# Actualités amusantes ou pas... V.2



## Dos Jones (3 Août 2006)

Ayant ouvert le premier et, vu son bon fonctionnement, continuons ici...  

Et je vous propose ceci... qui prouve la popularit&#233; de ce fil...

Longue vie &#224; lui jusqu'&#224; la version 3


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Août 2006)

Et moi je propose cel&#224;. 
 En fait, ce n&#8217;est pas tr&#232;s concluant... :mouais:

Edit: Avec des "guillemets" c'est beaucoup mieux.


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2006)

Pour info, la version 1 est archivée dans la cave du bar.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Août 2006)

D&#233;collez un peu d'Internet!


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Août 2006)

Cette étude est diffamatoire!   

Je sors souventje suis au menu tous les jours!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Cette étude est diffamatoire!
> 
> Je sors souventje suis au menu tous les jours!



Idem.  

PS : chouette ! C'est reparti pour un tour ! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2006)

Mise en abyme


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Mise en abyme


 Ca me rappelle toutes les vannes quon trouvait sur JR dans "Notre belle famille".


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2006)

No comment


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> No comment



Quel courage tout de même.  

Et puis qu'on parle de religion...


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> No comment


Respect.  



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> ()
> 
> Et puis qu'on parle de religion...


Je la préférait à l'époque d'Erotica.     :rateau:


----------



## joanes (5 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> No comment



Pffui, alors là quand même elle a des très très très grosses c**** la Dame


----------



## al02 (5 Août 2006)

Augmenter les prix de l'alcool pour empêcher les pauvres de boire

Oui, oui, mon cher. Plaisantement !


----------



## Craquounette (6 Août 2006)

La Suisse mousse de moins en moins... :mouais:

mais plus que la France


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Août 2006)

> la baisse de consommation cr&#233;e des exc&#233;dents de production importants (500'000 litres en trop pour Feldschloessen)


 Je veux bien leurs donner mon adresse, j&#8217;voudrais pas qu&#8217;il g&#226;che. 



			
				al02 a dit:
			
		

> Augmenter les prix de l'alcool pour emp&#234;cher les pauvres de boire
> 
> Oui, oui, mon cher. Plaisantement !



 En m&#234;me temps, c&#8217;est plus classe de se faire renverser par un richard en merco que par un pauvre en mob.


----------



## richard-deux (6 Août 2006)

Restons dans la boisson: Des pesticides dans les boissons de Coca-Cola et Pepsi en Inde.
 :mouais:

Longue vie à la version 3 de ce forum.


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Août 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Longue vie &#224; la version *3* de ce forum.


Euh...  

Arr&#234;te de boire n'importe quoi... :mouais: 

Ce n'est encore que la version *2*...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Août 2006)

Non non. 



			
				Vbull a dit:
			
		

> &#201;dit&#233; par : vBulletin version 3.5.4


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Août 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Augmenter les prix de l'alcool pour empêcher les pauvres de boire


C'est un comique le président.


----------



## Pooley (7 Août 2006)

il veut pas qu'on touche a sa reserve alors il prend ses distances...futé le gars


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

L'affaire Adnan Hajj


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> L'affaire Adnan Hajj



A la t&#233;l&#233;, ils rajoutent des sons sur les images muettes. Ca fait plus "vrai". C'est un peu la m&#234;me chose. :mouais: 


Le jour de l'orgasme
C'est aujourd'hui. :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le jour de l'orgasme
> C'est aujourd'hui. :love:


 Tiens, ils ont changé la date de la saint valentin. :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> ()
> 
> Le jour de l'orgasme
> C'est aujourd'hui. :love:



Le jour le plus long?


----------



## al02 (9 Août 2006)

Une Estonienne trop ardente tombe du 7e ciel jusqu'à la cave


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Une Estonienne trop ardente tombe du 7e ciel jusqu'à la cave


On ne pense jamais à vérifier la solidité du "support" avant.


----------



## Pooley (9 Août 2006)

mine de rien c'est fou les vibrations que ça peut produire ce genre de choses  .


----------



## richard-deux (9 Août 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> 
> Arrête de boire n'importe quoi... :mouais:
> 
> Ce n'est encore que la version *2*...



Je ne suis pas le seul à boire.  

Dos Jones


----------



## Pooley (9 Août 2006)

il a ecrit "jusqu'à"... désolé ça marche pas t'es bien le seul à boire  
condoleances pardon aux familles tout ca...


----------



## Arlequin (9 Août 2006)

Quel service !!!! 

un peu dingues les gars quand même.............


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Août 2006)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> Quel service !!!!
> 
> un peu dingues les gars quand même.............


Des petits joueurs face à Pizza12.  

Merci Odré pour ce lien. 

 Sinon, effectivement, chapeau pour le service.


----------



## Arlequin (9 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Des petits joueurs face à Pizza12.


----------



## Pooley (9 Août 2006)

du jambon de rat au torchon...MIAM


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> A la télé, ils rajoutent des sons sur les images muettes. Ca fait plus "vrai". C'est un peu la même chose. :mouais:


 
ben voui  




			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le jour de l'orgasme
> C'est aujourd'hui. :love:


 
On est le 9 aujourd'hui  



			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Merci Odré pour ce lien.


 
De rien on me les as filé  

Tiens c'est marrant vous êtes tous les deux de la famille des canards


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ()
> 
> De rien on me les as filé
> 
> Tiens c'est marrant vous êtes tous les deux de la famille des canards


Mais...maisil n'est pas moi!!  :hein:

Je suis unique au monde!


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Mais...maisil n'est pas moi!!  :hein:
> 
> Je suis unique au monde!



Ouais, mes ailes ne sont pas sur mon dos.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mes ailes ne sont pas sur mon dos.


 
Désolé    :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (9 Août 2006)

«Rendez-moi mon ordinateur ou je fais un malheur!»


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> «Rendez-moi mon ordinateur ou je fais un malheur!»



[FONT=&quot]Bientôt, un « Internet tue » imposé sur le navigateur ? 

Allez, c'est les vacances, pas de stress. 





[/FONT]


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Août 2006)

_«Chaque fois que tu allumeras une cigarette, médite. Ou bien tu fumeras moins, ou bien tu vas beaucoup méditer.»_ Louise Leblanc


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2006)

Si tu es gaucher, tu es mieux payé.

Et m***** ! :mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es gaucher, tu es mieux payé.
> 
> Et m***** ! :mouais:



 Et les ambidextres ?


----------



## chroukin (11 Août 2006)

Entendu &#224; la radio am&#233;ricaine il y a deux jours : 

Vancouver (Canada) est la meilleure ville au monde pour qui veut emmener son chien en vacances :hein:


C'est rassurant de savoir que des gens sont pay&#233;s pour trouver &#231;a...

Remarquez, c'&#233;tait une &#233;tude faite par des Amerlocs


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Août 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Entendu à la radio américaine il y a deux jours :
> 
> Vancouver (Canada) est la meilleure ville au monde pour qui veut emmener son chien en vacances :hein:
> 
> ...



Comme si les chien avait besoin de vacances...:mouais:

Par contre  Vancouver ça semble être une belle ville.


----------



## chroukin (11 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Comme si les chien avait besoin de vacances...:mouais:
> 
> Par contre  Vancouver ça semble être une belle ville.


C'est une superbe ville (dans ma signature y'a le site web si t'es int&#233;ress&#233


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es gaucher, tu es mieux payé.
> 
> Et m***** ! :mouais:


Pension d'invalidité?


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2006)

Touche pas à mon WEP


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Et les ambidextres ?


Bonne question. Sur tout qu'en réalité, je suis ambidextre mais contrarié (on m'a dirigé à droite).  
Et re-m***** :mouais: 
Mais j'imagine que ça doit être entre les 2.  



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Touche pas à mon WEP


C'est marrant : tout d'un coup, je suis bien content que la connexion wi-fi entre mon iMac et ma Livebox soit si problématique que j'ai laissé tomber.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Août 2006)

Les 25 ans du 5150 IBM.


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Les 25 ans du 5150 IBM.



 Que de chemins parcourus depuis... Que de richesses créées 




Happy Birthday PC.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (12 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es gaucher, tu es mieux payé.
> 
> Et m***** ! :mouais:



Remarque m'en fiche puisque comme il est dit, cette observation ne vaut que pour les hommes !!!!!     (encore une fois.....  )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Que de richesses créées



Surtout celle de Bill Gates. Archi pété de thunes le gars.


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Août 2006)

Comment que cest dans le MacPro ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Comment que cest dans le MacPro ?



Tiens. Apple a fait un partenariat avec Burger King pour les MacPro ?


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Tiens. Apple a fait un partenariat avec Burger King pour les MacPro ?



Mais non, " For some scale..." Qu'il dit le monsieur.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Tiens. Apple a fait un partenariat avec Burger King pour les MacPro ?


Mac Pro--> Big Mac.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

spermcube
Qui participe?


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> spermcube
> Qui participe?



C'est... Comment dire...Bah...:mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> spermcube
> Qui participe?


&#8230;Je suis pas tr&#232;s cube&#8230;manque de formes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> spermcube
> Qui participe?



Y'a quoi dans le kit du donneur ?      



			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas très cubemanque de formes.


Tu serais plutôt c**, c'est ça ?


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> ()
> 
> Tu serais plutôt c**, c'est ça ?



Je suis démasqué.


----------



## al02 (13 Août 2006)

Actualité amusante :

L'an 25 après PC



> Ce micro-ordinateur qui, aujourd'hui, ferait mourir de rire nos petits-enfants, n'avait vraiment rien d'extraordinaire, si ce n'est d'être commercialisé par IBM...!!!


    

Et Apple II alors ? 

C'est le meilleur ! d'après ce test


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Août 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Actualité amusante :
> 
> L'an 25 après PC
> 
> ...



Sûrement un pépin.


----------



## La mouette (14 Août 2006)

La RIAA menace d'attaquer les descendants d'un pirate


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Août 2006)

Ils sont forts. Tr&#232;s forts.


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont forts. Très forts.



Ou très cons. Au choix...


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Août 2006)

J'opte pour le second.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2006)

Touche-moi les fesses et je te dirai qui je suis...


----------



## La mouette (15 Août 2006)

:afraid:

Dans 9 jours


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Touche-moi les fesses et je te dirai qui je suis...


  Pour la main au panier, il eu droit au panier à salade. 


			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> 
> Dans 9 jours


 :hein:

_ALEA JACTA EST. _


----------



## La mouette (15 Août 2006)

Ils sont revenu:











PCimpact


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Août 2006)

Ca, j'adore! :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> 
> Dans 9 jours



Donc j'ai 9 jours pour creuser mon trou.  :afraid:



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont revenu:
> 
> (photo)
> 
> ...



Impressionnant.  :love:


----------



## La mouette (15 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Donc j'ai 9 jours pour creuser mon trou.  :afraid:



Faut profiter de tout les plaisirs de la vie ...tous...

:rateau: par contre s'ils se sont trompé, suis fichu ...


----------



## al02 (15 Août 2006)

ATHLETISME  	
Soup&#231;ons de dopage sur l'Euro 2006 :

Landis va se sentir moins seul.


----------



## La mouette (15 Août 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> ATHLETISME
> Soupçons de dopage sur l'Euro 2006 :
> 
> Landis va se sentir moins seul.




J'aime bien le mot " soupçons"..

Avec le temps on devrait savoir qu'on soupçonne un athlète de ne *pas être* dopé ...


----------



## Eul Mulot (15 Août 2006)

Il est aussi question de tas de seringue emballées dans des cartons écrit en Russe pour l'athlétisme !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> J'opte pour le second.


Idem  



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> 
> Dans 9 jours


Un pote de Paco Rabanne ?  



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Ca, j'adore! :love:


Idem :love:



			
				al02 a dit:
			
		

> ATHLETISME
> Soupçons de dopage sur l'Euro 2006 :
> 
> Landis va se sentir moins seul.


Il n'était pas seul avant (avec toutes les affaires qu'il y a eu : ils pourraient former un club, voire organiser des compétitions entre eux).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2006)

3 nouvelles plan&#232;tes dans notre syst&#232;me solaire ?
Y'en a une dont il faudrait changer le nom, ne serait-ce que par &#233;gard pour les gosses &#224; l'&#233;cole qui devront apprendre le nom des plan&#232;tes du syst&#232;me solaire : *2003 UB313*.
Moi, je propose de la baptiser "Pomme".


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

Hacked!


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> 3 nouvelles planètes dans notre système solaire ?
> Y'en a une dont il faudrait changer le nom, ne serait-ce que par égard pour les gosses à l'école qui devront apprendre le nom des planètes du système solaire : *2003 UB313*.
> Moi, je propose de la baptiser "Pomme".



Ouais, en même temps, le nocher grippe-sou des Enfers et la Déesse mère poule de l'agriculture...pouvaient trouver mieux.    



			
				gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Hacked!



Jolie dentition.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Août 2006)

La main sur les... heu.. dans le sac       
la photo


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> la photo



On voit clairement que la photo date déjà .. ces journalistes bidons en quête de scoop foireux


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

Pour un prochaine filme de Spielberg ?







La suite ( en Anglais) http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,208683,00.html

http://www.breitbart.com/news/2006/08/16/D8JHRSVO5.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pour un prochaine filme de Spielberg ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'en connais dans les Pyrénées qui rêveraient de voir un ours sur ces photos.


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

Il a une sale gueule ce "mutant" "afraid"


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Août 2006)

> Michelle O'Donnell of Turner spotted the animal near her yard about a week before it was killed. She called it a "hybrid mutant of something."


J'aurais pas dis mieux.


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Août 2006)

A 10:15 lincroyable histoire de pêcheurs mexicains !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> A 10:15 lincroyable histoire de pêcheurs mexicains !


Incroyable !  
Mais j'en connais un qui doit être heureux de ne pas avoir croisé leur route.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> La main sur les... heu.. dans le sac
> la photo



Surtout que ces photos dateraient en fait de... 2003...


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable !
> Mais j'en connais un qui doit être heureux de ne pas avoir croisé leur route.




 

Neuf mois sur un radeau et puis quoi encore ?

C'est le seul truc qu'ils ont trouver pour justifier leurs absence de la maison ..
D'un autre côté plus c'est gros plus ça passe ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Août 2006)

Protectionnisme chinois


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Août 2006)

Dire que sur C+ cest la rachitique Paris qui remplace les simpsons à 19h:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Dire que sur C+ c&#8217;est la rachitique Paris qui remplace les simpsons &#224; 19h&#8230;:mouais:



Je n'aime pas particuli&#232;rement Paris Hilton mais dans "The simple life", oui. MDR ! La preuve.


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aime pas particulièrement Paris Hilton mais dans "The simple life", oui. MDR ! La preuve.


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pour un prochaine filme de Spielberg ?
> 
> (photo)
> 
> ...


Maisc'est Jessy "Manimal" Chase?!    :afraid:


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

Apple ne veut pas que l'on utilise le  mot " * 

* pas envie du proc&#232;s


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Apple ne veut pas que l'on utilise le  mot " *
> 
> * pas envie du procès


 Va falloir réviser les dictionnaires. 
[FONT=&quot]Fini les ***omètres, les gastéro***es, les octo***es, les ***ologues etc.[/FONT]


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2006)

et pour les *** de vin?


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> et pour les *** de vin?



ça va ils s'occupent déjà de la SEC ( Securities and Exchange Commission )


----------



## utc (18 Août 2006)

France T&#233;l&#233;com a &#233;t&#233; condamn&#233; par la justice fran&#231;aise 

 Il devra r&#233;tablir le contrat d'une abonn&#233;e ayant souscrit un forfait "100% illimit&#233; 24h sur 24 pour 79 euros par mois.

France T&#233;l&#233;com avait en effet d&#233;cid&#233;, sans consulter ses abonn&#233;s, de supprimer certains forfaits.

Le juge des r&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s de Marseille a estim&#233; que l'op&#233;rateur avait "gravement manqu&#233; &#224; ses obligations contractuelles" en modifiant unilat&#233;ralement  les conditions de son offre.

Le juge a condamn&#233; l'op&#233;rateur &#224; r&#233;tablir le contrat dans ses conditions originelles, sous peine d'une amende de 500 euros par jour de retard, et &#224; verser 1.500 euros de provision &#224; valoir au titre des pr&#233;judices moral et financier.

France Telecom a fait appel de cette d&#233;cision mais la cour d'appel a confirm&#233; la d&#233;cision de premi&#232;re instance.

*110.000 clients*  du forfait "100% illimit&#233;s 24 sur 24" pourraient bien r&#233;clamer , et c'est ce que j'ai fais pour l'instant sans faire appel &#224; la justice, mais ....

Ce contrat &#233;tait en effet interressant car il permettait des appels ilimit&#233;s vers les fixes (sauf en 0800... et certains num&#233;ro sp&#233;ciaux) en France et en am&#233;rique du nord, ainsi qu'un volume global vers les portables.

Il a surement fallu de nombreuses r&#233;unions avant de lancer ce programme qui devait &#234;tre juteux, alors justement ce revirement de situation a &#233;t&#233; dificile a avaler, mais enfin *justice est faite*.  

*Merci de faire un effort de compr&#233;hension dans le fonctionnement des forums, paragraphe : redondance de sujets...*


----------



## La mouette (18 Août 2006)

Ils faut pas leurs demander la lune


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Août 2006)

_"Houston, nous avons un problème."_  :rateau:

Blague à part, c'est vraiment incompréhensible qu'une institution comme la NASA puisse perdre toute trace de ses archives...  :mouais:
Pourvu qu'il les retrouve au moins...


----------



## al02 (18 Août 2006)

Gunter Grass reconnaît avoir été dopé dupé. 


> Pour les autres, un peu moins nombreux, cette révélation, quoique tardive, n'enlève rien à sa grande stature morale.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2006)

Christophe Colomb descendu de son piédestal


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> France T&#233;l&#233;com a &#233;t&#233; condamn&#233; par la justice fran&#231;aise
> 
> Il devra r&#233;tablir le contrat d'une abonn&#233;e ayant souscrit un forfait "100% illimit&#233; 24h sur 24 pour 79 euros par mois.
> 
> ...


Il faut dire aussi que ce qui a pouss&#233; FT &#224; revoir ce type d'offres, c'est que certains ont d&#233;tourn&#233; la finalit&#233; de cette offre pour ouvrir des "cabines t&#233;l&#233;phoniques" permettant d'appeler partout en France et &#224; destination de certains pays (mais non gratuitement, ce qui permet de rentabiliser TRES vite le forfait pay&#233; &#224; FT)

Ce type de "cabines" a fleuri dans nombre de r&#233;sidences universitaires, foyers de travailleurs, ....


----------



## La mouette (18 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Il faut dire aussi que ce qui a poussé FT à revoir ce type d'offres, c'est que certains ont détourné la finalité de cette offre pour ouvrir des "cabines téléphoniques" permettant d'appeler partout en France et à destination de certains pays (mais non gratuitement, ce qui permet de rentabiliser TRES vite le forfait payé à FT)
> 
> Ce type de "cabines" a fleuri dans nombre de résidences universitaires, foyers de travailleurs, ....




Les "grosses têtes" de FT devaient envisager cette possibilité, ou alors inclure une close empêchant ce type d'exploitation...
Pour une fois ce n'est pas le client qui a été plumé, et franchement je ne peux pas dire que cela me dérange...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois ce n'est pas le client qui a été plumé, et franchement je ne peux pas dire que cela me dérange...


Moi non plus.


----------



## La mouette (18 Août 2006)

les vilains


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> les vilains



Mais bon, le wi-fi c'est le mal. (En plus, parait que ça fait bobo cerveau et on est déjà assez calut comme ça.  )


----------



## al02 (18 Août 2006)

Des millions de dollars pour réduire les flatulences des vaches


> En 2003, le gouvernement de Nouvelle-Zélande a tenté de faire payer aux agriculteurs une taxe sur le méthane, avançant que leurs bêtes étaient responsables de plus de la moitié des gaz à effet de serre produits par le pays.
> 
> Mais la "taxe sur les pets" avait été abandonnée à la suite de vives protestations des agriculteurs.



Cela ne vaut pas un pet de lapin !


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Christophe Colomb descendu de son piédestal



Classique. Bien que je ne le porte pas particulièrement dans mon cur (pour différentes raisons), le remettre en cause 500 ans après pour des pratiques révoltantes mais néanmoins courantes à l'époquec'est plutôt léger. Enfin bon. 



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> (...) et on est déjà assez calut comme ça.



Parle pour toi.


----------



## utc (19 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Les "grosses têtes" de FT devaient envisager cette possibilité, ou alors inclure une close empêchant ce type d'exploitation...
> Pour une fois ce n'est pas le client qui a été plumé, et franchement je ne peux pas dire que cela me dérange...



pour une fois que la justice nous contente


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Des millions de dollars pour réduire les flatulences des vaches
> 
> 
> Cela ne vaut pas un pet de lapin !


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

L'équipe YouTube adorent le Mac  .. et le reste


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> L'équipe YouTube adorent le Mac  .. et le reste


Des gens qui ont du goût.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Il faut dire aussi que ce qui a pouss&#233; FT &#224; revoir ce type d'offres, c'est que certains ont d&#233;tourn&#233; la finalit&#233; de cette offre pour ouvrir des "cabines t&#233;l&#233;phoniques" permettant d'appeler partout en France et &#224; destination de certains pays (mais non gratuitement, ce qui permet de rentabiliser TRES vite le forfait pay&#233; &#224; FT)
> 
> Ce type de "cabines" a fleuri dans nombre de r&#233;sidences universitaires, foyers de travailleurs, ....



Oui, mais &#231;a, c'est tout FT : vingt ou trente filous se glissent parmis 10000 clients honn&#234;tes, on coupe la t&#234;te &#224; tout le monde au m&#233;pris le plus total des engagements pris ! Ils n'ont pas encore compris que le statut d'usager n'existe plus sur ce cr&#233;neau. :mouais:


----------



## utc (19 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais ça, c'est tout FT : vingt ou trente filous se glissent parmis 10000 clients honnêtes, on coupe la tête à tout le monde au mépris le plus total des engagements pris ! Ils n'ont pas encore compris que le statut d'usager n'existe plus sur ce créneau. :mouais:



Pire ce serait 100 000 clients.

J'ai du mal à imaginer que FT n'ai pas envisagé cela.


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

So british !


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du mal à imaginer que FT n'ai pas envisagé cela.



C'est ce qui arrive lorsque'on prend ses clients pour des c*ns


----------



## al02 (19 Août 2006)

Apr&#232;s _la tremblante du mouton, la vache folle, la grippe aviaire,
_
le virus de la langue bleue arrive dans le Nord de l&#8217;Europe.

Gardons le moral !   

Est-ce beau l&#224; ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2006)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2006)

On arrête pas le progrès


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> On arrête pas le progrès



Quand je disais que le Wi-fi c'est le mal.   RJ45 Powered.


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2006)

Le choix du navigateur , révellerait votre personnalité 

IE 5.0 : vous n'utilisez internet que pour IM, des email etc .. vous refusez de mettre à jour votre Win 98

Firefox 1.x: Un rien geek, vous supportez ouvertement le logiciel libre.

Safari: Vous êtes un Apple user convaincu. Vous n'utiliserez jamais Windows, et n'irez jamais voir ailleur, car vous aimez sa simplicité..


Etc..


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Août 2006)

Bah, ils ont oublié Flock, le navigateur pour blogeur compulsif Ce nest pas sérieux tout ça.  Et pas d'Epiphany non plus...


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bah, ils ont oublié Flock, le navigateur pour blogeur compulsif Ce nest pas sérieux tout ça.  Et pas d'Epiphany non plus...



Il est trop heureux, il en perd le sens de la réalité, il est sur Safari


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il est trop heureux, il en perd le sens de la réalité, il est sur Safari



 Il est plutôt sur un Panda rouquin.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2006)

E.T. t&#233;l&#233;phone maison 



> Arte diffusera &#224; l'automne Cosmic connexion, le premier programme de t&#233;l&#233; destin&#233; aux ...extra-terrestres


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> E.T. téléphone maison



Bof, de toute façon, l'émission reviendra avec la mention "N.P.A.I.", alors ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2006)

De ces 2 infos, tirées du même fil RSS (celui du Figaro), une seule est vraie. Devinez laquelle.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2006)

Ils sont forts chez Wanadoo : ils préviennent des perturbations une semaine à l'avance.     
_En vérité, les perturbations, c'est aujourd'hui. Ils se sont trompés en inscrivant la date._


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont forts chez Wanadoo : ils préviennent des perturbations une semaine à l'avance.
> _En vérité, les perturbations, c'est aujourd'hui. Ils se sont trompés en inscrivant la date._



Ce n'est pas wanadoo mais Orange.


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont forts chez Wanadoo : ils préviennent des perturbations une semaine à l'avance.
> _En vérité, les perturbations, c'est aujourd'hui. Ils se sont trompés en inscrivant la date._


 
C'est ce qu'on appelle un opérateur en avance sur son temps!  J'ia bien fait de les choisir :rose: 

Cela dit, je me demande si ils ne sont pas en train de faire une répétition générale des problèmes prévus pour la semaine prochaine (histoire d'être sûr de bien tout planter), parce que c'est le foutoir depuis ce matin.... Ce qui encore une fois, prouverait le professionalisme de ce fournisseur d'accès! :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont forts chez Wanadoo : ils préviennent des perturbations une semaine à l'avance.
> _En vérité, les perturbations, c'est aujourd'hui. Ils se sont trompés en inscrivant la date._


Je suis aussi chez Orange et je n'ai aucun problème à déplorer...   

à moins que l'on considère les déconnections à répétition les jours de pluie ou d'ô_rage comme un problème...  :rateau:

Mauvaise langue va.    :rateau:


----------



## chroukin (21 Août 2006)

Allez, c'est cadeau : 

http://www.404brain.net/index.php/weblog/comments/alerte_au_sac_a_vomi/

Et &#231;a aussi, je suis g&#233;n&#233;reux aujourd'hui 

http://info.france2.fr/insolite/23362150-fr.php


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Août 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Allez, c'est cadeau :
> 
> http://www.404brain.net/index.php/weblog/comments/alerte_au_sac_a_vomi/
> 
> ...



 Ca va devenir intenable en avion...:mouais:  Pour les poissons, bah...Pannés (ouais je sais c'est nul, mais en même temps c'est lundi. Faut pas trop en demander.  )


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Août 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> http://www.404brain.net/index.php/weblog/comments/alerte_au_sac_a_vomi/(...)
> 
> Et ça aussi, je suis généreux aujourd'hui
> 
> http://info.france2.fr/insolite/23362150-fr.php



Le proprio des poiscailles doit être sur les dents.  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas wanadoo mais Orange.



Oui bon. C'est pareil.       



			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Je suis aussi chez Orange et je n'ai aucun probl&#232;me &#224; d&#233;plorer...
> 
> &#8230;&#224; moins que l'on consid&#232;re les d&#233;connections &#224; r&#233;p&#233;tition les jours de pluie ou d'&#244;_rage comme un probl&#232;me...  :rateau:
> 
> Mauvaise langue va.    :rateau:


Boooooooouh !       



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Pour les poissons, bah...Pann&#233;s (ouais je sais c'est nul, mais en m&#234;me temps c'est lundi. Faut pas trop en demander.  )


Pas mieux (oui, pour moi aussi c'est lundi  ).  



			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Le proprio des poiscailles doit &#234;tre sur les dents.  :rateau:


Et il doit avoir les crocs (je vous avais pr&#233;venu : c'est lundi )


----------



## al02 (22 Août 2006)

Boum !!

Les risques du m&#233;tier.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Boum !!
> 
> Les risques du métier.



C'est un peu stupide comme mort pour des terroristes.  


And the winnner is...


> Le gagnant : Pete, un garçon atteint de la maladie de Tourette, affection qui fait dire à ceux qui en sont atteints des obscénités.


Bien sûr, sa maladie n'a rien à voir avec le fait qu'il ait été retenu au casting.   :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (22 Août 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Boum !!
> 
> Les risques du métier.



 

Le fil rouge sur le bouton rouge
Le fil vert sur le bouton vert

'del


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le fil rouge sur le bouton rouge
> Le fil vert sur le bouton vert
> 
> 'del


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Août 2006)

Cest très nettement mieux que si cela avait été un pauvre péquin qui passait dans le coin.

    Je salut donc cette bombe intelligente !


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Août 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Boum !!
> 
> Les risques du métier.


Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Patochman...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Patochman...



Noooooon. Tu crois qu'il pourrait &#234;tre l'un des 2 ? :afraid:   

A moins qu'il ne soit responsable de &#231;a.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

Une &#233;vasion piment&#233;e


> Dix-huit personnes &#233;crou&#233;e  dans une prison d&#8217;Indon&#233;sie sont parvenus &#224; s&#8217;&#233;vader dimanche en  vaporisant dans les yeux de leurs gardiens de l&#8217;eau m&#233;lang&#233;e &#224; de  redoutables piments, a rapport&#233; la police locale.


----------



## La mouette (22 Août 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Patochman...



Il est toujours actif 



> Dernière activité: Aujourd'hui 12h04


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Août 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Patochman...


 
Oui il fabrique la suivante puisque celle ci n'a pas atteint son but


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Oui il fabrique la suivante puisque celle ci n'a pas atteint son but


C'est pour une Surboum...


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Août 2006)

Oui et c'est pour le 29........


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Août 2006)

Quand la stupidité rencontre l'alcool...c'est le chien qui ramasse.  :mouais:



> Un homme a pendu son chien au balcon de son appartement dans la commune de Sainte-Livrade-sur-Lot (Lot-et-Garonne) en représailles au départ de sa femme partie après une dispute.


----------



## al02 (22 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Quand la stupidité rencontre l'alcool...c'est le chien qui ramasse.  :mouais:




C'est vraiment lamentable, quel con !


----------



## chroukin (22 Août 2006)

Il m&#233;riterait d'&#234;tre pendu par les cou***


----------



## La mouette (22 Août 2006)

L'arroseur arrosé


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> L'arroseur arrosé



Les geeks c'est plus ce que c'était...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Les geeks c'est plus ce que c'était...



C'est vrai : tout se perd.


----------



## La mouette (22 Août 2006)

C'est pas de l'actualité, bien que cela puisse être d'actualité, vu que l'actualité c'est les vacances..et pendant les vacances ...


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de l'actualité, bien que cela puisse être d'actualité, vu que l'actualité c'est les vacances..et pendant les vacances ...


Pas de vacances pour les geeks.


----------



## La mouette (23 Août 2006)

Copieurs


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2006)

Vivement l'AppleExpo que j'aille voir ça sur le stand Sony! :rose:  (pas taper!, pas taper!)

Apple leur a interdit d'exposer leur lecteur mp3, mais ils n'ont rien interdit concernant leurs PC....


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Copieurs



En plus, ils ne savent pas vraiment ce qu'ils en pensent :



			
				au milieu de l'article a dit:
			
		

> La configuration est légère pour du multimédia,






			
				à la fin de l'article a dit:
			
		

> Le PC de Sony est plus dirigé multimédia que l'iMac d'Apple



:mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Copieurs



Peut-être, mais pas sur le design.   Vraiment du beau boulot de la part de Sony!


----------



## La mouette (23 Août 2006)

Geek barbecue  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Geek barbecue  :rateau:



A quand le barbecue/iPod ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> A quand le barbecue/iPod ?



Ch'sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai l'étrange sentiment que l'alim et la carte mère du PC seront grillés avant la barbaque


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Août 2006)

Ca dépend, regarde chez dell ils ont rappelé 4 millions de batterie "barbecue"


----------



## La mouette (23 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ch'sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai l'étrange sentiment que l'alim et la carte mère du PC seront grillés avant la barbaque



D'où l'expression (BIENTÔT) à la mode: grillé au véritable logic board PC


----------



## Picouto (23 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Copieurs


:rateau: 
j'aime cette dernière phrase, journalistique à souhait : _"Le PC de Sony est plus dirigé multimédia que l'iMac d'Apple, mais il est aussi plus cher."_


----------



## La mouette (23 Août 2006)

ça ne plane pas pour Dell


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ça ne plane pas pour Dell








 :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (24 Août 2006)

En gros la compagnie Australienne Quantas interdit d'utiliser des laptop Dell dans ses avions...


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> En gros la compagnie Australienne Quantas interdit d'utiliser des laptop Dell dans ses avions...



   Après les Cutter, les bouteilles deau, les lances flamme Dells, ça devient génial de prendre lavion :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



Normal, c'est un fil RSS. Il faut ajouter une extension &#224; Firefox ou utiliser Safari. 



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> En gros la compagnie Australienne Quantas interdit d'utiliser des laptop Dell dans ses avions...


Sage d&#233;cision. D'ailleurs, il devrait &#234;tre interdit d'utiliser les portables Dell partout.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2006)

Meuuuuuuuh, c*n


----------



## r e m y (24 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> En gros la compagnie Australienne Quantas interdit d'utiliser des laptop Dell dans ses avions...


 
Ils ne sont pas les seuls... d'autres compagnies aériennes s'inquiètent (elles n'avaient pas besoin de ça pour s'inquiéter ces temps-ci...) et cherchent des solutions telles que d'imposer l'embarquement des portables (ou a minima de leurs batteries), quelle que soit leur marque, en soute  dans des containers scellés et résistants au feu.

En effet l'interdiction pure et simple des portables (ou de tout équipement eléctronique embarquant des batteries NiCd) semble irréaliste.


----------



## r e m y (24 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Meuuuuuuuh, c*n


 
Je me demande si ceci n'est pas extensible aux MacBooks, dont le Moooh et le Whine me semblent diff&#233;rents selon les pays.

En tout cas c'est l'impression qui ressort de l'&#233;coute attentive des videos disponibles sur le Net pr&#233;sentant ou faisant entendre ces beuglement de MacBook. :hein:


----------



## La mouette (24 Août 2006)

A la caisse Steve


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> A la caisse Steve



C'est vrai qu'avec l'arrivée de Microsoft sur le marché, il vallait mieux enterrer la hache de guerre maintenant, même si Apple avait les moyens financiers de faire durer les choses (plus que Creative).


----------



## La mouette (24 Août 2006)

En fait Steve fait comme Bill ..

Il donne dans les oeuvres CariCréatives :rateau: 

J'ai vu la porte


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> En fait Steve fait comme Bill ..
> 
> Il donne dans les oeuvres CariCréatives :rateau:
> 
> J'ai vu la porte



Bon, puisque tu as vu la porte, tu sais ce qui te reste à faire (parce que là, tu as fait fort ).


----------



## La mouette (24 Août 2006)

En Anglais 

 Episode 1

Episode 2


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Août 2006)

Il savait ou il allait!  



> If every US citizen decided to walk to the post office every time they had to wait a week for a letter, the streets would be congested with pedestrian traffic.



Elle semble bien la poste aux USA...


----------



## Picouto (24 Août 2006)

_"Une baleine s'est échouée ce matin à La Rochelle, à la veille du congrès PS. Un présage ?" __ _
Je ne fais que citer le titre  :mouais: ... rapport aux droits d'auteur, tout ça tout ça


----------



## al02 (24 Août 2006)

Avec Writely, *emmenez votre bureau partout *avec vous



> De nouveau disponible depuis quelques jours, cette application fait office de traitement de texte en ligne. Rien &#224; installer sur son ordinateur, une inscription gratuite suffit pour taper et enregistrer ses textes depuis Internet. Les applications de ce type se multiplient sur le web, au point d&#8217;inqui&#233;ter les producteurs de logiciels.



Word a du mouron &#224; se faire !


----------



## gandalfkiller (24 Août 2006)

beta test gratuite mais surement surement une version gold payante.
c'est une trés bonne appli  quand même pour partagé un  document lorsqu'on fait un  exposé à  plusieurs.
sa evite le bordel  de la multiplicité des fichers word.


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> _"Une baleine s'est échouée ce matin à La Rochelle, à la veille du congrès PS. Un présage ?" __ _
> Je ne fais que citer le titre  :mouais: ... rapport aux droits d'auteur, tout ça tout ça


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> _"Une baleine s'est échouée ce matin à La Rochelle, à la veille du congrès PS. Un présage ?" __ _
> Je ne fais que citer le titre  :mouais: ... rapport aux droits d'auteur, tout ça tout ça


Ils ont aussi trouvé un phoque mort dans l'estuaire de la Gironde, à la veille d'un conseil municipal de la ville de Paris... Un présage ?


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Août 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont aussi trouvé un phoque mort dans l'estuaire de la Gironde, à la veille d'un conseil municipal de la ville de Paris... Un présage ?


 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Dos Jones.


Vbulletin...


----------



## gandalfkiller (24 Août 2006)

ils sont attiré par francois hollande, je le sent trop  sexy.
c'est un animal , une bête..........


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

La Hollande, l'autre pays du fromage.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> _"Une baleine s'est échouée ce matin à La Rochelle, à la veille du congrès PS. Un présage ?" __ _
> Je ne fais que citer le titre  :mouais: ... rapport aux droits d'auteur, tout ça tout ça
> 
> 
> ...



Mauvaise langue.


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> La Hollande, l'autre pays du fromage.


Plutôt du flan.


----------



## gandalfkiller (24 Août 2006)

BOnne nouvelle par contre 
laurent fabius annonce que si  l'on vote pour lui  il  augmentera le smic de  100 euros par mois.

voila.


- " attention !!!!!!!!!  un  militant MJS !!!!!" 
 - " ou  ca ???????? !!!!!!!! ??????? " 
 - " derriere toi !!!!!"


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> BOnne nouvelle par contre
> laurent fabius annonce que si  l'on vote pour lui  il  augmentera le smic de  100 euros par mois.
> 
> voila.
> ...


Il a sa carte du PS, Gandalf ?


----------



## Picouto (24 Août 2006)

:mouais: tss tss...  

on revient dans le sujet avec ça


----------



## gandalfkiller (24 Août 2006)

nop  j'ai pas ma carte j'hesite.....
j'habite à  saint cloud alors ba je soutiens le partie locale,  mais c'est vrai que dernierement le PS me tente bien.....
je vais ptetre pas juste passer du PC au  MAc mais aussi du .......

enfin


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> BOnne nouvelle par contre
> laurent fabius annonce que si  l'on vote pour lui  il  augmentera le smic de  100 euros par mois.
> 
> voila.
> ...


Il a du trouver le secret de l'arbre à pognons. 




			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: tss tss...
> 
> on revient dans le sujet avec ça


Les fous!!!!!

P.S: Je veux ça quand mon heure sera venue. (Avant et après ma mort svp  )


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Les fous!!!!!
> 
> P.S: Je veux ça quand mon heure sera venue. (Avant et après ma mort svp  )



On y pensera.


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Août 2006)

Il faut le mettre sur le testament en tant que dernière volonté sinon on a toujours un empecheur ou deux pour refuser. Surtout après sa mort


----------



## Craquounette (24 Août 2006)

Retrouvée 8 ans après sa disparition


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Août 2006)

Sur la même page un peu plus bas : Plus de Pluton


----------



## Craquounette (24 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Sur la même page un peu plus bas : Plus de Pluton



Rhaaa grillée la grenouille.....


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaa grillée la grenouille.....



 Juste un peu roussi sur les cuisses.


----------



## Craquounette (24 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Juste un peu roussi sur les cuisses.



Il manque plus que l'ail et le persil... Et je serai... à point :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2006)

Ah hum rendez-vous au Ch&#226;teau alors


----------



## Craquounette (24 Août 2006)

J'ai pris possession de l'étage


----------



## gandalfkiller (24 Août 2006)

je suis triste c'etait mon  personnage de disney préferé.......
c'est mini  qui  va en prendre un  coup........


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> je suis triste c'etait mon  personnage de disney préferé.......
> c'est mini  qui  va en prendre un  coup........



Craquounette?????


----------



## gandalfkiller (24 Août 2006)

non pluto


----------



## La mouette (24 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Sur la m&#234;me page un peu plus bas : Plus de Pluton




 Encore un truc pour changer tout les manuels scolaire ...

Certains sont pr&#234;t &#224; tout pour gagner de l'argent, m&#234;me &#224; expulser une plan&#232;te ...

SAUVEZ PLUTON !!!  ...didjou


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> non pluto



Bon, je suis déjà dehors... :rose:
===> []



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Encore un truc pour changer tout les manuels scolaire ...
> 
> Certains sont prêt à tout pour gagner de l'argent, même à expulser une planète ...
> 
> SAUVEZ PLUTON !!!  ...didjou



 Sauvons plutôt les arbres qui vont morflés pour fabriquer ses manuels.


----------



## gandalfkiller (24 Août 2006)

y a belle lurette que les manuels scolaire ne sont plus fait avec des arbres et que l'exploitation  commercial des forets crée plus de bois qu'elle n'en detruit.


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> y a belle lurette que les manuels scolaire ne sont plus fait avec des arbres et que l'exploitation  commercial des forets crée plus de bois qu'elle n'en detruit.



Mouais, ca dépend d'ou est issu le bois...Dans certaines parties du monde les forêts c'est plus trop ça...:mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (24 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Craquounette?????



Oh... Moi en Walt Disney :love: G2LOQ :love: 

Le 1er qui me dit que je suis mieux dans le Muppet Show je le boule rouge!!


----------



## La mouette (24 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Le 1er qui me dit que je suis mieux dans le Muppet Show je le boule rouge!!




Pourtant c'est vrai


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Oh... Moi en Walt Disney :love:



 Si c'est le cas, attaque ton chirurgien, car ta vie va changer.  










Remarque, la moustache...


----------



## Craquounette (24 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, la moustache...



Alors là... Petit... Voilà c'est tout petit ça  J'hésite même à fayotter vers un :modo:  

Histoire de ne pas flooder : Découverte scientifique importante


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de ne pas flooder : Découverte scientifique importante



C'est agréable de lire des trucs comme ça!


----------



## gandalfkiller (25 Août 2006)

cela evitera pas mal  de probléme surtout politique en fait qui  empeche le développement  des therapies géniques. ( veto  de bouche ) 
mais surtout ca va enlever du  poids aux saloperies d'associations pour la sauvegarde de la vie, ce genre de groupe fashiste anti avortement et catolique extremiste.

voila, 

vive la science, le progrés, et la liberté


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> C'est agréable de lire des trucs comme ça!



Oui. C'est beau le progrès.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2006)

Le film polémique


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le film polémique



Par Vishnou !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Par Vishnou !



Vishnou cette viche.  

JE SORS !


----------



## gandalfkiller (25 Août 2006)

il ne faut pas oublier que gandhi &#224; reni&#233; son fils parce qu'il s'est mari&#233; et qu'il a donc tacitement montr&#233; qu'il allait cautionnait les relations sexuelles.

Ils sont un peu chelou les indous


----------



## Craquounette (25 Août 2006)

Pas drôle, mais alors pas drôle du tout!!!!!   :mouais: 

On est pas en août ? :hein:


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Pas drôle, mais alors pas drôle du tout!!!!!   :mouais:
> 
> On est pas en août ? :hein:



 Et bah, il commence à cailler du coté de chez toi. :mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (25 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Et bah, il commence à cailler du coté de chez toi. :mouais:



La chaleur viendra d'ailleur   

J'aime particulièrement ce passage-ci :



> Limite des chutes de neige vers 2500m.


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> La chaleur viendra d'ailleur



Sans aucun doute.


----------



## philire (25 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> y a belle lurette que les manuels scolaire ne sont plus fait avec des arbres et que l'exploitation  commercial des forets crée plus de bois qu'elle n'en detruit.
> 
> ...
> 
> vive la science, le progrés, et la liberté


youhou ! les champis sont de retour !!   :love: :bebe:

 :sick:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2006)

Voyez mes pauvres comme ils sont beaux.
Et pourquoi pas un SDF tour &#224; Paris ("ils sont pas mimi mes SDF dans leur tente ?") ? :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Août 2006)

C'est  :mouais:

Quelle bande de c  :mouais:


----------



## al02 (26 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> C'est  :mouais:
> 
> Quelle bande de c  :mouais:



Non, ce sont des touristes, c'est pareil !  :mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Août 2006)

Cest peut-être un mal pour un bien. Avec tout cette pub dont la ville se passerait bien, les choses vont peut-être évoluer pour les habitants de ses vavelas. Le fait dêtre devenu visible aux yeux de tous et de générer ce type dactivité mercantile va sans doute pousser le gouvernement à faire quelque chose pour endiguer ce phénomène. Peut-être des jours meilleurs pour les gens défavorisés


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Cest peut-être un mal pour un bien. Avec tout cette pub dont la ville se passerait bien, les choses vont peut-être évoluer pour les habitants de ses vavelas. Le fait dêtre devenu visible aux yeux de tous et de générer ce type dactivité mercantile va sans doute pousser le gouvernement à faire quelque chose pour endiguer ce phénomène. Peut-être des jours meilleurs pour les gens défavorisés



Les favelas, c'est connu, et dans le monde entier. Donc, la pub n'est pas aussi négative que cela. Mais malheureusement, je pense que ça ne changera rien pour les habitants de ces favelas.


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Les favelas, c'est connu, et dans le monde entier. Donc, la pub n'est pas aussi négative que cela. Mais malheureusement, je pense que ça ne changera rien pour les habitants de ces favelas.



 Certes, connu dans le monde entier, mais pas comme site touristique. 




Cest un peu ce qui ce passe dans certaines parties du monde avec la prostitution des mineurs.
  A force de voir les étrangers débarquer que pour ça, ils commencent à lutter contre.


----------



## marieg (26 Août 2006)

Je ne sais pas qui a dit: l'intelligence, c'est comme les parachutes, quand on en a pas, on s'écrase...

Je pense que l'auteur de cet acte débile aurait du méditer ceci


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

"Le tour prend fin.  _«Ils vivent très bien ici, non ? _dit Pierugo.  _La vraie pauvreté, c'est plutôt le Laos.» _Tomas, lui, se dit  _«choqué par les disparités sociales», _mais  _«les pauvres sont parfois plus heureux que les riches». So cool, _la Rocinha..."

Ouais bon des touristes quoi ...


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Août 2006)

La pêche, une solution au surpeuplement des chenils ? 




P.S: Je sais, l'info n'est pas fraîche.


----------



## La mouette (28 Août 2006)

Victoire dun client en matière de vente liée PC et OS


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Victoire dun client en matière de vente liée PC et OS


En même temps, il aurait pu acheter ailleurs et ainsi éviter tout ce bordel... :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (28 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, il aurait pu acheter ailleurs et ainsi éviter tout ce bordel... :mouais:



En lisant l'article, je me suis dit que le mec en question savait très bien ce qu'il faisait... dés le départ ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

Des femmes aux pouvoirs mais pas celles là ... :afraid:


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Des femmes aux pouvoirs mais pas celles là ... :afraid:


Elle reprend d'une main ce qu'elle donne de l'autre...c'est une originale...  :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Elle reprend d'une main ce qu'elle donne de l'autre...c'est une originale...  :mouais:




Non, c'est une femme...


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est une femme...


Attention, Ségolène n'est plus très loin.  (Bien sur, ceci n'est valable que pour les habitants de France. Les autres... On bien de la chance  )


----------



## La mouette (28 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Attention, Ségolène n'est plus très loin.  (Bien sur, ceci n'est valable que pour les habitants de France. Les autres... On bien de la chance  )



J'aime bien François *Hollande*  

:mouais: même pas vrai


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien François *Hollande*
> 
> :mouais: même pas vrai




FLAMBY! FLAMBY! FLAMBY!  :rateau:


----------



## al02 (28 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien Fran&#231;ois *Hollande*
> 
> :mouais: m&#234;me pas vrai



Je pr&#233;f&#232;re la famille *Royal*_(e)_  des Pays-Bas !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2006)

Des squelettes qui font causer


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Des squelettes qui font causer



La présence de ces ossements explique sans doute le nom de la propriétaire des lieux ! 



> Suzanne de Massacré, propriétaire


----------



## Picouto (29 Août 2006)

Faut le dire combien de fois !!!  Docquéville n'est pas un exemple à suivre !


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Août 2006)

Il a bu la tasse...  

...Douches froides pour ses fidèles qui devaient avoir soif d'apprendre.  :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (29 Août 2006)

Une bonne idée de très bon gout à exploiter en france.


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Août 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne idée de très bon gout à exploiter en france.



Poster il y a quatre jours. 

Et je le redis, je *VEUX* la même chose pour le mien!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

Il vole une voiture


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

Gabon : un pasteur se noie&#8230;


----------



## al02 (29 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Gabon : un pasteur se noie&#8230;



D&#233;ja bu !   _(Ce jour d'hui &#224; 14 h 23 par Picouto.)_
*MOUARFF !!*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Déja bu !



Oups :rose:


----------



## al02 (29 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Gabon : un pasteur se noie



Oui, et il a fait gloup gloup, gloup gloup !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Faut le dire combien de fois !!!  Docqu&#233;ville n'est pas un exemple &#224; suivre !



Pour son bapt&#234;me de J&#233;sus, c'est plut&#244;t rat&#233;.     



Le casse du si&#232;cle


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le casse du siècle



Oui, mais ...


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2006)

Je peux vous chanter une chanson si vous voulez, et sans DRM  

" Capitaine Flamm tu n'es pas de notre galaxie ..mais..."

 c'est beau !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je peux vous chanter une chanson si vous voulez, et sans DRM
> 
> " Capitaine Flamm tu n'es pas de notre galaxie ..mais..."
> 
> c'est beau !



Qu'et-ce tu chantes bien, dis donc.


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Qu'et-ce tu chantes bien, dis donc.


 
Fayot


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2006)

Sont rapides

Alors je chante plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Sont rapides
> 
> Alors je chante plus





> On notera tout de même quil aura fallu en tout et pour tout seulement trois jours au géant du logiciel pour corriger ce problème. Il serait intéressant que ces corrections soient toujours aussi rapides.



Quand c'est M$ qui paie, ça va plus vite que quand c'est l'utilisateur !   

:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Fayot



Jaloux !      



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Sont rapides
> 
> Alors je chante plus


J'adore la derni&#232;re phrase :



> Il serait int&#233;ressant que ces corrections soient toujours aussi rapides.


 

EDIT : argh ! Toasted by Pascal 77 :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2006)

Deeeemandez, mon canard grill&#233; !


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2006)

Ninja


----------



## Picouto (30 Août 2006)

Ils doivent les inventer...c'est pas possible !!!    :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (30 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ninja


un boulot pour Ed !!...... 
j'le voie bien danser et chanter.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ninja





			
				20 minutes a dit:
			
		

> Une compagnie a&#233;rienne chinoise va engager des h&#244;tesses de l'air capables de ma&#238;triser d'&#233;ventuels terroristes gr&#226;ce au kung fu ou au taekwondo.
> 
> ...
> 
> Pour une raison myst&#233;rieuse, elles devront &#233;galement avoir des aptitudes pour le chant et la danse.



Elles feront peut-&#234;tre les "strip teaseuses d'enterrements" aussi (si &#231;a se trouve, ils ont des "avions corbillards"*) 





(*) NAN ! J'ai pas dit des cercueils volants


----------



## gandalfkiller (30 Août 2006)

perso  je voit pas trop  l'avantage du  teakwendo ( je sais pas quoi  là ) pour maitriser un  terroiste. ils ont qu'à engager des ex du  mossad. 
Hop  le mal par le mal.


----------



## grandcru (30 Août 2006)

souvenir de vacances


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2006)

_toux, larsen, raclement de gorge, un deux, un deux, test, test
 afin de garder un soupçon dintelligibilité à ce fil de discussion merci de bien vouloir doter vos contribution dun titre explicite sinon dune courte introduction : ça ressemblera moins à du _flood_ et permettra peut-être déviter des redondances grace au moteur de recherche.

merci

message pour grancru (de bordeaux ouarf ouarf ouarf) :
ce fil est destiné au partage de communiqués de presse insolite pas d'images insolites
_


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Août 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _message pour grancru (de bordeaux ouarf ouarf ouarf) :_
> _ce fil est destiné au partage de communiqués de presse insolite pas d'images insolites_


 
M'enfin, c'est une découverte! Il a trouvé des Ninjas pas japonais.


----------



## al02 (30 Août 2006)

Pour *iPod* Apple.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2006)

Le gourou sous les verrous (et ça rime en plus )


> Si toutes les femmes de Warren Jeffs viennent lui rendre visite pendant sa  détention, le parloir risque de ne pas désemplir. Selon les estimations  l'homme, arrêté mardi, a entre 40 et 60 épouses. Sans compter les enfants  une soixantaine. Warren Jeffs ne se contente pas de pratiquer la polygamie  il est le chef d'une secte d'inspiration mormone qui la promeut chez ses  membres


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le gourou sous les verrous (et ça rime en plus )


 
Il a tout compris au bonheur masculin lui.


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le gourou sous les verrous (et &#231;a rime en plus )



Ca va finir en t&#234;te-&#224;-queue cette histoire.  :rateau:   

(Pardon...  :rose: )


----------



## al02 (31 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Ca va finir en tête-à-queue cette histoire.  :rateau:
> 
> (Pardon...  :rose: )



Non, en tête-à-noce !


----------



## al02 (31 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Il a tout compris au bonheur masculin lui.



C'est à *voir* ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Ca va finir en tête-à-queue cette histoire.  :rateau:
> 
> (Pardon...  :rose: )



69 ?  

(Re-pardon... :rose


----------



## richard-deux (31 Août 2006)

Micro ouvert pour une journaliste de CNN aux wc lors d'un discours de Bush


----------



## al02 (31 Août 2006)

Y a-t-il un pilote dans le cockpit ?



> OTTAWA (Reuters) - Parti aux toilettes au cours d'un vol, le pilote d'un avion de ligne canadien s'est retrouvé bloqué à l'extérieur du cockpit, ce qui a obligé l'équipage à en démonter la porte pour qu'il puisse reprendre les commandes.



Il avait l'air coincé en reprenant les commandes !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Micro ouvert pour une journaliste de CNN aux wc lors d'un discours de Bush



Y'a pas la vid&#233;o qu'on rigole encore plus ?  



			
				al02 a dit:
			
		

> Y a-t-il un pilote dans le cockpit ?
> 
> 
> 
> Il avait l'air coinc&#233; en reprenant les commandes !


Apr&#232;s" les WC &#233;taient ferm&#233;s de l'int&#233;rieur", le nouveau film de Patrice Leconte : "Le cockpit &#233;tait ferm&#233; de l'ext&#233;rieur".   





Johnny soutient Nicolas
J'attends avec impatience les commentaires de l'idole des jeunes sur les r&#233;sultats de l'&#233;lection. Pour les commentaires, Johnny est  un pro.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

La fin du CD


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Septembre 2006)

Quelle dommage que l'utilisateur moyen ne connaisse pas  la touche majuscule pour les CDs protégés...


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Septembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> La fin du CD


 Moi, je veux du bon CD! Marre des MP3, WMA, AAC  etc. alt&#233;r&#233;s&#8230;

Font ch*** avec leurs conneries&#8230;


----------



## philire (1 Septembre 2006)

En voil&#224; une de dure &#224; cuire, elle parle encore de qualit&#233;... :hein:


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Septembre 2006)

*Il* pas elle.


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Septembre 2006)

*Une sculpture du premier caca de la fille de Tom Cruise présentée à New York*

NEW YORK (AFP) - jeudi 31 août 2006 - L'acteur américain Tom Cruise et sa fiancée Katie Holmes n'ont toujours pas montré leur fillette de 4 mois et demi, Suri, en public mais leurs fans peuvent découvrir à New York une sculpture du premier caca de l'enfant.
Cette sculpture en bronze, signée de l'artiste Daniel Edwards, est exposée depuis mercredi à la galerie Capla Kesting de Brooklyn et sera vendue aux enchères sur eBay au bénéfice d'une oeuvre de charité pour la santé des enfants.

Daniel Edwards s'était déjà fait remarqué cette année en exposant dans la même galerie une sculpture de la pop star Britney Spears accouchant à quatre pattes sur un tapis en peau d'ours.

Suri, née en avril dernier, est le premier enfant pour Katie Holmes et la star des "Mission Impossible", qui a deux enfants adoptés avec son ex-femme, l'actrice australienne Nicole Kidman.

[Mode Jean-Pierre Coffe=on]Mais c'est de la m*rde...![Mode Jean-Pierre Coffe=off]
:afraid:


----------



## La mouette (1 Septembre 2006)

Superbe ! :mouais: 

A voir l'état du bronze, la fille ne porte pas de couches culottes ...

 

Certains dans ce monde sont complètement malades ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Superbe ! :mouais:
> 
> A voir l'état du bronze, la fille ne porte pas de couches culottes ...
> 
> ...



Vu la taille, c'est pas un bébé, c'est un Berger Allemand qu'ils ont...


----------



## La mouette (1 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Vu la taille, c'est pas un bébé, c'est un Berger Allemand qu'ils ont...



Faudrait aussi que le bébé existe  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Quelle dommage que l'utilisateur moyen ne connaisse pas  la touche majuscule pour les CDs protégés...


Koa?    Et ça marche avec tous les CD protégés?


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Septembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Koa?    Et ça marche avec tous les CD protégés?



Ouaip.  Tu bloques l'autorun avec shift et voilà, plus de prog à la c** pour lire ton CD mais ton bon vieux iTunes ou autres.


----------



## grandcru (1 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Quelle dommage que l'utilisateur moyen ne connaisse pas  la touche majuscule pour les CDs protégés...



???? c'est a dire....


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Septembre 2006)

Tu insères ton CD "protégé" dans ton Mac, tu appuies en même temps sur majuscule et voilà. 

(Pour de plus amples informations, voir post de G2LOQ)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> *Une sculpture du premier caca de la fille de Tom Cruise pr&#233;sent&#233;e &#224; New York*
> 
> NEW YORK (AFP) - jeudi 31 ao&#251;t 2006 - L'acteur am&#233;ricain Tom Cruise et sa fianc&#233;e Katie Holmes n'ont toujours pas montr&#233; leur fillette de 4 mois et demi, Suri, en public mais leurs fans peuvent d&#233;couvrir &#224; New York une sculpture du premier caca de l'enfant.
> Cette sculpture en bronze, sign&#233;e de l'artiste Daniel Edwards, est expos&#233;e depuis mercredi &#224; la galerie Capla Kesting de Brooklyn et sera vendue aux ench&#232;res sur eBay au b&#233;n&#233;fice d'une oeuvre de charit&#233; pour la sant&#233; des enfants.
> ...



Suri sont compl&#232;tement f&#234;l&#233;s.  

D&#233;sol&#233;, j'ai pas trouv&#233; mieux comme jeu de mot donc je sors. :rose: 



le plus petit homme du monde


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> (...)
> 
> le plus petit homme du monde



Y'a pas à dire, il sait se faire petit.     :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Y'a pas à dire, il sait se faire petit.     :rateau:



Est-ce que le schimilili, il tient dans la main, il tient dans la main ?


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Est-ce que le schimilili, il tient dans la main, il tient dans la main ?



Non monsieur. A quoi pensiez-vous?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Non monsieur. A quoi pensiez-vous?



A rien. C'est juste pour faire avancer le schimilili, mili...


----------



## La mouette (2 Septembre 2006)

Vu chez nos voisins de MacBidouille:



> Si une chose n'est cependant pas prête de changer, ce sont bien les rapports entre le service de relations Presse d'Apple Europe et Macbidouille. Notre franc parler et notre âpreté à vous défendre et à vous informer nous a valu le statut de bête noire Européenne et nous sommes totalement blacklistés, au point de ne même plus recevoir les communiqués de presse d'Apple.



News du jour


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Septembre 2006)

Il sont cool chez Apple... :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Il sont cool chez Apple... :mouais:


Vachement. :mouais: 
Faut pas leur niquer leur effet de surprise !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Ouaip.  Tu bloques l'autorun avec shift et voilà, plus de prog à la c** pour lire ton CD mais ton bon vieux iTunes ou autres.



Vous devez offrir gnagnagna


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Vous devez offrir gnagnagna



Il y a des trucs qui ont changé sur ce forum mais pas ça, hélas.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Vu chez nos voisins de MacBidouille:
> 
> News du jour



J'aime pas du tout ses méthodes...  :mouais:



iDuck a dit:


> (...)
> Faut pas leur niquer leur effet de surprise !



Quoi, il passe chez AMD?


----------



## La mouette (2 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Sont rapides
> 
> Alors je chante plus




Va falloir tout recommencer


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Va falloir tout recommencer



 C'est bon les DRM's, mangez en. :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Septembre 2006)

Ca devient lourd...vont pas nous lâcher un peu?...  :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (3 Septembre 2006)

Encore une faille, en plus ils ne voulaient pas l'admettre

Faille RATP


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Encore une faille, en plus ils ne voulaient pas l'admettre
> 
> Faille RATP



Faille est un bien grand mot... C'est juste très crétin.


----------



## La mouette (3 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Faille est un bien grand mot... C'est juste très crétin.



Va expliquer ça à ceux qui sont sur la liste


----------



## La mouette (4 Septembre 2006)

Big Brother dans la peau


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Big Brother dans la peau


 
Pour peu qu'ils se plantent, on pourra les détecter avec le bluetooth des téléphones portables et alors ils vont se faire tirer comme des lapins


----------



## La mouette (4 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Pour peu qu'ils se plantent, on pourra les détecter avec le bluetooth des téléphones portables et alors ils vont se faire tirer comme des lapins



Ils pourraient retirer la puce des cadavres, et auraient la possibilité de retrouver toutes les informations sur la famille des soldats...ça pourrait être utile à certains " fins négociateurs" ...:mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Ils pourraient retirer la puce des cadavres, et auraient la possibilité de retrouver toutes les informations sur la famille des soldats...ça pourrait être utile à certains " fins négociateurs" ...:mouais:


 
On peut stocker les photos de vacances dessus


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Septembre 2006)

*Philip K. Dick* n'est plus très loin... :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (4 Septembre 2006)

Les pratiques de certain opérateurs sont assez spéciales ...

Trop âgée pour souscrire une abonnement:mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Septembre 2006)

C'est intéressant, alors selon eux passé 70 ans tu n'es plus bon à rien...même pas de comprendre et signer un contrat...    :mouais:

Les commerciaux des fois...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est intéressant, alors selon eux passé 70 ans tu n'es plus bon à rien...même pas de comprendre et signer un contrat...    :mouais:
> 
> Les commerciaux des fois...


Oui, mais ça, c'est la limite pour les humains, pour les canards, c'est beaucoup moins


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2006)

et pour les mod&#233;rateurs kifond&#233;jeudeumotfoireu ?!......... 


  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> et pour les modérateurs kifondéjeudeumotfoireu ?!.........
> 
> 
> :love:



C'est 77






Ah c'est pas son age?  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est 77
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bien s&#251;r que non. En r&#233;alit&#233;, il est bien plus vieux qu'Amok.


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2006)

Ah ?!... :mouais:
donc Amok est encore un peu "_vert_" ?!......


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Septembre 2006)

C'est qu'&#224; partir d'un certain &#226;ge, la vue baisse et on ne voit plus certaines polices (ou alors, on confond les couleurs... )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Les pratiques de certain opérateurs sont assez spéciales ...
> 
> Trop âgée pour souscrire une abonnement:mouais:



Faut les comprendre les opérateurs : une canicule est si vite arrivée.   



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais ça, c'est la limite pour les humains, pour les canards, c'est beaucoup moins


Ca dépend lesquels.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

La carte r&#233;seau des gamers  


_J'esp&#232;re que &#231;a n'a pas d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; post&#233; cette fois_


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Septembre 2006)

La prochaine étape c'est quoi? Un processeur pour décharger le processeur? Une carte dédiée exclusivement aux textures?


----------



## al02 (5 Septembre 2006)

Il n'y a que le train qui ne lui est pas passé dessus !


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Septembre 2006)

C'est ce qui s'appelle prendre le train en marche.      :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Septembre 2006)

*ScummVM privé du soutien de ses fans*

                                                                                                                    Hier encore tout allait bien dans la vie des développeurs de ScummVM : Une renommée bâtie sur le développement d'un émulateur permettant de faire tourner les meilleurs jeux d'aventure des années 80 et 90 (Sam&Max, Day of the Tentacle) sur les machines contemporaines, des épouses superbes, des chiens à réaction et un bilan sanguin sans triglycéride. Le pied intégral.

Et là, paf, l'accident bête, la petite dose de célébrité qu'il fallait éviter, le dollar de trop. Voilà que l'administration kafkaïenne de Paypal, le célèbre site de paiement online, suspend le compte des braves développeurs sous prétexte que la politique de la maison interdit de blanchir l'argent de sinistres individus oeuvrant à faire tourner des jeux sur un système pour lequel il n'a pas été prévu à l'origine.

Manque de bol, à l'inverse de l'émulation et autres machins peu catholiques, le système ScummVM a été développé en collaboration, voire en communion spirituelle et télépathique avec les concepteurs originaux des jeux. Qu'importe, dorénavant inutile d'envoyer vos cyberdollars à ces bienfaiteurs de l'humanité. Contentez vous de cadavres d'écureils, ça se marie bien avec tous styles de déco et en cas d'urgence, ça peut détourner l'attention d'un ours. 
                                                                                                                            Omar Boulon

Source: http://www.canardplus.com/


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2006)

Woz vend sa maison


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

La r&#233;ception d'&#233;missions de t&#233;l&#233;vision sur un ordinateur, via l'ADSL, conna&#238;t une forte croissance, mais, pour le moment, seules les personnes poss&#233;dant un poste de t&#233;l&#233;vision sont assujetties &#224; la redevance audiovisuelle.Le gouvernement r&#233;fl&#233;chit &#224; une &#233;volution des modalit&#233;s de collecte de la redevance afin que les personnes recevant la t&#233;l&#233;vision sur un ordinateur soient, elles aussi, assujetties &#224; cette taxe, a indiqu&#233;, mardi 5 septembre, le ministre de la culture et de la communication, Renaud Donnedieu de Vabres.



_"Demain, peut-&#234;tre faudra-t-il faire &#233;voluer les modalit&#233;s de l'assiette de  la taxe"_, a d&#233;clar&#233; le ministre. _"Peut-&#234;tre faudra-t-il  faire &#233;voluer la petite phrase"_ qui figure sur le formulaire de la taxe d'habitation et qui demande au contribuable s'il poss&#232;de ou non un poste de t&#233;l&#233;vision, a-t-il ajout&#233;.
Cette phrase devrait, &#224; terme, permettre _"de ne plus exon&#233;rer du paiement de  la redevance ceux qui ne re&#231;oivent pas la t&#233;l&#233;vision sur un poste de  t&#233;l&#233;vision"_, mais sur un ordinateur, a d&#233;clar&#233; Renaud Donnedieu de Vabres,  ajoutant qu'une _"r&#233;flexion est engag&#233;e sur le sujet"_.


*La suite.*


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Septembre 2006)

Il se sent tout seul Mr Renaud Donnedieu de Vabres? Il ne nous a pas assez fait ch... avec sa DADVSI??    :mouais:

Maintenant il veut réviser une loi parfaitement limpide...


----------



## al02 (6 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> La réception d'émissions de télévision sur un ordinateur, via l'ADSL, connaît une forte croissance, mais, pour le moment, seules les personnes possédant un poste de télévision sont assujetties à la redevance audiovisuelle.Le gouvernement réfléchit à une évolution des modalités de collecte de la redevance afin que les personnes recevant la télévision sur un ordinateur soient, elles aussi, assujetties à cette taxe, a indiqué, mardi 5 septembre, le ministre de la culture et de la communication, Renaud Donnedieu de Vabres.



Cela paraÎt pourtant logique de payer la taxe si on reçoit les programmes, non mais !!


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Cela para&#206;t pourtant logique de payer la taxe si on re&#231;oit les programmes, non mais !!



Pourquoi pas ? Mais dans ce cas, *tous* les programmes, et en direct ! 
Allez voir sur le site de France T&#233;l&#233;visions : ca ne se bouscule pas au portillon et la majorit&#233; des diffusions sont payantes. On veut donc inventer une surtaxe sp&#233;ciale internet ? La redevance + le paiement &#224; la diffusion ?

Et jusqu'&#224; preuve du contraire le but premier d'un ordinateur n'est pas de regarder la t&#233;l&#233;vision. On va donc taxer parce que, _dans l'absolu_, c'est possible. Comme l'homme qui court sur Pluton : c'est possible aussi, ca, dans l'absolu.

Dans l'absolu, tout est possible, surtout du c&#244;t&#233; de Bercy : faire payer les gens hon&#234;tes, taxer les disques durs et les CD en expliquant que c'est parce que certains piratent, et faire payer la redevance &#224; tout abonn&#233; &#224; l'ADSL parce que certains vont regarder la TV.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2006)

La seule chose qui compte, c'est de nous faire payer, les soit-disant "motifs" ne sont que des pr&#233;textes jet&#233;s en pature &#224; l'opinion publique. Ce ne sera pas la premi&#232;re fois qu'ils nous ferons payer plusieurs fois pour la m&#234;me chose, &#231;a aurait m&#234;me tendance &#224; devenir de plus en plus courant.


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

En fait, c'était ca "_Eviter la fracture numérique_" : la redevance pour tous !


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

300 mètres sans parachute, ca décoiffe.......


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> En fait, c'était ca "_Eviter la fracture numérique_" : la redevance pour tous !



Ça y est, tu as tout compris  



Pharmacos a dit:


> 300 mètres sans parachute, ca décoiffe.......



Ben, je pense que l'ordonnance de sa coiffure devait être le cadet de ses soucis. Le cas n'est malheureusement pas si rare, même si c'est plutôt en bout de piste des aéroports africains que ça arrive le plus souvent.


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, je pense que l'ordonnance de sa coiffure devait être le cadet de ses soucis. Le cas n'est malheureusement pas si rare, même si c'est plutôt en bout de piste des aéroports africains que ça arrive le plus souvent.


 
Mouais mais ca fait peur imagine tu te promènes dans un champ et t'as un gars qui te tombe dessus sans crier gare


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2006)

Aux endroits ou c'est susceptible d'arriver, tu risque pire, &#231;a peut-&#234;tre un airbus ou un 747 qui te tombe dessus sans crier gare. Je me souviens aussi d'une roue de train d'atterrissage, qui &#233;tait descendue comme &#231;a, sans pr&#233;venir ...


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Woz vend sa maison



Plus très copain avec steve non?


----------



## al02 (6 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> En fait, c'était ca "_Eviter la fracture numérique_" : la redevance pour tous !



On peut plutôt parler de *facture* numérique


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2006)

Des révélations sur le piratage d'un Mac par Wi-Fi


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Septembre 2006)

> Il s'en est également pris à la communauté des bloggueurs Mac en disant que discuter avec eux était inutile puisque la plupart ne comprendrait pas l'explication technique s'il la leur donnait.



Ils ne donnent pas une bonne image les bloggers... :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Ils ne donnent pas une bonne image les bloggers... :mouais:



il ne dit pas non plus qu'il a fait ça depuis une carte wifi externe... Pas de puis celle qui est dans la machine...


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2006)

téléphonie gratuite en France jusqu'à Noël


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> téléphonie gratuite en France jusqu'à Noël



 Sympathique initiative.


----------



## duracel (7 Septembre 2006)

des nano pour les étudinats


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Septembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> des nano pour les étudinats


Tu m'&#233;tonnes. Je pense que la majorit&#233; de mes &#233;tudiants deviendrait exemplaire si il y avait un nano &#224; la cl&#233;.


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Septembre 2006)

Ce serait drole de le revendre sur ebay après


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2006)

L'ordinateur conseil le juge en Chine

Et bien ça promet ....


----------



## duracel (7 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> L'ordinateur conseil le juge en Chine
> 
> Et bien ça promet ....


 

Dans cette BD il y a un ordi "infaillible" qui rend la justice à la place des juges.
On s'y rapproche...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> L'ordinateur conseil le juge en Chine
> 
> Et bien &#231;a promet ....



J'esp&#232;re au moins qu'ils ne sont pas sous Windows, sinon, &#231;a promet encore plus :

- "Stationnement en double file : 30 ans incompressibles"
- "A tu&#233; soixante personnes &#224; coups de couteaux pour les voler : relax&#233;, les victimes (leurs h&#233;ritiers) condamn&#233;es &#224; 500 000 000 de Yuans de dommages et int&#233;r&#234;ts pour avoir &#233;br&#234;ch&#233; le couteau."

Et encore, l&#224;, c'est des exemples sous XP, je vous dis pas ceux qui tomberont sur un juge &#233;quip&#233; avec Windows Me :affraid:


----------



## duracel (7 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'espère au moins qu'ils ne sont pas sous Windows, sinon, ça promet encore plus :
> 
> - "Stationnement en double file : 30 ans incompressibles"
> - "A tué soixante personnes à coups de couteaux pour les voler : relaxé, les victimes (leurs héritiers) condamnées à 500 000 000 de Yuans de dommages et intérêts pour avoir ébrêché le couteau."
> ...


 
Dans un épisode des Simpsons, il y a une blague sur windows.
Bart sit que dans les prisons, il utilise Windows pour être sûr que le système automatique de fermeture des portes des cellules reste bloqué.


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et encore, là, c'est des exemples sous XP, je vous dis pas ceux qui tomberont sur un juge équipé avec Windows Me :affraid:



Vers 00:16:35...  (Pause, pour voir le temps.  )


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2006)

Mon OS c'est pas du poulet

Ou comment faire rire tout un pays ...


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Septembre 2006)

Tant que c'est pas pigeon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Mon OS c'est pas du poulet
> 
> Ou comment faire rire tout un pays ...


Ben, de toute façon, il y a longtemps qu'on sait que comme poulet*, ouinedaube se pose là 



(*)Pour ceux qui l'ignore, au sens figuré, un "poulet" est un ratage qu'on ne sait par quel bout prendre


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Septembre 2006)

"Des OGM non autoris&#233;s dans les assiettes fran&#231;aises ? C'est ce que d&#233;nonce Greenpeace, tests &#224; l'appui. L'organisation &#233;cologiste affirme avoir d&#233;tect&#233;, dans des nouilles de riz en France et en Grande-Bretagne, ainsi que dans des vermicelles en Allemagne, des traces d'un riz g&#233;n&#233;tiquement modifi&#233; interdit. En France, les nouilles sont vendues par le plus gros im-portateur et distributeur de produits asiatiques, Tang Fr&#232;res.
Les nouilles contiendraient du riz BT-63, modifi&#233; &#224; l'aide d'un g&#232;ne de la bact&#233;rie Bacillus thuringiensis qui permet &#224; la plante de produire une prot&#233;ine r&#233;sistant aux insectes. La Direction g&#233;n&#233;rale de la consommation, de la concurrence et de la r&#233;pression des fraudes (DGCCRF) a aussit&#244;t effectu&#233; des pr&#233;l&#232;vements d'&#233;chantillons chez Tang Fr&#232;res. «Nous allons les analyser dans nos labos, explique un porte-parole. Nous avons demand&#233; &#224; l'entreprise de suspendre la vente du produit, le temps de boucler l'enqu&#234;te.&#187; La DGCCRF confirme qu'aucun riz transg&#233;nique n'est autoris&#233; dans l'UE. «Mais plusieurs font l'objet d'une demande devant la Commission europ&#233;enne.» 
Celle-ci a vivement r&#233;agi, hier. «La pr&#233;sence dans l'alimentation de traces d'OGM non autoris&#233;s dans l'Union est ill&#233;gale et il est de la responsabilit&#233; des op&#233;rateurs d'assurer qu'ils ne mettent pas sur le march&#233;» de tels produits, a d&#233;clar&#233; Barbara Helfferich, porte-parole de la Commission. «La Commission a &#233;crit vendredi aux op&#233;rateurs [pour leur dire]  que nous attendons que tout produit &#224; base de riz int&#233;grant un contenu ill&#233;gal soit maintenu hors du march&#233;.» Bruxelles compte aussi demander des explications &#224; la Chine.
Cette affaire intervient deux semaines apr&#232;s l'annonce de la contamination d'un riz am&#233;ricain &#224; long grain import&#233; en Europe. Interdit, le LL Rice 601 con&#231;u par Bayer Cropscience n'avait, selon Greenpeace, jamais &#233;t&#233; cultiv&#233; nulle part, &#224; l'exception de quelques parcelles exp&#233;rimentales entre 1998 et 2001. Des cargaisons «positives» ont pourtant &#233;t&#233; intercept&#233;es en Europe. Bruxelles a d&#233;cr&#233;t&#233;, le 23 ao&#251;t, un embargo sur les importations de riz long grain am&#233;ricain qui ne serait pas certifi&#233; exempt d'OGM."

Lib&#233; d'aujourd'hui


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> "Des OGM non autorisés dans les assiettes françaises ? C'est ce que dénonce Greenpeace, tests à l'appui. L'organisation écologiste affirme avoir détecté, dans des nouilles de riz en France et en Grande-Bretagne, ainsi que dans des vermicelles en Allemagne, des traces d'un riz génétiquement modifié interdit. En France, les nouilles sont vendues par le plus gros im-portateur et distributeur de produits asiatiques, Tang Frères.
> Les nouilles contiendraient du riz BT-63, modifié à l'aide d'un gène de la bactérie Bacillus thuringiensis qui permet à la plante de produire une protéine résistant aux insectes. La Direction générale de la consommation, de la concurrence et de la répression des fraudes (DGCCRF) a aussitôt effectué des prélèvements d'échantillons chez Tang Frères. «Nous allons les analyser dans nos labos, explique un porte-parole. Nous avons demandé à l'entreprise de suspendre la vente du produit, le temps de boucler l'enquête.» La DGCCRF confirme qu'aucun riz transgénique n'est autorisé dans l'UE. «Mais plusieurs font l'objet d'une demande devant la Commission européenne.»
> Celle-ci a vivement réagi, hier. «La présence dans l'alimentation de traces d'OGM non autorisés dans l'Union est illégale et il est de la responsabilité des opérateurs d'assurer qu'ils ne mettent pas sur le marché» de tels produits, a déclaré Barbara Helfferich, porte-parole de la Commission. «La Commission a écrit vendredi aux opérateurs [pour leur dire]  que nous attendons que tout produit à base de riz intégrant un contenu illégal soit maintenu hors du marché.» Bruxelles compte aussi demander des explications à la Chine.
> Cette affaire intervient deux semaines après l'annonce de la contamination d'un riz américain à long grain importé en Europe. Interdit, le LL Rice 601 conçu par Bayer Cropscience n'avait, selon Greenpeace, jamais été cultivé nulle part, à l'exception de quelques parcelles expérimentales entre 1998 et 2001. Des cargaisons «positives» ont pourtant été interceptées en Europe. Bruxelles a décrété, le 23 août, un embargo sur les importations de riz long grain américain qui ne serait pas certifié exempt d'OGM."
> ...



Y zont raison ... Faut pas riz gauler avec les OGM !


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Y zont raison ... Faut pas riz gauler avec les OGM !



La preuve ci-dessus des effets néfastes qu'ils peuvent engendrer à très court terme sur le cerveau !


----------



## al02 (9 Septembre 2006)

A m'&#233;diter par ceux qui font des f&#244;tes d'ortograve !    

Sign&#233; : le comit&#233; contre le style SMS etc...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> A m'éditer par ceux qui font des fôtes d'ortograve !
> 
> Signé : le comité contre le style SMS etc...



Non. Le comité pour les arrestations les plus stupides du monde.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Les parents du pape se sont connus par petites annonces


----------



## Balooners (11 Septembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> A m'éditer par ceux qui font des fôtes d'ortograve !
> 
> Signé : le comité contre le style SMS etc...



Je ne savais pas que Mackie habitait en Avignon ...


----------



## La mouette (11 Septembre 2006)

Un million de visiteurs au Fifth Avenue (NYC) store , et c'est une visiteuse (Elizabeth Rodriguez) elle a re&#231;u:

-1 iPod d&#233;pass&#233; (demain), avec HP pour culturistes ..
-1 autocuiseur avec garantie 3 ans

Non je rigole:






Article


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2006)

Dernières découvertes sur l'homme de Néanderthal


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Dernières découvertes sur l'homme de Néanderthal



 Quel serait le visage de la société moderne sils étaient arrivés jusquà maintenant. Remarque, pas sur quils auraient passés les religions monothéistes :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Quel serait le visage de la société moderne sils étaient arrivés jusquà maintenant. Remarque, pas sur quils auraient passés les religions monothéistes :mouais:



Ça n'aurait même pas été envisageable, sauf à trouver un moyen de les isoler complètement de nos ancêtres, et ce pour une période suffisamment longue pour que la mentalité de leurs cousins "sapiens sapiens" évolue assez pour passer d'une logique de concurrence à une logique de conservation, vis à vis d'eux. Leur cas préfigure assez bien celui des amérindiens, je trouve :mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Septembre 2006)

Lionel Jospin &#233;tait aujourd&#8217;hui l&#8217;invit&#233; de l'&#233;mission Bourdin and Co sur RMC. 
Il a bu de l&#8217;eau pendant l&#8217;&#233;mission dans un joli verre &#224; pied. Maintenant, le verre est sur eBay et a votre avis, combien vaut-il ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Lionel Jospin était aujourdhui linvité de l'émission Bourdin and Co sur RMC.
> Il a bu de leau pendant lémission dans un joli verre à pied. Maintenant, le verre est sur eBay et a votre avis, combien vaut-il ?




Ils sont fou à lier :affraid: , mais quel rapport entre Jospin et Homo Sapiens Neanderthalensis ? :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ils sont fou à lier :affraid: , mais quel rapport entre Jospin et Homo Sapiens Neanderthalensis ? :rateau:


A 200 millions d'années près on remonte aux dinosaures...


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Septembre 2006)

Et puis les dinosaures ont en commun avec Jospin, le fait de sêtres retirés définitivement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2006)

Le cimeti&#232;re des &#233;l&#233;phants ?


----------



## al02 (14 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Lionel Jospin &#233;tait aujourd&#8217;hui l&#8217;invit&#233; de l'&#233;mission Bourdin and Co sur RMC.
> Il a bu de l&#8217;eau pendant l&#8217;&#233;mission dans un joli verre &#224; pied. Maintenant, le verre est sur eBay et a votre avis, combien vaut-il ?



Mort de rire pour Lionel : *J'ose point !*


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Et puis les dinosaures ont en commun avec Jospin, le fait de sêtres retirés définitivement.



Sauf que les dinosaures, ils sont pas morts politiquement...


----------



## al02 (14 Septembre 2006)

Madonna a failli s'envoyer en l'air !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2006)

Fusillade à Montréal: le tireur haïssait la société et voulait mourir jeune

:mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Septembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Madonna a failli s'envoyer en l'air !


 Un abus de vodka ? :mouais:


odré a dit:


> Fusillade à Montréal: le tireur haïssait la société et voulait mourir jeune
> 
> :mouais:





Voilà qui est fait.  
Dommage, quil est emmené quelquun dautre avec lui


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Et puis les dinosaures ont en commun avec Jospin, le fait de s&#8217;&#234;tres retir&#233;s d&#233;finitivement.


Oui, mais eux ne sont jamais revenus (sauf au cin&#233;ma). 



al02 a dit:


> Madonna a failli s'envoyer en l'air !


Elle n'a pas besoin d'aller dans l'espace pour s'envoyer en l'air.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Madonna a failli s'envoyer en l'air !





iDuck a dit:


> Elle n'a pas besoin d'aller dans l'espace pour s'envoyer en l'air.



L&#224;, je me retiens tr&#232;s fort pour ne pas faire un jeux de mots vaseux (et plus ou moins "hors charte") avec ce qu'elle pourrait faire sur orbite ... :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Septembre 2006)

A quoi bon l'envoyer sur orbite, on a déjà vu sa lune.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je me retiens très fort pour ne pas faire un jeux de mots vaseux (et plus ou moins "hors charte") avec ce qu'elle pourrait faire sur orbite ... :mouais:


Surtout que dans "orbite", il y a "or".  



Mobyduck a dit:


> A quoi bon l'envoyer sur orbite, on a déjà vu sa lune.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Septembre 2006)

La tuile !


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> La tuile !



Et personne pour lui signer...:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2006)

500 suicide bombers...

A votre avis ils auront :

1/ des DELL
2/ des Mac
3/ des IBM ?


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Septembre 2006)

Des DELL, c'est les moins cher.
La crise &#233;conomique touche tout le monde, m&#234;me les kamikazes...


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Septembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Des DELL, c'est les moins cher.
> La crise économique touche tout le monde, même les kamikazes...



Pourtant les IBMs sont vraiment explosifs...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2006)

Et les Mac, c'est "d'la bombe" !


----------



## Nephou (19 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L&#224;, je me retiens tr&#232;s fort pour ne pas faire un jeux de mots vaseux (et plus ou moins "hors charte") avec ce qu'elle pourrait faire sur orbite ... :mouais:



c&#8217;est s&#251;r : &#8220;orbite point de salut&#8221; pour s'envoyer en l&#8217;air


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Septembre 2006)

*Flight Simulator X : une promo presse tourne au crash !** :mouais:
*


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2006)

Bof, un crash avec Microsoft ... c'est d'un banal ! &#199;a arrive des milliers de fois par jour dans le monde !


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof, un crash avec Microsoft ... c'est d'un banal ! Ça arrive des milliers de fois par jour dans le monde !


là en l'occurence c'est les ventilos qui se sont mis en rade...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2006)

Sur Boursier.com...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sur Boursier.com...


Comme dirait Fabrice : ah, c'est ballot !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sur Boursier.com...



Oui bon on sait où se trouve le cerveau féminin maintenant !


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2006)

Disney a vendu 125'000 films en une semaine sur iTunes ...


----------



## La mouette (20 Septembre 2006)

Parts de march&#233; : Mac OS X en petite forme, selon PCinpact







 OS9 a gagn&#233; des parts de march&#233; ...mdr


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Disney a vendu 125'000 films en une semaine sur iTunes ...



 Mouais, moi je préfère quand même un support physique.  Mais ça plait à certaines personnes alors... 




La mouette a dit:


> Parts de marché : Mac OS X en petite forme, selon PCinpact
> 
> "Photo"
> 
> OS9 a gagné des parts de marché ...mdr



Il est même bouffé par Linux.


----------



## Picouto (20 Septembre 2006)

Pour ça, j'aurais bien quelques pseudos à donner


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Septembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Pour ça, j'aurais bien quelques pseudos à donner



 Un spectacle de claquette aurait été de meilleur goût.  


Enfin, ce que j'en dis...  Pour les pseudos, le monsieur a dit que le rôle de Frodon était pourvu.


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Parts de marché : Mac OS X en petite forme, selon PCinpact
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mais non, c'est pas Mac OS 9, c'est le système serveur...


----------



## La mouette (20 Septembre 2006)

:rose: 

Ok ok  

Merci


----------



## al02 (20 Septembre 2006)

Les Lyonnais peuvent lire le journal... dans les bouchons.

Ah, ces Belges !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2006)

Il devait avoir les boules ! :casse: :hosto:



:mouais:  :affraid:


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Septembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Les Lyonnais peuvent lire le journal... dans les bouchons.
> 
> Ah, ces Belges !


 Il existe le permis à point en suisse ?


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il devait avoir les boules ! :casse: :hosto:
> 
> ​ "Scan"
> :mouais:  :affraid:



C'est pas vraiment "Super" Mario.


----------



## Craquounette (21 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Il existe le permis à point en suisse ?



Ah non, pas de ça chez nous   Soit tu as ton permis... soit tu ne l'as plus


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Ah non, pas de ça chez nous   Soit tu as ton permis... soit tu ne l'as plus



 Tiens, je commence à trouver le chocolat suisse très attirant tout d'un coup...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Tiens, je commence à trouver le chocolat suisse très attirant tout d'un coup...



Alors, il y a un truc qui a du t'échapper, un permis "pas à points", c'est exactement comme un permis à points ... avec un seul point ! :mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, il y a un truc qui a du t'échapper, un permis "pas à points", c'est exactement comme un permis à points ... avec un seul point ! :mouais:



 Sans aucun doute, mais au moins, tu ne perds pas ton permis juste en mangeant des prunes


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2006)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/09/21/california_sues_carmakers/


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/09/21/california_sues_carmakers/



 J'aime l'ironie de la situation quand on sait qu'Arnold Schwarzenegger est membre du parti républicain et que W na que faire du protocole de Kyoto


----------



## Craquounette (21 Septembre 2006)

Ya pas à dire... c'est plus ce que c'était la Poste


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

*y'en a qui vont pleurer...*


----------



## Craquounette (21 Septembre 2006)

Lucy a une fille... plus vieille qu'elle  :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (21 Septembre 2006)

Pas de Zune en France avant septembre 2007


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Pas de Zune en France avant septembre 2007



Bien fait ! pas de zune, pas de thune !


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Ya pas à dire... c'est plus ce que c'était la Poste


  Bon, finalement, la France, c'est pas si mal. 


Lemmy a dit:


> *y'en a qui vont pleurer...*


  Mais ils urineront moins cest sur.


Craquounette a dit:


> Lucy a une fille... plus vieille qu'elle  :mouais:


  Attendons voir ce que les créationnistes vont nous dire. 
    Dailleurs, à ce propos, il y avait, y a deux jours sur Arté, un très bon doc sur eux et les darwinistes. 



La mouette a dit:


> Pas de Zune en France avant septembre 2007


Et même pas compatible Mac avec ça.


----------



## al02 (21 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sur Boursier.com...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Les Lyonnais peuvent lire le journal... dans les bouchons.
> 
> Ah, ces Belges !



Ces suisses ... :mouais: 



supermoquette a dit:


> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/09/21/california_sues_carmakers/



A lyon on a Feyzin, c'est beau :rateau: 



Craquounette a dit:


> Ya pas à dire... c'est plus ce que c'était la Poste



Ah donc les suisses aussi.

En chine par contre  


Zhang, dont les souvenirs de l'incident sont assez flous, voulait faire un câlin au panda et lui serrer la main, comme il l'avait vu faire à la télévision.


----------



## La mouette (21 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Et même pas compatible Mac avec ça.



Heureusement


----------



## La mouette (21 Septembre 2006)

AMD : Apple pourrait utiliser nos processeurs


----------



## al02 (21 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> AMD : Apple pourrait utiliser nos processeurs



Le bon lien est ici !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2006)

Neuf Cegetel se paie A.O.L. France


----------



## La mouette (21 Septembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Le bon lien est ici !



Saloperie d'iClip    je le maîtrise pas encore complètement    :rose:


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> AMD : Apple pourrait utiliser nos processeurs


Ouais, dans le Mini svp, avec la CG ATI qui va bien. 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Neuf Cegetel se paie A.O.L. France


Fini leurs logiciels à la c** alors. Bien, bien.


----------



## La mouette (21 Septembre 2006)

http://www.microsoft.com/mac/products/office2004/highlights.aspx






Microsoft utilise Firefox sur ses Mac


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> http://www.microsoft.com/mac/products/office2004/highlights.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ils n'ont pas le choix. Ils n'ont plus de navigateur maison pour aller sur le "oueb".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2006)

Un PC à 99 euros et sans Windows


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Un PC à 99 euros et sans Windows



 Je préfère encore macheter un Vii pour le web que ce truc là :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2006)

99 ? voil&#224; l'euro manquant


----------



## Craquounette (22 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> 99 ? voilà l'euro manquant



Toasted


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> 99 ? voilà l'euro manquant





Craquounette a dit:


> Toasted



Vous le voulez notre Sarko ? On vous le donne !


----------



## Craquounette (22 Septembre 2006)

Allez un peu coup de chauvinisme 

SM t'as de la concurrence


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3979935 a dit:
			
		

> Vous le voulez notre Sarko ? On vous le donne !



Comme disait Coluche : "En France on a des hommes politiques que le monde entier nous envie ... Y pourraient venir les chercher, d'ailleurs, mais y viennent pas ?".  :sick:





Craquounette a dit:


> Allez un peu coup de chauvinisme
> 
> SM t'as de la concurrence



Attends donc qu'il ait fini de pisser dans le bocal, pour triompher !


----------



## al02 (22 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Vous le voulez notre Sarko ? On vous le donne !



On l'aura !


----------



## La mouette (22 Septembre 2006)

Sur Amazon UK .


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Allez un peu coup de chauvinisme
> 
> SM t'as de la concurrence



En même temps, y'a que les suisses pour courir après une montre.     



La mouette a dit:


> Sur Amazon UK .
> 
> (photo)



Ils aimeraient bien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2006)

La torture légalisée aux USA
Elle a bon dos la lutte anti-terroriste. :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## al02 (23 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> La torture légalisée aux USA



Nous savons les moyens te vous vaire barler !


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> La torture légalisée aux USA
> (...)



Les États-Unis...le pays de TOUTES les libertés...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> La torture légalisée aux USA
> Elle a bon dos la lutte anti-terroriste. :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:



L'accord de Genève, c'est pas un accord international ??? :mouais:


----------



## joanes (23 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> L'accord de Genève, c'est pas un accord international ??? :mouais:



Pourquoi? Les US respecteraient les accords internationaux maintenant? Ce serait contraire à leur idéal de liberté:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> Pourquoi? Les US respecteraient les accords internationaux maintenant? Ce serait contraire à leur idéal de liberté:mouais:



faut soigneusement lire les liens cités:



			
				Libération a dit:
			
		

> Toujours selon le compromis, la loi américaine sur les crimes de guerre, qui réprimait jusqu'alors les violations des conventions (les Etats-Unis sont un des rares pays à le faire), serait amendée pour ne réprimer que les «graves infractions» à la charte genevoise



... et ne pas se contenter de suivre la foule  

inutile de préciser que le titre du thread est clairement "orienté", rien n'étant acquis !

reste simplement à espérer que les démocrates se réveilleront !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> faut soigneusement lire les liens cités:



Moi je l'avais lut et relut et je comprenais pas si il votait un changement de la constitution américaine ou la convention de genève carrément ! bon c'est une histoire d'application ...

Heu au fait Oussama Ben Laden est mort (enfin on est pas sûr) :mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Heu au fait Oussama Ben Laden est mort (enfin on est pas sûr) :mouais:



 Une économie de cinq millions de dollars pour l'état américain si c'est vrai. 

  [SIZE=-1][/SIZE]


----------



## La mouette (24 Septembre 2006)

La relève artistique de la France est sur Apple.


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> La relève artistique de la France est sur Apple.



GSM= Chaînes modernes.


----------



## La mouette (24 Septembre 2006)

Opus....


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2006)

_&#224; priori de jolies fesses mais c'est quoi l'actu amusante : que tu regardes la star ac' ? 

 
_


----------



## La mouette (24 Septembre 2006)

Oui  

Et puis je connaiss ce mobile qui se branche dans le dos


----------



## Luc G (25 Septembre 2006)

Du biais des statistiques dans la criminalité lozérienne 

C'est ce que démontre bien France-info insolite citant l'AFP.


----------



## Amok (25 Septembre 2006)

_Le tableau de l'Internet du futur, imaginé par des experts interrogés par l'institut Pew, se révèle flou et peu rassurant. La planète, version 2020, sera entièrement connectée, encombrée par des techno-terroristes, composée partiellement de drogués du virtuel et la sphère privée se réduira comme peau de chagrin. Rien de bien réjouissant._

La suite.


----------



## Amok (25 Septembre 2006)

_LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - Les grands studios hollywoodiens regroup&#233;s dans la Motion Picture Association of America (MPAA) ont d&#233;voil&#233; leur derni&#232;re arme pour lutter contre le piratage: Lucky et Flo, deux labradors retrievers.
      Les deux chiens renifleurs devront d&#233;tecter les disques optiques dans les bagages et les emp&#234;cher d'arriver dans des usines o&#249; ils pourraient &#234;tre reproduits.
      La MPAA affirme que les copies ill&#233;gales de films et de programmes t&#233;l&#233;vis&#233;s sur DVD ou d'autres supports ont repr&#233;sent&#233; une perte de 6,1 milliards de dollars en 2005, dont 2,4 milliards pour les seules copies de films sur cassettes, DVD ou CD vid&#233;o.
      Avant de prendre leurs fonctions, Lucky et Flo vont partir en tourn&#233;e mondiale, telles des stars de Hollywood faisant la promotion de leur dernier film. Ils voyageront &#224; travers les Etats-Unis, iront en Grande-Bretagne, au Mexique et passeront m&#234;me par Hong-Kong, Singapour et Douba&#239; pour exhiber leurs talents aux agents des douanes et autres responsables.
      Lucky et Flo feront bien s&#251;r &#233;tape &#224; Hollywood._


Cela n'a rien d'extraordinaire : macgeneration utilise le m&#234;me principe depuis des ann&#233;es : Mackie renifle du matos &#224; 5 m&#232;tres (son record fut de 11 m&#232;tres pour le disque d'une beta d'OS X, pourtant emball&#233; dans du papier aluminium).


----------



## Amok (25 Septembre 2006)

Certains mettent en doute la chose. Ceux l&#224; n'ont jamais vu le Mackie &#224; l'arr&#234;t : oeil dilat&#233;, narine fr&#233;missante, queue dress&#233;e, tremblements.
Puis, il part comme une balle. C'est magnifique.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Septembre 2006)

Et c'est pas toujours pratique mais ça peut servir. Une fois je m'en suis servi comme porte-clés détecteur de points wi-fi. Ça fait son petit effet dans la rue. 

Mais ça marche du feu de Dieu...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2006)

Les refuzniks sont déjà parmi nous


----------



## wip (25 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Certains mettent en doute la chose. Ceux là n'ont jamais vu le Mackie à l'arrêt : oeil dilaté, narine frémissante, queue dressée, tremblements.
> Puis, il part comme une balle. C'est magnifique.


Des rumeurs disent même qu'à Apple expo, il en avait tellement plein les narines qu'à la fin, à l'aide de sa complice, il prenait les bouteilles de Malibu pour des iBook


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2006)

Butain le bon blan !


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Butain le bon blan !



 Et des amis... (Note qu'il vaut mieux investir dans le savon liquide.)


----------



## La mouette (26 Septembre 2006)

Récompenses

C'est marrant, sans MS, jamais ces vers n'auraient existé.C'est comme si on récompensait le cuisinier qui sauve la vie de celui qu'il a intoxiqué avec son repas empoisonné..

Sacré 'ricains....


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Septembre 2006)

Fr.SIRT a dit:
			
		

> Zotob est un ver qui se propage en exploitant la vulnérabilité MS05-039 affectant le service Windows Plug and Play. Ce ver vise uniquement *Microsoft Windows 2000*, ce qui réduit considérablement son impact sur la sécurité globale de l'internet.


Ben s'ils sont à la pointe en matière de traque des Hackers, sont quand même un peu en retard en matière d'informatique...

*Windows 2000*... pftttt...:mouais:


----------



## duracel (26 Septembre 2006)

Un petit pr&#233;coce


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Septembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Un petit précoce



 Un futur client pour la commission de surendettement... :mouais:


----------



## duracel (27 Septembre 2006)

Greenpeace se moque d'apple


----------



## Amok (27 Septembre 2006)

« _OK, maintenant que le mystère est levé, ça ne fonctionne plus »,_ constate Euronymus. _« Je ne comprends pas pourquoi les gens sont devenus tellement furieux quand ils ont découvert que cétait faux »_ sinterroge Alisa. Même si le phénomène YouTube Lonelygirl15 est retombé comme un soufflé après lemballement médiatique (CBS, MTV, _New York Times, Los Angeles Times..._), les commentaires se poursuivent entre deux camps irréconciliables, ceux qui crient à larnaque et ceux qui pensent quil sagit dun genre inédit de série pour le Net, plutôt astucieux et créatif, voire pour les plus enthousiastes dune « nouvelle forme artistique » _(New York Magazine)._


----------



## Picouto (27 Septembre 2006)

*Clic*​​


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2006)

Ils se retrouvent 65 ans après grâce à internet


----------



## duracel (27 Septembre 2006)

Des puces au laser...


----------



## Amok (27 Septembre 2006)

Le pionnier des &#233;crans &#224; cristaux liquides (LCD), le japonais Sharp, a annonc&#233; mercredi avoir d&#233;velopp&#233; un type d'&#233;cran capable d'afficher simultan&#233;ment sur toute sa surface trois images diff&#233;rentes en fonction de l'angle de vue (gauche, centre, droit).Cette technologie peut trouver de nombreuses applications, sur les t&#233;l&#233;viseurs, les ordinateurs, les syst&#232;mes de radionavigation automobiles ou encore les t&#233;l&#233;phones portables, selon Sharp.
Par exemple, trois personnes dans une m&#234;me pi&#232;ce pourront suivre trois &#233;missions de t&#233;l&#233;vision diff&#233;rentes sur un m&#234;me t&#233;l&#233;viseur, ou bien s'adonner &#224; des jeux vid&#233;os &#224; plusieurs en ayant chacun devant les yeux l'image correspondant &#224; sa place dans le sc&#233;nario. Sharp avait d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;sent&#233; l'an pass&#233; un &#233;cran &#224; deux angles, qui a depuis &#233;t&#233; adopt&#233; par certains constructeurs automobiles comme Toyota pour permettre au passager avant de regarder la t&#233;l&#233;vision pendant que le conducteur lit le plan sur l'&#233;cran GPS.
"Ce syst&#232;me peut aussi servir dans les lieux publics &#224; afficher trois types d'informations simultan&#233;ment sur un m&#234;me &#233;cran, chacune ciblant les personnes en fonction de leur direction", a expliqu&#233; le constructeur.
Cette prouesse technologique repose sur l'emploi de "barri&#232;res" qui permettent de diriger un signal lumineux correspondant &#224; une image dans une seule direction.
Sharp, qui a initialement cr&#233;&#233; les &#233;crans LCD pour de simples calculatrices, a tout mis&#233; depuis sur cette technologie.
Il a ouvert en ao&#251;t l'usine la plus en pointe dans ce domaine, la seule au monde capable de produire des dalles LCD m&#232;res dites de huiti&#232;me g&#233;n&#233;ration compte-tenu de leur taille in&#233;gal&#233;e.
Le groupe d'Osaka pr&#233;voit encore d'&#233;normes investissements et d&#233;veloppements dans ce secteur en plein boom gr&#226;ce &#224; l'engouement mondial pour les t&#233;l&#233;visions LCD.

(le Monde)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> « _OK, maintenant que le mystère est levé, ça ne fonctionne plus »,_ constate Euronymus. _« Je ne comprends pas pourquoi les gens sont devenus tellement furieux quand ils ont découvert que cétait faux »_ sinterroge Alisa. Même si le phénomène YouTube Lonelygirl15 est retombé comme un soufflé après lemballement médiatique (CBS, MTV, _New York Times, Los Angeles Times..._), les commentaires se poursuivent entre deux camps irréconciliables, ceux qui crient à larnaque et ceux qui pensent quil sagit dun genre inédit de série pour le Net, plutôt astucieux et créatif, voire pour les plus enthousiastes dune « nouvelle forme artistique » _(New York Magazine)._



« Nous tirons parti du fait que les gens ont des webcams ou leur propre caméra numérique. Les gamins semparent des médias et se les réapproprient. Ce show leur permet vraiment de faire ça. Les fans de Lonelygirl téléchargent les vidéos, les remixent, créent leur propre personnage puis mettent leur vidéo en ligne », explique Beckett.

Beckett .... voyons mais c'est absurde.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2006)

La Joconde en cloque  



> Grâce à un exament très poussé du tableau, des scientifiques canadiens et français révèlent que Mona Lisa venait daccoucher lorsque Léonard de Vinci a peint son portrait.


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Septembre 2006)

27.09.2006, Lausanne:

Une petite Aurélie est morte de froid...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2006)

Et tu n'appelles pas super ? :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> La Joconde en cloque



Arf, ils sont très forts ceux-là!


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et tu n'appelles pas super ? :love:



j'ai eu peur de te déranger...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Arf, ils sont très forts ceux-là!



Ouais enfin, ils leur reste encore à découvrir le sexe, le prénom, la taille et le poids
du gosse à la naissance. Ils ne sont pas rendus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ouais enfin, ils leur reste encore à découvrir le sexe, le prénom, la taille et le poids
> du gosse *à la naissance*. Ils ne sont pas rendus.



Nan, pour la Joconde, c'est à la *re*naissance !


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ouais enfin, ils leur reste encore à découvrir le sexe, le prénom, la taille et le poids
> du gosse à la naissance. Ils ne sont pas rendus.



Mais la vrai question: Qui est le père?


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Mais la vrai question: Qui est le père?



SM?

:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Mais la vrai question: Qui est le p&#232;re?


Ah oui tiens, c'est vrai.  



			
				Aur&#233;lie85;3988490 a dit:
			
		

> SM?
> 
> :mouais:


'tain ! Il serait vachement vieux alors !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> SM?
> 
> :mouais:




Nan, il a un alibi : il n'était pas né. Amok, par contre ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

YouTube dans une impasse ?


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Octobre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> YouTube dans une impasse ?



Dire que tout le monde fait le même type de service maintenant... :mouais:

P.S: Génial ta signature! (Je peux plus cdb, mais ça viendra  )


----------



## Craquounette (1 Octobre 2006)

Séropositifs interdits d'entrée dans 11 pays


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Séropositifs interdits d'entrée dans 11 pays



Qu'ils distribuent des préservatifs aux douanes ça nous changera :mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Qu'ils distribuent des préservatifs aux douanes ça nous changera :mouais:




Deja que l'on a plus le monopole pharmaceutique du préservatif on ne va quand même pas les distribuer


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Séropositifs interdits d'entrée dans 11 pays



Un nouvel apartheid en quelque sorte...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

Genevi&#232;ve de Fontenay : &#171; Assez des filles qui se mettent &#224; poil &#187;

Genevi&#232;ve de Fontenay, qui pr&#233;side &#224; l&#8217;&#233;lection de Miss France depuis cinquante ans, veille de tr&#232;s pr&#232;s au respect du r&#233;glement fix&#233; par le comit&#233;.

Genevi&#232;ve de Fontenay n&#8217;aime pas du tout les filles nues. Pas question pour elle de faire participer Miss Cal&#233;donie, Nathana&#235;lle Techer, &#224; Miss France, le 9 d&#233;cembre &#224; Poitiers. La d&#233;cision doit &#234;tre ent&#233;rin&#233;e ce mardi. La porte est en revanche ouverte pour la premi&#232;re dauphine, Alexandra Lambert. L&#8217;id&#233;e d&#8217;une r&#233;organisation de l&#8217;&#233;lection de Miss Cal&#233;donie fait son chemin. Un nouveau syst&#232;me qui apporterait une plus large audience &#224; l&#8217;&#233;v&#233;nement mais demanderait plus de rigueur et&#8230; davantage de moyens.

Les Nouvelles cal&#233;doniennes : Comment avez-vous su que Nathana&#235;lle Techer avait pos&#233; nue avant son &#233;lection ? 
Genevi&#232;ve de Fontenay : Quelqu&#8217;un m&#8217;a fait parvenir des photos d&#8217;elle nue par La Poste.
LNC : Maintenez-vous votre position sur son exclusion ? 
G.F : J&#8217;en ai assez de tout &#231;a, de ces filles qui se mettent &#224; poil ! A chaque fois, ce n&#8217;est pas de leur faute. Elles disent avoir &#233;t&#233; abus&#233;es. C&#8217;est toujours la m&#234;me chose ! Je vais voir ce qu&#8217;ils vont dire chez Endemol (ndlr : producteur de l&#8217;&#233;mission). J&#8217;ai une r&#233;union demain (mardi, heure de Paris) avec Sylvie Tellier, Miss France 2002, et Xavier Couture, pdg de Miss France. Si tout le monde se met tout nu, on n&#8217;a pas fini. Nathana&#235;lle Techer peut consid&#233;rer que c&#8217;est artistique mais elle est nue quand m&#234;me. Cela ne r&#233;pond pas &#224; l&#8217;image de Miss France. Accepter sa participation cr&#233;erait un pr&#233;c&#233;dent. Pour moi, elle ne doit pas venir. De toute fa&#231;on si elle venait, elle n&#8217;irait pas loin. On ne peut pas faire &#233;lire une jeune fille qui a pos&#233; nue. Les photos ressortiraient tout de suite dans le public. Surtout avec Internet. Je tiens &#224; rappeler que Miss France 2004, Laetitia Bl&#233;ger, et l&#8217;ann&#233;e derni&#232;re, Miss Camargue ont &#233;t&#233; destitu&#233;es pour avoir elles aussi pos&#233; nues. 
LNC : Si le Comit&#233; Miss Cal&#233;donie ne destitue pas Nathana&#235;lle Techer, cela emp&#234;chera-t-il de faire concourir sa premi&#232;re dauphine, Alexandra Lambert, &#224; Miss France ? 
G.F. : S&#8217;il n&#8217;y a pas de Cal&#233;donienne, cela n&#8217;emp&#234;chera pas la France de tourner. Si le pr&#233;sident du comit&#233; Miss Cal&#233;donie veut garder sa Miss, qu&#8217;il la garde. Mais il peut toujours envoyer la premi&#232;re dauphine. On la prendra. Je lui ai &#233;crit. 
*LNC : Tout le monde a pu voir les fesses de miss France 2006 Alexandra Rosenfeld lors d&#8217;un french cancan &#224; Miss Univers. Cela ne revient-il finalement pas au m&#234;me ? 
G.F. : Non, non, attendez ! On ne peut pas comparer &#231;a ! Ca n&#8217;a rien &#224; voir ! Le french cancan, &#231;a n&#8217;a rien &#224; voir. Elle ne portait pas un string ! Elle n&#8217;&#233;tait pas compl&#232;tement nue !*
LNC : Dans un mail adress&#233; au Comit&#233; miss Cal&#233;donie, vous regrettez le manque de rigueur sur la s&#233;lection des candidates. Les comit&#233;s d&#8217;outre-mer sont-ils plus laxistes ? G.F. : J&#8217;ai adress&#233; dans mon mail au Comit&#233; un bl&#226;me pour manque de rigueur dans la s&#233;lection des candidates. Je n&#8217;ai pas sa fiche, je n&#8217;ai pas le proc&#232;s-verbal, je n&#8217;ai rien ! Si le r&#232;glement de Miss Cal&#233;donie ne correspond pas au n&#244;tre et bien on ne verra plus de Miss Cal&#233;donie &#224; Miss France. Soit il s&#8217;aligne sur notre r&#232;glement soit la Miss restera dans le futur en Nouvelle-Cal&#233;donie.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;3992668 a dit:
			
		

> *LNC : Tout le monde a pu voir les fesses de miss France 2006 Alexandra Rosenfeld lors d&#8217;un french cancan &#224; Miss Univers. Cela ne revient-il finalement pas au m&#234;me ?
> G.F. : Non, non, attendez ! On ne peut pas comparer &#231;a ! Ca n&#8217;a rien &#224; voir ! Le french cancan, &#231;a n&#8217;a rien &#224; voir. Elle ne portait pas un string ! Elle n&#8217;&#233;tait pas compl&#232;tement nue !*


En clair, interdit de montrer son c** sans autorisation de GDF (tiens, on ne l'a pas privatis&#233; ?     ). Mouarf !   




Gr&#233;gory, l'affaire imaginaire ?
Si c'est vrai, c'est tr&#232;s grave.


----------



## Amok (2 Octobre 2006)

L'ADSL, m&#234;me &#224; la sauce 2 +, vient de prendre un subit coup de vieux. Si l'on veut &#234;tre bien branch&#233;, il faudra d&#233;sormais l'&#234;tre &#224; la sauce FFTH (&#171; Fiber to the home&#187, le nec plus ultra en mati&#232;re de d&#233;bit. Au lieu de la petite vingtaine de m&#233;gabits th&#233;oriques par seconde (mbps), l'internaute pourra compter sur 50 mbps garantis et surtout sym&#233;triques, soit aussi v&#233;loce pour t&#233;l&#233;charger une vid&#233;o que pour exp&#233;dier sur l'Internet sa propre production. Free promet cette fibre-l&#224; en direct sur les premiers paliers d&#232;s le premier semestre 2007. Un d&#233;bit port&#233; &#224; 100  mbps ensuite. Th&#233;oriquement, cette fibre est m&#234;me capable, soutient Free, de supporter des d&#233;bits jusqu'&#224; 1,4 t&#233;rabit/s (1 t&#233;rabit = 1000 gigabits).

L'op&#233;rateur  va d&#233;buter, en toute logique, par les zones denses. Paris, quelques communes limitrophes, et autant de grandes villes dans la foul&#233;e... Il d&#233;ploiera &#224; son rythme, mais prend l'engagement que le service sera accessible  &#224; 10 millions de Fran&#231;ais (soit environ 4 millions de foyers) &#224; l'horizon 2012. Xavier Niel, le propri&#233;taire de Free, a les poches plut&#244;t profondes. Il annonce sans sourciller un investissement global sur six ans de 1 milliard d'euros. Dont un petit tiers (300 millions) serait d&#233;pens&#233; sur 2006/2007. La glissade du cours (-17%) au moment de l'annonce laisse de marbre le fondateur, qui dit &#171;disposer d'une flexibilit&#233; unique pour ce type de d&#233;ploiement&#187; et qui fera les choses &#224; son rythme et comme il les sent.

La facture est effectivement cons&#233;quente: autour de 1.500 euros par internaute fibr&#233;. C'est le co&#251;t des travaux de g&#233;nie civil (la fibre va emprunter les &#233;gouts &#224; Paris) et de son acheminement depuis le pied des immeubles jusqu'&#224; chaque &#233;tage, via les gaines techniques, pour atterrir &#224; l'entr&#233;e de chaque foyer (1). Dans cette facture, 350 euros repr&#233;sentent les derniers m&#232;tres et la fourniture de la Freebox.

L'OPA de Free sur la fibre a &#233;t&#233; soigneusement pr&#233;par&#233;e. Cr&#233;ation en f&#233;vrier d'une petite soci&#233;t&#233;, PN, d&#233;di&#233;e &#224; l'acc&#232;s Internet, si&#232;ge assidu de la mairie de Paris lanc&#233;e dans un pari ambitieux de Ville Num&#233;rique, n&#233;gociations pour emprunter les sous-sols &#224; bon prix.... Les annonces constip&#233;es d'Orange sur la fibre, en d&#233;but d'ann&#233;e, semblent aujourd'hui singuli&#232;rement dat&#233;es. Didier Lombard, le patron de l'op&#233;rateur historique avait annonc&#233; alors un tr&#232;s beau r&#233;seau de fibre tir&#233;e jusqu'&#224; la maison &#8211; 100 mbps de d&#233;bit &#8211;  mais un d&#233;ploiement &#171;pas avant 2008&#187;, pour un investissement &#171;pas massif, mais progressif&#187;. Pour l'heure les tests se poursuivent sur 1.000 logements et la note mensuelle pour l'abonn&#233; &#224; ce r&#233;seau v&#233;loce se chiffre &#224; 70 euros par mois.

Et voil&#224; que Free annonce qu'il fibre, tout de suite, et presque gratis. Le 50 mbps sera au prix de l'ADSL, &#224; 29,99 euros par mois, et les abonn&#233;s &#224; Free invit&#233;s &#224; basculer d'office sur la nouvelle autoroute, sit&#244;t le logis c&#226;bl&#233; et sans bourse d&#233;lier. Chez Orange, Louis-Pierre Wenes, directeur des activit&#233;s op&#233;rationnelles sur la France, confie qu'il n'est pas s&#251;r de bien comprendre l'annonce de son concurrent. L'op&#233;rateur va entreprendre de nouveaux tests courant 2007 afin d'&#234;tre pr&#234;t pour un d&#233;veloppement de masse pour 2008. Mais il se garde  de chiffrer l'investissement.

 (1) L'op&#233;rateur s'est fix&#233; une r&#232;gle pour d&#233;cider quels immeubles seront pr&#233;cis&#233;ment reli&#233;s: un seuil de 15 % d'abonn&#233;s chez Free rapport&#233; &#224; la base des seules lignes t&#233;l&#233;phoniques actives desservant l'immeuble. C'est tr&#232;s exactement le taux moyen de p&#233;n&#233;tration de Free, constat&#233; en ce moment &#224; Paris. Mais cela ne signifie pas pour autant que tous les immeubles seront fibr&#233;s. Sur le net, circulent d&#233;j&#224; des listes de centraux t&#233;l&#233;phoniques, futurs points de d&#233;part du nouveau r&#233;seau.

*Autre info :*
La ville de Paris va se doter de 400 points de connexion Internet sans fil (wi-fi) gratuits : 300 dans des squares et jardins publics, et 100 dans des b&#226;timents publics. Un appel d'offres sera lanc&#233; pour cette fourniture d'acc&#232;s, dont la mise en service est pr&#233;vue au plus tard en juin 2007.

(Lib&#233


----------



## Amok (2 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Séropositifs interdits d'entrée dans 11 pays



Les preuves manquent de moins en moins pour prouver que, loin d'évoluer, nous sommes sur une planète peuplée d'abrutis notoires qui votent pour des représentants a leur image.


----------



## reineman (2 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Les preuves manquent de moins en moins pour prouver que, loin d'évoluer, nous sommes sur une planète peuplée d'abrutis notoires qui votent pour des représentants a leur image.



ce que j'aime chez toi, c'est cet esprit de nuance...toujours tres pascalien!...épris de clarté!


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> ce que j'aime chez toi, c'est cet esprit de nuance...toujours tres pascalien!...&#233;pris de clart&#233;!


c'est vrai que tu es "_cal&#233;_" pour les "nuances"........


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> ce que j'aime chez toi, c'est cet esprit de nuance...toujours tres pascalien!...épris de clarté!



Amok "pascalien" ... Enorme !    Sûr, il l'est au moins autant que moi !


----------



## Amok (2 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> ce que j'aime chez toi, c'est cet esprit de nuance...toujours tres pascalien!...&#233;pris de clart&#233;!



Absolument, et ce que j'aime chez toi, c'est ce sens de l'observation ! 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Amok "pascalien" ... Enorme !    S&#251;r, il l'est au moins autant que moi !



Mais oui, mais oui ! Je ne vois pas pourquoi !


----------



## duracel (2 Octobre 2006)

Un super bactérie


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2006)

L'immortalit&#233; de cette bact&#233;rie est connue depuis pas mal de temps. La nouveaut&#233;, c'est qu'il semble qu'on commence &#224; comprendre comment elle fait !


----------



## Amok (2 Octobre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Un super bactérie



Nommée aussi "_la bactérie des trols_" : tu la bannis, elle se régénère !


----------



## al02 (2 Octobre 2006)

airbags !!! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> airbags !!! :love:



Elle avait du aussi faire une prière à sein Kristof ...


----------



## al02 (2 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Elle avait du aussi faire une prière à sein Kristof ...



Je ne vous dis pas l'état de l'airbag en question ! Pschitt !


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Octobre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> airbags !!! :love:



Tout &#231;a pour mourrir d'une infection dans quelques mois


----------



## La mouette (2 Octobre 2006)

Et son ami(e) vous y avez pensez !!?

Plus de bagnole , plus de n*chons, ... rien ...

Elle va &#234;tre dorlot&#233; &#224; l'hosto, se choisir une nouvelle poitrine, avoir des petits plats cuisin&#233;..

Mais lui ( ou elle) va devoir prendre le bus, s'occuper seul le soir, faire les garages de la r&#233;gions, discuter avec des garagistes ...

Trop injuste la vie  ....


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2006)

SAN FRANCISCO (Reuters) - Google propose depuis mardi une large gamme de mini-programmes offerts gratuitement aux concepteurs de sites internet, allant ainsi au devant des internautes au lieu de simplement chercher à les attirer vers Google.com.
      Le numéro un mondial de la recherche sur internet prend ainsi une longueur d'avance sur ses concurrents Apple, Yahoo et Microsoft, dont les mini-programmes ne peuvent être utilisés qu'une fois installé sur son ordinateur un logiciel spécial ou un bureau virtuel.
      Ces Google Gadgets, qui étaient déjà disponibles sur la page d'accueil personnalisée de Google ou via l'installation du logiciel Google Desktop, peuvent désormais être utilisés sur des sites internet externes.
      Au nombre de 1.220, ce sont des morceaux de code qui fonctionnent comme des applications dynamiques lorsqu'ils sont insérés sur une page web. Seule une petite poignée a été développée directement par Google, les autres venant de programmeurs indépendants cherchant à distribuer leurs créations.



La suite.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Octobre 2006)

En voilà une idée intéressante (bon ça alourdira un peu plus les pages web...mais en même temps on a rien sans rien.  :rateau:    ).


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

Un appareil photo à pixel unique !

Mais j'ai pas tout compris :rateau:


----------



## duracel (4 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Un appareil photo à pixel unique !
> 
> Mais j'ai pas tout compris :rateau:


 
Je crois qu'il n'a rien à voir la dedans.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Je crois qu'il n'a rien à voir la dedans.



Dedans l'article ou dedans les actualités ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Un appareil photo à pixel unique !
> 
> Mais j'ai pas tout compris :rateau:



Modèle "spécial blondes mononeuronales" ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Modèle "spécial blondes mononeuronales" ?



Ah tu fais le malin, mais tu n'expliques pas !


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2006)

C'est pourtant très clair ! "_Grâce à des mathématiques développées il y a juste deux ans, on peut obtenir une image utile et logique à partir de mesures aléatoirement dispersées_".


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> C'est pourtant très clair ! "_Grâce à des mathématiques développées il y a juste deux ans, on peut obtenir une image utile et logique à partir de mesures aléatoirement dispersées_".



Oui, m'enfin, d'après les illustrations de l'article, on est quand même, point de vue qualité, et en équivalence APN classique, plus proche du "décapixel" que du "mégapixel"


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;3996361 a dit:
			
		

> Un appareil photo &#224; pixel unique !
> 
> Mais j'ai pas tout compris :rateau:



En gros et si j'ai compris , c'est une sorte de syst&#232;me chronophotographique  &#192; la place des appareils photos tu as des miroirs. L'info lumineuse de l'image fixe est capt&#233;e par tous les miroirs en m&#234;me temps, ce qui doit donner une mesure. Cette mesure est envoy&#233;e sur un seul pixel qui enregistre le point &#224; tel moment avec telles inclinaison de miroirs. Puis les miroirs changent de direction et on recommence. C'est pour &#231;a qu'il faut 5 minutes et une image fixe pour le moment  Les probl&#232;mes vont appara&#238;tre avec la vitesse


----------



## reineman (4 Octobre 2006)

N'achetez pas le dernier skud de renaud s&#233;chiant, c'est vraiment une grosse daube.
j'me suis laiss&#233; tent&#233; pasque j'avais envie d'&#233;couter un truc en francais qui soit pas &#233;crit avec les pieds,-&#224; priori, mais alors bien mal m'en a pris. Des guitares slides roulant des anatoles en veux tu en voila,  des rimes pourries , des sujets &#233;cul&#233;s, des r&#233;voltes faciles, un rabachage adolescentin sur l'amour passion et blablabla...des lieux communs comme meme gerard lenormand n'en oserait , le tout entonn&#233; avec une voix de cafetiere... ou de marge simpson , au choix...
 j'vais essayer de me d&#233;barasser de son disque au plus vite sur ebay.
j'veux pas de &#231;a dans ma c&#233;d&#233;theque...il me salit la musique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2006)

T'aurais du mettre &#231;a dans "R&#233;agissez", plut&#244;t, non ?


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> N'achetez pas le dernier skud de renaud séchiant, c'est vraiment une grosse daube.
> j'me suis laissé tenté pasque j'avais envie d'écouter un truc en francais qui soit pas écrit avec les pieds,-à priori, mais alors bien mal m'en a pris.


_
ce mec a autant de goût qu'un cassoulet saupiquet... pis que sonnyboy. Sauf que sonnyboy quand il parle de musique, c'est intéressant. _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3996741 a dit:
			
		

> _
> sonnyboy quand il parle de musique, c'est intéressant. _




*Ben sans vouloir être polémique*
Sonnyboy, quand il passe dans "Kelle Musik" il sait dire que "C'est de la merde"...


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Ben sans vouloir être polémique*
> Sonnyboy, quand il passe dans "Kelle Musik" il sait dire que "C'est de la merde"...



_en même temps, vu les trucs que tu écoutes, je suis pas loin de partager son avis...   :rose:

j'aime bien quand il parle de blues. bon, il faut garder à l'esprit que publiquement je le conchie et c'est réciproque mais il a un avis très fin sur le jazz... 
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3996741 a dit:
			
		

> _
> ce mec a autant de goût qu'un cassoulet saupiquet... _


_

Curieux phénomène d'osmose... Faudra que j'en parle à mon cousin de l'INSERM... _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3996757 a dit:
			
		

> _en même temps, vu les trucs que tu écoutes, je suis pas loin de partager son avis...   :rose:
> _





*Rend moi tout de suite*
le Birdy Nam Nam que je t'avais passé !


----------



## reineman (4 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'aurais du mettre ça dans "Réagissez", plutôt, non ?



j'vais jamais dans réagissez...j'connais pas trop l'ambiance la bas...ca m'a l'air peuplé de geek, j'prefere rester là, si ça te dérange pas trop l'ami.


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Curieux phénomène d'osmose... Faudra que j'en parle à mon cousin de l'INSERM...




_oh tu sais, moi et l'insermination artificielle... si c'est pour qu'on se retrouver avec des gamins comme mackie ou reineman qui ont les *******s plus poilus qu'un vendredi i-échoué sur une ile Corse.

nan, moi, je t'ai dit, chassez le naturel et elise revient au galop. Purée de Poney assortie de flageolets._


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> j'vais jamais dans réagissez...j'connais pas trop l'ambiance la bas...ca m'a l'air peuplé de geek, j'prefere rester là, si ça te dérange pas trop l'ami.



Là, c'est pas avec moi qu'il faut voir, débrouille toi avec le loup, le chat et le bassiste, ici, c'est eux qui décident


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Rend moi tout de suite*
> le Birdy Nam Nam que je t'avais passé !



_ouais, je sais, je les ai loupé... :rose: deux fois :rose: :rose:_


----------



## reineman (4 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3996757 a dit:
			
		

> _en même temps, vu les trucs que tu écoutes, je suis pas loin de partager son avis...   :rose:
> 
> j'aime bien quand il parle de blues. bon, il faut garder à l'esprit que publiquement je le conchie et c'est réciproque mais il a un avis très fin sur le jazz...
> _



attend..cite moi une bonne chanson de son dernier album...serieux...l'amérique c'est des méchants, l'amour c'est beau, trop de sang coule dans ce monde!.., et cette vieille culpabilité de parpaillot protestant, (lui qui dit par ailleurs ne professer aucune religion)  qui innerve  des chansons comme pondichery...bref il a tout pour me plaire ce type!
je le trouve un peu ridicule avec ses idées d'ados.
quand à la musique....sol majeur, la mineur 7 et si bémol mineur....c'est le seuls accords qu'il sache faire avec ses gros doigts goutus et boulus jaunis par cinquante ans de gitanes mais ,sur sa gratte ou quoi?..harmonie zéro...mélodie? peau d'bale et balai de crin!


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2006)

reineman a dit:


> attend..cite moi une bonne chanson de son dernier album...serieux...l'amérique c'est des méchants, l'amour c'est beau, trop de sang coule dans ce monde!.., et cette vieille culpabilité de parpaillot protestant, (lui qui dit par ailleurs ne professer aucune religion) qui innerve des chansons comme pondichery...bref il a tout pour me plaire ce type!
> je le trouve un peu ridicule avec ses idées d'ados.
> quand à la musique....sol majeur, la mineur 7 et si bémol mineur....c'est le seuls accords qu'il sache faire avec ses gros doigts goutus et boulus jaunis par cinquante ans de gitanes mais ,sur sa gratte ou quoi?..harmonie zéro...mélodie? peau d'bale et balai de crin!



_c'est de tes goûts dont je causais. pas de Renaud. moi, ça ne me viendrait même pas à l'idée d'acheter du Renaud. jamais. J'ai rien contre lui ni ses idées (ayé tu recommences à tout mélanger, ça relève de la frustration grave mon garçon) mais en fait je m'en fous. il n'existe pas ce type. comme toi. 

je m'égare. bref, faut t'acheter un cerveau pour lire ce que les autres tentent d'échanger avec toi. parce que là, t'es grave à côté de la plaque. sinon faut t'en aller ou poster sous tes autres identités. ailleurs quoi...

si tu veux on cause Domenico Scarlatti, là, j'ai un minimum de connaissances. Renaud, non... 
(si tu as un jour des *******s, va lui dire ce que tu penses*, il va de temps en temps au Rendez-Vous Place Denfert et souvent à la Closerie des Lilas, je bossais par là l'an dernier)
_ 
_*c'est généralement ce que je fais, sauf avec les morts... quoique parfois aussi... _


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Octobre 2006)

Comme je l'écrivais quand ma bordel à fion de pompe à chiotte de borne express di mierda a fait des siennes...

Pour parler de renaud ici, faut avoir une sacrée paire de burnes...

Pour acheter son disque, encore plus...

Pour oser dire qu'on l'acheté, là... faut être carrément inconscient !!! 

C'est ça que j'aime chez rennesman, il est fou...


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2006)

Retour au sujet, gentlemen.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

Ben... C'est pas d'actualité, le retour de Monkonjoilleut?...


----------



## reineman (4 Octobre 2006)

Edit amokien : tu as eu le temps de lire mon message ci-dessus. Alors si tu passes outre...
Banni du sujet pour 24 heures.


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2006)

*VIENNE* - Le corps d'un retrait&#233; de pr&#232;s de 90 ans a &#233;t&#233; retrouv&#233; quasiment momifi&#233; dans son lit, cinq ans apr&#232;s sa mort, rapporte le journal viennois Kurier.
      Le loyer de Franz Riedl &#233;tait pay&#233; par virement automatique de la banque o&#249; il a continu&#233; &#224; recevoir sa retraite apr&#232;s son d&#233;c&#232;s et ses voisins d'immeuble dont dit avoir cru qu'il avait d&#233;m&#233;nag&#233; depuis longtemps.
      La police a retrouv&#233; dans l'appartement, perquisitionn&#233; &#224; la suite d'une injonction judiciaire, des billets en shillings, la monnaie en usage en Autriche avant l'introduction de l'euro, le 1er janvier 2002.

*LONDRES* - Un "nouvel" album des Beatles, mix&#233; par leur l&#233;gendaire producteur George Martin, sortira en novembre.
      EMI et la maison de disques Apple ont d&#233;crit mardi ce nouvel album comme une nouvelle "fa&#231;on de refaire vivre l'ensemble de l'h&#233;ritage musical des Beatles".
      Les deux labels pr&#233;cisent avoir obtenu l'accord de Paul McCartney, Ringo Starr, Yoko Ono et Olivia Harrison pour sortir ce disque baptis&#233; "Love".
      La musique a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; utilis&#233;e par les Canadiens du Cirque du Soleil.
      George Martin a commenc&#233; &#224; travailler sur l'album avec son fils Giles &#224; partir de bandes masteris&#233;es sorties des studios Abbey Road dans un esprit d'hommage aux Beatles, remixant certains des morceaux les plus c&#233;l&#232;bres des "Fab Four". "Within You Without You" est ainsi revisit&#233; avec la rythmique de "Tomorrow Never Knows".
      "Les Beatles ont toujours cherch&#233; de nouveaux moyens de s'exprimer et c'est une nouvelle &#233;tape pour eux", a d&#233;clar&#233; George Martin dans un communiqu&#233;.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> *VIENNE* - Le corps d'un retraité de près de 90 ans a été retrouvé quasiment momifié dans son lit, cinq ans après sa mort



Décidément, ces autrichiens ... Et maintenant ... Ötzi 2, le retour de la momie :casse:

 Spirits of ancient Ægypt ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2006)

Vista plus pirat&#233; ?
Combien de temps devrons-nous attendre avant qu'un pirate trouve la parade ?  
En tout cas, on peut remercier la Pomme de nous &#233;pargner ce genre de choses.


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Vista plus piraté ?
> Combien de temps devrons-nous attendre avant qu'un pirate trouve la parade ?
> (...)



Je sais pas...mais pour la trouver ils ont intérêts d'avoir la Vista.  :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Octobre 2006)

*Un P2Piste suédois sauvé par la foudre.*


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2006)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/10/05/implant_dragnet/


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2006)

Avec la photo ?  ?


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2006)

Les passagers des compagnies a&#233;riennes europ&#233;ennes ne pourront plus emporter qu'une quantit&#233; limit&#233;e de liquide dans leurs bagages &#224; main &#224; partir du mois de novembre pour &#233;viter les attentats terroristes, annonce la Commission europ&#233;enne.
      L'ex&#233;cutif europ&#233;en a adopt&#233; une r&#233;glementation qui avait obtenu la semaine derni&#232;re le soutien unanime des experts en s&#233;curit&#233; a&#233;rienne et des Etats-Unis, ce qui signifie qu'elle sera &#233;galement valable pour les vols transatlantiques.
      "Nous avons vraiment voulu apporter une r&#233;ponse commune", a d&#233;clar&#233; lors d'une conf&#233;rence de presse Jacques Barrot, le commissaire europ&#233;en aux Transports. "Il a &#233;t&#233; prouv&#233; qu'il n'&#233;tait pas utile d'interdire tous les liquides".
      La Commission a ainsi entendu les compagnies a&#233;riennes, qui ont exhort&#233; les autorit&#233;s europ&#233;ennes &#224; rejeter l'id&#233;e d'une interdiction totale des liquides &#224; bord des avions.
      La Grande-Bretagne a, selon ses services de police, d&#233;jou&#233; le 10 ao&#251;t une s&#233;rie d'attentats contre des avions au moyen d'explosifs liquides et de d&#233;tonateurs, d'o&#249; cette mesure.
      Une l&#233;gislation uniforme &#233;tait n&#233;cessaire dans l'UE o&#249; pr&#233;vaut le principe du contr&#244;le unique m&#234;me en cas d'escale.
      Les experts ont estim&#233; qu'il &#233;tait impossible de faire exploser des avions avec de faibles quantit&#233;s de liquide.

La suite.






J'attends avec impatience le jour o&#249; on sera oblig&#233;s de voyager &#224; poil pour des raisons de s&#233;curit&#233; !


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Avec la photo ?  ?



C'est vrai, ca change tout ! Ca tombe bien, nous n'avions pas vus de seins depuis quelques mois !


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2006)

Il est le premier «veuf de guerre» de l'histoire militaire française. Le 20 mai, Alain Pujol a perdu son compagnon, le caporal-chef David Poulain, un membre des forces spéciales, tué au combat en Afghanistan. En couple depuis 1999, les deux hommes s'étaient pacsés en 2001. Or, le Pacs ne donne pas au conjoint survivant les mêmes droits qu'un mariage.

 Civil, habitant à Toulouse, Alain Pujol est veuf, mais l'Etat lui refuse la pension et le capital décès auxquels il estime avoir droit.  _«Ce n'est pas une question d'argent. Je trouve que l'honneur d'un homme mort pour la France est bafoué. D'autant que lors des obsèques de David, la ministre de la Défense m'avait promis un traitement équitable», _dit-il.

La suite.


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2006)

_Vous êtes un menteur. Vous êtes inapte_», lance Moby sur son blog, à l'intention de George W. Bush. Réputé pour raconter sa vie sur son site Internet (il est lun des pionniers du phénomène blog), lartiste electro-pop américain na pas pris de gants, jeudi 28 septembre, pour faire savoir ce quil pensait du président des Etats-Unis. « _Nous ne vous faisons pas confiance, et nous croyons () que vous êtes le plus mauvais président que les Etats-Unis ont connu _», écrit-t-il au nom des habitants de New York, où Bush devait se rendre ce jeudi.
A lapproche des prochaines élections de mi-mandat (renouvellement partiel du Congrès), Moby accuse son président de se servir de la mémoire du 11 Septembre pour justifier sa politique, et davoir fermé les yeux sur les avertissements qui auraient pu empêcher ce drame. Il reproche également à Bush dêtre soumis aux puissances industrielles du pétrole et de larmement et lui demande de rentrer chez lui: « _Go home_ ».

www.moby.com


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Octobre 2006)

Kamini, "rappeur rural" célèbre en quelques jours sur internet


----------



## al02 (6 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Kamini, "rappeur rural" célèbre en quelques jours sur internet



Déja bu !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Kamini, "rappeur rural" célèbre en quelques jours sur internet



Martin Coulon assure aussi que "Marly-Gomont" n'a rien à voir avec l'autre succès musical de l'été sur internet, "Zidane il a frappé"


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Octobre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> D&#233;ja bu !



Et l&#224; le jour d'avant.  



			
				odr&#233;;3999604 a dit:
			
		

> Martin Coulon assure aussi que "Marly-Gomont" n'a rien &#224; voir avec l'autre succ&#232;s musical de l'&#233;t&#233; sur internet, "Zidane il a frapp&#233;"



C'&#233;tait donc pas Boten Anna le tube de l'&#233;t&#233;...


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> (...)
> 
> C'était donc pas Boten Anna le tube de l'été...



Quel dommage.   

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> C'était donc pas Boten Anna le tube de l'été...



J'l'avais oublié celui la  
Il est indétrônable !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

Un homme qui a coupé son oreille au nom de l'amour


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Kamini, "rappeur rural" célèbre en quelques jours sur internet



effacez ce nom qui m'a valu les foudres  

Info vrai: Sony annonce la sortie d'un logiciel de navigation GPS pour la PSP. Ce logiciel sera disponible en fin d'année au Japon et devrait arriver en Europe courant 2007.

Ce marché se structure, ça va devenir marrant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Un homme qui a coupé son oreille au nom de l'amour


Et pour la Rocco Siffredi Action Figure il faudra un emballage de très grande taille.     

OK, je sors.


----------



## al02 (7 Octobre 2006)

Au Nigeria, Malam Shehu convole pour la 201e fois !

Quand ils convoleront, il sera chef d'escadrille !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Au Nigeria, Malam Shehu convole pour la 201e fois !
> 
> Quand ils convoleront, il sera chef d'escadrille !


Quelle santé (pour honorer 201 épouses) !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2006)

Films gratuits à télécharger


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Octobre 2006)

Bilan de septembre 2006


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Octobre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Films gratuits à télécharger



Dommage qu'il n'y ai pas La Grande évasion.  :rateau:


----------



## Vertume (8 Octobre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Films gratuits à télécharger



ah oauis pas mal, mais ils ont l'air tous en anglais!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Octobre 2006)

Ce serait pas un Reinne qui passe par l&#224; ? 

Un scoop de plus !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Dommage qu'il n'y ai pas La Grande évasion.  :rateau:



Oui mais il y a _La Nuit des Morts Vivants_ :love::love::love:


----------



## al02 (9 Octobre 2006)

Le tabac sera interdit dans les lieux publics dès février 2007

Voilà une chose qu'elle est bonne !!   



> Cette mesure d'interdiction marque un tournant dans la politique de santé publique française après la loi Evin de 1991.


La Loi Evin est vaine ! :love:



> Face à la grogne des buralistes, cafetiers, restaurateurs, hôteliers, le gouvernement n'a toutefois pas suivi l'intégralité des recommandations de la mission parlementaire sur le tabac qui prônait une interdiction sans exception au 1er septembre 2007.



Cela va les faire fumer !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Le tabac sera interdit dans les lieux publics dès février 2007
> 
> Voilà une chose qu'elle est bonne !!
> 
> ...


Moi, ça ne me dérange pas : je ne fume pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, &#231;a ne me d&#233;range pas : je ne fume pas.



Tu as tort, si tu fumais, tu pourrais arr&#234;ter ... Et arr&#234;ter de fumer, tout le monde te le dira, c'est bon pour la sant&#233; !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as tort, si tu fumais, tu pourrais arrêter ... Et arrêter de fumer, tout le monde te le dira, c'est bon pour la santé !



Pas con ça. Et je pourrai en faire autant avec l'alcool et la drogue.


----------



## Picouto (9 Octobre 2006)

:affraid:  Y a du casus belli dans l'air !

La Cor&#233;e du Nord a proc&#233;d&#233; &#224; un essai nucl&#233;aire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> :affraid:
> 
> La Corée du Nord a procédé à un essai nucléaire



J'adore ça :



> La Maison Blanche a condamné une provocation qui, si elle est confirmée, réclamerait une "action immédiate" du Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU.



Ont-ils oublié qu'il ont déclenché la guerre en Irak en 2003 sans y avoir été autorisé par l'ONU (d'ailleurs en 2003 ils en avaient rien à battre de l'ONU) ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, ça ne me dérange pas : je ne fume pas.



Et tu as bien raison...


----------



## al02 (9 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Pas con ça. Et je pourrai en faire autant avec l'alcool et la drogue.



Et la drogue , ça donne des yeux verts !


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et tu as bien raison...


 Elle sont géniales ces pubs anglo-saxonnes!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Octobre 2006)

Me r&#233;joui de voir &#231;a sur mac....


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Me réjoui de voir ça sur mac....



Génial... :mouais:


----------



## rezba (11 Octobre 2006)

Y'a de la veine que pour la racaille.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Y'a de la veine que pour la racaille.



Ah ? T'as gagn&#233; au loto ? 



EDIT : N'emp&#234;che, heureusement que ce n'est pas un black ou beur, ch&#244;meur end&#233;mique habitant un quartier chaud qui a rachet&#233; la voiture, parce que l&#224;, pour s&#251;r, au premier contr&#244;le, &#231;a aurait &#233;t&#233; trouv&#233;, &#231;a


----------



## Amok (11 Octobre 2006)

Arte radio lance son audioblog.


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Arte radio lance son audioblog.



[FONT=&quot]Une très bonne chaîne Arte. [/FONT]


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2006)

Forc&#233;ment... si m&#234;me les cubes deviennent de la provocation on va pas s'en sortir....

C'est triste ...


----------



## Vésuve (11 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Forcément... si même les cubes deviennent de la provocation on va pas s'en sortir....
> 
> C'est triste ...



lol..pitain ils sont graves quand meme!!


----------



## Amok (11 Octobre 2006)

V&#233;suve;4005851 a dit:
			
		

> lol..pitain ils sont graves quand meme!!



Aussi cr&#233;tins que les cathos extr&#233;mistes qui ont fait fermer &#224; Versailles, je crois, la chapelle dans laquelle &#233;taient expos&#233;es des robes de mari&#233;e de Christian Lacroix lors des derni&#232;res journ&#233;es du patrimoine. Les uns comme les autres, on touche le fond de la b&#233;tise.

Allez, info suivante, ca me desesp&#232;re.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2006)

Sauf que l&#224;, j'ai clairement l'impression que c'est grave instrumentalis&#233; par les extr&#233;mistes islamistes, et qu'il va s&#251;rement y avoir (si ce n'est d&#233;j&#224; fait) des incitations &#224; poser des bombes .


----------



## al02 (11 Octobre 2006)

*Accident entre deux trains en Moselle, sans doute des victimes. *

Voir les programmes de M6 du même jour à 22h35 :


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Octobre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> *Accident entre deux trains en Moselle, sans doute des victimes. *
> 
> Voir les programmes de M6 du même jour à 22h35 :



 Ils ont retrouvé madame soleil ! :hein:


----------



## Vésuve (11 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Aussi crétins que les cathos extrémistes qui ont fait fermer à Versailles, je crois, la chapelle dans laquelle étaient exposées des robes de mariée de Christian Lacroix lors des dernières journées du patrimoine. Les uns comme les autres, on touche le fond de la bétise.
> 
> Allez, info suivante, ca me desespère.



c'est pas vraiment comparable mais bon...on va dire que c'est ton avis.


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2006)

Vésuve a dit:


> c'est pas vraiment comparable mais bon...on va dire que c'est ton avis.



_c'est vrai. pas vraiment comparable. on va dire que c'est ton avis.  les religieux extrémistes sont tous *à vomir* pourtant.

tu sais que ton post est déjà hors-jeu. tu cherches quoi ?
_


----------



## al02 (11 Octobre 2006)

*La m&#232;re des b&#233;b&#233;s congel&#233;s reconna&#238;t l'infanticide*


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4005994 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est vrai. pas vraiment comparable. on va dire que c'est ton avis.  les religieux extrémistes sont tous *à vomir* pourtant.
> 
> tu sais que ton post est déjà hors-jeu. tu cherches quoi ?
> _



Mais il a raison bordel, faut tous les buter ces enviandés de sionistes !!!

Hein ??

On parle pas de ça ?

Ah...

OK...

N'empêche...


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Mais il a raison bordel, faut tous les buter ces enviandés de sionistes !!!
> 
> Hein ??
> 
> ...



_ah zut... merde... tu vas pas me buter hein ? tu m'aimes bien moi ? non ? 

salaooooooooooooooooooo !!! _


----------



## Vésuve (11 Octobre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Mais il a raison bordel, faut tous les buter ces enviandés de sionistes !!!
> 
> Hein ??
> 
> ...



tain j'galere en ce moment...j'ai jamais eu autant de modo a mes trousses...à peine j'me pointe dans un thread, j'dis bonjour...un truc anodin...et hop...j'en ai deux sur le dos...tu peux pas savoir comme les temps sont difficiles par içi....


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2006)

_ne te sens aucune obligation de rester. ne te force pas pour nous. nous ne voudrions pas te faire perdre du temps. 
_


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4006031 a dit:
			
		

> _ah zut... merde... tu vas pas me buter hein ? tu m'aimes bien moi ? non ?
> 
> salaooooooooooooooooooo !!! _



Nan, j'ai pas les burnes de buter les gens, j'suis pas sioniste...


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2006)

Petit avion dans un immeuble à New York


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Petit avion dans un immeuble à New York



_aheummmmm_



> To use this product, you need to install free software
> This product requires Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 with Microsoft Media Player 10 and Macromedia Flash 6, or Mozilla Firefox 1.5 with Macromedia Flash 8, or Safari 2.0.4 with Macromedia Flash 8. To download these free software applications, click the links below and follow the on-screen instructions.
> Step 1: download firefox 1.5download firefox 1.5
> 
> ...


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2006)

:rose: 

J'ai rien fait de spécial chez moi...


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Octobre 2006)

Chez moi ça marche aussi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Chez moi &#231;a marche aussi...


Idem. 

Tu ne te sens pas un peu seul al&#232;m ?


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Idem.
> 
> Tu ne te sens pas un peu seul alèm ?



_non, vous me faites trop rire !!   _


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

V&#233;suve;4005959 a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas vraiment comparable mais bon...on va dire que c'est ton avis.



T'as pas du tout lire ni tout comprendre, mais bon, on va dire que tu fais ce que tu peux, ce qui est d&#233;j&#224; pas si mal.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Forcément... si même les cubes deviennent de la provocation on va pas s'en sortir....
> 
> C'est triste ...




A quand la fatwah sur les apéricubes? :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> A quand la fatwah sur les apéricubes? :sleep:



Ceux là, pas besoin d'islamistes, il y a beau temps que Lemmy a condamné à l'exécution sans appel tous ceux qui passent à sa portée !


----------



## Vésuve (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> T'as pas du tout lire ni tout comprendre, mais bon, on va dire que tu fais ce que tu peux, ce qui est déjà pas si mal.



T'as totalement raison. Que t'ai tort ou tort, l'important c'est que tu ai un avis. Voila quoi...c'est déja pas si mal.Un jour à la fois..


----------



## Vésuve (12 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ceux là, pas besoin d'islamistes, il y a beau temps que Lemmy a condamné à l'exécution sans appel tous ceux qui passent à sa portée !



Rapellons au passage, qu'a l'origine, la kaaba, est un monument  dédié  à des cultes polythéistes mécquois ,paiens et sacrificiels que l'islam a récuperé a son profit.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> A quand la fatwah sur les apéricubes? :sleep:



Et sur ce cube là :






Possesseurs de cette petite merveille, gare à vos fesses.


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

Info suivante ?


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

La femme pas encore un homme politique.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> La femme pas encore un homme politique.


C'est s&#251;r que pour les femmes en politique, la route est encore longue (et la pente forte, comme dirait Jean-Pierre Raffarin ). 


Des infos sur la disparition de Fred N&#233;rac


----------



## Vésuve (12 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Des infos sur la disparition de Fred Nérac


interressant ça! à l'époque on avait accusé les Gis...j'me souviens


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est s&#251;r que pour les femmes en politique, la route est encore longue (et la pente forte, comme dirait Jean-Pierre Raffarin ).



&#199;a ne se r&#233;sume pas &#224; la politique  Cela dit je trouve tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant de voir que les plus hautes sph&#232;res sont en d&#233;finitives assez repr&#233;sentatives de ce qui se passe partout. Pour le rester que d'un coup on en vienne &#224; nous pr&#233;senter une sorte de discrimination positive favorisant une candidate au lieu d'un candidat m'amuse beaucoup  Chacun brandit son petit &#233;tendard froufroutant histoire de dire : "Nous aussi on en a une" ! 

Loi anti-SLAPP


----------



## al02 (12 Octobre 2006)

Vers une r&#233;habilitation de la messe en latin.

Enfin, ce n'est pas trop t&#244;t !    



> Ce d&#233;cret prendra la forme d'un &#171;indult&#187;, c'est-&#224;-dire d'une d&#233;rogation au droit commun r&#233;gissant les c&#233;l&#233;brations de l'Eglise catholique, a pr&#233;cis&#233; cette source.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Octobre 2006)

Une jolie preuve du repli sur soi de l'église catholique...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2006)

Les catho d'&#233;c&#244;ne c'est un retour en arri&#232;re, m&#234;me pas un repli...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Les catho d'écône c'est un retour en arrière, même pas un repli...



Encore que pour retourner en arrière, faut-il avoir fait quelques pas en avant...


----------



## al02 (12 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Les catho d'écône c'est un retour en arrière, même pas un repli...



Les catho d'écône déconnent ?


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Encore que pour retourner en arrière, faut-il avoir fait quelques pas en avant...



_laissez venir à eux les petits enfants... 

variantes : lobotomie, conditionnement psychologique, lavage de cerveau, marketing, etc... 
_


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2006)

Ahhhhhh les femmes :love:


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ahhhhhh les femmes :love:



_tu me rends quand mon couteau à désosser ? :hein:_


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2006)

Je le fais nettoyer &#224; l'institut de police scientifique l&#224;


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je le fais nettoyer à l'institut de police scientifique là




_tu as bien utilisé le solvant que je t'avais donné avant de leur prêté ? _


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2006)

electrolyse + pyrolise !


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> electrolyse + pyrolise !



_il doit briller comme les bijoux de ta dernière richissime épouse... _


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Octobre 2006)

Le prix Nobel de la paix attribu&#233; &#224; Mohammed Yunus et la Grameen Bank


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Le prix Nobel de la paix attribu&#233; &#224; Mohammed Yunus et la Grameen Bank



 Moins co&#251;teuse que la LCL &#8230;


----------



## Vésuve (13 Octobre 2006)

ah j'suis content!
le site recherche des nouveaux modérateurs et j'viens d'envoyer mon cv!


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Octobre 2006)

Vésuve a dit:


> ah j'suis content!
> le site recherche des nouveaux modérateurs et j'viens d'envoyer mon cv!



Bah...


> Il faut donc fréquenter les forums depuis quelques mois, s'y connecter régulièrement


Et...






 Donc, sauf si tu est un multi compte, je crois quil te faudra attendre un peu. 
  (En même temps cest pas moi le taulier, alors)

Bonne chance quand même.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Donc, sauf si tu est un multi compte


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


>



Je viens de voir le profile... :mouais:


----------



## Vésuve (13 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bah...
> Et...
> 
> 
> ...



merci...hésite pas a envoyer un mail pour appuyer ma candidature a l'administrateur
j'te remercie !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2006)

Et pour la d&#233;s-appuyer j'ai le droit ?


----------



## Vésuve (13 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et pour la dés-appuyer j'ai le droit ?



on t'as pas sonné l'asticot..


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2006)

Modification : 
* Tu *m'as pas sonn&#233;


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Octobre 2006)

V&#233;suve;4008484 a dit:
			
		

> merci...h&#233;site pas a envoyer un mail pour appuyer ma candidature a l'administrateur
> j'te remercie !



 Et tu postules pour quel forum ? Tous ? 



En tout cas, c&#8217;est un d&#233;cha&#238;nement sur ton profile&#8230; Un peu pu&#233;ril comme jeu&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2006)

Vésuve a dit:


> on t'as pas sonné l'asticot..




Bon, c'est marrant y'a un gars dont le pseudo était Reinneman et l'autre Vertume qui m'ont boulé avec ça comme commentaire aussi... 
C'est incroybale cette coïncidence non ?


----------



## Amok (13 Octobre 2006)

On revient au sujet ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2006)

Si tu veux


----------



## Vésuve (13 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> En tout cas, cest un déchaînement sur ton profile Un peu puéril comme jeu :mouais:



c'est clair...la fine équipe....patochman, tiponch et eddie et bobby...une sorte de boys band néo-comique municipal qui écume la france profonde avec des blagues de potache...il en faut plus pour me désarçonner.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> On revient au sujet ?



Si ça te gène pas Rei vésuve


----------



## Amok (13 Octobre 2006)

Retour au sujet.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

Le prix nobel de la paix a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;cern&#233;. 

Je connaissais pas le mec ni le syst&#232;me, je ne suis pas &#233;conomiste, mais &#231;a a l'air bien son truc. 
Comme quoi ya p'tet encore un peu d'espoir.


----------



## al02 (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Le prix nobel de la paix a été décerné.
> 
> Je connaissais pas le mec ni le système, je ne suis pas économiste, mais ça a l'air bien son truc.
> Comme quoi ya p'tet encore un peu d'espoir.



En somme, c'est la *Bank la dèche* !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> En somme, c'est la *Bank la dèche* !


Oh, le jeu de mot pourri !


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Le prix Nobel de la paix attribué à Mohammed Yunus et la Grameen Bank





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Le prix nobel de la paix a été décerné.
> 
> Je connaissais pas le mec ni le système, je ne suis pas économiste, mais ça a l'air bien son truc.
> Comme quoi ya p'tet encore un peu d'espoir.



un peu lent...


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> un peu lent...



Oua l'autre : " laisse faire c'est moi le premier sur l'info "


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> un peu lent...



ne devrais tu pas relire ta signature???  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

Au pays de la cerise : habillez vous en cerise Mesdames


----------



## Vésuve (14 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Au pays de la cerise : habillez vous en cerise Mesdames



j'ai pas compris de quoi ca parle!!


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Octobre 2006)

V&#233;suve;4010027 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas compris de quoi ca parle!!



D'une ligne de v&#234;tement visiblement.  

---> Ici <---


----------



## Amok (15 Octobre 2006)

_*Des milliers d'"intouchables" se convertissent en Inde.*_

Des milliers d'Indiens appartenant &#224; la caste des "intouchables" (dalits) se sont convertis samedi au bouddhisme ou au christianisme pour d&#233;noncer une nouvelle l&#233;gislation visant &#224; rendre plus difficiles de telles conversions dans plusieurs Etats de la f&#233;d&#233;ration.

La suite.

_*Parodie de porno avec Mickey &#224; Disneyland Paris.*_

Le groupe Walt Disney a d&#233;clar&#233; jeudi avoir pris des "mesures appropri&#233;es" &#224; l'encontre d'employ&#233;s de Disneyland Paris apparaissant dans des poses suggestives, d&#233;guis&#233;s en personnages de Disney, sur une vid&#233;o num&#233;rique qui fait fureur sur internet.

La suite.

    J'aime particuli&#232;rement ce passage : " _Sur l'enregistrement, Minnie se d&#233;bat et tente de se d&#233;faire de l'emprise de Pluto, qui la saisit par-derri&#232;re, avant d'&#234;tre remplac&#233; par un bonhomme de neige g&#233;ant. Ensuite, Mickey simule des relations sexuelles avec le bonhomme de neige et Pluto fait de m&#234;me avec Tic - ou Tac_". 

Et je suis trop bon avec vous : la vid&#233;o.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> _*Des milliers d'"intouchables" se convertissent en Inde.*_
> 
> Des milliers d'Indiens appartenant à la caste des "intouchables" (dalits) se sont convertis samedi au bouddhisme ou au christianisme pour dénoncer une nouvelle législation visant à rendre plus difficiles de telles conversions dans plusieurs Etats de la fédération.



Des milliers d'intouchables ? Ils devaient être à "touche touche" !


----------



## Amok (15 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Des milliers d'intouchables ? Ils devaient être à "touche touche" !



Nous laissons nos lecteurs juges...  :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (15 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> _*Parodie de porno avec Mickey à Disneyland Paris.*_



Tempête dans un verre d'eau. Ils doivent être content les patrons de Disneyland Paris, ont parlent d'eux autrement que pour les déficits ..
Et puis, plus il y a de zizi pampan, plus il y a de petits pigeons pour allez voir ce land pleins de magasins à produits dérivés ... à la dérive.


----------



## Amok (15 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tempête dans un verre d'eau. Ils doivent être content les patrons de Disneyland Paris, ont parlent d'eux autrement que pour les déficits ..
> Et puis, plus il y a de zizi pampan, plus il y a de petits pigeons pour allez voir ce land pleins de magasins à produits dérivés ... à la dérive.



Ce qui est amusant, c'est que contrairement à d'autres news du même genre, quasiment tous les articles relatants le sujet donnent le nom exact de la vidéo, rendant sa recherche bien plus pratique !
D'habitude, on parle d'_une_ vidéo, d'_un_ blog, d'_un_ site, sans plus.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2006)

Ouais ben je l'ai pas trouv&#233;e moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Sur l'enregistrement, *Minnie se d&#233;bat et tente de se d&#233;faire de l'emprise de Pluto*, qui la saisit par-derri&#232;re, avant d'&#234;tre remplac&#233; par un bonhomme de neige g&#233;ant.



En tout cas, on voit bien que les journalistes b&#226;clent leur travail &#224; Lib&#233; et chez Reuters, parce que confondre Pluto (Pluto in english) avec Dingo (Goofy in english), faut le faire !


----------



## La mouette (15 Octobre 2006)

Au moins dans les vrais pornos ils ne font ces erreurs de débutants


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Au moins dans les vrais pornos ils ne font ces erreurs de d&#233;butants




   Reuters et Lib&#233; font du vrai porno ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## La mouette (15 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Reuters et Libé font du vrai porno ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Ils manquent de pudeur parfois


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2006)

R&#233;vise tes cours ! OK, mais o&#249; est mon portable ?


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2006)

1- Demain à 7h46 heure française, selon le Bureau américain du recensement, les Etats-Unis vont atteindre le seuil historique de 300 millions d'habitants.

2- Et pendant ce temps, à Paris.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> 2- Et pendant ce temps, &#224; Paris.





> Pyramides de tomates, *choux-fleurs* et artichauts, du *ch&#232;vre frais*, quelques sushis et de d&#233;licats morceaux de porc au s&#233;same cl&#244;turaient la s&#233;ance.





> d'autres (&#233;lus) encore ont d&#233;barqu&#233; pour le buffet



Comme d'hab, quoi, nos &#233;lus, une fois de plus n'ont pas m&#233;nag&#233; le ch&#232;vre et le choux !


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2006)

(...)Jean-Marc Ayrault, président du groupe socialiste à l'Assemblée, habilement sorti avant la fin pour s'exprimer devant la rangée de micros et de caméras qui patientait hors de la salle.  _«Al Gore m'a adressé un petit clin d'oeil : en tant que démocrate, il m'a assuré qu'il suivait ce qui se passait en France, me confiant qu'il trouvait la candidature de Ségolène Royal tout à fait intéressante».

 :sleep:
_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> (...)Jean-Marc Ayrault, président du groupe socialiste à l'Assemblée, habilement sorti avant la fin pour s'exprimer devant la rangée de micros et de caméras qui patientait hors de la salle.  _«Al Gore m'a adressé un petit clin d'oeil : en tant que démocrate, il m'a assuré qu'il suivait ce qui se passait en France, me confiant qu'il trouvait la candidature de Ségolène Royal tout à fait intéressante».
> 
> :sleep:
> _



Vu également. Qu'est-ce qu'ils ne vont pas chercher.


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Révise tes cours ! OK, mais où esst mon portable ?


L'orthographe aussi? 


Amok a dit:


> 1- Demain à 7h46 heure française, selon le Bureau américain du recensement, les Etats-Unis vont atteindre le seuil historique de 300 millions d'habitants.


  Ahurissant ! Je nose même pas imaginer si un pays comme la chine ou linde finissaient pas faire de même :mouais:



> 2- Et pendant ce temps, à Paris.


  Cest quelque chose quil naurait probablement pas fait sil avait été élu

Mais cest une bonne initiative.


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2006)

La taxe sur les baby-foot, flippers, billards, fl&#233;chettes et autres jeux de ce type va &#234;tre fortement r&#233;duite afin de compenser les effets sur la fr&#233;quentation des caf&#233;s de la prochaine interdiction de fumer, a confirm&#233; le ministre d&#233;l&#233;gu&#233; au Budget.


En ce qui me concerne, je suis aussi pour que les caf&#233;s-tabac puissent vendre des scoubidous et passer outre la loi inique de Marthe Richard. Ceci, bien s&#251;r, afin de compenser leur perte de chiffre d'affaire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> La taxe sur les baby-foot, flippers, billards, fl&#233;chettes et autres jeux de ce type va &#234;tre fortement r&#233;duite afin de compenser les effets sur la fr&#233;quentation des caf&#233;s de la prochaine interdiction de fumer, a confirm&#233; le ministre d&#233;l&#233;gu&#233; au Budget.
> 
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, je suis aussi pour que les caf&#233;s-tabac puissent vendre des scoubidous (...).



D'o&#249; il nous regarde, Sacha Distel te remercie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2006)

> "Ce n'est pas &#231;a qui nous sauvera", commente le pr&#233;sident de la Conf&#233;d&#233;ration nationale des d&#233;bitants de tabac, Ren&#233; Le Pape, cit&#233; par Le Parisien. "Financi&#232;rement, cela ne compensera jamais la perte qu'engendrera l'interdiction de fumer dans les lieux publics."



Ben oui, d'ailleurs, tueurs professionnels et d&#233;bitants de tabac : m&#234;me combat ! Si on ne peut plus gagner sa vie tranquillement en tuant des gens, o&#249; va-t-on, je vous le demande ? :mouais:

EDIT : Sans compter qu'en plus, c'est vachement cyni civique, non seulement &#231;a cr&#233;e des emplois dans la "fili&#232;re tabac", mais en outre, un cancer de plus = un ch&#244;meur de moins !


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, d'ailleurs, tueurs professionnels et débitants de tabac : même combat ! Si on ne peut plus gagner sa vie tranquillement en tuant des gens, où va-t-on, je vous le demande ? :mouais:
> 
> EDIT : Sans compter qu'en plus, c'est vachement cyni civique, non seulement ça crée des emplois dans la "filière tabac", mais en outre, un cancer de plus = un chômeur de moins !



T'es pas un peu extrème, là ?! 
Je n'ai jamais vu un marchand de tabac obliger qui que ce soit à acheter des clopes...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, d'ailleurs, tueurs professionnels et d&#233;bitants de tabac : m&#234;me combat ! Si on ne peut plus gagner sa vie tranquillement en tuant des gens, o&#249; va-t-on, je vous le demande ? :mouais:
> 
> EDIT : Sans compter qu'en plus, c'est vachement cyni civique, non seulement &#231;a cr&#233;e des emplois dans la "fili&#232;re tabac", mais en outre, un cancer de plus = un ch&#244;meur de moins !


Tiens. Tu me donnes une id&#233;e : je vais me mettre &#224; fumer. Comme &#231;a, je n'aurai plus de probl&#232;me de boulot. Surtout que dans ma famille, du c&#244;t&#233; de mon p&#232;re, on a une pr&#233;dilection pour les cancers. On adore &#231;a m&#234;me.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> T'es pas un peu extrème, là ?!
> Je n'ai jamais vu un marchand de tabac obliger qui que ce soit à acheter des clopes...



Tu as vu les stats sur les cancers du fumeur passif (celui qui ne fume pas, sauf ... la fumée des autres) ? Je ne leur reproche pas de vendre des clopes, je leur reproche de mettre en balance leur chiffre d'affaire et les vies que ces mesures contre lesquelles ils s'insurgent vont sauver.


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as vu les stats sur les cancers du fumeur passif (celui qui ne fume pas, sauf ... la fum&#233;e des autres) ? Je ne leur reproche pas de vendre des clopes, je leur reproche de mettre en balance leur chiffre d'affaire et les vies que ces mesures contre lesquelles ils s'insurgent vont sauver.



A mon avis, la solution la _moins pire_ est de faire comme en Espagne : des &#233;tablissements fumeurs, et des &#233;tablissements cleans. Le consommateur choisit.
En tant que fumeur, je comprends le fait que les non-fumeurs soient incommod&#233;s par mon vice. Mais me retrouver en situation de p&#233;stif&#233;r&#233;, j'aime pas alors j'ai envie d'avoir des endroits dans lesquels je peux allumer une clope apr&#232;s le caf&#233; sans g&#234;ner les autres.
Ce qui est g&#233;nant, c'est l'interdiction absolue, totale, c'est tout. 

Par contre, j'approuve l'interdiction dans les bureaux, par exemple. Parce que l&#224; il n'y a pas de choix possible.


----------



## Vésuve (16 Octobre 2006)

en parlant de ça, j'ai entendu parler d'un nouveau médicament révolutionnaire car tres efficace ,sensé vous aider a arreter de fumer ,qui serait mis sur le marché français a partir de janvier prochain.


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Par contre, j'approuve l'interdiction dans les bureaux, par exemple. Parce que l&#224; il n'y a pas de choix possible.



 D'ou cet intelligent spot!

M&#234;me si celui qui m'a le plus touch&#233; est celui-l&#224;...


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2006)

Selon des images d'une chaîne de télévision roumaine, des soldats chinois ont délibérément tiré sur des pèlerins tibétains.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Selon des images d'une chaîne de télévision roumaine, des soldats chinois ont délibérément tiré sur des pèlerins tibétains.



Ça tombe rudement bien dis-donc !


----------



## sylko (16 Octobre 2006)

Michel Daerden, nouvelle star de YouTube en Belgique.   

1 - 2 - 3 - 4


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Michel Daerden, nouvelle star de YouTube en Belgique.
> 
> 1 - 2 - 3 - 4



C'est Borlo en plus vieux !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2006)

T'es sur que c'est pas le m&#234;me ? Tu sais, comme dans QRN sur Bretzelburg :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

I'm loving it :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> I'm loving it :mouais:



Et une gastro (de plus?) à mettre au compteur de McDo...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

Pour nouer leur cravate, les hommes vont sur Internet


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Octobre 2006)

> Pour les nuls : Faire son nud de cravate





:mouais:


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Pour nouer leur cravate, les hommes vont sur Internet



Finalement c'est une grande histoire de noeuds le WEB ... 90% il semblerait..alors avec ça ..


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

Second Life


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2006)

Barhe&#239;n - une ouverture pour les femmes : en effet on voit bien les yeux.


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Second Life


Euh... :mouais:


supermoquette a dit:


> Barheïn - une ouverture pour les femmes : en effet on voit bien les yeux.



Très triste cette photo je trouve... [FONT=&quot]Même si c'est une avancé...[/FONT]


----------



## Amok (17 Octobre 2006)

Un des fondateurs de Wikipedia lance une encyclop&#233;die rivale, plus control&#233;e.

Un des fondateurs de Wikipedia, l'encyclop&#233;die sur internet dont les articles sont &#233;crits par les internautes, va lancer un service rival mais dont le contenu sera contr&#244;l&#233; par des experts et moins laiss&#233; &#224; la libre intervention des amateurs.

La suite.


----------



## Amok (17 Octobre 2006)

La nouvelle réglementation réduisant, pour des raisons de sécurité, la quantité d'alcool vendu hors taxe dans les avions devrait contribuer à désamorcer un problème avec des chauffeurs de taxis pratiquant la prohibition, a fait savoir un porte-parole de l'aéroport St Paul International de Minneapolis.      Le refus de chauffeurs de taxis musulmans d'embarquer des passagers transportant de l'alcool avait incité la direction de l'aéroport à envisager de signaler leur véhicule par un signe spécial.
      Mais l'interdiction "a en grande partie éliminé le problème", a dit le porte-parole.
      Avant l'introduction de la nouvelle réglementation, il arrivait en moyenne 77 fois par mois que des chauffeurs de taxi musulmans de Minneapolis refusent des passagers.
      Une grande partie des chauffeurs de taxi de la région sont des musulmans d'origine somalienne dont bon nombre estiment que leur religion interdit non seulement de consommer de l'alcool mais aussi d'en transporter.



(libé)


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Un des fondateurs de Wikipedia lance une encyclop&#233;die rivale, plus control&#233;e.
> 
> Un des fondateurs de Wikipedia, l'encyclop&#233;die sur internet dont les articles sont &#233;crits par les internautes, va lancer un service rival mais dont le contenu sera contr&#244;l&#233; par des experts et moins laiss&#233; &#224; la libre intervention des amateurs.
> 
> La suite.



&#199;a fera pas de mal, parce que dans wikip&#233;dia, il y a quelques ... hum ... Bon, vous voyez ce que je veux dire 



Amok a dit:


> La nouvelle r&#233;glementation r&#233;duisant, pour des raisons de s&#233;curit&#233;, la quantit&#233; d'alcool vendu hors taxe dans les avions devrait contribuer &#224; d&#233;samorcer un probl&#232;me avec des chauffeurs de taxis pratiquant la prohibition, a fait savoir un porte-parole de l'a&#233;roport St Paul International de Minneapolis.      Le refus de chauffeurs de taxis musulmans d'embarquer des passagers transportant de l'alcool avait incit&#233; la direction de l'a&#233;roport &#224; envisager de signaler leur v&#233;hicule par un signe sp&#233;cial.
> Mais l'interdiction "a en grande partie &#233;limin&#233; le probl&#232;me", a dit le porte-parole.
> Avant l'introduction de la nouvelle r&#233;glementation, il arrivait en moyenne 77 fois par mois que des chauffeurs de taxi musulmans de Minneapolis refusent des passagers.
> Une grande partie des chauffeurs de taxi de la r&#233;gion sont des musulmans d'origine somalienne dont bon nombre estiment que leur religion interdit non seulement de consommer de l'alcool mais aussi d'en transporter.
> ...



Les taxis de l'a&#233;roport, hein ? :mouais: C'est une campagne jumel&#233;e ? "L'alcool au volant et l'alcool volant, m&#234;me combat !" :rateau:


----------



## Amok (17 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est une campagne jumelée ? "L'alcool au volant et l'alcool volant, même combat !"



C'est affligeant !  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Octobre 2006)

Trésors afghans


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Trésors afghans



Voilà une bonne nouvelle.  

(Au moins les talibans n'ont pas tout saccagé...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2006)

Le thon, c'est bon


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> La nouvelle réglementation réduisant, pour des raisons de sécurité, la quantité d'alcool vendu hors taxe dans les avions devrait contribuer à désamorcer un problème avec des chauffeurs de taxis pratiquant la prohibition, a fait savoir un porte-parole de l'aéroport St Paul International de Minneapolis.      Le refus de chauffeurs de taxis musulmans d'embarquer des passagers transportant de l'alcool avait incité la direction de l'aéroport à envisager de signaler leur véhicule par un signe spécial.
> Mais l'interdiction "a en grande partie éliminé le problème", a dit le porte-parole.
> Avant l'introduction de la nouvelle réglementation, il arrivait en moyenne 77 fois par mois que des chauffeurs de taxi musulmans de Minneapolis refusent des passagers.
> Une grande partie des chauffeurs de taxi de la région sont des musulmans d'origine somalienne dont bon nombre estiment que leur religion interdit non seulement de consommer de l'alcool mais aussi d'en transporter.
> ...



Incroyable tout ce qu'il ya dans le Coran. Je ne me souviens pas d'avoir lu qu'il était interdit de transporter de l'alcool dans son taxi, quand je l'ai lu...:mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2006)

Un riche propriétaire de casinos de Las Vegas a commis l'irréparable en donnant un coup de coude au tableau de Picasso intitulé "Le rêve", un geste malheureux pour une toile qu'il venait de vendre à un autre collectionneur pour 139 millions de dollars.      La réalisatrice et auteur Nora Ephron ("Nuits blanches à Seattle", "Vous avez un message", "Ma sorcière bien-aimée", ...) raconte sur son blog (www.huffingtonpost.com) la mésaventure de Steve Wynn survenue alors qu'il voulait montrer un détail du tableau à un groupe d'amis il y a quelques semaines.
      Levant la main pour pointer la toile de 1932 représentant Marie-Thérèse Walter, maîtresse du peintre espagnol, son coude a heurté le canevas créant un trou de la taille d'une pièce d'un dollar.
      L'incident a été confirmé mardi par l'entourage de Wynn après la publication d'un article dans la revue The New Yorker cette semaine. Le fondateur des casinos le Mirage et le Bellagio dans les années 1990 a décidé d'annuler la vente, rapporte-t-on.


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Le thon, c'est bon


  Pour la soigner la constipation sûrement.  


Amok a dit:


> Un riche propriétaire de casinos de Las Vegas a commis l'irréparable en donnant un coup de coude au tableau de Picasso intitulé "Le rêve", un geste malheureux pour une toile qu'il venait de vendre à un autre collectionneur pour 139 millions de dollars.      etc.


----------



## Lila (18 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> I'm loving it :mouais:



...pourtant, ils en mettent de la bonne volont&#233; chez MS pour r&#233;parer  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2006)

Quand je pense que je m'énerve lorsque ma mighty mouse sans fil se bloque ... 

Certains ont d'autres soucis ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2006)

ldlc.com


----------



## tirhum (18 Octobre 2006)

"_reculer pour mieux sauter_" ?!... :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2006)

Des TGV japonais bient&#244;t en France ?
Alstom, constructeur du TGV fran&#231;ais, a du sushi &#224; se faire.

Voil&#224;, &#231;a, c'est fait. Donc je sors.


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2006)

Ah oui...  

Ou comment mettre deux entreprises en concurrence .. enfin officiellement ..

La SNCF va nier, mais en coulisse .."t'as vu ? on peut le faire si tu veux Alstom..."


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2006)

Ca vient de sortir et c'est indispensable


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca vient de sortir et c'est indispensable



C'est l'ideal pour le vendredi apres midi au bureau


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2006)

Nous sommes à l'aube d'une ère nouvelle ..


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2006)

ILs ont de l'imagination..on peut pas le nier


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> ILs ont de l'imagination..on peut pas le nier



Un peu comme en Suisse...


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Un peu comme en Suisse...



  c'est donc ça ...  

Finalement tout s'explique ... je dois leur avouer que j'ai piraté Chantal Goya hier soir, suite à un manque de bière ...? 

Mon esprit occidental est pourra par le WiFi .. pov de moi.


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2006)

Dans le m&#234;me temps, on ne peut que les plaindre, parce que du coup, gr&#226;ce &#224; cette magnifique ouverture d'esprit qui caract&#233;rise toute r&#233;publique Islamique, G. Bush et Candoliza Rice sont sur le point de leur envoyer du tr&#232;s haut d&#233;bit (mais plutot dans la gueule), c'est vous dire si la situation du monde est sur le point de s'arranger...
enfin, j'me comprends.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> ILs ont de l'imagination..on peut pas le nier


C'est &#233;crit dans le Coran !!!

_*Ton acc&#232;s internet, 128 ko/s ne pourra d&#233;passer...*_


----------



## al02 (19 Octobre 2006)

JO-2008: la flamme olympique pourrait passer par l'Everest


> Les organisateurs des jeux Olympiques de P&#233;kin pr&#233;voient de faire passer la flamme olympique par le mont Everest (8.848 m), le plus haut sommet du monde, situ&#233; au N&#233;pal, a indiqu&#233; un responsable du comit&#233; d'organisation des JO-2008 (BOCOG).



En 2012, il est pr&#233;vu de la faire passer par la fosse des Mariannes !


----------



## al02 (19 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Nous sommes à l'aube d'une ère nouvelle ..



La phrase originale est : « De ce jour date une ère nouvelle dans la politique française. » _(Giscard - Mai 1974)_


----------



## naas (19 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Un riche propriétaire de casinos de Las Vegas a commis l'irréparable en donnant un coup de coude au tableau de Picasso intitulé "Le rêve", un geste malheureux pour une toile qu'il venait de vendre à un autre collectionneur pour 139 millions de dollars.      La réalisatrice et auteur Nora Ephron ("Nuits blanches à Seattle", "Vous avez un message", "Ma sorcière bien-aimée", ...) raconte sur son blog (www.huffingtonpost.com) la mésaventure de Steve Wynn survenue alors qu'il voulait montrer un détail du tableau à un groupe d'amis il y a quelques semaines.
> Levant la main pour pointer la toile de 1932 représentant Marie-Thérèse Walter, maîtresse du peintre espagnol, son coude a heurté le canevas créant un trou de la taille d'une pièce d'un dollar.
> L'incident a été confirmé mardi par l'entourage de Wynn après la publication d'un article dans la revue The New Yorker cette semaine. Le fondateur des casinos le Mirage et le Bellagio dans les années 1990 a décidé d'annuler la vente, rapporte-t-on.


bah cela n'est pas pire que le christ de dali qui à été victime d'un fanatique qui l'a transpercé avec un couteau en 1961...


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

Microsoft sort Internet Explorer 7 cinq ans après la version 6.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2006)

il a l'air fatigué Ballmer...


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2006)

Développez, développez, développez !!


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

Le navigateur Firefox de Mozilla, un programme libre, ne cesse ainsi de gagner des utilisateurs depuis son lancement en 2004 gr&#226;ce aux innovations comme l'int&#233;gration d'une barre de recherche qui permet aux internautes de trouver des informations sans avoir besoin d'ouvrir une nouvelle fen&#234;tre. Firefox a &#233;galement introduit la navigation par onglets et le blocage automatique des fen&#234;tres publicitaires pop-up.
      Microsoft, *qui vient seulement d'int&#233;grer* ces innovations dans Internet Explorer 7, y a &#233;galement ajout&#233; de nouvelles fonctions de s&#233;curit&#233; comme _des alertes sous forme de codes de couleur qui indiquent &#224; l'internaute la fiabilit&#233; ou non d'un site_*.



*PAF !* 

* Mon petit doigt me dit que ca ressemble encore &#224; un truc super efficace, ca !


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> ... Microsoft, *qui vient seulement d'int&#233;grer* ces innovations dans Internet Explorer 7, y a &#233;galement ajout&#233; de nouvelles fonctions de s&#233;curit&#233; comme _des alertes sous forme de codes de couleur qui indiquent &#224; l'internaute la fiabilit&#233; ou non d'un site_*.
> 
> *PAF !*
> 
> * Mon petit doigt me dit que ca ressemble encore &#224; un truc super efficace, ca !


Ca d&#233;pendra si MacG&#233; est indiqu&#233; comme site fiable...


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

Les cigares les plus chers du monde, 440 dollars pi&#232;ce, pourraient ne pas &#234;tre les meilleurs puisque personne ne les a encore go&#251;t&#233;s.      Ces 4.000 cigares cubains, fabriqu&#233;s en &#233;dition limit&#233;e, ont tous &#233;t&#233; roul&#233;s par Norma Fernandez, employ&#233;e &#224; l'usine El Laguito &#224; La Havane.(...)
      Le cigare "Behike", qui doit son nom &#224; un chef tribal indig&#232;ne, ne peut &#234;tre achet&#233; sans un humidificateur sp&#233;cial et est vendu par lot de quarante, pour 18.860 dollars (14.984 euros).

L'article.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

je crois que je vais arrêter de fumer moi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2006)

Ce matin sur canal, ils ont évoqué ça...

Ca ne rentre pas vraiment dans l'actualité pure mais je vais pas ouvrir un fil pour ça, et j'avais quand même envie de mettre un lien vers ce site formidable, qui propose si gentiment d'éduquer les touristes...


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ce matin sur canal, ils ont évoqué ça...
> 
> Ca ne rentre pas vraiment dans l'actualité pure mais je vais pas ouvrir un fil pour ça, et j'avais quand même envie de mettre un lien vers ce site formidable, qui propose si gentiment d'éduquer les touristes...



J'avais deja vu ça à la télé il y a quelques temps...
ça fait vraiment safari photo, sauf qu'au lieu de prendre des lions avec son Nikon, on photographie des "vrais pauvres"... 

Et les touristes de dire  : On voit le vrai coté du pays, et on participe à leur developpement en venant depenser du fric chez eux 



C'est à gerber...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> J'avais deja vu ça à la télé il y a quelques temps...
> ça fait vraiment safari photo, sauf qu'au lieu de prendre des lions avec son Nikon, on photographie des "vrais pauvres"...




Ah mais non tu n'y est pas du tout!!
C'est pour montrer aux touristes que dans les favelas, il y a "une activité commerciale importante et une population sympathique"... 

C'est pas du tourisme c'est de la sensibilisation. :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ce matin sur canal, ils ont évoqué ça...
> 
> Ca ne rentre pas vraiment dans l'actualité pure mais je vais pas ouvrir un fil pour ça, et j'avais quand même envie de mettre un lien vers ce site formidable, qui propose si gentiment d'éduquer les touristes...


Déjà bû. Sur ce fil.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2006)

Sans compter le c&#244;t&#233; "incitation &#224; cr&#233;er des entreprises", parce qu'&#224; mon avis, ils ne vont pas tarder &#224; se lancer dans une industrie d&#233;j&#224; florissante dans d'autres pays d'Am&#233;rique Latine, les "habitants" des favellas, le "rapt de touristes" :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sans compter le côté "incitation à créer des entreprises", parce qu'à mon avis, ils ne vont pas tarder à se lancer dans une industrie déjà florissante dans d'autres pays d'Amérique Latine, les "habitants" des favellas, le "rapt de touristes" :rateau:



C'est une option payante dans le forfait ...enlevé un mois au frais du consulat


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Ils ont bien raison ..franchement ils avaient pas assez gagné depuis le début de l'année

Aidons les, ils sont dans le besoin.


----------



## richard-deux (20 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ce matin sur canal, ils ont évoqué ça...
> 
> Ca ne rentre pas vraiment dans l'actualité pure mais je vais pas ouvrir un fil pour ça, et j'avais quand même envie de mettre un lien vers ce site formidable, qui propose si gentiment d'éduquer les touristes...



Cela me fait penser aux voyages "découverte" de la Nouvelle-Orléans et la Louisiane après le passage de Katrina.

Les gens paient pour voir les maisons dévastées et les gens dormir dans les ruines. :mouais: 

Consternant.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Ils ont bien raison ..franchement ils avaient pas assez gagn&#233; depuis le d&#233;but de l'ann&#233;e
> 
> Aidons les, ils sont dans le besoin.



Il baisse leur production pour augmenter les prix c'est bien &#231;a non ?

Poussette sous surveillance


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> Cela me fait penser aux voyages "découverte" de la Nouvelle-Orléans et la Louisiane après le passage de Katrina.
> 
> Les gens paient pour voir les maisons dévastées et les gens dormir dans les ruines. :mouais:
> 
> Consternant.


Ou les voyages organis&#233;s en bus pour faire le tour des zones d&#233;vast&#233;es par le tsunami en Tha&#239;lande...

"Oh, regarde, un mec qui ramasse des corps! Prends une photo ch&#233;rie!"

On retrouve &#231;a partout maintenant. 
Une nouvelle forme de tourisme.
C'est beau le progr&#232;s.


----------



## Amok (20 Octobre 2006)

C'est page 65 d'un manuel  d'instruction civique et d'enseignement des droits de l'homme, destin&#233; depuis cinq ans aux &#233;l&#232;ves de treize ans: "_La libert&#233; guidant le peuple_" de Delacroix qui met en sc&#232;ne la r&#233;volution de 1830. Le probl&#232;me, c'est que ce tableau met aussi en sc&#232;ne une femme, pire, une femme aux seins d&#233;couverts.. Le minist&#232;re turc de l'Education s'en est &#233;mu et a censur&#233; l'illustration.

Suite.

**********

D&#233;j&#224; connu comme un passionn&#233; de chasse, le roi d'Espagne Juan Carlos s'est illustr&#233; par un nouveau haut fait en Russie : la chasse &#224; l'ours saoul, a r&#233;v&#233;l&#233; hier le quotidien russe  _Kommersant. _Sa majest&#233; a abattu l'ours Mitrofan, animal apprivois&#233;,  _&#171;gai et gentil&#187; _qui &#173; pour &#234;tre bien s&#251;r que le souverain ne louperait pas son coup &#173; avait &#233;t&#233; aussi pr&#233;alablement saoul&#233; &#224; la vodka m&#233;lang&#233;e de miel, a trahi un responsable des services de la chasse de la r&#233;gion de Vologda, au Nord-Est de Moscou, o&#249; le roi d'Espagne a s&#233;journ&#233; fin ao&#251;t.  _&#171;L'ours a &#233;t&#233; mis dans une cage et transport&#233; jusqu'au lieu de chasse.&#187; _ _&#171;L'animal ivre fut une proie facile&#187;, _a d&#233;nonc&#233; ce responsable, indiquant que ce genre de  _&#171;clownerie sanglante&#187; _a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; plusieurs fois organis&#233; pour diff&#233;rents h&#244;tes de marque. Compagnon occasionnel de chasse de Vladimir Poutine, Juan Carlos avait d&#233;j&#224; fait scandale en Roumanie, en 2004, pour y avoir tu&#233; cinq ours et deux sangliers d'affil&#233;e.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Octobre 2006)

Tiens, ça me fait penser à une chanson des Fatals Picards.


Il est cinq heures du matin
Lorsque je réveille les chiens,
Rex, mon teckel à poils roux
Qu'a une balle dans le genou,
Et Josiane mon doberman
Ah non ça, merde, c'est ma femme.

D'abord le petit déjeuner
Chocapic et beaujolais
Pour l'énergie c'est vital
Autant que mon gilet pare-balles,
Sans oublier les tartines
Pâté de foie, rillettes, sardines.

Me voilà sur le pied d'guerre
Aussi beau qu'un militaire
Prêt à retrouver les copains
Au lieu-dit "Les Marcassins",
J'prends mon fusil, ma besace
Y'a pas à dire ça fait classe.

Chasse, pêche et biture,
Nous on respecte la nature,
Chevrotine, canon-scié,
Canarder c'est notre.. métier !

Il est six heures du matin
Le soleil se lève enfin,
On va commencer doucement
Par une caisse de bière ou de vin blanc,
Puis aprés pour s'échauffer
Un vieux cerf, un r'nard blessé.

...


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Un pavé dans la mare


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> (...)
> Déjà connu comme un passionné de chasse, le roi d'Espagne Juan Carlos s'est illustré par un nouveau haut fait en Russie : la chasse à l'ours saoul, a révélé hier le quotidien russe  _Kommersant. _Sa majesté a abattu l'ours Mitrofan, animal apprivoisé,  _«gai et gentil» _qui * pour être bien sûr que le souverain ne louperait pas son coup * avait été aussi préalablement saoulé à la vodka mélangée de miel, a trahi un responsable des services de la chasse de la région de Vologda, au Nord-Est de Moscou, où le roi d'Espagne a séjourné fin août.  _«L'ours a été mis dans une cage et transporté jusqu'au lieu de chasse.» _ _«L'animal ivre fut une proie facile», _a dénoncé ce responsable, indiquant que ce genre de  _«clownerie sanglante» _a déjà été plusieurs fois organisé pour différents hôtes de marque. Compagnon occasionnel de chasse de Vladimir Poutine, Juan Carlos avait déjà fait scandale en Roumanie, en 2004, pour y avoir tué cinq ours et deux sangliers d'affilée.



Lamentable...  :mouais: 



La mouette a dit:


> Un pavé dans la mare



L'espoir fait vivre dit on.


----------



## JPTK (20 Octobre 2006)

En parlant de lamentable...



> Vladimir Vladimirovitch, nous sommes en extase! Vous avez réussi la meilleure intervention de toute votre carrière», ironisait vendredi le quotidien Moskovski Komsomolets, lun des derniers médias russes à se permettre encore de revenir sur la dernière perle de Vladimir Poutine. Recevant mercredi soir le Premier ministre israélien Ehud Olmert au Kremlin, *Vladimir Poutine a soudain lancé, histoire de détendre latmosphère: «Saluez votre président de notre part! Il sest avéré un vrai homme! Violer dix femmes! Je naurais jamais attendu cela de lui! Il nous a tous surpris!», faisant allusion au scandale actuel en Israël, où le président Moshé Katzav est accusé de viols et harcèlement sexuel (lire article) «Nous sommes tous envieux», a poursuivi Poutine.*
> 
> Selon les journalistes qui avaient été invités à filmer le début protocolaire des entretiens, et les membres de la délégation israélienne qui ont ébruité le reste de la tirade, Ehud Olmert aurait sobrement répondu: «A votre place, je ne lenvierais pas.»
> 
> ...


 Libé.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Octobre 2006)

Il est fin celui-l&#224;


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> En parlant de lamentable...
> 
> Libé.



Visiblement la vodka monte vite à la tête du président russe...  :mouais:


----------



## doudou83 (20 Octobre 2006)

L'art d'être belle .....

http://mediacenter.corriere.it/MediaCenter/action/player?uuid=300a37c0-5f5f-11db-b8c4-0003ba99c667


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Posté dans autoportrait je crois, il y a quelques jours...mais pas important.

De toute façon c'est la beauté intérieur et le sens de l'humour qui est important .. hein ??


----------



## doudou83 (20 Octobre 2006)

Yes ......


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> De toute façon c'est la beauté intérieur et le sens de l'humour qui est important .. hein ??





C'est ce qu'on dit..


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Un jour tu comprendras


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Octobre 2006)

Qu'est ce qui te dit que j'ai pas d&#233;j&#224; compris ?


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Qu'est ce qui te dit que j'ai pas déjà compris ?



-> ça


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Octobre 2006)

Heuresement on pense pas toujours ce qu'on dit


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

ça va faire mal


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Octobre 2006)

Sur


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> ça va faire mal



Sans oublier que ce remplacement massif de batterie risque de créer une certaine pénurie qui va faire monter les prix... :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2006)

Moteur de recherche "original"


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Moteur de recherche "original"



Et séduisante avec sa cravache.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Moteur de recherche "original"



Très original. Tendance sado-maso.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Moteur de recherche "original"



ouais, elle sait pas ce que c'est la suisse, ni le sexe. Passons.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2006)

HI&#201;, elle connais m&#234;me pas MacGe


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> ouais, elle sait pas ce que c'est la suisse, ni le sexe. Passons.


la Suisse c'est pas trop grave... 
par contre le sexe......


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2006)

En fait, elle connait rien. Elle n'en est que plus s&#233;duisante... :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> HIÉ, elle connais même pas MacGe



Elle ne me connaît pas non plus. Quel scandale !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Ben &#224; la limite &#231;a me rassure


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Ouais ben elle connait même pas google


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2006)

Ou va-t'on...


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ou va-t'on...



C'est développé par des Siciliens ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Au moins en Sicile y'a pas de mouettes


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Au moins en Sicile y'a pas de mouettes



Quelle chance ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ou va-t'on...



Y'a trop de mots que je comprends pas


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4019517 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a trop de mots que je comprends pas



En gros c'est un troyen qui t&#233;l&#233;charge et installe une copie pirat&#233;e de Kaspersky pour virer ses concurrents.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2006)

En gros un cheval de troies qui installe un anti-virus (pirat&#233; !) et qui nettoie ton ordi &#224; ton insu.


----------



## richard-deux (22 Octobre 2006)

*Un vol détourné : les hamsters, nouvelle arme de destruction massive ?*

_Les terroristes sont partout. Et disponibles dans toutes les bonnes animaleries, pour moins de 5 euros.

Ca devient presque le feuilleton de la rentrée : ce week-end, on a découvert une nouvelle façon de clouer un avion au sol._ :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2006)

Perquisition en maillot de bain
On se croirait dans "Le gendarme de Saint-Tropez".


----------



## al02 (23 Octobre 2006)

Sein t&#233;tique n'est pas synth&#233;tique   





_D&#233;di&#233; &#224; Bac + 4 _


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Octobre 2006)

l'iPod &#224; 5 ans


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2006)

Ca sest passé en juin 2005. Gérard Philippe, un retraité, trouve son chat pendu, pris au piège dans un collet en cuivre installé à environ 2 m de hauteur, dans une haie à Gouy-sous-Bellonne (Pas-de-Calais).


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ca sest passé en juin 2005. Gérard Philippe, un retraité, trouve son chat pendu, pris au piège dans un collet en cuivre installé à environ 2 m de hauteur, dans une haie à Gouy-sous-Bellonne (Pas-de-Calais).



Y a vraiment des co****ds...


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2006)

Ca fait plaisir : "_le prévenu a été condamné le 13 octobre à verser 1.100 euros de dommages et intérêts aux deux associations de défense des animaux qui sétaient portées parties civiles dont la Fondation Brigitte Bardot-, 150 euros d'amende et 300 euros au titre des frais de justice._"


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Octobre 2006)

En même temps... :mouais: _
"Stéphane Lamart, président dune association de défense des animaux, s'est félicité de cette condamnation, regrettant que les dossiers de maltraitance vis-à-vis des animaux étaient « *classés sans suite *» presque systématiquement."_


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2006)

Et... vous ne trouvez pas qu'il pourrait y avoir des combats plus fondamentaux...?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Et... vous ne trouvez pas qu'il pourrait y avoir des combats plus fondamentaux...?



Pas vraiment, d'ailleurs, je ne trouve même pas qu'il y ait *des* combats. Il y a *un* combat, celui contre la bêtise, l'égoïsme et l'inconscience criminelle. Que ce soient des extrémistes débiles voulant nous replonger dans l'obscurantisme religieux, des requins dévoyés voulant accaparer tous les biens du monde, ou des mégalomaniaque exacerbés persuadés qu'ils sont les seuls à même de choisir ce qui est bon pour nous, et ne supportent pas qu'un autre qu'eux même puisse prendre une décision sans leur aval.

Ce combat est mené à toutes les échelles, et il n'y a pas de *petites* victoires.


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2006)

"_Ite missa est _" !!


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas vraiment, d'ailleurs, je ne trouve m&#234;me pas qu'il y ait *des* combats. Il y a *un* combat, celui contre la b&#234;tise, l'&#233;go&#239;sme et l'inconscience criminelle. Que ce soient des extr&#233;mistes d&#233;biles voulant nous replonger dans l'obscurantisme religieux, des requins d&#233;voy&#233;s voulant accaparer tous les biens du monde, ou des m&#233;galomaniaque exacerb&#233;s persuad&#233;s qu'ils sont les seuls &#224; m&#234;me de choisir ce qui est bon pour nous, et ne supportent pas qu'un autre qu'eux m&#234;me puisse prendre une d&#233;cision sans leur aval.
> 
> Ce combat est men&#233; &#224; toutes les &#233;chelles, et il n'y a pas de *petites* victoires.



Je suis d'accord avec la quasi totalit&#233; de ta phrase, exc&#233;pt&#233; la logique de *un...*. Ce la me parait tr&#232;s dangereux d'associer de grandes pens&#233;es humanistes &#224; l'unicit&#233; d'une r&#232;gle &#224; imposer... Si il y a *UN* combat, c'est qu'il y a *UNE* soci&#233;t&#233; qui en d&#233;coule, et &#231;a, &#231;a me fait un peu peur...
Quant &#224; tout ce que tu cites &#224; combattre, je suis totalement d'accord, mais ta liste ne peut en aucun cas &#234;tre exhaustive. Personne ne pourrait dresser une telle liste qui nous asurerait de ne rater aucun combat, et de fait, je plussois, je pense qu'il y a des combats plus fondamentaux...

 


Mais c'est pas grave, je vous aime bien quand m&#234;me...:rateau:


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Et... vous ne trouvez pas qu'il pourrait y avoir des combats plus fondamentaux...?



S&#251;rement, si, mais est-ce pour cette raison que l'on doit laisser de c&#244;t&#233; ceux _qui ne semblent pas prioritaires_ ? Et d'ailleurs, o&#249; se trouve la limite ?

J'ai la faiblesse de penser qu'une soci&#233;t&#233; se juge, entre autre, sur la place qu'elle accorde au respect de la vie. Condamner un individu qui tue ou d&#233;truit simplement par confort personnel, envie gratuite, stupidit&#233; me semble une bonne base. Ou alors un incendiaire n'est pas plus r&#233;pr&#233;hensible ? Dans le Var ou j'habite, un des d&#233;partements les plus bois&#233; de France, qu'est-ce que 3 ou 4 hectares de for&#234;t, finalement ?

D'ailleurs, les combats que *tu* consid&#232;res comme fondamentaux sont-ils les m&#234;mes que *les miens* ?



la(n)guille a dit:


> je pense qu'il y a des combats plus fondamentaux...



Ton "je" est important, j'aurais tiqu&#233; en lisant "il y a des combats plus fondamentaux", m&#234;me si dans l'absolu je suis d'accord. J'ai simplement la faiblesse de consid&#233;rer qu'aucun combat contre la b&#233;tise n'est inutile et qu'agir sur des actes simples n'est pas une perte de temps. Ce qui m'ennuie dans ta r&#233;ponse (souvent entendue, d'ailleurs) est qu'elle sous-entend une forme d'ironie qui me chatouille. Un chat, quel importance ? Et 10, 20, 30, 500 000 chats, quelle importance ? Et si, demain, ton voisin rase la haie que tu as plant&#233;e, simplement parce qu'il n'aime pas les arbres que tu as choisis, quelle importance ? Et si il tabasse tes momes parce qu'ils jouent trop pr&#232;s de ses fen&#234;tres a son go&#251;t, quelle importance ?


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2006)

> D'ailleurs, les combats que tu considères comme fondamentaux sont-ils les mêmes que les miens ?



Je n'en sais rien, et d'ailleurs, c'était bien ça la question, et je trouve ta réponse juste et pertinente, ce pourquoi je rebondissais surtout sur la réponse de pascal, mais il est vrai que, ayant été élevé à la campagne, dans l'élevage d'animaux en général (chevaux en particulier) je ne crois pas que ce soit si important d'encombrer les tribunaux de procédures judciaires qui coûtent très cher à la société pour un chat...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> je ne crois pas que ce soit si important d'encombrer les tribunaux de procédures judciaires qui coûtent très cher à la société pour un chat...



Et c'est précisément là que je ne te suivais pas. Si on laisse croire aux ............ (je vous laisse le choix du qualificatif, pourvu qu'il soit péjoratif au possible) qu'ils peuvent tuer un chat qui gratte leur jardin sans réagir, que ne tueront-ils pas la prochaine fois ? De fil en aiguille, ceux qu'on à laissé faire au long du temps en sont arrivés à penser qu'ils avaient le droit de tuer quiconque ne partage pas leurs convictions.

Non, ton remède à l'encombrement des tribunaux ne me parait pas être le bon.


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> je ne crois pas que ce soit si important d'encombrer les tribunaux de proc&#233;dures judciaires qui co&#251;tent tr&#232;s cher &#224; la soci&#233;t&#233; pour un chat...



Ah, mais ca c'est autre chose, et je te rejoins: La gendarmerie, par exemple, apte &#224; allumer au bord des routes, peut tr&#232;s bien se charger de ce genre de chose. Comme il n'est ici pas question d'envoyer le lascar derri&#232;re les barreaux et que la punition tape l&#224; o&#249; ca fait mal, &#224; savoir le portefeuille, inutile de saisir la haute cour !


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2006)

j'ai peur, il y a plein de petits hommes verts qui m'attaquent... AU SECOURS...  

mais je pense en effet chers modos, que ce n'est pas le travail de la justice que de s'occuper des chiens &#233;cras&#233;s, bien que je pense aussi que tu n'as pas tort pascalou, on ne peut pas penser que tuer c'est normal... mais &#224; force, le d&#233;bat risque de s'alourdir, et je pr&#233;f&#232;re raconter des conneries, c'est plus rigolo...


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

Je n'y avais pas pens&#233; en postant cet article, mais cela vient de me remonter &#224; l'esprit: il y a quelques ann&#233;es ma soeur &#224; retrouv&#233; son chat cribl&#233; de plombs et explos&#233; &#224; coups de planche. Son voisin, bourr&#233;,  avait test&#233; son nouveau fusil de chasse et achev&#233; l'animal encore vivant apr&#232;s le tir en le transformant en bouillie.

Bof, pas grave. Le mec dort, prot&#233;g&#233; par la r&#233;publique.



la(n)guille a dit:


> il est vrai que, ayant &#233;t&#233; &#233;lev&#233; &#224; la campagne, dans l'&#233;levage d'animaux en g&#233;n&#233;ral (chevaux en particulier) je ne crois pas que ce soit si important d'encombrer les tribunaux de proc&#233;dures judciaires qui co&#251;tent tr&#232;s cher &#224; la soci&#233;t&#233; pour un chat...



Et pour un cheval, on laisse faire aussi ? Ah non... Un cheval, ca co&#251;te cher a l'achat, c'est ca la diff&#233;rence ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Je n'en sais rien, et d'ailleurs, c'était bien ça la question, et je trouve ta réponse juste et pertinente, ce pourquoi je rebondissais surtout sur la réponse de pascal, mais il est vrai que, ayant été élevé à la campagne, dans l'élevage d'animaux en général (chevaux en particulier) je ne crois pas que ce soit si important d'encombrer les tribunaux de procédures judciaires qui coûtent très cher à la société pour un chat...



Il me semble que le problème ne se situe "essentiellement" dans le fait de faire justice soi-même  
Cela dit à l'heure où le Conseil des ministres examine le projet de réforme de la justice pour mieux juger les hommes en prévoyant une co-saisine pour les affaires lourdes suite à l'affaire d'Outreau, il serait peut-être aussi temps d'allèger un peu la machine concernant certaines affaires de droit privé


----------



## duracel (24 Octobre 2006)

Un truc chouette en Allemagne bient&#244;t en France?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> que la punition tape là où ca fait mal, à savoir le portefeuille





duracel a dit:


> Un truc chouette en Allemagne bientôt en France?



Comme quoi, pas besoin d'être méchant pour que certains tapent là où ça fait mal :sick:


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

[FONT=arial,helvetica]Un projet int&#233;gr&#233; pour les prochaines pr&#233;sidentielles ? L&#8217;id&#233;e a en tout cas &#233;t&#233; balay&#233;e d&#8217;un revers de manche par le premier ministre, expliquant que &#171;_ le gouvernement n'a aucun projet en ce sens, _[ce ne serait pas] _une bonne chose, puisque ce serait limiter, freiner, le d&#233;veloppement de cet outil qui est tr&#232;s important pour notre &#233;conomie et l'ensemble de nos concitoyens _&#187;.



Allez, les paris sont ouverts... 1 an ? 2 ans avant que ca nous tombe dessus aussi ?

La taxe sur les disques durs, CD, DVD vierges, c'est pas un frein ?! 
Non, puisque c'est "invisible". Acheter un CD quelques centimes de plus, un ordinateur quelques dizaines d'euros de plus, ca passe: le consommateur voit le prix total d'un objet, point. Mais envoyer un papier &#224; en-t&#234;te avec la somme en bas, exigeant un ch&#232;que en retour, c'est _tr&#232;s_ impopulaire !
[/FONT]


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bof, pas grave. Le mec dort, protégé par la république.



Protégé, c'est vite dit si l'on en croit l'article que tu as publié. 

Pour le reste, laisser un permis de chasse à une personne visiblement irresponsable soulève encore un autre débat...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Il suffisait d'y penser


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il suffisait d'y penser



C'est pourtant une évidence 



> Je me demande au passage si nos ministres seraient vraiment d'accord pour être jugés par un jury populaire quand on leur demande des comptes pour des affaires de financement occultes des partis politiques... *J'en connais qui ne seraient probablement jamais revenus du Canada*. Mais bon, les délinquants, c'est les autres.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ca sest passé en juin 2005. Gérard Philippe, un retraité, trouve son chat pendu, pris au piège dans un collet en cuivre installé à environ 2 m de hauteur, dans une haie à Gouy-sous-Bellonne (Pas-de-Calais).



   

sauvez le soldat BackCat !


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Octobre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> sauvez le soldat BackCat !



J'aurais dis Finn_Atlas moi...  Ca fait longtemps qu'il n'a pas posté/modéré...


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> J'aurais dis Finn_Atlas moi...  Ca fait longtemps qu'il n'a pas posté/modéré...



Je t'explique, vu que c'est de l'humour Lemmyfiant : la news parle d'un chat.
Un chat.
Backcat.

Voilà. Je sais...


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je t'explique, vu que c'est de l'humour Lemmyfiant : la news parle d'un chat.
> Un chat.
> Backcat.
> 
> Voilà. Je sais...



 Je sais que je peux sembler pas très "fut fut" parfois, mais javais très bien compris.


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Je sais que je peux sembler pas très "fut fut" parfois, mais javais très bien compris.



Oh excuse moi ! Ce n'est pas si courant !


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Oh excuse moi ! Ce n'est pas si courant !



Mais y a pas de quoi.  

Dautant que je nai aucun mérite puisque je me suis pris mon premier cdb rouge par lui (pour une image un peu trop "hot" quil parait)


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Octobre 2006)

Dans un journal de province...




 ...


----------



## maousse (25 Octobre 2006)

Pas vraiment d'actualit&#233;, mais une navette par dessus les nuages, &#231;a a de la gueule quand m&#234;me :
http://www.warrenellis.com/?p=3183


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2006)

maousse a dit:


> Pas vraiment d'actualité, mais une navette par dessus les nuages, ça a de la gueule quand même :
> http://www.warrenellis.com/?p=3183



_actualité amusante ou pas : maousse est revenue...  _


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2006)

Les hackers sp&#233;culent
Et avec le pognon qu'ils ont ramass&#233;, ils ont achet&#233; des actions Apple ? C'est un bon investissement en ce moment.  
N'emp&#234;che, pour les clients victimes de ce "d&#233;tournement", c'est pas dr&#244;le.  



Classement mondial de la libert&#233; de la presse


> Concernant la France, "La France (35e) perd cinq places depuis l&#8217;ann&#233;e derni&#232;re et vingt-quatre places en cinq ans. La multiplication des perquisitions au sein de m&#233;dias et des mises en examen de journalistes est un r&#233;el sujet de pr&#233;occupation pour les organisations professionnelles et les syndicats. Par ailleurs, l&#8217;automne 2005 a &#233;t&#233; particuli&#232;rement difficile pour les journalistes fran&#231;ais. Plusieurs d&#8217;entre eux ont &#233;t&#233; agress&#233;s ou menac&#233;s lors du conflit syndical n&#233; de la privatisation de la SNCM, en Corse, et pendant les violentes manifestations dans les banlieues fran&#231;aises, en novembre."


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Classement mondial de la libert&#233; de la presse



C'est &#233;tonnant de voir comment les atteintes &#224; la libert&#233; d'expression et au droit &#224; l'information n'int&#233;resse personne...

..._Perdre bient&#244;t la m&#233;moire d'un bienfait est le vice des Fran&#231;ais._ -Cardinal de Richelieu-


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est étonnant de voir comment les atteintes à la liberté d'expression et au droit à l'information n'intéresse personne...
> 
> ..._Perdre bientôt la mémoire d'un bienfait est le vice des Français._ -Cardinal de Richelieu-


Si ce n'était le vice que des Français...


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Si ce n'était le vice que des Français...



Certainement, mais pour le "pays des droits de l'homme" c'est pas très glorieux.


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Octobre 2006)

Du gâteau, la sortie de Firefox 2.0... Même pour Microsoft


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Du gâteau, la sortie de Firefox 2.0... Même pour Microsoft


Ils sont beuax joueurs chez Microsoft, quand ils veulent.


----------



## Amok (25 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Classement mondial de la libert&#233; de la presse



La France (35e) perd cinq places depuis l&#8217;ann&#233;e derni&#232;re et _*vingt-quatre places en cinq ans.

*_Bien, bien...

Une autre info formidable : mais o&#249; passent donc les portables ?


----------



## Lila (25 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Classement mondial de la libert&#233; de la presse




....bon en m&#234;me temps la Finlande en num&#233;ro 1.. ...rapport&#233; au nombre de titres en circulation et surtout l'int&#233;r&#234;t mondial de l'opinion finlandaise je me m'interroge sur la pertinence des crit&#232;res......
....c'est comme rapporter que les motards font exploser les stats des tu&#233;s sur la route en int&#233;grant le seul fait de l'augmentation des accidents mortels sur la capitale (r&#233;elle) qui bien queffective n'est pas pond&#233;r&#233;e par le fait qu'elle est aussi d&#251; au fait que pas mal de conducteur auto ont switch&#233; sur des deux roues (scooters en plus) pour palier l'augmentation des tarifs &#224; la pompe et autres inconv&#233;nients de circulation.....et sont des grosses pinces (nases).
...donc les chiffres bruts tel quel ne sont pas toujours repr&#233;sentatifs de la r&#233;alit&#233;....juste une interpr&#233;tation jouurnalistique....

...ensuite je crois qu'une certaine presse draine pas mal de probl&#232;mes juridiques du fait que leur existence m&#234;me est bas&#233;e sur un cr&#233;neau "bord line"... La presse people se prend des proc&#232;s &#224; la pelle....si ces chiffres rentrent en ligne de compte pour mesurer le "baillonnement" de la presse, l&#224; encore c'est "fausser" la conclusion globale...

La France est je crois l'un des pays o&#249; il existe le plus de titres en vente .....et o&#249; l'on voit des &#233;missions de t&#233;l&#233; gratin&#233;es (&#224; tout point de vue)....

Alors je crois qu'il faut s&#233;rieusement mod&#233;rer ce classement


----------



## Amok (25 Octobre 2006)

DVD Jon frappe encore.  Le Monde - libé.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> DVD Jon frappe encore.  Le Monde - libé.



Tiens, Libé devient de droite...


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> DVD Jon frappe encore.  Le Monde - libé.



Ouais bah mon jeu de mot est meilleur.    :rateau:


----------



## Amok (25 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ouais bah mon jeu de mot est meilleur.    :rateau:



On relève un post de l'Amok en se moquant, Monsieur Mobyduck ? On ouvre un sujet juste pour une info ? Hmmmm ?


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> On rel&#232;ve un post de l'Amok en se moquant, Monsieur Mobyduck ? On ouvre un sujet juste pour une info ? Hmmmm ?



N'emp&#234;che, je suis pas le seul &#224; ouvrir un fil d&#233;di&#233; dessus.      :rateau:

Edit: Comme &#231;a je ne serrai pas seul &#224; trinquer.


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2006)

Ce que je vois surtout, c'est que c'est une bonne nouvelle en général... Nous somme pratiquement tous des utilisateurs forcenés de nos machines, donc forcemment très content quand on peut contourner les interdits... (foutre-cul la charte bordel   ), et je pense que c'est bien qu'un hacker casse une barrière de plus (dût elle être créée par Apple), parce que le but de la toile reste celui de la libre circulation des données...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2006)

Les disques durs externes bientôt taxés



> APRÈS les CD vierges, les DVD vierges, les baladeurs numériques, avec ou sans disque dur, et récemment les décodeurs haut de gamme, les membres de la commission chargée de la copie privée s'attaquent aux disques durs externes



Comme disait Coluche, jusqu'où vont-ils s'arrêter ? :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2006)

Entendu sur France Info ce matin, et ce soir un reportage sur France2 :

Le créationnisme

55% des américains y croient, et notamment un certain G.W. Bush ... :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Entendu sur France Info ce matin, et ce soir un reportage sur France2 :
> 
> Le créationnisme
> 
> 55% des américains y croient, et notamment un certain G.W. Bush ... :hein:


Pour un peu, on se croirait revenu au temps de l'Inquisition. Quelle régression.  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Entendu sur France Info ce matin, et ce soir un reportage sur France2 :
> 
> Le créationnisme
> 
> 55% des américains y croient, et notamment un certain G.W. Bush ... :hein:



Sont d'une crédulité, ces américains ... Ils se croient même les meilleurs du monde


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sont d'une crédulité, ces américains ... Ils se croient même les meilleurs du monde


Qu'ils se croient les meilleurs du monde, c'est pas le pire.


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Entendu sur France Info ce matin, et ce soir un reportage sur France2 :
> 
> Le créationnisme
> 
> 55% des américains y croient, et notamment un certain G.W. Bush ... :hein:



Bah, il y a quelques semaines que j'ai pu voir le reportage *Dieu contre Darwin* sur Arte. Il parlait de ces personnes et de leurs idées qui commence doucement à trouver écho en Europe... :mouais:

 Et dire que dans quelques centaines dannées, on aura peut-être dautres religions comme cela est arrivé dans le passé


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bah, il y a quelques semaines que j'ai pu voir le reportage *Dieu contre Darwin* sur Arte. Il parlait de ces personnes et de leurs idées qui commence doucement à trouver écho en Europe... :mouais:
> 
> Et dire que dans quelques centaines dannées, on aura peut-être dautres religions comme cela est arrivé dans le passé



D'un autre côté, quand on voit Dark Tintin, on se dit qu'il y a quand même des preuves que certains sont le fruit du hasard, pas d'une quelquonque évolution !   :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> D'un autre côté, quand on voit Dark Tintin, on se dit qu'il y a quand même des preuves que certains sont le fruit du hasard, pas d'une quelquonque évolution !   :love:



L'homme descend du singe, le problème c'est que certains descendent plus vite que d'autres ...


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, quand on voit Dark Tintin, on se dit qu'il y a quand m&#234;me des preuves que certains sont le fruit du hasard, pas d'une quelquonque &#233;volution !   :love:




...sauf si on consid&#232;re que le troll est une &#233;volution normale de notre belle soci&#233;t&#233; &#233;lectronique.... 

 ..j'y vais l&#224;....hop


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

_


Amok a dit:



			D'un autre côté, quand on voit Dark Tintin, on se dit qu'il y a quand même des preuves que certains sont le fruit du hasard, pas d'une quelquonque évolution !   :love:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


justement l'évolution selon Darwin est fruit du Hasard...  

c'est la sélection naturelle qui fait que ne survivra pas une telle coupe de cheveux... 

_


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Entendu sur France Info ce matin, et ce soir un reportage sur France2 :
> 
> Le cr&#233;ationnisme
> 
> 55% des am&#233;ricains y croient, et notamment un certain G.W. Bush ... :hein:


Une chose est s&#251;re c'est que le cr&#233;titionnisme &#224; de bons jours devant lui...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4025882 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> justement l'évolution selon Darwin est fruit du Hasard...
> 
> ...





En tout cas tes cheveux à toi ne t'ont pas survécus...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Entendu sur France Info ce matin, et ce soir un reportage sur France2 :
> 
> Le créationnisme
> 
> 55% des américains y croient, et notamment un certain G.W. Bush ... :hein:





Ben... 

Même dans tout le Monde il y a au minimum 1 personne sur 2 qui est croyante...


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

_


Dark-Tintin a dit:



			En tout cas tes cheveux à toi ne t'ont pas survécus...  

Cliquez pour agrandir...


en plus, tu es bigleux... tu  me confonds avec ton ancêtre de père... :affraid: :affraid:


ce qui d'ailleurs prouve bien que les tiens ne survivront pas trop...   

:affraid: <- tu noteras que j'en ai encore assez pour qu'il se se dressent sur la tête ! 

mais je t'accorde qu'entre avant  et maintenant, mon front grandit... 

_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Octobre 2006)

Mouahahaha il se la joue beau gosse


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

_


Dark-Tintin a dit:



			Mouahahaha il se la joue beau gosse 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


tu te la joues "beau troll" alors pourquoi pas hein... 

_


----------



## Arlequin (26 Octobre 2006)

Le code du service iTunes a été craqué  :rose:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Octobre 2006)

D&#233;j&#224; post&#233;...


----------



## Arlequin (26 Octobre 2006)

oups....... :rose:


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

Son tempérament volcanique est de notoriété publique et Naomi Campbell est une habituée des interpellations. Mercredi en début daprès-midi, accusée davoir griffé sa collaboratrice au visage, la top model a été interrogée pendant plusieurs heures par la police londonienne avant dêtre remise en liberté aux alentours de minuit, le temps que lenquête confirme ou infirme sa culpabilité. 
Naomi, célèbre pour ses colères autant que pour sa beauté, fait actuellement lobjet de plusieurs plaintes déposées par son entourage pour violences en tous genres. Ana Scolavino, une de ses employées, a par exemple reçu en plein visage le téléphone portable de la mannequin. La raison? Apparemment, Naomi ne trouvait pas son jean Quant à Amanda Brack, une autre de ses victimes, elle a porté plainte contre la top model pour lui avoir jeté son passeport dans une piscine, lui avoir lancé un agenda électronique à la figure, et lui avoir craché dessus

(libé)

Allez, rincez-vous l'oeil !


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2006)

:love: 





Amok a dit:


> (Allez, rincez-vous l'oeil !



..ben non ça coupe l'effet du coup....

..alors qu'elle


----------



## Miss Hulk (26 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Son tempérament volcanique est de notoriété publique et Naomi Campbell est une habituée des interpellations. Mercredi en début daprès-midi, accusée davoir griffé sa collaboratrice au visage, la top model a été interrogée pendant plusieurs heures par la police londonienne avant dêtre remise en liberté aux alentours de minuit, le temps que lenquête confirme ou infirme sa culpabilité.
> Naomi, célèbre pour ses colères autant que pour sa beauté, fait actuellement lobjet de plusieurs plaintes déposées par son entourage pour violences en tous genres. Ana Scolavino, une de ses employées, a par exemple reçu en plein visage le téléphone portable de la mannequin. La raison? Apparemment, Naomi ne trouvait pas son jean Quant à Amanda Brack, une autre de ses victimes, elle a porté plainte contre la top model pour lui avoir jeté son passeport dans une piscine, lui avoir lancé un agenda électronique à la figure, et lui avoir craché dessus
> 
> (libé)
> ...



Elle a raison! Moi non plus faut pas m'énerver!


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

Qui sont les jeunes fumeurs de cannabis dont la consommation est probl&#233;matique ? Comment le dispositif de soins r&#233;pond-il aux probl&#232;mes de d&#233;pendance auxquels ils sont confront&#233;s ?

Vous voulez savoir tout ?! C'est ici !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Son tempérament volcanique est de notoriété publique et Naomi Campbell est une habituée des interpellations. Mercredi en début daprès-midi, accusée davoir griffé sa collaboratrice au visage, la top model a été interrogée pendant plusieurs heures par la police londonienne avant dêtre remise en liberté aux alentours de minuit, le temps que lenquête confirme ou infirme sa culpabilité.
> Naomi, célèbre pour ses colères autant que pour sa beauté, fait actuellement lobjet de plusieurs plaintes déposées par son entourage pour violences en tous genres. Ana Scolavino, une de ses employées, a par exemple reçu en plein visage le téléphone portable de la mannequin. La raison? Apparemment, Naomi ne trouvait pas son jean Quant à Amanda Brack, une autre de ses victimes, elle a porté plainte contre la top model pour lui avoir jeté son passeport dans une piscine, lui avoir lancé un agenda électronique à la figure, et lui avoir craché dessus
> 
> (libé)
> ...



C'est pour ça qu'il avait l'air fatigué, dimanche, Flavio ?


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est pour ça qu'il avait l'air fatigué, dimanche, Flavio ?



parce qu'ils sont "de nouveau" ensemble ?


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4026780 a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'ils sont "de nouveau" ensemble ?



Vérole ! Je trouvais ca étrange qu'elle parte tous les dimanches chez sa mère !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4026780 a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'ils sont "de nouveau" ensemble ?



Ah ? Je ne savais pas qu'ils avaient rompus. :rose: Bon, Amok, va falloir que tu continues à chercher, sa mère est décédée, et ce n'est pas Flavio.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2006)

Ce n'est plus Mac Ge ici, c'est "Voici".


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce n'est plus Mac Ge ici, c'est "Voici".



Il ny a quà aller voir sur Portfolio cest plein de paparazzi


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

Microsoft Firefox 2007


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

Pet-scan et intégrisme économique


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Octobre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pet-scan et intégrisme économique


 Mais ils sont pas obligé de les acheter, non ?


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Octobre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pet-scan et int&#233;grisme &#233;conomique


Oups... :rose: 

J'ai cru que c'&#233;tait un truc pour les coloscopies...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Mais ils sont pas oblig&#233; de les acheter, non ?



La Belgique va devoir s'expliquer devant le commissaire europ&#233;en aux affaires &#233;conomiques et s'ils n'arrivent pas &#224; s'entendrent &#231;a ira devant la cour europ&#233;enne. Mais je ne pense que le commissaire va gagner&#8230; Faut pas pousser quand m&#234;me&#8230;


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Octobre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Oups... :rose:
> 
> J'ai cru que c'était un truc pour les coloscopies...



Et moi, je connaissais pas, je pensais que c'était un scanner pour animaux de compagnie alors... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Oups... :rose:
> 
> J'ai cru que c'&#233;tait un truc pour les coloscopies...





G2LOQ a dit:


> Et moi, je connaissais pas, je pensais que c'&#233;tait un scanner pour animaux de compagnie alors... :mouais:



Pet-scan : d&#233;finition


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Octobre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> La Belgique va devoir s'expliquer devant le commissaire européen aux affaires économiques et s'ils n'arrivent pas à s'entendrent ça ira devant la cour européenne. Mais je ne pense que le commissaire va gagner Faut pas pousser quand même



Comme quoi, la commission ne fait pas ch*** que Microsoft... 

(S'ils pouvaient faire tomber la taxe sur les CD,DVD,HDD qu'on a en France ça serait sympa de leurs part. Car, payer la sacem quand tu achètes le morceau (1 fois) , quand tu veux lécouter dans ta bagniole (2 fois), ou même sur ton ordinateur (3 fois), cest un peu chère pour un même morceau.)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2006)

Une élection de rêve    



> Le jury était prestigieux ...hum... K maro... ou encore Charles Philippe d'Orléans vu dans "Sortez moi de là, je suis une célébrité"...Du lourd.
> La fin a tourné au grotesque !  Les deux premières étaient à égalité selon Omar Harfouch, et le jury a du revoter pour désigner la gagnante après un long moment où personne, Foucault y compris, ne savait que faire. Omar avait même eu l'idée de faire voter le jury à main levée...Bonjour le secret du vote !


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Une élection de rêve



Y a encore des gens qui regarde ça?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Y a encore des gens qui regarde ça?



Apparemment. Mais moi, je voudrai la même organisation de rêve pour les Présidentielles l'année prochaine. C'est possible ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Apparemment. Mais moi, je voudrai la même organisation de rêve pour les Présidentielles l'année prochaine. C'est possible ?




tu veux dire que tu veux les voir en maillots !:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> tu veux dire que tu veux les voir en maillots !:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Non. Un vote à mains levées.


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2006)

_


iDuck a dit:



			Non. Un vote à mains levées.   

Cliquez pour agrandir...


texto, ça ne fera que 25% des votes exprimés...  :rose:

comment ça, j'ai dit une énorme connerie ? 

comment ça, point de Godwin atteint ? 


trouvez vite une autre actualité amusante ou pas ! 
_


----------



## La mouette (28 Octobre 2006)

Paranoïa


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Paranoïa


Il devrait essayer de vendre son invention à Apple. Je suis sûr que ça peut les intéresser.


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Octobre 2006)

Un *"IParanoid-keyboard"*?


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Octobre 2006)

Google Earth, c'est bon pour trouver de l'herbe.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Google Earth, c'est bon pour trouver de l'herbe.


On n'est plus tranquille chez soi.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> On n'est plus tranquille chez soi.




Valou, ferme le placard, y a google qui fait rien qu'à nous mater:affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Valou, ferme le placard, y a google qui fait rien qu'&#224; nous mater:affraid: :affraid:


M&#234;me dans le placard (l&#224; o&#249; les &#233;pouses infid&#232;les planquent leurs amants) ?  :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Même dans le placard (là où les épouses infidèles planquent leurs amants) ?  :afraid: :afraid:



Les épouses de canard, alors, parce que chez nous, les humains, c'est dans la penderie qu'elles les mettent (le frigo, c'est une légende).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les épouses de canard, alors, parce que chez nous, les humains, c'est dans la penderie qu'elles les mettent (le frigo, c'est une légende).


Penderie, placard, c'est pareil.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Penderie, placard, c'est pareil.



Valou, c'est qui le mec dans l penderie qui fume comme un pompier?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Valou, c'est qui le mec dans l penderie qui fume comme un pompier?


Pascal 77 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Pascal 77 ?



J'ai arrêté de fumer depuis 25 ans


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai arr&#234;t&#233; de fumer depuis 25 ans


Et tu te caches toujours dans les penderies ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2006)

Pas du tout, je ne vais voir ta femme que lorsque tu n'es pas l&#224; !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du tout, je ne vais voir ta femme que lorsque tu n'es pas là !


J'en n'ai pas.     

Perdu ! Essaye encore.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> J'en n'ai pas.
> 
> Perdu ! Essaye encore.



voila l'actu, iDuck est célibataire. Voui, dites nous tout , petit, vous étiez comment? Hmm, oui, c'est cela


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> voila l'actu, iDuck est c&#233;libataire. Voui, dites nous tout , petit, vous &#233;tiez comment? Hmm, oui, c'est cela


Tout le monde en parle.  





EDIT : Mireille Dumas, sors du corps de ZRXolivier.


----------



## Miss Hulk (30 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai arrêté de fumer depuis 25 ans


 

T'aurais pas du.


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> voila l'actu, iDuck est célibataire. Voui, dites nous tout , petit, vous étiez comment? Hmm, oui, c'est cela



il a jamais dit qu'il était célibataire, il a dit qu'il était pas marié... nuance

_c'est quand même plus pratique pour se tapper des cars entiers de suédoises, ou autres...._


----------



## al02 (30 Octobre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> il a jamais dit qu'il &#233;tait c&#233;libataire, il a dit qu'il &#233;tait pas mari&#233;... nuance



Plus s&#233;rieux : Follement comique !        

R&#233;chauffement climatique : _un rapport inqui&#233;tant. Mouarff !_ :love: :love: :love: :love:  

*5.500 milliards d'euros*, c'est plus que le gros lot du Loto ! _Une paille ! (dans une botte de foin..)
_
_Il va falloir revoir tout notre mode de vie : &#234;tes-vous pr&#234;ts &#224; le faire ? 

Bof, qui vivra verra. Apr&#232;s nous, le d&#233;luge !_


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Octobre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Il va falloir revoir tout notre mode de vie : êtes-vous* sommes nous* prêts à le faire ?


----------



## al02 (30 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


>



C'est à *vous* que je pose la question, pas à nous


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> C'est à *vous* que je pose la question, pas à nous



I am, he has, you are me and we are all together :mouais:


----------



## al02 (30 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> I am, he has, you are me and we are all together :mouais:



Je suis disponible pour l'available laver les bols ! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> l'available


A la main ou en machine &#224; 40°.


----------



## al02 (31 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> A la main ou en machine &#224; 40&#176;.



C'est _wash_ comme remarque !   :love:


----------



## Nephou (31 Octobre 2006)

_vous pourriez d&#233;j&#224; commencer par &#233;conomiser vos claviers non ?_


----------



## Amok (31 Octobre 2006)

C&#8217;est officiel : comme les humains, les chimpanz&#233;s et les dauphins, les &#233;l&#233;phants sont une esp&#232;ce &#224; part. Ils viennent en effet de rejoindre le petit club des esp&#232;ces capables de reconna&#238;tre leur propre image dans un miroir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2006)

Ils faisaient d&#233;j&#224; partie du club assez ferm&#233; aussi des mammif&#232;res &#224; porter leurs glandes mammaires sur la poitrine, et non sur l'abdomen. Y aurait-il un lien (se reconnaitre dans le miroir pour mieux s'admirer) ?


----------



## duracel (31 Octobre 2006)

des Xserve


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

L'oiseau de la terreur découvert en Patagonie


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4033140 a dit:
			
		

> L'oiseau de la terreur d&#233;couvert en Patagonie



Ces nains ? je te pr&#233;sente Diatryma, de 35 &#224; 38 millions d'ann&#233;es plus vieux que ta terreur &#224; la redresse, pas plus haut (2m80) mais pr&#232;s de deux fois plus gros et plus lourd. Il &#233;tait la terreur des plaines durant l'&#233;poque intercal&#233;e entre la disparition des dinosaures et l'apparition des premiers grands mammif&#232;res carnivores.




Ta niouze est int&#233;ressante, mais un poil trop sensationaliste !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ces nains ? je te présente Diatrima, de 35 à 38 millions d'années plus vieux que ta terreur à la redresse, pas plus haut (2m80) mais près de deux fois plus gros et plus lourd. Il était la terreur des plaines durant l'époque intercalée entre la disparition des dinosaures et l'apparition des premiers grands mammifères carnivores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas moyen de voir cette Diatrima


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Pas moyen de voir cette Diatrima



Diatryma, en fait, j'avé fé une pheaute :rateau:. Tu le vois, maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Diatryma, en fait, j'avé fé une pheaute :rateau:. Tu le vois, maintenant ?



Oui je la vois magnifique on a envie de la prendre dans ses bras :sick:


----------



## al02 (31 Octobre 2006)

Edit.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Oui je la vois magnifique on a envie de la prendre dans ses bras :sick:




Ah ? Moi quand je la vois j'ai la magnifique envie de me pendre avec qu'elle me prenne dans ses bras


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2006)

Universal casse les prix de la musique en ligne


> UNIVERSAL MUSIC a d&#233;cid&#233; de frapper fort. Le num&#233;ro un mondial du disque, filiale de Vivendi, lance une vaste campagne de baisse des prix pour le t&#233;l&#233;chargement de 1 500 albums. Cette nouvelle offre d&#233;bute aujourd'hui et permet aux consommateurs d'avoir acc&#232;s sur Internet aux artistes les plus populaires pour un prix inf&#233;rieur de 30 % au tarif actuel. Le prix en ligne d'un de ces 1 500 albums, appartenant au fonds du groupe hors nouveaut&#233;s, tombe aux environs de 7 eur contre 10 eur actuellement.



Mais pas sur les nouveaut&#233;s. Donc &#231;a ne sert &#224; rien puisqu'on les trouve d&#233;j&#224; &#224; prix cass&#233; dans le commerce.


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Universal casse les prix de la musique en ligne Mais pas sur les nouveautés. Donc ça ne sert à rien puisqu'on les trouve déjà à prix cassé dans le commerce.



 Et puis, rien ne vaut un CD/DVD pour avoir un son de qualité.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2006)

Le zoo de Lyon s'est doté d'une "plaine africaine"

"En attendant, les éléphants et les grands fauves, notamment les lions de l'Atlas, dont il ne reste plus qu'une soixantaine de spécimens au monde, continuent de vivre dans des espaces étroits et vétustes."

Ce n'est que mon avis mais ce zoo est une honte et il n'a pas sa place en centre ville ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2006)

Le "parrain" de l'île  se tue dans un accident

Jean-Baptiste Jérôme Colonna, présenté comme le «seul véritable parrain » de lîle, est mort au volant de sa voiture mercredi dans le sud de la Corse.

Un parent de l'autre colonna ?


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2006)

_t'as pas la t&#233;l&#233; chez toi odr&#233; ? 
_


----------



## Miss Hulk (1 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Le "parrain" de l'île  se tue dans un accident
> 
> Jean-Baptiste Jérôme Colonna, présenté comme le «seul véritable parrain » de lîle, est mort au volant de sa voiture mercredi dans le sud de la Corse.
> 
> Un parent de l'autre colonna ?



Ben en Corse ils sont tous un peu parents depuis des générations...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2006)

Miss Hulk a dit:


> Ben en Corse ils sont tous un peu parents depuis des générations...


Mon arrière grand mère maternelle est une Colonna!...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Novembre 2006)

Ca on l'a devin&#233; tout de suite&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4035265 a dit:
			
		

> _t'as pas la télé chez toi odré ?
> _



Si mais je la regarde pas .... ça veut dire que pour moi les actualités d'ici sont vraiment des actualités   



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mon arrière grand mère maternelle est une Colonna!...



Si j'avais su ... :affraid:


----------



## Dory (1 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mon arri&#232;re grand m&#232;re maternelle est une Colonna!...



De quelle branche?



> Si j'avais su .



Il faut toujours r&#233;fl&#233;chir avant ..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2006)

Dory a dit:


> De quelle branche?



De celle qui scelle les alliances solides, très chère...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2006)

Dory a dit:


> Il faut toujours réfléchir avant ..



En même temps on s'en tamponne le coquillard.

Mais j'ai des liens de parentés avec le curé d'Ars ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Mais j'ai des liens de parentés avec le curé d'Ars ...



... Mais pas en droite ligne alors... Sinon ça voudrait dire que sa sainteté aimait à lutiner la gueuse...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Novembre 2006)

Alors c'est &#231;a tes alliances solides ?

Un descendant de terroriste Corse et une autruche descendante d'un cur&#233; pervers !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2006)

Fallait pas pisser là !


----------



## tirhum (2 Novembre 2006)

J'ai hésité, mais finalement, je l'ai mise ici.....


----------



## duracel (2 Novembre 2006)

Le ipod a du soucis à se faire?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Le ipod a du soucis à se faire?


Bah, les analystes, faut pas trop écouter ce qu'ils racontent. De toutes façons on verra bien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Le ipod a du soucis à se faire?





iDuck a dit:


> Bah, les analystes, faut pas trop écouter ce qu'ils racontent. De toutes façons on verra bien.



Sont-ce les mêmes analystes qui, de 1985 à 2002 ou 2003 répétaient toutes les semaines "qu'Apple c'est fini, encore un ou deux trimestres, et ils déposent le bilan" ?


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Fallait pas pisser là !



Bah quoi? Il est tombé dans la cuvette...  

...c'est pas beau de se moquer comme ça.   

    :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Novembre 2006)

*58 % des possesseurs d'iPod pourraient passer au Zune

Edit: -_-'


*


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Novembre 2006)

Déjà bu juste au dessus.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Le "parrain" de l'île  se tue dans un accident



Un parrain c'est bien mais deux par deux ça irrait plus vite.


----------



## vousti (2 Novembre 2006)

salut,

tout simplement génial!!!

je ne sais pas si c'est ici qu'il fallait mettre l'info..... mais bon.

Ce site permet de localiser la plupart des telephones mobiles

pour les pays étrangers , remplacer le 0 par le code du pays ex/+41 pour la suisse


http://www.celtascortos.org/moviles


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2006)

vousti a dit:


> salut,
> 
> tout simplement génial!!!
> 
> ...



Ouais ... bof :sick: :affraid: :mouais:  :hein:  

Je la range dans actualités pas amusantes ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Novembre 2006)

Le titre c'est actualit&#233;s amusantes... ou pas


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Le titre c'est actualités amusantes... ou pas



En fait si je la range dans amusantes   :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (2 Novembre 2006)

vousti a dit:


> salut,
> 
> http://www.celtascortos.org/moviles



Si t'as un truc qui date de moins de 2 ans ça va aussi..  

C'est plus de l'actualité, et pour le reste chacun jugera de l'amusement


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Novembre 2006)

Yep, je l'avais d&#233;j&#224; vu, et j'avais &#233;t&#233; surpris en voyant qu'en entrant mon num&#233;ro j'&#233;tais &#224; cet endroit... Je pense qu'il y'a quelques bugs dans leurs syst&#232;me... :hein: 




*NE dites pas que je suis na&#239;f*


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Novembre 2006)

Mais non voyons, c'est seulement pour endormir ta vigilance.


----------



## duracel (3 Novembre 2006)

Encore une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Encore une bonne nouvelle.


Au lieu du poisson pan&#233;, on aura du poisson pas n&#233;.


----------



## al02 (3 Novembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Encore une bonne nouvelle.



De toute fa&#231;on, le _gas_-pillage de la plan&#232;te continue, tout le monde s'en fish ! :mouais:



> La morue de l'Atlantique nord a d&#233;j&#224; atteint le point de non-retour et est consid&#233;r&#233;e quasiment &#233;teinte.


 Dans ce cas, on p&#234;chera du cabillaud.  

Mais ce matin, il fait 5 &#176;C, un peu de r&#233;chauffement climatique serait le bienvenu !


----------



## duracel (3 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Dans ce cas, on pêchera du cabillaud.


 
C'est l'autre nom de la morue.
Je ne suis pas sûr que ce changement sémantique change quelque chose à la situation. :rateau:


----------



## al02 (3 Novembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> C'est l'autre nom de la morue.



Tout juste !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Encore une bonne nouvelle.





al02 a dit:


> De toute façon, le _gas_-pillage de la planète continue, tout le monde s'en fish ! :mouais:
> 
> Dans ce cas, on pêchera du cabillaud.
> 
> Mais ce matin, il fait 5 °C, un peu de réchauffement climatique serait le bienvenu !





duracel a dit:


> C'est l'autre nom de la morue.
> Je ne suis pas sûr que ce changement sémantique change quelque chose à la situation. :rateau:



D'après ce document (alinéa 1.5), il reste une chance :



> Les activités naissantes à croissance rapide sont par exemple lélevage de cabillaud (également appelée morue de l'Atlantique)


----------



## al02 (3 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'apr&#232;s ce document (alin&#233;a 1.5), il reste une chance :



De toute fa&#231;on, il restera suffisamment de morues sur Terre !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Novembre 2006)

Et puis de thons aussi


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> De toute façon, il restera suffisamment de morues sur Terre !





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et puis de thons aussi


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Novembre 2006)

*Ca chauffe pour Firefox 2.0 !*


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2006)

Les nains de jardin de Limoges retrouvés près d'un ruisseau.


----------



## Amok (3 Novembre 2006)

Homos : comment Sarkozy a composé avec son parti.

Ca j'adore : " Il a testé fin août son idée lors d'un dîner rassemblant des personnalités du show-biz et aurait été conforté par l'ex-lofteur Steevy :  _«Les gays s'en foutent du mariage.»"


Il a de bons conseillers !   
_


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Les nains de jardin de Limoges retrouvés près d'un ruisseau.



Faudrait peut-être leurs dire que c'est des objets et pas des êtres vivants ces nains... :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Faudrait peut-être leurs dire que c'est des objets et pas des êtres vivants ces nains... :mouais:



Humour, second degré, ironie, toussa toussa...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Novembre 2006)

D'ailleurs je crois que c'est le principe de cette association


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Novembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Humour, second degré, ironie, toussa toussa...



C'est surtout très c** et ça reste du vol. 


La vrai question est: Pourquoi mettre de telles horreurs dans son jardin?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> C'est surtout très c** et ça reste du vol.
> 
> 
> La vrai question est: Pourquoi mettre de telles horreurs dans son jardin?


Bah, tu sais : les goûts et les couleurs...  
Mais c'est vrai que c'est moche.


----------



## al02 (4 Novembre 2006)

Encore une qui ne manque pas d'air !


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Encore une qui ne manque pas d'air !


J'en reste sans voix...


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Encore une qui ne manque pas d'air !



Et Greenpeace est sur le coup... :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Novembre 2006)

Toujours, dès qu'il y a des coups fumants.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Novembre 2006)

D&#232;s qu'il y'a de la fum&#233;e dirais-je...


----------



## Amok (4 Novembre 2006)

Et pour ceux ici qui pompent l'air des modérateurs, vous pensez qu'il y a possibilité de... ?!


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et pour ceux ici qui *pompent* l'air des modérateurs, vous pensez qu'il y a possibilité de... ?!



Le frustration que ce ne soit que de l'air? 
 


OK, je sors  ==>[] :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Encore une qui ne manque pas d'air !


Elle n'a qu'à faire comme Mickaël Jackson : avoir un caisson à oxygène.


----------



## richard-deux (5 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Et Greenpeace est sur le coup... :mouais:



Ce qui me fait sourir c'est cette phrase:
_Si nécessaire, l'organisation est prête à porter l'affaire devant le Tribunal fédéral et la Cour européenne des droits de l'homme à Strasbourg._

La Suisse est-elle dans l'Europe ?


----------



## La mouette (5 Novembre 2006)

> LA COUR EUROPÉENNE
> 
> La Suisse a ratifié en 1974 la Convention européenne des droits de l'homme, qui garantit toute une série de droits fondamentaux.
> 
> ...



.....


----------



## richard-deux (5 Novembre 2006)

Je viens de faire une recherche et je ne pensais pas qu'il y avait autant de pays au sein de la CEDH.  

Les États membres de la Cour européenne des Droits de l'Homme sont :
 Albanie
 Allemagne
 Andorre
 Arménie
 Autriche
 Azerbaïdjan
 Belgique
 Bosnie-Herzégovine
 Bulgarie
 Chypre
 Croatie
 Danemark
 Espagne
 Estonie
 Finlande
 France
 Géorgie
 Grèce
 Hongrie
 Irlande
 Islande
 Italie
 Lettonie
 Liechtenstein
 Lituanie
 Luxembourg
 Macédoine
 Malte
 Moldavie
 Monaco
 Norvège
 Pays-Bas
 Pologne
 Portugal
 Roumanie
 Royaume-Uni
 Russie
 Saint-Marin
 Serbie-et-Monténégro
 Slovaquie
 Slovénie
 Suède
 Suisse
 République tchèque
 Turquie
 Ukraine


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Encore une qui ne manque pas d'air !



Dans le même temps, ce n'est pas si con, arriver à judiciariser suffisamment le système afin que nous ne tournions plus qu'en boucle...
Imaginez, un monde meilleur ou il ne subsisterait que des profesionnels de justice et où tous les autres métiers seraient informatisés et robotisés, et la communication sociale n'existerait plus qu'à travers le spectre d'un tribunal... un monde beau, un monde nouveau  

Bref un monde qui sauverait _*le chatio*_ :love: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

MSN Music ferme ses portes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> MSN Music ferme ses portes


Donc tous les morceaux achetés sur VirginMega et consorts, excepté iTunes qui est déjà incompatible, ne seront pas lisibles en l'état sur le Zune. Et ils pensent en vendre beaucoup avec ça ?


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Novembre 2006)

MSN Music est remplac&#233; par Zune Marketplace


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Novembre 2006)

Ce qui parait tout de suite plus logique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> MSN Music est remplac&#233; par Zune Marketplace





Mobyduck a dit:


> Ce qui parait tout de suite plus logique.



En anglais, TH se prononce plus ou moins Z ("the" donne phon&#233;tiquement ze ou zi).

En appliquant &#224; ce postulat une propri&#233;t&#233; de commutativit&#233;, Zune = Thune. Pourquoi venant de la Billou & Co, &#231;a ne m'&#233;tonne pas ? :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Novembre 2006)

Signe prémonitoire de son futur succès?


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Novembre 2006)

:rose: 



Et dire que j'ai pas pu y aller pour voir la Grasse...  

Pis d'abord mon papa s'appelle pas John, un point c'est tout...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pis d'abord mon papa s'appelle pas John, un point c'est tout...



Ben le mien non plus !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pis d'abord mon papa s'appelle pas John, un point c'est tout...



 Jo

C'est pas grave, mon poteau, pisque toi tu t'appelles pas Jones (d'ailleurs, pour les nioubes, 77, c'est pas mon vrai nom non plus !) !


----------



## maousse (7 Novembre 2006)

et les Johnson ont le droit d'y aller alors ?
Merci l'afp pour la le&#231;on sur les patronymes.......


----------



## HmJ (7 Novembre 2006)

maousse a dit:


> et les Johnson ont le droit d'y aller alors ?
> Merci l'afp pour la leçon sur les patronymes.......



Ca vaut mieux que leur manque de neutralite sur des sujets pourtant tres chauds...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> d'ailleurs, pour les nioubes, 77, c'est pas mon vrai nom non plus !) !


Non ! C'est pas vrai ! Pourtant, moi, je croyais.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2006)

maousse a dit:


> et les Johnson ont le droit d'y aller alors ?



Pourquoi ? Il y a des parquets à cirer ? :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Novembre 2006)

Juif et musulmans s'unissent contre la gay pride en Israël.

Quand les extrèmes s'unissent dans la connerie...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quand les extrèmes s'unissent dans la connerie



Note, qu'ils s'unissent ou pas ... la connerie reste leur fond de commerce !  :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Novembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quand les extrèmes s'unissent dans la connerie...


Tout est dit. :mouais:


----------



## Amok (7 Novembre 2006)

u mardi 7 au mercredi 8 novembre, l'association Reporters sans frontières (RSF) a décidé de mobiliser les internautes contre la censure sur la Toile. _"Plus de soixante cyberdissidents sont actuellement emprisonnés dans le monde pour avoir tenté de s'exprimer sur Internet. Ce qui semble simple à tout un chacun dans la plupart des pays du monde est interdit dans treize Etats. En Chine, en Tunisie, en Egypte, donner son avis sur un blog ou sur un site peut conduire en prison"_, rappelle l'association sur son site.

Suite de l'article.


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Novembre 2006)

Le lien n'est pas opérationnel... y'a censure là :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Le lien n'est pas opérationnel... y'a censure là :mouais:



Ajoute un slash derrière le 24 !


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Novembre 2006)

Firefox 2.0 m'ajoute le slash automatiquement


----------



## al02 (7 Novembre 2006)

R&#233;chauffement climatique.
Visionnaire !   :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Réchauffement climatique.
> Visionnaire !   :love:



 S'il a que ça à bouffer, il va maigrir l'ours...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

NIKE-NIKON-NIKÉ


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> NIKE-NIKON-NIKÉ



J'avais vu un sujet parlant de ça.  Sur M6 il me semble. 

P.S: Merci aux petits travailleurs "presque" bénévoles pour ces confortables chaussures.


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Novembre 2006)

Nous y voilà...



Même après une côte de buf faudra pas prendre la route...  

Et pis du "Cabernet Syrah Merlot" c'est pas terrible tout de même en tant que pinard même pour des bovins... meuh alors...


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Novembre 2006)

Et voilà comment on résout la crise viticole !  (Pour eux)


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Nous y voilà...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meuh nan ! Ils élèvent des bufs bourguignons sur pied, c'est tout


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Meuh nan ! Ils élèvent des bufs bourguignons sur pied, c'est tout



et pour le petits oignons, font comment?


----------



## HmJ (8 Novembre 2006)

M'etonne pas, leurs vins australiens sont franchement pas terribles... Rien a voir avec les chiliens !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> et pour le petits oignons, font comment?



Ça et les carottes, c'est ce que le pinard aide à faire descendre


----------



## al02 (8 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Meuh nan ! Ils &#233;l&#232;vent des b&#339;ufs bourguignons sur pied, c'est tout





> Pour le moment, les animaux sont exclusivement r&#233;serv&#233;s au chef *Yamamoto* et 60 t&#234;tes sont pr&#234;tes &#224; l'abattage, a pr&#233;cis&#233; l'&#233;leveur australien.



*Yamamoto*, le vrai nom de *Pascal 77* ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> *Yamamoto*, le vrai nom de *Pascal 77* ?



Pô du tout ! Le chef Kadératé Yamamoto est en fait le petit neveu de l'amiral Isoroku Yamamoto, qui donna tant de soucis à nos amis américains il y a quelques temps. En ce qui me concerne, je descend de l'illustre famille des Takabocémonbazouka, par la branche cadette des Ratahoshoja (mais ma mère est une Hatéjojo).


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> et pour le petits oignons, font comment?




J'ai bien une idée...


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Novembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> M'etonne pas, leurs vins australiens sont franchement pas terribles...


Perso je suis pas tres d'accord avec toi  c'est comme partout, il faut chercher et gouter   :love:


----------



## ivash (8 Novembre 2006)

En avant première et juste pendant le diffusion du discours de George Bush, ce soir, je vous annonce la nouvelle : c'est B. GATES qui remplace D. RUMSFELD à la tête du Pentagone ... 

:mouais:





Naannn ... c'est pas qui vous croyez !!!

Il s'agit de BOB GATES, un ancien de la CIA, et non de Billou ...

Euhmm ... à chacune et chacun de déterminer la portée de cette ... confusion amusante ...


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Novembre 2006)

Ca sent un peu le roussi en ce moment pour Bush. 

(sans mauvais jeu de mots )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Novembre 2006)

*À cette heure-ci*
les poules sont couchées.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Novembre 2006)

"C'était vraiment très intéressant."


Sinon ya un fil pour les "nouvelles amusantes ou pas".
Valait mieux mettre ça là-bas.

...


A la rubrique "ou pas"


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Ca sent un peu le roussi en ce moment pour Bush.
> 
> (sans mauvais jeu de mots )



Ouaip, il s'est fait allumer.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2006)

Comme nouvelle ça ne vaut pas en effet la révélation de l'éxistence des nains voleurs de slips...


----------



## Nephou (8 Novembre 2006)

_hop-l&#224; une petite fusion pour ne pas perdre la main et garder la jambe l&#233;g&#232;re_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _hop-là une petite fusion pour ne pas perdre la main et garder la jambe légère_



Oui... Youkaïdi ; et même Youkaïda!...


----------



## ivash (8 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Comme nouvelle ça ne vaut pas en effet la révélation de l'éxistence des nains voleurs de slips...




On est tous des nains voleurs de slips, les humains, non ?

C'est pas un Corse (fier de l'être, avec sa tête de maure) qui affirmera le contraire ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Novembre 2006)

ivash a dit:


> On est tous des nains voleurs de slips, les humains, non ?



Aurais-tu l'extrème obligeance, ami Rennais, de bien vouloir expliciter quelque peu ton propos?... J'avoue éprouver quelque mal à te suivre dans ton raisonnement...


----------



## duracel (8 Novembre 2006)

Des DELL 4 coeurs


----------



## HmJ (8 Novembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Des DELL 4 coeurs



Ouais, si c'est pas Apple qui a passe l'annonce en premier c'est que c'est pas vraiment interessant :rateau: Deux puces collees entre elles, pas de gains en consommation electrique ou performances par rapport a 2x2 coeurs...


----------



## ivash (9 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Aurais-tu l'extrème obligeance, ami Rennais, de bien vouloir expliciter quelque peu ton propos?... J'avoue éprouver quelque mal à te suivre dans ton raisonnement...



L'un des comportements les plus fondamentaux de l'être humain est d'imiter, de reproduire, puis de revendiquer quelque chose qui se fond dans un lieu qu'il nomme "héritage" (avec parfois plus ou moins de succès, Bush en est un exemple).
La tête de maure du drapeau Corse revendique un "héritage", de même que le drapeau breton en revendique un autre ...
Mais dans le fond, j'ai souvent l'impression (c'est subjectif, je te l'accorde), qu'on est à cent lieues nous autres petits "nains" du XXIe siècle, dimaginer, de parfaitement  prendre la mesure, de ce que contient en émotions, en larmes, en vies, en difficultés multiples de tous ordres, le poids de ces héritages, de cette transmission ...

Peut-être est-ce en s'en imprégnant au plus profond de soi qu'on cesse un peut d'être "nain" ... Enfin jaimerais le croire ...

Bonne nuit et à toi et salue le soleil en premier de ma part, quand tu le verras demain matin (tu es plus au sud et à l'est que moi ) ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Novembre 2006)

Je n'y manquerai pas... Ce matin, si j'ai bien calculé, je devrais le voir poindre sur le golfe du Valinco...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

Rapport sur l'euthanasie en Belgique


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Rapport sur l'euthanasie en Belgique



Bah, ça c'est finalement bien passé en Belgique. 

Peut-être un jour en France...


----------



## al02 (9 Novembre 2006)

Après l'enfant unique, Pékin lance la politique du "chien unique"

Les chiens en surnombre passeront à la casserole !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Les chiens en surnombre passeront à la casserole !



Ah ? Il me semblait avoir lu que là bas, il y a longtemps que ça se pratiquait, qu'ils soient en surnombre ou non, d'ailleurs :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2006)

Il est ce soir sur Arte.



​

:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2006)

Reporter sans fronti&#232;res (carte &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger en bas de page)se mobilise contre les "pays noirs" du web


----------



## al02 (9 Novembre 2006)

Windows Vista est pr&#234;t !


> Soit fin novembre aux entreprises et lancement mondial pour le grand public le 30 janvier 2007.


D&#233;j&#224; !!


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Novembre 2006)

*http://www.kotaku.com/gaming/ps3/ps3-campers-already-in-line-at-best-buy-213422.phpPS3 Campers Already In Line At Best Buy*

... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il est ce soir sur Arte.
> 
> Toph​
> 
> :rateau:



Et en plus, t'as collé la photo à l'intérieur de la porte de ton armoire ! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et en plus, t'as collé la photo à l'intérieur de la porte de ton armoire ! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Ne prends pas tes désirs pour mes réalités  Le slip "vert" façon boomerang, en rêverais-tu ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ne prends pas tes désirs pour mes réalités  Le slip "vert" façon boomerang, en rêverais-tu ?



Ah ? C'est un slip ? J'ai cru que c'était un lance pierre en caoutchouc fluo qu'il avait recyclé :rateau:

Sinon, ne te bile pas, je sais bien que tu es trop panthère de goût pour apprécier ce genre de chose, c'est juste le "fond bois" derrière la photo qui m'a amusé


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Novembre 2006)

Ce soir sur France Inter à 19h !

*Blogs, chats, podcastings, courriels : qu'est-ce qu'Internet a changé dans nos modes de vie ? 

La radio mène à tout à condition d'en sortir ! De Guy Carlier à Nicolas Demorand en passant par Jean-Marc Four, Daniel Mermet et Frédéric Schlesinger, ils ont ou vont chater toute la journée sur France Inter. Gros plan sur l'Internet, côté cour et jardin... Invités : - Francis Jauréguibéry, Sociologue, professeur à l'Université de Pau, chercheur au Cnrs, spécialiste des techniques de l'information et de la communication, auteur aux Puf de "Les branchés du portable : sociologie des usages" - Stéphane Grégoire, juriste chargé de mission au Forum des Droits sur l'Internet - Loïc Lemeur, Directeur Général de "Six Apart", leader mondial des blogs (15 millions dans le monde), lui-même blogueur (200 000 visites par mois) (Et les interventions de Pascal Delannoy, Directeur de Radio-France Multimédia, et Sophie Tavernier, Directrice juridique à la CNIL, qui veut encadrer la prospection politique sur Internet)*

Ce qui est amusant...  

Ben ils viennent de me rappeler et il y a des chances pour que j'y passe en direct...

Ca vous les coupe...  

Si j'y suis, j'essaye de parler de Macgé aussi


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Novembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ce qui est amusant...
> 
> Ben ils viennent de me rappeler et il y a des chances pour que j'y passe en direct...
> 
> ...



 Cest le commencement de la gloire.  Bientôt à toi les émissions de TV, les fêtes, les femmes (ou les hommes au choix) l'argent etc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> C&#8217;est le commencement de la gloire.  Bient&#244;t &#224; toi les &#233;missions de TV, les f&#234;tes, les femmes (ou les hommes au choix) l'argent etc.



Bof, Il est d&#233;j&#224; pass&#233; &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;, tu sais, alors la radio 



EDIT : GRI-LL&#201;, le DJ


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Novembre 2006)

Bon c'est pas encore fait non plus, j'dois pas être le seul sur le sujet, pour le reste j'suis déjà passé deux fois à la télé cette année ça m'a pas ramenée plus d'argent, de FEMMES, ni de gloire...

Je sais rester modeste...


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Novembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bon c'est pas encore fait non plus, j'dois pas être le seul sur le sujet, pour le reste j'suis déjà passé deux fois à la télé cette année ça m'a pas ramenée plus d'argent, de FEMMES, ni de gloire...
> 
> Je sais rester modeste...



 Tas fais tourner ta trombine en tant que spectateur ou participant/invité ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, ne te bile pas, je sais bien que tu es trop panthère de goût pour apprécier ce genre de chose, c'est juste le "fond bois" derrière la photo qui m'a amusé


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> T&#8217;as fais tourner ta trombine en tant que spectateur ou participant/invit&#233; ?


Dans un cas en tant que spectateur/participant, dans l'autre en tant qu'acteur...

Pour ce soir j'ai pas &#233;t&#233; retenu il me semble, je devais &#234;tre trop subversif...


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Novembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Dans un cas en tant que spectateur/participant, dans l'autre en tant qu'acteur...


Sur Arte sans aucun doute.   



> Pour ce soir j'ai pas été retenu il me semble, je devais être trop subversif...



Normal, les pommes, Chirac, tout ça...


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Sur Arte sans aucun doute.



Et ben non, pas assez intellectuel sans doute...


----------



## al02 (10 Novembre 2006)

Les vaches devront rester à cent mètres de la maison des voisins.


> Dans ses attendus, le tribunal citant Alphonse Allais qui proposait de transporter "la ville à la campagne" explique "qu'aucune faute ne peut être reproché" à l'agriculteur.



Ah, les vaches !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Les vaches devront rester à cent mètres de la maison des voisins.
> 
> 
> Ah, les vaches !


J'ai entendu cette info ce matin et je trouve ça consternant. C'est un peu comme si on habitait au bord de la mer et qu'on se plaignait d'être empêché de dormir par le bruit des vagues. :mouais: 
Il faut savoir quand même que la voisine a fait une dépression nerveuse à cause des vaches et de leurs cloches. Non mais, je vous jure. Encore heureux qu'ils n'aient pas obtenu les 5 500  de dommages et intérêts qu'ils demandaient.


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Novembre 2006)

Le Soir a dit:
			
		

> *Une prison en rose pour calmer les d&#233;tenus *
> 
> vendredi 10.11.2006, 07:15Des d&#233;tenus difficiles qui avaient mis le feu &#224; leur prison du Missouri le mois dernier ont retrouv&#233; un &#233;tablissement p&#233;nitentiaire flambant neuf mais enti&#232;rement repeint en rose, &#224; l'initiative des autorit&#233;s qui pensent que c'est une couleur apaisante. _Plusieurs &#233;tudes r&#233;alis&#233;es par des universitaires ont d&#233;termin&#233; que le rose est une couleur apaisante_, a d&#233;clar&#233; le sh&#233;rif du comt&#233; de Dallas Mike Rackley. _Nous esp&#233;rons qu'il aura le m&#234;me effet  sur les prisonniers._ Jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent, huit d&#233;tenus ont regagn&#233; la prison situ&#233;e dans une r&#233;gion rurale et ont retrouv&#233; des cellules aux murs enti&#232;rement repeints de rose bonbon et orn&#233;s de nounours bleus.



Hehe :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Hehe :rateau:


Moi, quand je pense au rose, ce n'est pas à l'apaisement que je pense. Plutôt à Michel Serrault dans "La cage aux folles".


----------



## al02 (10 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Hehe :rateau:



Ils vont devenir gays après avoir été tristes !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Ils vont devenir gays après avoir été tristes !



et moi qui voulais proposer de repeindre les modos en rose...


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, quand je pense au rose, ce n'est pas à l'apaisement que je pense. Plutôt à Michel Serrault dans "La cage aux folles".


Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brute :love:


----------



## Craquounette (10 Novembre 2006)

Vous croyez qu'ils tirent sur TOUS les chats ?


----------



## two (10 Novembre 2006)

*Comment imprimer des objets chez soi. 
*


----------



## wip (10 Novembre 2006)

two a dit:


> *Comment imprimer des objets chez soi. *


 Ca, ça risque vraiment de tout faire exploser !!!
En attendant, je me demande quelle sera la taxe* sur une maison ou une voiture vierge... 

*->Taxe pour la copie privé


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Novembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Vous croyez qu'ils tirent sur TOUS les chats ?



Le spécialiste?


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Novembre 2006)

C'est plut&#244;t l'oppos&#233;, non?


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Novembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> C'est plutôt l'opposé, non?



Surtout qu'il me semble reconnaître Lee Harvey Oswald.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)

Ils sont en colère contre Gollnisch à l'université Jean Moulin - Lyon III


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Novembre 2006)

En m&#234;me temps, c'est pas nouveau, il fait &#231;a depuis un bon moment : il provoque, fait parler de lui, et au dernier moment, presente ses excuses ou dit l'oppos&#233;...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le spécialiste?



Moi je dirai plutôt celui-là.     



wip a dit:


> Ca, ça risque vraiment de tout faire exploser !!!
> En attendant, je me demande quelle sera la taxe* sur une maison ou une voiture vierge...
> 
> *->Taxe pour la copie privé


Ou un gode.     

Je suis déjà dehors.


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2006)

> Ils sont en col&#232;re contre Gollnisch &#224; l'universit&#233; Jean Moulin - Lyon III




Quand j'&#233;tais &#233;tudiant, je faisais un petit canard m&#233;chant et anonyme. Il a voulu me faire un proc&#232;s pour diffamation, ce type. Il voulait que le patron de Science-Po lyon lui d&#233;nonce les auteurs de ces "calomnies indignes".
On avait descendu une bouteille de sky avec notre directeur, pour f&#234;ter &#231;a. 
_Good memories_.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> http://www.lyon-communiques.com/communique.php?id=8830
> 
> Quand j'étais étudiant, je faisais un petit canard méchant et anonyme. Il a voulu me faire un procès pour diffamation, ce type. Il voulait que le patron de Science-Po lyon lui dénonce les auteurs de ces "calomnies indignes".
> On avait descendu une bouteille de sky avec notre directeur, pour fêter ça.
> _Good memories_.



Dans les années 96-97, devant le lycée Ampère Bourse, était distribué une page A4 mensuelle intitulé les "Idées Noires" ou quelque chose comme ça ... Y'aurait il un rapport ? Je ne crois pas me rappeler quels étaient ces anarchistes ...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Novembre 2006)

Autre sujet, autre lieu : 

le WeedBurger, en edition limit&#233; chez BurgerKing


----------



## Amok (10 Novembre 2006)

A propos de l'autre naze :

"_le titre de professeur des Universités pour lequel il perçoit, sans travailler, une rémunération._"

Parfois je me pose la question de savoir si je ne préfèrerais pas être aveugle plutôt que lire des trucs comme ca...


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Dans les années 96-97, devant le lycée Ampère Bourse, était distribué une page A4 mensuelle intitulé les "Idées Noires" ou quelque chose comme ça ... Y'aurait il un rapport ? Je ne crois pas me rappeler quels étaient ces anarchistes ...



C'est une attention gentille, de penser qu'en ces années-là j'eu pu encore être étudiant. :love:

Mais je parle d'un épisode qui est plus vieux que ça d'une décennie...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> C'est une attention gentille, de penser qu'en ces ann&#233;es-l&#224; j'eu pu encore &#234;tre &#233;tudiant. :love:
> 
> Mais je parle d'un &#233;pisode qui est plus vieux que &#231;a d'une d&#233;cennie...



 Souvenirs :love: 

Carton rouge pour Air Cara&#239;bes.


Personne ne comprend l'histoire des discoth&#232;ques ...
Le coup de l'&#233;quitation au bords des plages non plus ....

Edit : T'as raison iDuck, vaut mieux en rire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4046684 a dit:
			
		

> Carton rouge pour Air Cara&#239;bes.
> 
> 
> Personne ne comprend l'histoire des discoth&#232;ques ...


Faut voir le bon c&#244;t&#233; des choses : ils situent quand m&#234;me la Guyane pr&#232;s du Br&#233;sil. Imaginez un peu qu'ils la mettent pr&#232;s du Groenland.


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Novembre 2006)

Tu sais, j'ai deja vu la Grande Muraille de *Chine* en *Espagne* 

plus rien ne m'etonne parfois...


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Novembre 2006)

Pas une vrai actu, mais plein d'humour. 

*l'écran de veille BSOD officiel*


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Tu sais, j'ai deja vu la Grande Muraille de *Chine* en *Espagne*
> 
> plus rien ne m'etonne parfois...



Ouahh, &#231;a a l'air fort, ce que tu prends ... :rateau: J'en veux ! :love:  



G2LOQ a dit:


> Pas une vrai actu, mais plein d'humour.
> 
> *l'&#233;cran de veille BSOD officiel*



Attends, c'est con, &#231;a ! pas besoin d'un logiciel sp&#233;cial, pour avoir un EBDLMQT*, suffit d'avoir Windows, et t'en as tout le temps !   



(*) "Ecran Bleu De La Mort Qui Tue"


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Attends, c'est con, ça ! pas besoin d'un logiciel spécial, pour avoir un EBDLMQT*, suffit d'avoir Windows, et t'en as tout le temps !
> 
> ...



Oh le méchant tacle...    

...C'est pas très fair-play.


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouahh, &#231;a a l'air fort, ce que tu prends ... :rateau: J'en veux ! :love:



Si au moins je savais ce que la personne qui me l'a dit avait pris... nous ne sommes gu&#232;re avanc&#233;s


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Attends, c'est con, ça ! pas besoin d'un logiciel spécial, pour avoir un EBDLMQT*, suffit d'avoir Windows, et t'en as tout le temps !
> 
> 
> 
> (*) "Ecran Bleu De La Mort Qui Tue"



Argh, j'ai cru voir passer un troll! :mouais:


----------



## al02 (11 Novembre 2006)

Oups ! Doublon.


----------



## al02 (11 Novembre 2006)

Un élan ivre terroriste des écoliers suédois    


> L'élan a probablement mangé des pommes fermentées dans un jardin, a expliqué Jan Caïman, un policier de Molndal, à l'agence suédoise TT.



C'est là est le hic, et attendez qu'il prenne son élan !  

------------------

Changeons de sujet, c'est pour ma Pomme ! <---- (clic)      :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Changeons de sujet, c'est pour ma Pomme ! <---- (clic)      :love:



Il n'y a pas de hasard, si tu cherche bien, tu trouvera une autre vari&#233;t&#233; de pomme am&#233;ricaine dont le nom est ... Lisa !  

EDIT : Par contre pas de pomme qui s'appelle I, II ou III ... Bizarre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Novembre 2006)

Apple Europe ne sait plus où mettre ses employés  


> Chose amusante; Il y a maintenant trop de monde à Regent Street et les locaux ont dépassé le seuil de saturation, tout le monde n'ayant plus la place de se caser. Le nombre de salles de réunion est également insuffisant et l'on raconte que le "café du coin" est devenu une annexe du siège. Pour les discussions confidentielles, les réunions se font chez l'un d'eux.
> Devant ces problèmes, Apple Europe a décidé de réagir en prenant d'autres locaux. Mais les employés seront également déçus, puisque ces derniers, toujours à cause du coût de l'immobilier ne seront pas en centre ville, mais en périphérie, dans la zone industrielle jouxtant l'aéroport.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2006)

Tous des voleurs sauf le Zune
Encore un qui va se faire des tas d'amis.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Novembre 2006)

de toutes façons, qui va acheter cette merde?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Novembre 2006)

Quatre alpinistes fran&#231;ais port&#233;s disparus au N&#233;pal...


----------



## al02 (14 Novembre 2006)

Les déjections de pandas transformées en pâte à papier !    

Mais là, c'est encore mieux !   :love:  _(Bravo Bobby !)_


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Les déjections de pandas transformées en pâte à papier !



Comme dirait Djack ... "C'est chié !"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Les déjections de pandas transformées en pâte à papier !
> 
> Mais là, c'est encore mieux !   :love:  _(Bravo Bobby !)_



ça servira donc à faire du PQ :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Les déjections de pandas transformées en pâte à papier !


De mauvais écrits faits sur ce papier on pourra dire tel un JP Coffe de la littérature : "C'est de la merde !".    



C'est qui qu'a sniffé ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Mais là, c'est encore mieux !   :love:  _(Bravo Bobby !)_



Ah mais attention ça n'a rien d'une blague! 
Ce monsieur vend les excréments de sa machine en quelité d'oeuvres d'art. Et il a bien raison.
Il a inventé une oeuvre d'art qui se reproduit, en quelque sorte.
Je suis super fan du concept, vraiment. Ya un côté foutage de gueule évident, mais il y a aussi un vrai boulot pointu en amont. 

C'est ce gars là aussi qui a créé des fermes ou il tatoue des porcs. Il vend leur peau une fois qu'ils sont morts de mort naturelle. Il a ouvert ces fermes en Asie (il a choisi des zones pauvres en Chine) et fait vivre des centaines de gens là-bas. Il a créé des pôles économiques, grâce à sa signature sur des porcs tatoués que des collectionneurs s'arrachent à prix d'or...

Ou comment transformer le snobisme dans l'art en ressource pour des gens dans le besoin.
Grandiose.


----------



## duracel (15 Novembre 2006)

&#231;a donne envie de s'envoyer en l'air


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> le snobisme dans l'art D



ou le foutage de gueule, c'est une question de point de vue...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> ça donne envie de s'envoyer enl'air



Question: les ricains sont ils cons ou sont sont-ils cons?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> ça donne envie de s'envoyer enl'air



En lisant ta niouze, je remarque dans le bandeau au dessus ceci :




Ça vous rappelle pas quelqu'un ?


----------



## al02 (15 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En lisant ta niouze, je remarque dans le bandeau au dessus ceci :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evil d'amant !


----------



## al02 (15 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah mais attention ça n'a rien d'une blague!
> 
> C'est ce gars là aussi qui a créé des fermes ou il tatoue des porcs. Il vend leur peau une fois qu'ils sont morts de mort naturelle. Il a ouvert ces fermes en Asie (il a choisi des zones pauvres en Chine) et fait vivre des centaines de gens là-bas. Il a créé des pôles économiques, grâce à sa signature sur des porcs tatoués que des collectionneurs s'arrachent à prix d'or...
> 
> ...



C'est de l'art ou du cochon !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Question: les ricains sont ils cons ou sont sont-ils cons?



R&#233;ponse : ni l'un ni l'autre, ils sont juste cons !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

La cour de cassation ressuscite la liberté d'expression


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> ça donne envie de s'envoyer en l'air



"Inculpés d'obstruction à un membre d'équipage en vol et d*'association de malfaiteurs*"

:afraid:

Ils sont fous ces ricains !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> La cour de cassation ressuscite la liberté d'expression


Excellente nouvelle. Et si rare par les temps qui courent en matière de religion.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Excellente nouvelle. Et si rare par les temps qui courent en matière de religion.



En voila une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## Amok (15 Novembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> &#231;a donne envie de s'envoyer en l'air



[SIZE=-1]Inculp&#233;s (...) d'association de malfaiteurs...

A partir de maintenant, dans les avions survolant le territoire, les hommes et les femmes voyageront s&#233;par&#233;ment. D'ailleurs, afin d'&#233;viter tout probl&#232;me, les femmes devront masquer leur visage sous un tissu et ne pas adresser la parole aux autres passagers, sauf accord de la personne les accompagnant (car il va sans dire qu'une femme ne voyage en aucun cas seule).
En cas de non respect, la peine pr&#233;vue est la lapidation. Cela remplacera agr&#233;ablement le film pr&#233;vu lors du vol...
Il est bien entendu que le fait de se donner la main peut aussi &#234;tre consid&#233;r&#233; comme un acte dangereux et est donc formellement interdit, un objet pouvant ainsi &#234;tre camoufl&#233; aux creux des paumes.
Ces quelques r&#232;gles &#233;l&#233;mentaires de s&#233;curit&#233; doivent &#234;tre respect&#233;es par tous, pour le bien de tous.

Dans le m&#234;me &#233;tat d'esprit, les vols a&#233;riens se d&#233;rouleront dor&#233;navant ainsi :

Apr&#232;s passage &#224; l'embarquement, les passagers seront dirig&#233;s vers des bus charg&#233;s de les transporter jusqu'&#224; leur destination finale. En cas de vol trans-oc&#233;anique, la navette embarquera dans un ferry. Tout bagage est interdit. Les enfants, bombes humaines potentielles n'ont plus le droit de voyager. Les avions sont d&#233;clar&#233;s hors la loi, tout comme le m&#233;tro, le train et les bouteilles de gaz domestique. Internet, vecteur d'informations malhonn&#234;tes est d&#233;sormais strictement contr&#244;l&#233;. l'Email est interdit. Il est &#233;galement interdit de mettre ses mains dans les poches dans un lieu public.

Des camps vont &#234;tre construits afin que les citoyens puissent s'y installer en toute s&#233;curit&#233;, prot&#233;g&#233;s du monde ext&#233;rieur par des murs. En attendant l'ach&#232;vement de ces espaces de bonheur, nous vous demandons de limiter au maximum vos d&#233;placements, hormis pour vous rendre &#224; la tr&#233;sorerie principale de votre lieu de r&#233;sidence afin de participer activement a l'effort de guerre.

D'autres informations suivront. Nous travaillons pour votre bien.
[/SIZE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> En cas de non respect, la peine prévue est la lapidation. Cela remplacera agréablement le film prévu lors du vol...



Le problème, c'est que les cailloux sont rares, dans un avion, et démonter suffisamment de boulons pour une lapidation risque d'être préjudiciable au bon déroulement de la suite du vol ...


----------



## Amok (15 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le probl&#232;me, c'est que les cailloux sont rares, dans un avion, et d&#233;monter suffisamment de boulons pour une lapidation risque d'&#234;tre pr&#233;judiciable au bon d&#233;roulement de la suite du vol ...



Vous n'avez pas lu jusqu'au bout, tr&#232;s cher : l'avion est d&#233;sormais interdit car potentiellement utilisable comme arme. Seul le car est autoris&#233;. Stopper 5 minutes pour ramasser des cailloux n'est donc pas un probl&#232;me. Nous avons pens&#233; &#224; tout.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> [SIZE=-1]Il est également interdit de mettre ses mains dans les poches dans un lieu public.
> [/SIZE]



Mais ça c'est pour le bien des personnes parce que quand tu tombe si t'as les mains dans les poches tu peux pas te rattrapper ...


----------



## Amok (15 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Mais ça c'est pour le bien des personnes parce que quand tu tombe si t'as les mains dans les poches tu peux pas te rattrapper ...



Mais, encore un fois, comprenez bien que TOUT ce que nous faisons est pour votre bien !


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Novembre 2006)

Vous connaissez Matin brun, de Franck Pavloff 
C'est &#224; lire : 12 pages, 1 euro : 






PS : ce n'est pas une actu, mais en rapport avec les diff&#233;rents posts d'Amok


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> [SIZE=-1]Inculpés (...) d'association de malfaiteurs...
> 
> A partir de maintenant, dans les avions survolant le territoire, les hommes et les femmes voyageront séparément. D'ailleurs, afin d'éviter tout problème, les femmes devront masquer leur visage sous un tissu et ne pas adresser la parole aux autres passagers, sauf accord de la personne les accompagnant (car il va sans dire qu'une femme ne voyage en aucun cas seule).
> En cas de non respect, la peine prévue est la lapidation. Cela remplacera agréablement le film prévu lors du vol...
> ...



T'as vécu en Aghanistan?

   


PS/ merci pour le MP!


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> En cas de non respect, la peine prévue est la lapidation. Cela remplacera agréablement le film prévu _*lors du vol...*_





Amok a dit:


> Vous n'avez pas lu jusqu'au bout, très cher : l'avion est désormais interdit car potentiellement utilisable comme arme. Seul le car est autorisé. Stopper 5 minutes pour ramasser des cailloux n'est donc pas un problème. Nous avons pensé à tout.



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Vous allez faire voler des cars ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

  

EDIT : _Sinon, Paris - New York en car, je serais intéressé de connaître l'itinéraire :rateau:_


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Mais, encore un fois, comprenez bien que TOUT ce que nous faisons est pour votre bien !


T'en causera à Mohamed... :mouais: 

Dans un journal de province aujourd'hui :




KIKADIKISONCONS :afraid:

J'suis pas sûr que s'il s'était appellé Dupont l'aurait pas eu le même traitement...


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Vous allez faire voler des cars ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


Tu les fais brûler et ils s'envolent...

en fumée...


----------



## al02 (15 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : Sinon, Paris - New York en car, je serais intéressé de connaître l'itinéraire :rateau:



Il suffit d'emprunter le tunnel transatlantique, tout simplement ! :love:


----------



## Amok (15 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Vous allez faire voler des cars ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : _Sinon, Paris - New York en car, je serais intéressé de connaître l'itinéraire :rateau:_




Mon pauvre ami... 

_Pour Paris-Ny, c'est simple : on monte dans le car, le car monte dans un bateau, le bateau traverse l'atlantique, le car descend du bateau et ensuite d'autres cars attendent. Soit tu restes là parce que tu voulais aller à NY, soit tu prends des cars pour Chicago, Sf, etc. C'est pourtant simple !
Et on continue à parler de "vol" histoire de bien distinguer ceux qui sont nostalgiques de l'avion. D'ailleurs, ces cars spéciaux ont de petites ailes sur le côté pour faire joli. Pour les autres cars, on dit : "j'y vais en car", Si on y va en voiture, on dit "j'y vais en voiture" mais là il ne faut pas être pressé parce que Paris / NY en voiture c'est très long, bien plus long qu'en car. P'tain, c'est pas compliqué pourtant ! 

A moins que... Monsieur 77, n'êtes vous pas de ces esprits retors qui discutaillent pour tout ? Et savez-vous ce qu'il en coute de discuter de tout ? C'est puni par la loi : association de malfaiteur tout seul, c'est très grave ! _


----------



## al02 (15 Novembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> T'en causera &#224; Mohamed... :mouais:
> 
> Dans un journal de province aujourd'hui :
> 
> ...



Et sadiques en plus !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> A moins que... Monsieur 77, n'êtes vous pas de ces esprits retors qui discutaillent pour tout ? Et savez-vous ce qu'il en coute de discuter de tout ? C'est puni par la loi : association de malfaiteur tout seul, c'est très grave ! [/COLOR][/I]



Mon zami, ji suis un rebelle, ji sais que pour les cas comme ça, t'as li ban, mais ji suis pas impressionné


----------



## al02 (15 Novembre 2006)

Coup vache !


----------



## two (16 Novembre 2006)

> [SIZE=-1] Zeilinger souffre de plusieurs fractures et a été héliporté à l'hôpital. Aucune indication n'a filtré sur l'état de santé de la vache.[/SIZE]


----------



## al02 (16 Novembre 2006)

Le beaujolais nouveau est arriv&#233;, il est test&#233; par le meilleur sommelier du monde !      :love:



> Si le *Japon* demeure encore le plus gros march&#233; de Beaujolais nouveau, devant l'Allemagne et les Etats-Unis, la Chine constitue un vrai march&#233; d'avenir, m&#234;me si les ventes y sont encore embryonnaires.


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2006)

Mystérieux poison sur le vol Bordeaux-Paris.
  Un passager d'Air France est à l'hôpital, l'appareil digestif très atteint. Son café servi à bord aurait contenu un produit de style Destop.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Novembre 2006)

Toujours ce running gag sur le Doc, t'es pas sympa !


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2006)

"J'aime" beaucoup ce passage :

_&#171;J'ai pris l'initiative d'appeler le m&#233;decin de la compagnie, le docteur Rodriguez, le 9 novembre, car j'&#233;tais sid&#233;r&#233; par la l&#226;chet&#233; d'Air France qui ne s'est jamais manifest&#233; aupr&#232;s d'un de ces anciens passagers sorti du vol sur civi&#232;re. Apr&#232;s m'avoir pris de haut il a eu cette r&#233;ponse : "A supposer que les faits soient &#233;tablis, dans cette affaire Air France est la premi&#232;re victime".&#187;

L'esprit de cette r&#233;ponse, je peux le comprendre (mauvaise image pour la compagnie), mais une telle r&#233;ponse face &#224; un client qui, apr&#232;s avoir &#233;t&#233; soup&#231;onn&#233; par le chef de cabine de simulation (giffle &#224; l'appui) se retrouve oblig&#233; d'&#234;tre transf&#233;r&#233; a ses frais &#224; l'h&#244;pital, jet&#233; comme un malpropre du centre de soins de l'a&#233;roport, pour apprendre qu'il va devoir subir une intervention (5 &#224; 8% de d&#233;c&#232;s !), et que au mieux il aura une incapacit&#233; professionnelle permanente de 40%...

C'est d'un autre c&#244;t&#233; assez r&#233;v&#233;lateur d'un &#233;tat d'esprit fortement pervers qui se met en place depuis quelques temps. De plus en plus, pour les multinationales, un bon client est un client qui ferme sa gueule m&#234;me en cas de probl&#232;me, et qui se contente de faire des ch&#232;ques (voir les fils sur les FAI dans "internet", par exemple, ou pour les op&#233;rateurs t&#233;l&#233;phoniques). Si un souci apparait, il n'y a personne de responsable en face, un silence brut,  et aucun retour.

EDIT 10:05 : L'info vient de faire l'ouverture du journal de France Inter : l&#224; pour le coup Air France doit commencer &#224; valser ! 
_


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Mystérieux poison sur le vol Bordeaux-Paris.
> Un passager d'Air France est à l'hôpital, l'appareil digestif très atteint. Son café servi à bord aurait contenu un produit de style Destop.



 Et quant on voit comme c'est devenu ch***t d'emporter le moindre liquide en cabine


----------



## Craquounette (16 Novembre 2006)

L'ADN de l'homme de Néendertal reconstitué...


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Novembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> L'ADN de l'homme de Néendertal reconstitué...



Passionnant!  (Même si c'est pas nouveau... On a un spécimen vivant qui s'est pris d'aversion pour les MacDo' et le maïs... Oui, c'est vraiment un homme préhistorique!)


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Novembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> L'ADN de l'homme de Néendertal reconstitué...



Un bout de l'histoire de l'humanité mis au jour. C'est toujours excitant.


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> L'ADN de l'homme de N&#233;endertal reconstitu&#233;...



Je ne vois pas pourquoi on se casse le tronc &#224; r&#233;cup&#233;rer des bouts d'os pour &#233;claircir ce myst&#232;re alors qu'il suffit de visiter la Suisse pour observer nos grands anc&#234;tres dans leur environnement naturel ! Qu'on en d&#233;coupe un, ca fera l'affaire !


----------



## Craquounette (16 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi on se casse le tronc à récupérer des bouts d'os pour éclaircir ce mystère alors qu'il suffit de visiter la Suisse pour observer nos grands ancêtres dans leur environnement naturel ! Qu'on en découpe un, ca fera l'affaire !



Sur certain commentaire sur mon CDB, on me demande si l'article relate la vie d'un illustre habitant de St-Maximin...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2006)

Restons dans le sujet...


----------



## Amok (16 Novembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Sur certain commentaire sur mon CDB, on me demande si l'article relate la vie d'un illustre habitant de St-Maximin...



Probablement un compatriote qui cherche &#224; vous faire prendre l'Helv&#233;tie pour des lanternes !


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Restons dans le sujet...



_



			Ceci est particulièrement vrai chez les jeunes. Leur corps et leur psychisme sont très sensibles: accidents, intoxications, relations sexuelles non protégées, difficultés scolaires ou problèmes d'apprentissage peuvent facilement résulter de ces excès.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


_  Ils tentent (font?) de faire tout ça bourrés les suisses ?


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Restons dans le sujet...




C'est quand même un bien triste pays, seulement deux fois par mois... quelle misère, enfin il leur reste leur travail tellement gai et agréable dans les banques, avec de beaux costumes, et de belles cravates, ça compense un peu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> C'est quand même un bien triste pays, seulement deux fois par mois...



Et encore, c'est statistique, si tu tiens compte de ceux qui dessaoulent jamais, comme SM ou Webo, il doit y en avoir ou c'est pas plus de deux fois par an !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Restons dans le sujet...



Les lyonnais devrait donner leur beaujolais aux suisses moi je vous le dis !  

D'ailleurs je l'ai goûté tout à l'heure et ... la cuvée 73 de mon grand père n'était pas si mal finalement ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Novembre 2006)

_*Trop de mâles, et les femelles se meurent :*
Plus il y a une forte proportion de mâles dans une espèce, et moins les femelles survivent. Des chercheurs français et britanniques ont étudié une population de lézards dans laquelle on avait artificiellement diminué le ratio de femelles. Résultat : le taux de survie de ces dernières chute à 20% (contre 80% en temps normal), et leur taux de fécondité est divisé par deux. Un cercle vicieux qui menace l'espèce toute entière. L'explication avancée par les chercheurs est l'agressivité excessive des mâles vis-à-vis des femelles en cas de surpopulation masculine. Un comportement que l'on retrouverait chez la plupart des espèces. De là à en tirer des conclusions sur les supporters de foot_

De là à en tirer des conclusions sur les membres des forums...  :rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (17 Novembre 2006)

O.J. Simpson: «Comment j'aurais procédé pour tuer ma femme»

_Plus de dix ans après avoir été acquitté du meurtre de son ex-épouse et d'un ami de celle-ci, O.J. Simpson va décrire comment il aurait commis ces crimes s'il avait effectivement tué la femme et son copain._

C'est franchement de mauvais goût. :rateau: 

Que penser de ce sondage ??  

_La marque de votre voiture en dit long sur vos opinions politiques, à en croire un sondage original réalisé par le magazine Auto Plus. Il "révèle" par exemple que les électeurs de gauche préfèrent Renault et ceux de droite les berlines allemandes.

Les chiffres révèlent par exemple qu'un électeur de gauche opte plus souvent pour Renault. "38% des électeurs de gauche, tous partis confondus, roulent en Renault contre 21% à droite", constate le magazine.

C'est au Parti communiste que cette marque fait son meilleur score avec 49% d'électeurs qui choisissent d'acheter une voiture Renault. Parti socialiste et UDF font jeu égal avec 36% d'acheteurs de la marque au losange. Peugeot est préféré à ses concurrents par les électeurs du Front national, dont 21% conduisent un véhicule de la marque au Lion. Les Verts roulent massivement en Renault, apprécient les Peugeot (23%) mais semblent bouder les Citroën (7%). Ils lui préfèrent la marque allemande Volkswagen, qui remporte 13% de leurs suffrages, son meilleur score.

C'est à l'UMP que l'on achète le moins français, à 46% seulement. On constate au sein du parti de la majorité une prédilection pour les marques allemandes haut de gamme: Mercedes, BMW et Audi représentant à elles trois 18% des achats. On retrouve néanmoins dans leurs achats la hiérarchie des trois constructeurs français (Renault puis Peugeot et enfin Citroën) que seuls les électeurs des "extrêmes" (PCF et FN) ne respectent pas, les électeurs communistes plaçant Citroën en deuxième position et les frontistes reléguant Renault à la troisième place._


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Novembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> _De là à en tirer des conclusions sur les supporters de foot_
> 
> De là à en tirer des conclusions sur les membres des forums...  :rateau:


Faut croire que l'abus de testosterone nuit a tout environement  :rateau: 

en meme temps la muflerie surgonflee d'un groupuscule de males en rut ... :casse: comme tu dis,...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> Que penser de ce sondage ??
> 
> sondage



Alors l&#224; je dis dommage que Patochman ne soit pas l&#224;, &#231;a a l'air d'&#234;tre un fait sociologique.

De mon point de vue ce n'est pas du tout &#233;tonnant car les marques que l'article &#233;num&#232;re pour la droite sont de luxes et chers (m&#234;me leurs mod&#232;les Mr tous le monde) et les autres sont plus populaires et moins chers (m&#234;me leurs mod&#232;les haut de gammes).

Par contre comme tous les sondages, il y a des exceptions.


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2006)

Finalement ce sera gratuit pour tout le monde ...

Si tu as trouvé un bug c'est gratuit
Si tu trouves un bug c'est gratuit ..

Mais qui va payer ?


----------



## al02 (17 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Finalement ce sera gratuit pour tout le monde ...
> 
> Si tu as trouvé un bug c'est gratuit
> Si tu trouves un bug c'est gratuit ..
> ...



C'est gratuit pendant la phase de test, mais ensuite ? Autant garder OS X !!


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> C'est gratuit pendant la phase de test, mais ensuite ? Autant garder OS X !!



Ils arrêtent quand les tests ? lorsque c'est stable ?


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Ils arrêtent quand les tests ? lorsque c'est stable ?


Autant dire jamais...


----------



## al02 (17 Novembre 2006)

On va pouvoir s'en payer une tranche !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> On va pouvoir s'en payer une tranche !



quelle concurrence pour jpmiss :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

Vous avez votre carte de bibliothèque?  :hein: (images pas sympas du tout )


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Vous avez votre carte de bibliothèque?  :hein: (images pas sympas du tout )



La vache, ça rigole pas...


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Vous avez votre carte de bibliothèque?  :hein: (images pas sympas du tout )



C'est pas possible, ils leur manquent une case...  :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> On va pouvoir s'en payer une tranche !


Ce sera comme les tranches de jambon à la coupe : on pourra choisir l'épaisseur ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Novembre 2006)

Sp&#233;ciale d&#233;dicace &#224; Rezba.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Spéciale dédicace à Rezba.


Chauve qui peut !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Spéciale dédicace à Rezba.





iDuck a dit:


> Chauve qui peut !



Après avoir lu le dernier paragraphe*, le chauve sourit  Mais bon, mon canard, tout ça est tiré par les cheveux ! 





(*) 





> Z comme zizi. La chauvitude étant liée à un excès d'hormones masculines, elle va très rarement de pair avec l'impuissance. Calvitie précoce, érection féroce. Ça donne envie de les perdre, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Vous avez votre carte de bibliothèque?  :hein: (images pas sympas du tout )



"Get up ! stand up !"

J'ai enfin compris les paroles de Bob Marley :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

Mise en lumi&#232;re gr&#226;ce &#224; la comparution du pr&#233;sident de l'universit&#233;

(...)

&#8226;  dans quelles conditions Gilles Guyot, pr&#233;sident de l&#8217;Universit&#233; au moment des faits, _*a &#233;t&#233; amen&#233; &#224; recrut&#233; sa s&#339;ur &#224; l&#8217;Universit&#233; Jean Moulin*_, faits qui lui valurent une condamnation pour prise ill&#233;gale d&#8217;int&#233;r&#234;ts &#224; 4 mois de prison avec sursis et 10 000 euros d&#8217;amende en premi&#232;re instance (appel en cours)

&#8226; dans quelles conditions Gilles Guyot, pr&#233;sident de l&#8217;Universit&#233; au moment des faits, *a eu &#224; conna&#238;tre de l&#8217; &#171; affaire Pfeffer &#187;*, faits qui valent &#224; ce dernier d&#8217;&#234;tre renvoy&#233; devant le tribunal correctionnel de Lyon pour abus de confiance et qui lui valent d&#8217;&#234;tre jug&#233; par le CNESER &#224; ce sujet.

&#8226; dans quelles conditions Gilles Guyot, pr&#233;sident de l&#8217;Universit&#233; au moment des faits, a &#233;t&#233; amen&#233; &#224; faire l&#8217;objet d&#8217;un signalement de la Chambre r&#233;gionale des Comptes relativement &#224; l&#8217;affaire de la Soci&#233;t&#233; d&#8217;Etudes Indo-europ&#233;ennes.

&#8226; _*dans quelles conditions et selon quelles r&#232;gles morales Gilles Guyot, pr&#233;sident de l&#8217;Universit&#233; au moment des faits, a-t-il &#233;t&#233; amen&#233; &#224; pr&#233;sider lui-m&#234;me le jury DESS DIRCO de son propre filleul, M. Renaud Pfeffer.*_

Une histoire de famille !


----------



## La mouette (19 Novembre 2006)

Al Jazeera International choisit Apple


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Al Jazeera International choisit Apple



Sans aucun doute un bon choix, mais &#231;a ne rendra s&#251;rement pas  le contenu &#233;ditorial meilleur...


----------



## La mouette (19 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Sans aucun doute un bon choix, mais ça ne rendra sûrement pas  le contenu éditorial meilleur...



C'est certain ..

Lorsque j'ai vu la news, j'ai pensé à la pseudo polémique de l'Apple Store de New York ..


----------



## La mouette (20 Novembre 2006)

Deux ans de prison pour un agresseur passé par un forum


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Vous avez votre carte de biblioth&#232;que?  :hein: (images pas sympas du tout )



Ils lui demandent quoi? de se lever? il peut juste pas, il est juste un peu paralys&#233;...

Heureusement qu'il y a des voix qui osent s'&#233;lever.

&#231;a confirme: je ne mettrai jamais les pieds dans ce pays.


----------



## La mouette (20 Novembre 2006)

Il ne faut pas généraliser


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Deux ans de prison pour un agresseur passé par un forum



Tout ça pour une question de religion...  :mouais:


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il ne faut pas g&#233;n&#233;raliser



Je me demande si j'ai pas envie de g&#233;n&#233;raliser dans ce cas... &#192; partir de combien de cas particuliers observ&#233;s peut-on g&#233;n&#233;raliser?

Mouais bref, j'ai pas envie de me faire tasered pour rien moi... :mouais:


----------



## al02 (20 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Deux ans de prison pour un agresseur passé par un forum



Moralité : ne pas poster dans "Autoportrait" !   


Autre sujet :

Au pays des gastronomes en culottes courtes, MIAM ! Beurk !


----------



## La mouette (20 Novembre 2006)

Aur&#233;lie85;4058981 a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si j'ai pas envie de g&#233;n&#233;raliser dans ce cas... &#192; partir de combien de cas particuliers observ&#233;s peut-on g&#233;n&#233;raliser?
> 
> Mouais bref, j'ai pas envie de me faire tasered pour rien moi... :mouais:



Tout les gagnants du loto ont jou&#233;, mais pas tout les joueurs ont gagn&#233; ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tout les gagnants du loto ont joué, mais pas tout les joueurs ont gagné ...



Tous les hommes sont mortels 
Socrate est un homme
Donc, Socrate est mortel 

CQFD. 

(j'adore la logique...)


----------



## two (20 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Deux ans de prison pour un agresseur passé par un forum





al02 a dit:


> Moralité : ne pas poster dans "Autoportrait" !


Vite effacer toutes mes données sur macgé et arracher la prise ethernet :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> ...
> 
> Au pays des gastronomes en culottes courtes, MIAM ! Beurk !




je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec tes smileys, je trouve au contraire que c'est parfait, pour une fois, un restaurateur de ce type est totalement honnète et consciencieux... c'est un homme qui aime et qui fait bien son métier! voilà!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Au pays des gastronomes en culottes courtes, MIAM ! Beurk !


Visiblement, le patron du resto a le sens de l'humour. Ce qui ne gâche rien.


----------



## La mouette (20 Novembre 2006)

Chiffrer son ordinateur professionnel, une faute grave

Et bien ..


----------



## al02 (20 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Chiffrer son ordinateur professionnel, une faute grave
> 
> Et bien ..



C'est normal de le virer, l'outil informatique doit rester accessible !
Sinon, l'employeur est pris en otage par le sale ari&#233;.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Chiffrer son ordinateur professionnel, une faute grave
> 
> Et bien ..


Oui mais bon. C'est un r&#233;cidiviste le type.  



> et malgr&#233; une premi&#232;re mise en garde


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Vous avez votre carte de bibliothèque?  :hein: (images pas sympas du tout )



USA is a free country... :rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (20 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est certain ..
> 
> Lorsque j'ai vu la news, j'ai pensé à la pseudo polémique de l'Apple Store de New York ..



Quelle connerie, cette histoire de ressemblance entre la Kaaba et l'Apple Store. :mouais: :affraid:


----------



## Amok (20 Novembre 2006)

Des chercheurs réactivent un virus fossile.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Des chercheurs réactivent un virus fossile.



C'est dingue comme la science avance vite. Passionnant.


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Novembre 2006)

*Ballmer : les utilisateurs Linux sont redevables envers Microsoft 

... :mouais:
*


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> *Ballmer : les utilisateurs Linux sont redevables envers Microsoft
> 
> ... :mouais:
> *



Curieux, il n'a même pas donné un seul exemple d'un cas d'exploitation litigieux d'un de leurs brevets par la communauté Linux...


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2006)

> JOHANNESBURG (AFP) - La police sud-africaine était sur les dents lundi après l'évasion de l'un des criminels les plus dangereux du pays, qui s'est glissé hors de sa cellule d'une prison de haute sécurité en s'enduisant le corps de vaseline.
> 
> Ananias Mathe, arrêté récemment et dans l'attente de son procès pour 51 crimes dont meurtre, viol et vol, s'est glissé par l'étroite fenêtre de 20 cm sur 60 cm de sa cellule, à la prison C-Max de Pretoria durant le week-end.
> Cet ancien soldat mozambicain âgé de 28 ans, qui aurait reçu un entrainement militaire poussé, est le premier prisonnier à réussir à s'évader de cette prison de haute sécurité en près de quarante ans.
> ...



je me demande comment il a fait pour en avoir une quantité pareil :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> *Ballmer : les utilisateurs Linux sont redevables envers Microsoft
> 
> ... :mouais:
> *



Ça ne serait pas la première fois qu'ils essayent de couler le système Linux


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Curieux, il n'a même pas donné un seul exemple d'un cas d'exploitation litigieux d'un de leurs brevets par la communauté Linux...



C'est l'effet d'annonce qui importe. Dans quelques jours il va dire que Apple a copié le Zune avec le iPod ... :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> *Ballmer : les utilisateurs Linux sont redevables envers Microsoft
> 
> ... :mouais:
> *


Il a oublié ce que les utilisateurs Windows doivent à Apple.


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ça ne serait pas la première fois qu'ils essayent de couler le système Linux



Il ferait mieux de s'occuper de son Vista et du futur Vienna...


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Il a oublié ce que les utilisateurs Windows doivent à Apple.



Le click droit?


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Le click droit?



Non, l'anti-virus.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2006)

Tondue à cause de son amour espagnol ?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Il ferait mieux de s'occuper de son Vista et du futur Vienna...



Je me suis trompé de lien :rose: Voilà le bon.


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Tondue à cause de son amour espagnol ?  :mouais:



Pour vol qu'il dit le monsieur.


----------



## Amok (21 Novembre 2006)

Firminy sauve son &#233;glise Le Corbusier.

Alors que l'oeuvre du c&#233;l&#232;bre architecte fran&#231;ais est candidate demain au patrimoine mondial de l'Unesco, Saint-Pierre de Firminy ouvre ses portes le week-end prochain, quarante ans apr&#232;s les premiers plans.


(Pour ceux que ca int&#233;resse, mes photos de la cit&#233; radieuse de Marseille)


----------



## al02 (21 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Tondue &#224; cause de son amour espagnol ?  :mouais:





> La jeune fille a expliqu&#233; aux enqu&#234;teurs qu'elle avait essay&#233; de passer par la fen&#234;tre de la salle de bain o&#249; elle &#233;tait rest&#233;e enferm&#233;e.



Il lui manquait de la vaseline !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Firminy sauve son église Le Corbusier.
> 
> Alors que l'oeuvre du célèbre architecte français est candidate demain au patrimoine mondial de l'Unesco, Saint-Pierre de Firminy ouvre ses portes le week-end prochain, quarante ans après les premiers plans.




Y zauraient pu se fendre d'une photo, dans l'article ! :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Firminy sauve son &#233;glise Le Corbusier.
> 
> Alors que l'oeuvre du c&#233;l&#232;bre architecte fran&#231;ais est candidate demain au patrimoine mondial de l'Unesco, Saint-Pierre de Firminy ouvre ses portes le week-end prochain, quarante ans apr&#232;s les premiers plans.
> 
> ...


Magnifiques tes photos.  


Un autre "monument" peut-&#234;tre bient&#244;t sauv&#233; 



> Derni&#232;re info, la souscription va tr&#232;s bien, et la relation avec l'Inde aussi, encore quelques longueurs et le paquebot pourra &#234;tre sauv&#233;, unissons-nous et soyons fier de le sauver.
> 
> Depuis quelques semaines on a eu des pr&#233;cisions sur l'&#233;tat du paquebot, c'est vrais &#224; l'int&#233;rieur il est en d&#233;sordre et il manque quelques d&#233;cors, mais la bonne nouvelle est que les int&#233;rieurs sont &#224; l'abris dans des conteneurs, ils ne seraient pas en vente, cela fait trois ans qu'il est en attente, comparer un h&#244;tel ferm&#233; depuis trois ans dans quel &#233;tat serait-il, il y a des travaux, normal pour l'&#226;ge du paquebot, il y avait aussi des travaux apr&#232;s son s&#233;jour au QUAI DE L'OUBLI.
> 
> "Nous lan&#231;ons entre le 11 Octobre 2006 en France (et quelques jours plus tard pour les sept autres pays) et le 26 Novembre minuit (heure fran&#231;aise) une grande souscription internationale afin que le monde entier puisse contribuer &#224; sauver, enfin, le paquebot France et le ramener pour une nouvelle carri&#232;re, &#224; quai en Normandie."


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Y zauraient pu se fendre d'une photo, dans l'article ! :mouais:


Oubli réparé grâce à toi. Merci.


----------



## al02 (21 Novembre 2006)

Sanglier en état de légitime défense ! 



> Pour se protéger, l'homme a empoigné les *défenses* de l'animal. Il a été traîné sur plusieurs mètres par le sanglier avant que celui-ci ne finisse par prendre la fuite.


----------



## Amok (21 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Sanglier en &#233;tat de l&#233;gitime d&#233;fense !




Si on n'est pas foutu &#224; 72 balais de viser correctement un sanglier &#224; quelques m&#232;tres, on ne traine pas avec un flingue dans la nature !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Sanglier en état de légitime défense !



Et le sanglier, il disent pas où il a été soigné, lui


----------



## Niconemo (21 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Y zauraient pu se fendre d'une photo, dans l'article ! :mouais:



La photo ici est prise au zoom. Les gradins de stade au 1er plan n'ont rien &#224; voir avec l'ensemble Corbu.

En fait c'est surtout l'int&#233;rieur qui a &#233;t&#233; termin&#233;...
Mais surtout il ne faut pas oublier que l'&#233;glise fait partie d'un ensemble avec un centre culturel et une unit&#233; d'habitation. L'eglise est achev&#233;e mais tout l'ensemble est r&#233;nov&#233;.
C'est cet ensemble qui est class&#233; au patrimoine car on les compte sur les doigts d'une seule main dans le monde. L'&#233;glise achev&#233;e c'est le 3e pied du tabouret.

Bon. Par contre on ne me reverra jamais dans les gradins de la salle de spectacle : le corbu n'avis pas pr&#233;vu que le b&#233;ton ne grandit pas au m&#234;me rythme que la population fran&#231;aise. Si on fait plus d'1,80 m on tiens environ 11'32" recroquevill&#233; avec les genoux sous le menton et puis on renonce... si on arrive &#224; sortir sans se casser la gueule (les gradins sont pratiquement verticaux).

Ici on a suivi &#231;a depuis longtemps... j'attendrai que l'&#233;v&#233;nement soit pass&#233; avant de visiter l'&#233;difice.


----------



## Niconemo (21 Novembre 2006)

http://lecorbusier.ville-firminy.fr/
pas très à jour le site...

http://www.ville-firminy.fr

Par contre y'a un truc bizarre : cette inauguration n'est annoncée nulle part !
http://lecorbusier.ville-firminy.fr/page.php?nIdPage_PM=21


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et le sanglier, il disent pas o&#249; il a &#233;t&#233; soign&#233;, lui


Peut-&#234;tre dans le m&#234;me genre d'endroit que celui o&#249; on fait &#231;a.


----------



## Amok (21 Novembre 2006)

Niconemo a dit:


> La photo ici est prise au zoom. Les gradins de stade au 1er plan n'ont rien à voir avec l'ensemble Corbu.



Le stade aussi est une de ses réalisations.


----------



## al02 (21 Novembre 2006)

L'argent n'a pas d'odeur para&#238;t-il : cela reste &#224; prouver !

Il n'y a pas lieu d'en faire un fromage.  



> Pour ceux qui veulent "parrainer" une ch&#232;vre d'une valeur de 300 euros, ils ont le droit pendant trois ans &#224; neuf kg de fromage, yaourts, tomme de la V&#233;subie ou bleu du pays, par an et au fur et &#224; mesure de leurs besoins.


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> *Ballmer : les utilisateurs Linux sont redevables envers Microsoft
> 
> ... :mouais:
> *



La réponse


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> La réponse



Y'a comme un malentendu entre les jeunes mariées visiblement...

...prémisse d'un divorce précoce?


----------



## jahrom (21 Novembre 2006)

*Incidents entre les forces de l'ordre et les pompiers à Paris*



Ils ont même plus besoin des racailles pour se foutre sur la gueule !!


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> La réponse



C'est plus clair maintenant. Merci.


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> *Incidents entre les forces de l'ordre et les pompiers à Paris*
> 
> 
> 
> Ils ont même plus besoin des racailles pour se foutre sur la gueule !!



Tout est parti de ça:


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Novembre 2006)

> Le face &#224; face &#224; dur&#233; environ une demi-heure, certains pompiers n'h&#233;sitant pas &#224; lancer des pav&#233;s sur les forces de l'ordre.




 Avec de l&#8217;asphalte ils ne pourraient pas le faire.


----------



## La mouette (22 Novembre 2006)

La Cnil en «cessation de paiement», selon son président Alex Türk


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2006)

Une souris en conserve :sick:  



> Une ménagère de lîle de la Réunion a eu la surprise de sa vie en ouvrant  une boîte de conserve de haricots rouges : une petite souris morte


----------



## La mouette (22 Novembre 2006)

Une souri verte ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Une souri verte ?


Après cuisson, peut-être.


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2006)

Pour le groupe p&#233;trolier Total, la Suisse est un vrai _paradis social_.

&#171;L_e progr&#232;s et l'innovation sociale inspirent notre politique de ressources humaines.&#187; _C'est ainsi que le groupe Total ouvre son chapitre sur la responsabilit&#233; sociale dans son rapport annuel 2005. &#199;a ne mange pas de pain, apr&#232;s tout. Mais cela fait l&#233;g&#232;rement d&#233;sordre lorsqu'on apprend ensuite que le groupe p&#233;trolier fran&#231;ais a choisi de domicilier dans sa filiale suisse environ 400 cadres travaillant en France, &#233;chappant &#224; tout paiement de cotisations sociales et patronales.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> La Cnil en &#171;cessation de paiement&#187;, selon son pr&#233;sident Alex T&#252;rk



Et avec le g&#232;le du cr&#233;dit de trois cents mille euros que devait lui allouer le Minist&#232;re des Finances, &#231;a ne va pas arranger les choses...

Maintenant, quand on sait qu'un amendement parlementaire a failli amputer le budget de la CNIL de moiti&#233;, alors que dans le m&#234;me temps son activit&#233; explose...   

...Plus on a besoin d'eux, moins ils ont les moyens de nous prot&#233;ger...paradoxale...  :mouais:


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> ...Plus on a besoin d'eux, moins ils ont les moyens de nous protéger..._*paradoxale*_...  :mouais:



... Ou révélateur ?


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> ... Ou révélateur ?



On peut se poser la question effectivement. En tout cas, si couler la CNIL est une réelle volonté politique...alors les enflures sont en passe réussir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2006)

La CNIL est une entrave &#224; certaines activit&#233;s &#233;conomiques contestables, certes, mais extr&#234;mement lucratives. Il serait parfaitement contraire &#224; l'esprit du temps de faire passer la morale avant le profit, voyons, soyons raisonnables !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

Théorie du complot   (dans le genre histoire de famille sordide:sick


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Théorie du complot   (dans le genre histoire de famille sordide:sick


Jésus Marie Joseph ! :afraid:
Ressortons les ceintures de de chasteté !


----------



## richard-deux (22 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> La Cnil en «cessation de paiement», selon son président Alex Türk



Dette de la France:
_Nous sommes à la mi-octobre et désormais jusqu'au 31 décembre, toutes les dépenses publiques sont financées par l'emprunt._


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Novembre 2006)

*Aux Pays-Bas, tentative de record du monde du plus grand joint*





Une personne fume un joint de cannabis
© AFP/Archives Wirth

LA HAYE (AFP) - mardi 21 novembre 2006 - Une organisation néerlandaise veut tenter de fabriquer le plus grand joint au monde avec un papier à cigarette long d'un mètre et demi et 500 grammes de marijuana.
Le plus grand joint réalisé jusqu'à présent ne contiendrait que 100 grammes de cette drogue douce. Pour battre le record, une tentative qui a lieu mercredi 22 novembre, le joint ne doit contenir que de la marijuana, et pas de tabac, a rapporté l'agence de presse néerlandaise ANP. "Après on l'allume", a déclaré l'organisateur de l'événement Thijs Verheij, qui espère son inscription au Livre Guinness des records.

La police néerlandaise a averti qu'elle interviendrait si la quantité de marijuana dépassait les 5 grammes autorisés pour la consommation personnelle et était commercialisée.

_T'en veux..._


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Pour le groupe pétrolier Total, la Suisse est un vrai _paradis social_.
> 
> «L_e progrès et l'innovation sociale inspirent notre politique de ressources humaines.» _C'est ainsi que le groupe Total ouvre son chapitre sur la responsabilité sociale dans son rapport annuel 2005. Ça ne mange pas de pain, après tout. Mais cela fait légèrement désordre lorsqu'on apprend ensuite que le groupe pétrolier français a choisi de domicilier dans sa filiale suisse environ 400 cadres travaillant en France, échappant à tout paiement de cotisations sociales et patronales.



quelques précisions:


les cadres concernés ne sont pas français mais étrangers
ces cadres bénéficient de régimes "privés" accordant des garanties égales (voire supérieures pour certaines) à celles prévues par la Sécurité Sociale française

plutôt que de pratiquer le "politiquement correct", il serait peut-être opportun de se poser la raison du choix de Total...

la principale étant les coûts de gestion de la Sécurité Sociale, extraordinairement élevés...

mais ça, c'est un sujet tabou...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Novembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> quelques pr&#233;cisions:
> 
> 
> les cadres concern&#233;s ne sont pas fran&#231;ais mais &#233;trangers
> ...


Le choix de Total se fait sur un seul crit&#232;re, budg&#233;taire. 

"_Il serait peut-&#234;tre opportun de se poser la raison_" (sic) du choix d'un syst&#232;me de financement qui consid&#232;re que la sant&#233; est un co&#251;t, et non un investissement.


Sur le sujet, une actualit&#233; de l'an 2000 : l'oms &#233;value les syst&#232;mes de sant&#233; dans le monde. 

Quel pays arrive en premi&#232;re place?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> *Aux Pays-Bas, tentative de record du monde du plus grand joint*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'en fumes un, t'es à l'ouest pour le restant de l'année.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le choix de Total se fait sur un seul critère, budgétaire.
> 
> "_Il serait peut-être opportun de se poser la raison_" (sic) du choix d'un système de financement qui considère que la santé est un coût, et non un investissement.
> 
> ...



c'est bien évidemment "question" qu'il fallait lire :rateau: 

le choix de Total est évidemment d'ordre financier. mais en recherchant le meilleur rapport "qualité prix", et en étant limité par la compétitivité des régimes sociaux qu'il propose à ses personnels. ce n'est qu'une règle de bonne gestion.

je ne parle pas de la _finalité_ de notre régime de Sécurité Sociale, mais du _coût_ de sa gestion, ce qui est différent

le lien que tu as indiqué confirme la qualité des _prestations_ de notre régime; cela n'excuse ni ne justifie les dérives financières auxquelles il donne lieu...

par ailleurs, concernant son coût, d'accord avec toi pour considérer cela comme un investissement. à ce sujet, on peut déplorer que le "retour sur investissement" ne soit jamais quantifié (diminution des dépenses futures par l'augmentation de la prévention par ex.)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Novembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> c'est bien évidemment "question" qu'il fallait lire :rateau:
> 
> le choix de Total est évidemment d'ordre financier. mais en recherchant le meilleur rapport "qualité prix", et en étant limité par la compétitivité des régimes sociaux qu'il propose à ses personnels. ce n'est qu'une règle de bonne gestion.
> 
> ...


Il s'agit d'un communiqu&#233; de presse au sujet d'une &#233;tude de l'OMS sur l'&#233;tat des syst&#232;mes de sant&#233;, cette &#233;tude tient compte de la qualit&#233; des soins mais aussi des indicateurs de solidarit&#233; qui sont &#224; la base du financement de la s&#233;curit&#233; sociale.

La s&#233;curit&#233; sociale co&#251;te plus d'argent que les autres syst&#232;mes, mais c'est aussi le plus efficace et le plus s&#251;r. 

Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse parler de d&#233;rives financi&#232;res en ce qui concerne ce syst&#232;me. Laissons cela aux anciens salari&#233;s d'Enron...


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> quelques pr&#233;cisions:
> les cadres concern&#233;s ne sont pas fran&#231;ais mais &#233;trangers


_"Total gestion international, emploie pr&#232;s de 900 cadres de 80 nationalit&#233;s diff&#233;rentes, dont environ 400 travaillent sur le territoire fran&#231;ais. La direction de Total jure que ce dispositif concerne uniquement des &#233;trangers. Faux, r&#233;torquent plusieurs syndicats.  &#171;Je connais personnellement au moins un cadre dirigeant fran&#231;ais du groupe qui est salari&#233; dans cette structure&#187;, assure Jean Conan (CFE-CGC).
Petit rappel juridique. Tout salari&#233; * *y compris de nationalit&#233; &#233;trang&#232;re* * travaillant sur le sol fran&#231;ais de fa&#231;on permanente doit payer ses cotisations salariales et patronales en France. C'est la loi."_



Lemmy a dit:


> ces cadres b&#233;n&#233;ficient de r&#233;gimes "priv&#233;s" accordant des garanties &#233;gales (voire sup&#233;rieures pour certaines) &#224; celles pr&#233;vues par la S&#233;curit&#233; Sociale fran&#231;aise


Pay&#233;s par qui ?



Lemmy a dit:


> plut&#244;t que de pratiquer le "politiquement correct", il serait peut-&#234;tre opportun de se poser *la raison du choix de Total*...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2006)

Il fallait voter car maintenant c'est trop tard


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Total gestion international, emploie pr&#232;s de 900 cadres de 80 nationalit&#233;s diff&#233;rentes, dont environ 400 travaillent sur le territoire fran&#231;ais. La direction de Total jure que ce dispositif concerne uniquement des &#233;trangers. Faux, r&#233;torquent plusieurs syndicats.  _&#171;Je connais personnellement au moins un cadre dirigeant fran&#231;ais du groupe qui est salari&#233; dans cette structure&#187;, _assure Jean Conan (CFE-CGC).
> Petit rappel juridique. Tout salari&#233; * *y compris de nationalit&#233; &#233;trang&#232;re* * travaillant sur le sol fran&#231;ais de fa&#231;on permanente doit payer ses cotisations salariales et patronales en France. C'est la loi.



effectivement! 



> Pay&#233;s par qui ?



financ&#233;s par cotisation patronales et salariales  



>



de plus en plus "correct". tu ne te souviendrais pas d'une certaine affaire "Lucet" qui, pourtant, s'est d&#233;roul&#233;e pas tr&#232;s loin de chez toi... ?  

l*a note de la DRH de Total*

*la r&#233;ponse de la S&#233;curit&#233; sociale*

premi&#232;re constatation: la S&#233;curit&#233; Sociale fait &#233;tat de 93 cas alors que Lib&#233; nous parle de 400 dossiers ! c'est vrai que multiplier les chiffres par 4 est plus "vendeur"  

seconde constatation: cette "pratique" existe et a &#233;t&#233; accept&#233;e depuis 20 ans... curieux: &#224; l'&#233;poque Total n'&#233;tait pas une soci&#233;t&#233; priv&#233;e... sans commentaires...

ce "changement" de position a-t-il &#233;t&#233; permis par ce statut de soci&#233;t&#233; priv&#233;e ?

j'ajouterai que, si Total se conformait strictement &#224; la Loi, les salari&#233;s seraient perdants sur leurs droits de retraite (en raison de la bri&#232;vet&#233; de la p&#233;riode de cotisation)

en outre, l'application des textes imposerait aux salari&#233;s dont la famille &#224; charge r&#233;side encore dans le pays d'origine des d&#233;lais (pour ne pas dire plus) in&#233;vitables pour la perception de certaines prestations (maladie notamment) car, dans ce cas, ils sont tenus de s'adresser au r&#233;gime de S&#233;curit&#233; Sociale de leur propre pays en raison des accords pass&#233;s par la SS fran&#231;aise. il n'y a pas besoin d'aller tr&#232;s loin pour le constater.

en r&#233;sum&#233;, on a voulu donner un &#233;clairage "politique" &#224; un probl&#232;me qui se pose depuis longtemps. comme le fait remarquer la DRH Total, un am&#233;nagement des textes serait suffisant.

mais pour cela il faudrait que nos chers (&#224; tous les sens du terme) &#233;narques aient une connaissance de la vie r&#233;elle et r&#233;alisent que ce n'est pas au monde &#233;conomique de s'adapter &#224; leur &#233;lucubrations, mais bien l'inverse.

effectivement Total contourne la loi depuis 20 ans. mais pas pour les raisons qu'on a voulu mettre en avant en manipulant l'information.

20 ans, c'est trop court pour r&#233;fl&#233;chir ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Novembre 2006)

On va peut-&#234;tre devoir continuer au comptoir... 
Et si Total change les r&#232;gles du jeu? Et si Total se barre avec la caisse? 
Qui paie? Personne. 



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas au monde &#233;conomique de s'adapter &#224; leur &#233;lucubrations, mais bien l'inverse.



Allons bon. :affraid:


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2006)

Effectivement, nul n'est besoin de continuer sur ce sujet (que je connais bien pour de multiples raisons familiales) et de passer son temps &#224; reprendre point par point les arguments qui se contredisent eux-m&#234;mes d'une ligne &#224; l'autre sur un post pr&#233;c&#233;dent. "Comme d'hab'", serait-on tent&#233; de dire.

Ici, nous sommes trop cons. L**** : va donc faire profiter les lecteurs de lib&#233; de ton analyse pertinente. Tu auras des r&#233;ponses dignes de ta finesse.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On va peut-&#234;tre devoir continuer au comptoir...
> Et si Total change les r&#232;gles du jeu? Et si Total se barre avec la caisse?
> Qui paie? Personne.



Je trouve que cette affaire a des relents d'application sauvage, quoique perverse parce qu'&#233;minemment calcul&#233;e, de la directive Bolkestein premi&#232;re pression &#224; froid :mouais: Pour le reste, difficile de s&#233;parer le politique de l'&#233;conomique, me semble-t-il, m&#234;me si dans l'id&#233;al &#231;a doit &#234;tre possible


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2006)

L'Ethiopie prête à entrer en guerre avec la Somalie.


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> L'Ethiopie prête à entrer en guerre avec la Somalie.



 Dieu semble parfois avoir déserté ces terre ou pourtant nombreux disent agir en son nom


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Dieu semble parfois avoir déserté ces terre ou pourtant nombreux disent agir en son nom



Tuer au nom de Dieu, ça évite d'avoir à affronter sa conscience...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> L'Ethiopie prête à entrer en guerre avec la Somalie.



C'est vrai que c'est une région ou si peu de gens meurent, fallait bien faire quelque chose


----------



## garfield (23 Novembre 2006)

C'est vrai qu'il y a certaines régions du globe oû il me semble que c'est toujours le bordel! :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

Les députés bientôt équipés en logiciels libres


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

C'est con alors!


----------



## garfield (23 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est con alors!



Mouahaha! C'est vraiment trop con!    

Merci de nous avoir fait connaitre ça!


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)




----------



## garfield (23 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


>



Ca c'est de l'actualité pas amusante!  

Saloperie de virus! :hein:


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)

On ne cite pas les images


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> On ne cite pas les images



Celles-là, si !


----------



## Craquounette (24 Novembre 2006)

Tout chien peut être dangereux...

Vive le sport...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Tout chien peut &#234;tre dangereux...


Pourtant les golden retriever ne sont pas r&#233;put&#233;s pour &#234;tre dangeureux.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Novembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Vive le sport...



Et dire qu'une rencontre sportive est censée être une fête et eux des supporters...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2006)

Miss Cal&#233;donie exclue pour avoir pos&#233; nue

Tout fout le camp !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Miss Calédonie exclue pour avoir posé nue
> 
> Tout fout le camp !



Y zauraient pu mettre son tél !


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Les députés bientôt équipés en logiciels libres



C'est une bonne nouvelle, ca !



iDuck a dit:


> Miss Calédonie exclue pour avoir posé nue



Si la Miss veut s'initier au maniement de la souris, je suis a sa disposition ! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Si la Miss veut s'initier au maniement de la souris, je suis a sa disposition ! :love:


Toujours prêt à rendre service. C'est bien.


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Toujours prêt à rendre service. C'est bien.



Bah oui, l'esprit Apple user !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

L'Europe, telle que nous l'avons perdue


Peut-&#234;tre que &#231;a devrait aller au comptoir... A vous de voir...


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> L'Europe, telle que nous l'avons perdue
> 
> 
> Peut-être que ça devrait aller au comptoir... A vous de voir...



Y a un plan B, y a un plan B qu'ils disaient...
Ils ont pas l'air fin, avec leurs plan B invisible maintenant...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> L'Europe, telle que nous l'avons perdue
> 
> 
> Peut-être que ça devrait aller au comptoir... A vous de voir...





G2LOQ a dit:


> Y a un plan B, y a un plan B qu'ils disaient...
> Ils ont pas l'air fin, avec leurs plan B invisible maintenant...



Oui, je pense aussi que ça serait mieux au comptoir :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Y a un plan B, y a un plan B qu'ils disaient...
> Ils ont pas l'air fin, avec leurs plan B invisible maintenant...


Bien d'accord avec toi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2006)

Quel plan B? Tous ceux qui ont pouss&#233; au vote Non, n'avaient rien pr&#233;vu de rechange non plus...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2006)

Le c*n de la semaine

Il ne les aura pas vol&#233; ses 15 mois de prison.


----------



## Nephou (24 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, je pense aussi que ça serait mieux au comptoir :mouais:



_La date fait partie de lactualité mais si vous voulez continuer sur le sujet de la constitution Européenne et de lavenir de lEurope merci de passer au comptoir_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _La date fait partie de lactualité mais si vous voulez continuer sur le sujet de la constitution Européenne et de lavenir de lEurope merci de passer au comptoir_


Bonne idée.  
D'ailleurs, je viens de créer la discussion. A vos claviers.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

Study: Perceived Treatment of Foreign Travelers Driving Away Visitors, Damaging Americas Image Abroad


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Si la Miss veut s'initier au maniement de la souris, je suis a sa disposition ! :love:



J'avais d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; cette actualit&#233; il y a quelques mois mais y'avais pas lesdites photos pour surimpressionn&#233;es vos r&#233;tines  :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Miss Cal&#233;donie exclue pour avoir pos&#233; nue



C'est un scandale !!!  

Oui parfaitement... 


Toutes les miss devraient poser nues   les autres exclues d'office..non mais 



			
				odr&#233;;4064829 a dit:
			
		

> J'avais d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; cette actualit&#233; il y a quelques mois mais y'avais pas lesdites photos pour surimpressionn&#233;es vos r&#233;tines  :mouais:



Le fait de poser nu n'est pas une news, ... les photos oui


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

Va falloir s'entraîner ...

The mission of the Global Orgasm is to effect change in the energy field of the Earth through input of the largest possible surge of human energy. Now that there are two more US fleets heading for the Persian Gulf with anti- submarine equipment that can only be for use against Iran, the time to change Earths energy is NOW! Read more about the fleet buildup here.


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Va falloir s'entraîner ...
> 
> The mission of the Global Orgasm is to effect change in the energy field of the Earth through input of the largest possible surge of human energy. Now that there are two more US fleets heading for the Persian Gulf with anti- submarine equipment that can only be for use against Iran, the time to change Earths energy is NOW! Read more about the fleet buildup here.



Ok, ok, mais c'est vraiment pour rendre service alors


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2006)

Cool &#231;a correspond avec la bouffe du mois non?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Ok, ok, mais c'est vraiment pour rendre service alors



Si ça peut éviter la guerre en Iran ...


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Si ça peut éviter la guerre en Iran ...



Faut aussi éviter une guerre mondiale, il faut redoubler d'effort ..c'est important  

On est pas au peace pour la love ..( ok je sors)


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Novembre 2006)

Belle image que celle donnée par la Suisse.


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)

Bex n'est pas la Suisse..

Et puis ils donnent 1 milliards pour les pays de l'Est , plus un peu de sous pour les allocations des chtis n'enfants ..alors que demande le peuple ? 

Pour le reste faut attendre Noël ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Novembre 2006)

"ils" donnent? t'as eu les résultats par commune toi?


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)

Aur&#233;lie85;4067962 a dit:
			
		

> "ils" donnent? t'as eu les r&#233;sultats par commune toi?



 le taux de participation &#233;tait aussi bas que &#231;a ?

bla bla ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> le taux de participation était aussi bas que ça ?
> 
> bla bla ...



Mais voui....

m'enfin bon, toujours est-il que Bex fait partie de la Suisse et que c'est une tendance quoi... Rdv en 2007!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2006)

Pauvre Elton    



> Soudainement pris de nausée, Sir Elton John a brièvement dû interrompre dimanche soir un concert en Australie. "J'ai pensé qu'il valait mieux que j'aille +dégueuler+ dans les toilettes plutôt que sur le premier rang", a-t-il expliqué à un public médusé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Mais voui....
> 
> m'enfin bon, toujours est-il que Bex fait partie de la Suisse et que c'est une tendance quoi... Rdv en 2007!



Ta prose est la preuve que généraliser un événement somme toute très localisé (54% de moins de 6000 suisses) ne tiens pas. Si "Bex ÉTAIT la Suisse", tu serais heureuse du résultat, ce qui ne m'a pas paru être le cas. Ça me rappelle un sondage réalisé il y a quelques années dans ma commune par l'opposition municipale. Les questions posées pouvaient se résumer en une seule : "Voulez vous plus de sécurité ?". Evidemment, les gens ont répondus massivement "oui", ce qui à permis à l'opposition de crier victoire.

C'est la technique des minorités qui veulent se faire plus grosses que les majorités de poser des questions auxquelles les personnes sensées, mais peu au fait des "ficelles" politiques répondent sans voir l'intention sous-jascente. Le résultat que tu évoque ne transforme pas les suisses en monstres xénophobes pour autant.


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Novembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas trop ou le poster, ce n'est pas vraiment une actualite, mais en meme temps je vois pas trop ou d'autre... : le test de recrutement chez Google... Accrochez-vous !


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ta prose est la preuve que généraliser un événement somme toute très localisé (54% de moins de 6000 suisses) ne tiens pas. Si "Bex ÉTAIT la Suisse", tu serais heureuse du résultat, ce qui ne m'a pas paru être le cas. Le résultat que tu évoque ne transforme pas les suisses en monstres xénophobes pour autant.



Je n'ai jamais prétendu cela. Mais depuis quelques temps, il me semble que les exemples se multiplient autour de moi. Pis j'ai peur que cet événement à Bex ne donne d'autres envies à d'autres personnes quoi. Je ne veux pas faire de généralités, mais je crois que je n'ai pas été la seule à voir ces résultats du mois de septembre. Pis j'ai peur pour l'année 2007, voilà, c'est tout. Bex n'est pas la Suisse, mais en fait partie. Les habitants de cette commune se sont exprimés. L'évenement de Bex est localisé, mais je peux vous dire qu'on en parle énormément à la radio depuis ce matin, je peux pas laisser passer comme si je voyais rien. J'ai peur, c'est tout (Ok, j'ai peur de tout, et surtout du terrorisme quand je prends l'avion, comme quoi, ils ont bien réussit leur coup). Je soulignais juste une tendance actuelle. Ptêtre qu'elle est totalement fausse et que tout va bien dans le meilleur de la Suisse, hum.


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

Michael Moore écrit aux Républicains.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2006)

Aur&#233;lie85;4068101 a dit:
			
		

> Pt&#234;tre qu'elle est totalement fausse et que tout va bien dans le meilleur de la Suisse, hum.



Bon, faut pas tomber dans l'exc&#232;s inverse non plus, hein ! Je voulais juste dire que le ph&#233;nom&#232;ne, m&#234;me si il prend une tournure particuli&#232;re en raison de l'h&#233;ritage culturel de chaque r&#233;gion, n'a rien de sp&#233;cifique &#224; ton pays, ni de nouveau, d'ailleurs. Le combattre (par le d&#233;bat d'id&#233;es) est la chose &#224; faire, culpabiliser, celle &#224; &#233;viter. Tu n'es pas responsable des id&#233;es tordues de quelques "leaders d'opinion", ni du c&#244;t&#233; "moutons de Panurge" d'une grande partie de ceux qui les suivent.

De tous temps et de toutes r&#233;gions, jouer sur la peur et l'&#233;go&#239;sme des gens &#224; permis &#224; certains de s'imposer un temps, mais heureusement pour le monde, il se trouve toujours d'autres gens pour dire "non". Ton indignation t'honore, mais ne la laisse pas t'aveugler. 



Amok a dit:


> Michael Moore &#233;crit aux R&#233;publicains.



L'aurait pas pu na&#238;tre fran&#231;ais, ce mec ? :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Michael Moore écrit aux Républicains.


Quelle délicate attention. N'y aurait-il pas une pointe d'ironie dans cette lettre ?


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Quelle d&#233;licate attention. N'y aurait-il pas une pointe d'ironie dans cette lettre ?



Tu as vraiment l'esprit tordu...  

"_Nous ferons savoir aux peuples des autres pays que Dieu ne b&#233;nit pas seulement les Etats-Unis, qu&#8217;il b&#233;nit tout le monde. Nous d&#233;couragerons l&#8217;intol&#233;rance et le fanatisme religieux &#8211; *en commen&#231;ant par balayer devant notre porte*._"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Tu as vraiment l'esprit tordu...


Qui, moi ? Totalement.


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'aurait pas pu naître français, ce mec ? :love:



Si c'était le cas, il n'existerait probablement pas !


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

Des maisons en préfabriqué à 50 000 euros débarquent en Bretagne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> 
> 
> Et encore, il a été sympa, il a pas causé de Dick _LawyerShooter_...



Allez, sifflote avec moi : "Ce matin, un lapin ... A tué un chasseur ..."


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2006)

Les autorités chinoises sont encore plus drastiques que les modos du bar avec les gens qui publient des photos cochonnes. Qui se dévoue pour aller ouvrir un site porno là bas ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'aurait pas pu naître français, ce mec ? :love:




Et Karl Zero, c'est du poulet?!? 


Nan, J'déconne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et Karl Zero, c'est du poulet?!?



J'aurais plutôt dit du *b*oulet ! :mouais:


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les autorités chinoises sont encore plus drastiques que les modos du bar avec les gens qui publient des photos cochonnes.



Je savais pas que supermoquette était chinois.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2006)

Je n'ai fais que le d&#233;noncer, Aur&#233;lie.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Je savais pas que supermoquette était chinois.



Ben des fois il me semble qu'il parle chinois, non ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ben des fois il me semble qu'il parle chinois, non ?



aaaaaaah! c'est ça ce langage bizarre qu'il utilise parfois dans les forums techniques...!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> aaaaaaah! c'est ça ce langage bizarre qu'il utilise parfois dans les forums techniques...!



Non, non en général ...  

Pour rester dans le sujet : 

Arme contre cadeau

"La police a promis l'anonymat mais les armes rendues seront examinées pour déterminer si elles ont ét  utilisées dans un crime non résolu, selon un sergent du bureau du shérif de  Los Angeles."

_On a découvert l'arme d'un crime irrésolu mais on ne sait plus qui s'est dénoncé_


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> _On a découvert l'arme d'un crime irrésolu mais on ne sait plus qui s'est dénoncé_


 
supermoquette? 








Ok, je sors, vous me verrez plus jamais.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2006)

Ok, &#224; toute alors.


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

Douce Aurélie, n'auriez-vous point quelque information du jour à nous faire partager ? L'organe de Supermoquette n'est pas de presse et, avouons le, déjà bien connu (du moins virtuellement) de nombre de lecteurs : il s'agit donc bien là d'un hors sujet flagrant dans ce fil où la fraicheur des objets traités est de mise !


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Douce Aurélie, n'auriez-vous point quelque information du jour à nous faire partager ? L'organe de Supermoquette n'est pas de presse et, avouons le, déjà bien connu (du moins virtuellement) de nombre de lecteurs : il s'agit donc bien là d'un hors sujet flagrant dans ce fil où la fraicheur des objets traités est de mise !


 

ok ok, pardon... je suis de retour... 

http://24heures.ch/vqhome/le_journal/archives/xxvot_zrh_271106.edition=ls.html


Lorsque j'étais à l'école primaire, j'aurais bien voulu apprendre l'allemand moi... Sont drôle de vouloir nous supprimer comme ça... bouhouhouhouhou!  heureusement il y a encore des irréductibles! 


PS: c'est marrant je n'arrive pas à mettre les balises sur un PC... hum, m'enfin.


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Lorsque j'étais à l'école primaire, j'aurais bien voulu apprendre l'allemand moi...



La vache! faut être motivé!  (Remarque je dis ça, mais le français n'est pas une langue très simple non plus...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2006)

En Belgique, il y a actuellement une nouvelle loi qui se met en place concernant la détention d'armes : amnistie pour toutes les personnes qui se présentent à la gendarmerie et rendent leur armes prohibées non déclarées à condition que cela se fasse avant le 7 décembre prochain...
Un de mes potes gendarme (Hé ouais !), me racontait pas plus tard qu'hier qu'un fermier des environs que je connais très bien d'ailleurs s'était présenté lundi avec une camionnette bourrée d'armes de guerre datant de 40-45 ... en tout plus d'une centaine d'armes avec munitions, en parfait état de fonctionnement !!!!!
Ce qui m'a fait le plus rire, c'est qu'il a déclaré encore détenir 4 mortiers eek mais qu'ils étaient trop lourds pour transporter avec sa camionnette.....
Burné, le gars !!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2006)

Les "Gérard" de la télévision


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Les "G&#233;rard" de la t&#233;l&#233;vision



En m&#234;me temps, sur France2, ce qui me g&#232;ne bien plus que ses &#233;missions que je ne vois jamais, c'est le fait d'avoir mis mes &#233;pisode d'Urgence en deuxi&#232;me partis de soir&#233;e...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

Les tribulations de deux papous à Paris

_ (...) parmi les choses qu'ils ont le plus appréciées, nos deux pèlerins retiennent la "gratuité de la femme blanche" alors que les papous doivent "payer cher" pour acheter leurs épouses._

Gratuité relative ... les hommes blancs peuvent témoigner


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2006)

Mais le bonheur n'a pas de prix  

Oui..enfin, c'est ce que l'on dit...


----------



## al02 (1 Décembre 2006)

Où mène l'application aveugle de la justice !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Les tribulations de deux papous à Paris
> 
> _ (...) parmi les choses qu'ils ont le plus appréciées, nos deux pèlerins retiennent la "gratuité de la femme blanche" alors que les papous doivent "payer cher" pour acheter leurs épouses._
> 
> Gratuité relative ... les hommes blancs peuvent témoigner



En fait, ils se trompent, ces braves papous, la seule différence, c'est qu'eux paient cher AVANT pour avoir leurs femmes, nous, nous payons *très* cher, APRÈS, quand on les a :sick:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> O&#249; m&#232;ne l'application aveugle de la justice !


Ca me rappelle cette blague : "Quelle est la derni&#232;re blague qu'on a fait &#224; Gilbert Montagn&#233; ? On lui a offert des places pour le spectacle du mime Marceau."


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, ils se trompent, ces braves papous, la seule différence, c'est qu'eux paient cher AVANT pour avoir leurs femmes, nous, nous payons *très* cher, APRÈS, quand on les a :sick:



tu oublies celle qu'on a eu.:rose: 

En fait il semblerait donc que les occidentaux paient de manière exponentielle.


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Décembre 2006)

*Seagate CEO: I help people "watch porn"*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

"The HP pretexting scandal: When I ask if anyone really cared about this story outside of the media, Watkins shakes his head. "Wall Street certainly didn't. I saw it and thought, it's good to know there's a board of directors more dysfunctional than mine."

Merci G2lock, j'adore ce passage.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> *Seagate CEO: I help people "watch porn"*


Il est marrant lui. Il gagne sûrement à être connu.


----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2006)

La fondation Gates veut tout dépenser en ce 21ème siècle


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> La fondation Gates veut tout dépenser en ce 21ème siècle



3,5 milliards de dollars par an...ils font pas dans la dentelle.  

Vraiment généreux.   

...Par contre, c'est quand même incroyable qu'une fondation fasse plus, en terme d'investissement, que certains états...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Décembre 2006)

Au moins Gates aura pas gach&#233; son fric


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

Débat sur la violence au Théâtre

_Mais qu'est-ce qui fait qu'un spectacle dépasse le seuil de tolérance ? Doit-on, pour parler de la violence, violenter le spectateur ? Que produit cette violence dans la conscience de celui-ci ? Jean-Loup Rivière, professeur à l'Ecole normale supérieure de Lyon, fait partie des spectateurs qui ont quitté la représentation de Naître à Avignon. Pour s'en expliquer, il rappelle la distinction d'Aristote, qui sert depuis 2 400 ans de boussole au théâtre occidental : "Pour Aristote, la tragédie a bien vocation à montrer des monstres en actes. Mais il établit une différence nette entre le monstrueux et l'effrayant, qu'il condamne. D'autre part, le monstrueux doit se trouver dans le texte, et pas sur la scène. C'est la différence essentielle entre la tragédie grecque, ou les pièces shakespeariennes, et certains spectacles présentés ces dernières années : *la tragédie ne met pas sur scène l'horreur elle-même. La scène du théâtre antique est une scène où on parle. Le domaine "organique" de la douleur, de la destruction, est derrière le mur*."_

Pas comme au journal de 20H00 ...


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2006)

Apple : une marque pour les seniors ?


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Apple : une marque pour les seniors ?



Normal, le jeune joue aux jeux vid&#233;o, donc il a besoin d'un PC .  De plus, &#233;tant un kikoulol, il a &#233;galement besoin de son MSN. 




Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Le g&#233;n&#233;ral Pinochet vient de recevoir les derniers sacrements.*
> J'en d&#233;duis donc, &#224; ma grande stup&#233;faction, qu'il n'a pas &#233;t&#233; excommuni&#233;.
> Un oubli, sans doute, un oubli malencontreux dans l'agenda trop surbook&#233; des papes de Rome.
> 
> ...



 Bon voyage et bon vent, une plume dans le c** et le feu dedans!


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Décembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Bon voyage et bon vent, une plume dans le c** et le feu dedans!



J'aurais pas dit mieux.


----------



## al02 (4 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Le g&#233;n&#233;ral Pinochet vient de recevoir les derniers sacrements.*
> 
> _&#199;a me rappelle cette page de b&#233;d&#233; de Br&#233;t&#233;cher d'un couple qui se met &#224; faire la f&#234;te &#224; l'annonce de la mort de Franco..._
> :love:


 Comme le dirait si bien le bon DocEvil  : &#231;a ne me fait pas rire du tout. La mort d'un &#234;tre humain est toujours un drame pour ses proches !     :love:


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2006)

Aux dernières nouvelles ( France Info) sont état est stationnaire ..

C'est résistant la mauvaise herbe


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Apple : une marque pour les seniors ?



tu sais, c'est très rigolo et c'est logique, la génération dite "séniors", ce sont des gens qui ont compris parce qu'ils ont vu, l'interêt de la modernité et d'une réflexion sur la contemporanité ou "être de son temps"... j'exerce un métier ou notre travail repose sur la contemporanité, voire sur l'avant-garde et je me rends compte que nous avons beaucoup moins de problèmes à faire accepter nos projets les plus radicaux à des "quinquas", voire des "sexas" qu' a des plus jeunes...
Ce qui me gène là dedans, c'est que ça provient d'un manque manifeste de culture, les seules références conscientes des "trentas" se situent au mieux dans une imagerie de dysneyland fantasmé, exacerbé par des décors de sitcoms américanisés qui imposent à notre regard des lotissement pseudo néo-vieux-culs ou chaque petit versaille ressemble à un mas provençal d'opérette planté au milieu de son carré de Grosfilex qcheté chez Carrefour...

bref, Dante était loin du compte, la suite risque d'être pire....


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, ils se trompent, ces braves papous, la seule différence, c'est qu'eux paient cher AVANT pour avoir leurs femmes, nous, nous payons *très* cher, APRÈS, quand on les a :sick:



et encore plus quand elles partent...:rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Aux dernières nouvelles ( France Info) sont état est stationnaire ..
> 
> C'est résistant la mauvaise herbe



 Et jai appris ce matin que si il décède, il aura droit à un non-lieu :mouais:

Donc, il claque, il est  innocenté cet enf***é !


----------



## duracel (4 Décembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Et jai appris ce matin que si il décède, il aura droit à un non-lieu :mouais:
> 
> Donc, il claque, il est innocenté cet enf***é !


 
L'action publique s'éteint avec le décès de la personne concernée.


----------



## rezba (4 Décembre 2006)

Il parait que l'air est tr&#232;s pur &#224; Santiago de Chile, aujourd'hui. :love:

Sinon, vous croyez que la fumette c'est bon pour les fl&#233;chettes ??


----------



## Amok (4 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Il parait que l'air est très pur à Santiago de Chile, aujourd'hui. :love:
> 
> Sinon, vous croyez que la fumette c'est bon pour les fléchettes ??



_Un Californien de 48 ans, consommateur de cannabis à des fins médicales (autorisé dans cet Etat), prévoit pour le nouvel an de rouler le plus gros joint du monde, long de 90 centimètres pour 112 grammes de shit._ 

(Libé)


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Il parait que l'air est tr&#232;s pur &#224; Santiago de Chile, aujourd'hui. :love:



Il y aura peut-&#234;tre "aussi" moyen de redistribuer un peu des 27 millions de dollars, va savoir...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Décembre 2006)

Serment d'Hypocrate ?


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2006)

C'est par hasard, où ce genre de "découverte" sort toujours à la veille d'élections importantes ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Serment d'Hypocrate ?



 tibo :love:

Il tendrait apparemment &#224; se transformer en "serment d'hypocrite". 



La mouette a dit:


> C'est par hasard, o&#249; ce genre de "d&#233;couverte" sort toujours &#224; la veille d'&#233;lections importantes ?



Ce genre de d&#233;couverte sort &#224; tous moments, mais les &#233;lus en charge des responsabilit&#233;s ne sont gu&#233;ris de leur surdit&#233; end&#233;mique que quelques mois avant les &#233;lections. Il faut donc sortir et ressortir ces faits jusqu'&#224; une p&#233;riode propice. Il y a plus de deux ans (2004) que le ministre fran&#231;ais de la sant&#233; s'est vu remettre un rapport relatant ces faits. :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est par hasard, où ce genre de "découverte" sort toujours à la veille d'élections importantes ?



Il me semble que ce genre de "découverte" sort précisément parce que la mise en place du médecin référent l'a mise en lumière de manière flagrante. Et pour cause, le parcours médical devient digne d'un épisode mythique des 12 travaux d'Astérix, à un "détail" près : ce n'est plus du formulaire B29 donc il est question mais du carnet de chèque ! Il faut dire que, de ce point de vue, ça a permis de mettre en lumière un des effets pervers du système.

On développe au comptoir Macg si tu veux


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On développe au comptoir Macg si tu veux



C'était juste une question  

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2006)

Nike +iPod = surveillance


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Décembre 2006)

En m&#234;me temps si les structures WiFi continuent &#224; prolif&#233;rer... &#231;a devient du g&#226;teau :rateau:


----------



## al02 (4 Décembre 2006)

Un pâtissier condamné, c'est plutôt tarte !


----------



## Amok (5 Décembre 2006)

Sarkozy se vautre sur la toile : en annon&#231;ant sa candidature, le patron de l'UMP a oubli&#233; le Web. A l'inverse de S&#233;gol&#232;ne Royal.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2006)

Yes ! un joueur de plus au Ch&#226;teau !


----------



## Ax6 (5 Décembre 2006)

Sinon j'aime bien l'initiatives de certaines villes qui aident la population &#224; se connecter Oo

Genre le projet : http://lillesansfil.org/

(Par contre ce qui m'a bien fait marrer, c'est qu'on m'a donn&#233; cette adresse par t&#233;l&#233;phone : alors quand la personne vous dit : zavez un papier et un crayon ? notez, Lille s'enfile, tout coll&#233; point org ...)

Genre on demande des infos sur les initiatives locales et d'un seul coup d'un seul, on se dit, merde Lille en libertinage ca ressemble pas aux infos que j'ai demand&#233; :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (5 Décembre 2006)

Une pens&#233;e pour les quelques connaisseurs sur ce forum.  
Cela vient de tomber &#224; l'AFP, donc pas moyen de le lier dans les r&#232;gles de l'art sur un autre site (autrement dit, citation &#224; dur&#233;e limit&#233;e).



> _Prix record pour la robe d'Audrey Hepburn dans "Diamants sur canap&#233;"_
> La c&#233;l&#232;bre robe noire port&#233;e par l'actrice Audrey Hepburn dans "Diamants sur canap&#233;", a &#233;t&#233; adjug&#233;e pour 410.000 livres (608.000 euros) mardi chez Christie's &#224; Londres, plus de six fois son prix estim&#233;.
> Les acheteurs se sont pr&#233;cipit&#233;s pour cette robe fourreau sign&#233;e Givenchy, qui laissait d&#233;couvertes les &#233;paules de la call-girl jou&#233;e par l'actrice am&#233;ricaine.
> Le produit g&#233;n&#233;r&#233; par cette vente record ira &#224; l'organisation caritative "Cit&#233; de la Joie", qui s'occupe des enfants des l&#233;preux de Calcutta.
> ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Décembre 2006)

C'est DocEvil qui va &#234;tre d&#233;&#231;u.


----------



## benjamin (5 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est DocEvil qui va &#234;tre d&#233;&#231;u.


S'il s'agit de l'acheteur myst&#233;rieux et qu'il ne parvient pas &#224; entrer dans la robe, peut-&#234;tre.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Décembre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> S'il s'agit de l'acheteur myst&#233;rieux et qu'il ne parvient pas &#224; entrer dans la robe, peut-&#234;tre.


Jamais je n'aurais os&#233; un tel sacril&#232;ge.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Un pâtissier condamné, c'est plutôt tarte !


C'est comme Vahiné, c'est gonflé.  



Amok a dit:


> Sarkozy se vautre sur la toile : en annonçant sa candidature, le patron de l'UMP a oublié le Web. A l'inverse de Ségolène Royal.


Et après s'être vautré sur la Toile, il va se vautrer aux élections, aidé par son "ami" Jacques Chirac.



benjamin a dit:


> S'il s'agit de l'acheteur mystérieux et qu'il ne parvient pas à entrer dans la robe, peut-être.


En tout cas, ce n'est pas moi. De toutes façons, je ne rentre pas dedans.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

RIONS UN PEU DE NOS ACÉRÉBRÉS TÉLÉVISUELS


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4079466 a dit:
			
		

> RIONS UN PEU DE NOS AC&#201;R&#201;BR&#201;S T&#201;L&#201;VISUELS


L'ac&#233;r&#233;br&#233; t&#233;l&#233;visuel qui a balanc&#233; cette &#233;norme connerie, c'est lui :






  

Je sais : c'est pas bien de balancer. :rose: Mais c'&#233;tait pas difficile &#224; deviner. 



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :afraid:
> *Merci pour ce trait&#233; d'histoire de l'art express &#224; l'usage des ministres du budget.
> *
> :love: :love: :love:
> ...


C'est vrai &#231;a : qu'est-ce qu'on va s'em... &#224; conserver toutes ces vieilleries.


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> stars_steevy.jpg



C'est qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

c'est un type qui a vu de la lumière et qui est rentré. depuis, personne ne sait comment le virer.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est qui ?


Ne me dis pas que tu n'as pas reconnu la m&#233;ga star interplan&#233;taire Steevy Boulay.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Le nom est assez porteur.
> 
> 
> Plutôt beau gosse, et apparemment un visionnaire d'avant-garde en ce qui concerne les finances publiques.
> ...




tu veux dire qu'il est beau comme un boulet? Et qu'en plus il a vu la vierge à Lourdes?


----------



## al02 (6 Décembre 2006)

Art sot, art bête, schnell.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2006)

Echec et mat


----------



## Amok (6 Décembre 2006)

Cocorico, cock-a-doodle-do, France 24 est née !
 La chaîne bilingue d'infos internationales voulue par Chirac se lance enfin.


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Cocorico, cock-a-doodle-do, France 24 est née !
> La chaîne bilingue d'infos internationales voulue par Chirac se lance enfin.



Sur France-Info ils parlaient d'une chaîne trilingue.. Arabe, Français, Anglais ..


----------



## Amok (6 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Sur France-Info ils parlaient d'une chaîne trilingue.. Arabe, Français, Anglais ..



"_France 24, c'est deux chaînes émises simultanément en français et en anglais. En attendant un troisième canal, arabophone, pour 2007_."


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2006)

Le bâillement est-il contagieux ? :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2006)

Imagine toi aussi ton logo non ostentatoire, suisse ! :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2006)

les Benjamins et TomTom nous ont fait des cachoteries... 

mais sans rire, je presume que le logo MacGe n'est pas depose :sick:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> mais sans rire, je presume que le logo MacGe n'est pas depose :sick:



S'il l'est...  Mais c'est aussi une question de date... :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Décembre 2006)

Lemmy Rulez!


----------



## Amok (6 Décembre 2006)

Enorme : 

L'homme est remarquablement conserv&#233; malgr&#233; une vie d'exc&#232;s, un peu comme une vip&#232;re dans un bocal d'alcool.

Hospitalis&#233; &#224; Londres, les m&#233;decins sont alors r&#233;unis autour de ce cas d'&#233;cole et d&#233;cident d'un commun accord de ne pas le transfuser :  _&#171;Voyez-vous, si on vous donne du sang pur vous allez mourir... Mais, de gr&#226;ce, ne donnez pas votre sang ! Il est tellement toxique que vous tueriez quelqu'un !&#187; 

__&#171;Personnellement, je ne mange jamais de l&#233;gumes : c'est trop sain pour moi.&#187;

_Lemmy vit &#224; Los Angeles depuis le d&#233;but des ann&#233;es 90 :  _&#171;Pour le soleil et parce que les filles sont &#224; moiti&#233; &#224; poil"

Sonny, si tu nous regarde, tu as encore du boulot ! 
_


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2006)

> Lemmy n'a pas seulement démoli les lois de la nature mais aussi celles du bon goût en jouant une musique assourdissante où éclate la prodigieuse invention rythmique verbale. Exemple à l'appui : «Dead men tell no tales» («Les morts ne racontent pas d'histoires»). Mais en concert cela donne, avec 20 000 watts dans les oreilles : «Dead men smell toe nails» («Les morts puent comme des doigts de pied»).


----------



## al02 (6 Décembre 2006)

Prout ma ch&#232;re !  :love:

Caution : le m&#233;thane br&#251;le !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2006)

Passe le moi


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Passe le moi



Si ça passe, les jardineries vont faire du fric...


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Décembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Si ça passe, les jardineries vont faire du fric...



Oui...

...Mais c'est la fin des commerces de proximité aussi.


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Décembre 2006)

CRASH-AERIEN a dit:
			
		

> *
> Allumettes enflammées sur un avion de American Airlines*
> 
> Nashville (Tennessee/USA) - Un avion de la compagnie aérienne américaine American Airlines s'est dérouté en urgence vers l'aéroport international de nashville (Tennessee) après que les passagers aient senti une forte odeur de brûlé à l'intérieur de la cabine.
> ...


----------



## al02 (7 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


>



Déjà bu !


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Déjà bu !


GRILLED C'est le cas de le dire...   

Je viens juste de l'entendre à la radio...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Prout ma chère !  :love:
> 
> Caution : le méthane brûle !


Elle avait le feu aux fesses ou quoi ?


----------



## al02 (7 Décembre 2006)

On va pouvoir y fumer le calumet de la paix.  Hugh !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Un autre décérébré télévisuel


----------



## al02 (8 Décembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4082587 a dit:
			
		

> Un autre d&#233;c&#233;r&#233;br&#233; t&#233;l&#233;visuel



C'est d'un gay, mon Dieu ! 
Queue &#231;a ne se reproduise plus !


----------



## two (8 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> C'est d'un gay, mon Dieu !
> Queue &#231;a ne se reproduise plus !


Dis donc !    Mesure ton langage !
Tu risque de passer pour discriminatoire !      :rose:

(c'est dommage j'peux pas te bouler- vert bien entendu)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Pas vraiment de l'actu mais je ne savais pas où poster alors :

http://www.blogmusik.net/


----------



## al02 (8 Décembre 2006)

Le problème est de taille !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Décembre 2006)

Je vois qu'une r&#233;ponse...

Les Indiens ils en ont des ptites


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Le problème est de taille !



Effectivement, c'est un problème d'un autre calibre.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Décembre 2006)

Au d&#233;but j'avais lu "les indiens ayant un p&#233;nis de 2,4cm"...

J'ai eu peur pour eux quand m&#234;me... :afraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2006)

Ca barde chez le jury des Miss France
Ce soir, ça va être chaud. De la castagne en perspective.


----------



## al02 (9 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca barde chez le jury des Miss France
> Ce soir, ça va être chaud. De la castagne en perspective.



Muriel ne veut pas participer au comice !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Muriel ne veut pas participer au comice !


Mais elles vont bien se crêper le chignon avec Geneviève. D'ici à ce que Muriel lui fasse bouffer son chapeau, il n'y a qu'un pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2006)

Sans compter que comme je connais G&#233;rard (c'est le fr&#232;re a&#238;n&#233; d'un de mes copains d'enfance et d'adolescence), il ne va pas se g&#234;ner pour lui mettre la honte de sa vie, &#224; la vieille maquerelle !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sans compter que comme je connais Gérard (c'est le frère aîné d'un de mes copains d'enfance et d'adolescence), il ne va pas se gêner pour lui mettre la honte de sa vie, à la vieille maquerelle !


C'est vrai : il y a Gérard aussi. Moi, je serai Geneviève, je me ferai porter pâle pour ce soir.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

Comment Rubens est passé de 1600 à 1,8 millions d'euros

_La famille suédoise, qui a été propriétaire sans le savoir d'une oeuvre d'art prestigieuse pendant des décennies, avait essayé de se séparer du tableau par le biais de plusieurs autres maisons de vente en Suède, mais celles-ci avaient refusé. Selon M. Avar, son client a fait une excellente affaire en emportant le tableau à 1,84 million d'euros. Sa valeur réelle atteindrait plusieurs fois le prix adjugé. A condition que la signature se confirme. Il appartient désormais aux experts de Rubens d'en décider._


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Décembre 2006)

Dire qu'avec Google image c'est gratuit...

==>[] :rateau:


----------



## al02 (9 Décembre 2006)

Deux titres c&#244;te &#224; c&#244;te dans l'Union de Reims de ce jour :

*- Nicolas Sarkozy en coup de vent sur la c&#244;te picarde.*

* - Temp&#234;te : des d&#233;g&#226;ts dans le d&#233;partement.*


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2006)

Temp&#234;te: 13 f&#251;ts toxiques &#224; la d&#233;rive au large de la Bretagne


BREST (AFP) - Treize f&#251;ts toxiques perdus par un porte-conteneurs suisse d&#233;rivent entre le Cotentin et le sud de la Bretagne, a indiqu&#233; samedi soir la Pr&#233;fecture maritime de l'Atlantique, qui demande &#224; toute personne identifiant un f&#251;t suspect de ne pas y toucher et de pr&#233;venir les autorit&#233;s.

Ces f&#251;ts de 200 litres d'une couleur noire sont tomb&#233;s &#224; l'eau du Safmarine-L&#233;man, en provenance d'Anvers et en route vers le Portugal, pendant la temp&#234;te de vendredi, a indiqu&#233; le commandant Jean-Marie Figue.
Ils contiennent de l'isopropanol, "un produit inflammable et tr&#232;s dangereux", et du tolu&#232;ne "dont les vapeurs sont hautement irritantes", a pr&#233;cis&#233; M. Figue.
Toute personne reconnaissant un de ces f&#251;ts pr&#232;s des c&#244;tes ou sur une plage est pri&#233;e de ne surtout pas y toucher et de pr&#233;venir les pompiers. Les autorit&#233;s britanniques ont &#233;galement &#233;t&#233; alert&#233;es.[/URL]

porte-conteneurs suisse porte-conteneurs suisse porte-conteneurs suisse porte-conteneurs suisse :affraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Deux titres côte à côte dans l'Union de Reims de ce jour :
> 
> *- Nicolas Sarkozy en coup de vent sur la côte picarde.*
> 
> * - Tempête : des dégâts dans le département.*


Les hasards de l'actualité.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> Tempête: 13 fûts toxiques à la dérive au large de la Bretagne
> 
> (...)
> 
> porte-conteneurs suisse porte-conteneurs suisse porte-conteneurs suisse porte-conteneurs suisse :affraid:



La légendaire ponctualité Suisse va en prendre un coup.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Décembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La légendaire ponctualité Suisse va en prendre un coup.


Surtout leur légendaire propreté...


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2006)

> Un Boeing avec 559 passagers &#224; bord fait demi-tour apr&#232;s avoir frott&#233; le tarmac au d&#233;collage
> PARIS (AP) - Un Boeing 747 de la compagnie Corsair qui transportait 559 passagers vers la R&#233;publique dominicaine a fait demi-tour dimanche apr&#232;s avoir touch&#233; le tarmac au niveau de la queue de l'appareil lors de son d&#233;collage d'Orly. Il a &#233;t&#233; inspect&#233; en vol par un chasseur de l'arm&#233;e fran&#231;aise et s'est repos&#233; sans probl&#232;me &#224; Orly.
> 
> "Au niveau du d&#233;collage, on a eu un probl&#232;me au niveau de la pouss&#233;e", a expliqu&#233; Sandrine Guillemin, responsable de la communication de la compagnie Corsair. "La pouss&#233;e n'&#233;tait pas suffisamment importante et la queue de l'avion a frott&#233; le tarmac. Il y a eu quelques &#233;raflures sur la queue", a-t-elle d&#233;taill&#233;.
> ...



bon je reviens, il doit bien y avoir 20 ou 30 de k&#233;ros&#232;ne tonnes ... euh &#231;a fonctionne dans un vieux diesel ?  :bebe:


----------



## duracel (10 Décembre 2006)

Pinochet est mort sans passer par la case Justice.....


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Décembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Pinochet est mort sans passer par la case Justice.....


 Quil ne repose pas en paix.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Décembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Pinochet est mort sans passer par la case Justice.....


YEAP !!!Qu'il brûle en enfer...

Champagne pour tout le monde...

J'me ressert...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Pinochet est mort *sans passer par la case Justice*.....



D'après un professeur chilien invité au JT de la RTBF de ce soir, il a été jugé et condamné mais son état de santé lui interdisait la prison. Je n'arrive pas à trouver une info là-dessus.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2006)

... s'en passent des choses dans mon patelin !!!!!!!!!!!!
Le pire, c'est que j'ai rencontr&#233; un des joueurs ce matin &#224; la boulangerie ... ben il faisait une dr&#244;le de gueule...:rateau:

ps 1 : m'en fiche, j'avais pas jou&#233; avec eux ... j'ai donc perdu tout seul comme un grand !:rateau:
ps2 : si &#231;a devait m'arriver, je crois que la libraire ne pourrait plus s'asseoir avant longtemps eu &#233;gard aux revues que je lui enfoncerais d&#233;licatement une par une o&#249; vous devinez !!!

c'est ici :

http://actuality.skynet.be/index.html?l1=actuality&l2=news&l3=belgium&l4=detail&id=175726


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

Si le libraire se fait porté disparu dans la semaine qui vient, c'est qu'il avait en fait bien validé la grille


----------



## sylko (11 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... s'en passent des choses dans mon patelin !!!!!!!!!!!!
> Le pire, c'est que j'ai rencontr&#233; un des joueurs ce matin &#224; la boulangerie ... ben il faisait une dr&#244;le de gueule...:rateau:
> 
> ps 1 : m'en fiche, j'avais pas jou&#233; avec eux ... j'ai donc perdu tout seul comme un grand !:rateau:
> ...


 
Je colle la d&#233;p&#234;che pour la compr&#233;hension.   

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*dimanche 10 d&#233;cembre 2006, 19h54* 
[SIZE=+1]*Euromillions: ils avaient la bonne combinaison mais pas valid&#233;e*[/SIZE]

Trente habitants de Mouscron, dans le sud de la Belgique &#224; l'&#233;conomie sinistr&#233;e, sont pass&#233;s d'une joie d&#233;lirante &#224; une terrible d&#233;sillusion vendredi soir, apr&#232;s avoir cru avoir gagn&#233; 27 millions d'euros &#224; l'Euromillions, ont racont&#233; dimanche certains d'entre eux &#224; l'AFP.Les habitu&#233;s et tenanciers d'un caf&#233; de Mouscron, pr&#232;s de la fronti&#232;re fran&#231;aise, misaient ensemble depuis quelques semaines pour remporter la cagnotte de l'Euromillions. 

Vendredi soir, ils ont bien cru que la chance leur avait souri. Ils avaient les cinq num&#233;ros et les deux &#233;toiles n&#233;cessaires pour toucher le jackpot. 

Coups de fil, cris, chansons, c'est l'euphorie. Le hasard les avait bien servis : ils avaient une chance sur 76 millions de gagner. 

"En fait, nous &#233;tions d'autant plus s&#251;rs d'avoir gagn&#233; que nous jouions la m&#234;me combinaison depuis trois semaines, au lieu de confier notre sort &#224; la machine", a expliqu&#233; &#224; l'AFP Patrice d'Hoop, l'un des parieurs joint par t&#233;l&#233;phone au caf&#233; qui leur sert de quartier g&#233;n&#233;ral. 

Mais la libraire voisine, qui participait au groupe, avait pris sans leur dire la d&#233;cision de ne pas jouer les num&#233;ros s&#233;lectionn&#233;s et de laisser la machine choisir, validant ainsi une autre combinaison. Parce qu'il manquait 30 euros pour compl&#233;ter la mise, a expliqu&#233; son mari. 

M. D'Hoop, qui est permanent syndical de la FGTB (socialiste) dans le secteur textile sinistr&#233; de la r&#233;gion, ne veut pas subir ce nouveau coup du destin sans r&#233;agir et r&#233;clame un "geste de No&#235;l" de la part de la Loterie. 

Un bureau d'avocats bruxellois l'a contact&#233; dimanche et va examiner lundi les voies de recours, a-t-il indiqu&#233;. 

"Il n'y a pas eu d'autres gagnants au tirage de vendredi soir et cette somme de 27 millions d'euros devrait augmenter les gains de la semaine prochaine. Nous demandons une compensation morale, ne serait ce que d'un quaranti&#232;me soit 25.000 euros pour chacun des joueurs dont les deux tiers sont ch&#244;meurs ou sans emploi pour l'instant", a soulign&#233; M. D'Hoop. 

"Cette erreur humaine, nous ne savons pas si la Loterie en est responsable puisque c'est quelqu'un d'habilit&#233; &#224; vendre ses billets qui en est malheureusement la cause", a-t-il ajout&#233;. 

"Mais, ce n'est pas uniquement une question d'argent. Il y a des gens qui sont bris&#233;s. Or ce sont eux souvent qui font vivre les loteries", a-t-il observ&#233;. 

De son c&#244;t&#233;, le propri&#233;taire du caf&#233; La Fraternelle de Mouscron, Jacky Farvacque, qui a organis&#233; ces paris collectifs avec des fid&#232;les de son &#233;tablissement, ne cache pas son amertume. 

"L'euphorie a dur&#233; une petite demi-heure vendredi soir, avant que l'on apprenne que notre consigne n'avait pas &#233;t&#233; respect&#233;e. Le lendemain, il m'a fallu &#233;vacuer cela de ma t&#234;te le plus vite possible", a-t-il confi&#233;. 

"Pour nous la loi des s&#233;ries, c'est plut&#244;t la s&#233;rie noire", a-t-il conclu.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Un enfant ouvre son cadeau de Noël trop tôt


----------



## al02 (11 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Champagne pour tout le monde...
> 
> J'me ressert...



 Non, Chili con carne. 



gloup gloup a dit:


> Un enfant ouvre son cadeau de No&#235;l trop t&#244;t



C'est le fils d'une carte m&#232;re ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Un enfant ouvre son cadeau de Noël trop tôt



et ils ont laissé la mère en liberté?


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Décembre 2006)

Bonne question.

Qui des deux est le plus "d&#233;rang&#233;"?  

...On peut se poser la question.   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bonne question.
> 
> Qui des deux est le plus "dérangé"?
> 
> ...On peut se poser la question.   :mouais:



comment peut on reprocher à un môme d'être excité et curieux à l'approche de noël? l'avait qu'à le planquer le cadeau.


----------



## two (11 Décembre 2006)

je parie que c'est encore un bel exemple de parents qui ont tout laiss&#233; faire &#224; leur gamin quand li &#233;tait plus petit et maintenant qu'il a douze ans les parents sont d&#233;bord&#233; : il n'a aucune limite, croit que tout lui est du et que ses parents sont &#224; sa botte...
Le pire c'est qu'en r&#233;agissant comme cela (le foutre en prison pour un paquet ouvert) on ne lui r&#233;apprend pas suffisemment les valeurs de la vie r&#233;elle (y'a m&#234;me moyen que ca banalyse la prison dans son esprit) c'est pas de flics dont ils auraient besoin (vous vous souvenez du toll&#233; qu'il y a eu autour de certaines maisons de redressement am&#233;ricaines pour lesquelles les parents d&#233;pensaient des fortunes et qui etaient quasi des lieux de torture?) mais d'une &#233;ducation et pour les parents et pour le gosse.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Un enfant ouvre son cadeau de Noël trop tôt



Info ou Intox ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Décembre 2006)

two a dit:


> je parie que c'est encore un bel exemple de parents qui ont tout laissé faire à leur gamin quand li était plus petit et maintenant qu'il a douze ans les parents sont débordé : il n'a aucune limite, croit que tout lui est du et que ses parents sont à sa botte...
> Le pire c'est qu'en réagissant comme cela (le foutre en prison pour un paquet ouvert) on ne lui réapprend pas suffisemment les valeurs de la vie réelle (y'a même moyen que ca banalyse la prison dans son esprit) c'est pas de flics dont ils auraient besoin (vous vous souvenez du tollé qu'il y a eu autour de certaines maisons de redressement américaines pour lesquelles les parents dépensaient des fortunes et qui etaient quasi des lieux de torture?) mais d'une éducation et pour les parents et pour le gosse.


Info ou Intox ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Info ou Intox ?





supermoquette a dit:


> Info ou Intox ?



Ben... Je sais pas. Voilà. Pouêt.


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Décembre 2006)

*La RIAA souhaite diminuer les revenus des artistes*


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> *La RIAA souhaite diminuer les revenus des artistes*



Bah ! on ne va pas continuer à engraisser tous ces beatniques, alors que si ça continue, ces pauvres actionnaires (des gens sérieux, eux) ne pourront plus passer que trente ou trente cinq semaines par an à St Barth ou aux Seychelles. Il faut établir des priorités, garantir 51 semaines de congé payé annuel aux actionnaires est quand même plus important que payer des chevelus à gratter sur des guitares, non ? :style: 

, quoi que    quand même. Comme disait un garçon de talent que j'aimais bien : "Mais jusqu'où s'arrêteront-ils ?"


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> garantir 51 semaines de congé payé annuel aux actionnaires est quand même plus important que payer *des chevelus* à gratter sur des guitares, non ? :style:



Ou alors les obliger à construire des ordinateurs


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Ah ! Enfin !


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ah ! Enfin !



Félicitations .. mais c'est pas un dessert ..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Félicitations .. mais c'est pas un dessert ..



Non pas cette fois !

"Oh là là. Ca commence mal !"


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Décembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4086920 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Enfin !


Ouais... mais un militaire m&#226;le o&#249; femelle restera un militaire... :mouais: 

En plus l'a un nom d'aristo, si elle est blonde en plus on est mal barr&#233;...


----------



## al02 (12 Décembre 2006)

Villepin ne participera pas aux forums de MacG&#233; !   


> Il a jug&#233; les forums, dont le premier a eu lieu samedi, "utiles" car ils permettent aux "sensibilit&#233;s de s'exprimer, "&#224; des propositions d'&#234;tre pr&#233;cis&#233;es" et de "nouer un d&#233;bat". "Je suis dans le temps de l'action, mais je me r&#233;jouis de la conduite de ces d&#233;bats", a-t-il dit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Villepin ne participera pas aux forums de MacGé !





			
				Villepin a dit:
			
		

> que le chef du gouvernement soit les deux mains dans l'huile



C'est déjà ça, il ne compte pas nous les mettre à sec, iron fist  :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est déjà ça, il ne compte pas nous les mettre à sec, iron fist  :mouais:



Allons allons, si il met les pinces dans l'huile...sa va juste sentir la friture.


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2006)

iBaby

:mouais: ça fait peur ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> iBaby
> 
> :mouais: ça fait peur ...


Mais non. Au contraire. Bienvenue à ce jeune membre de la communauté.


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2006)

Pardon, j'aurais peut-être dû la posté dans autoportrait


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> iBaby
> 
> :mouais: ça fait peur ...



boaf, tu sais après la mère qui fout son fils chez les flics, ça fait presque indigent. GRRR!

tache de naissance, ça aurait pu être pire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Décembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> boaf, tu sais après la mère qui fout son fils chez les flics, ça fait presque indigent. GRRR!
> 
> tache de naissance, ça aurait pu être pire.


Oui. Et imaginez qu'il soit né avec le logo Windows. Il serait mal barré. Par exemple, il se choperait tous les virus qui traînent.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Ils sont fous &#224; la RTBF, j'allume la t&#233;l&#233; et je tombe sur &#231;a, en direct. :affraid: Je me dis, bon calmons-nous, on n'est pas le premier avril mais c'est s&#251;rement une mise en sc&#232;ne&#8230; Putain &#231;a jette un froid. 
Actuellement, l'_&#233;dition sp&#233;ciale_ continue, avec reportages en direct, intervenants, etc&#8230; :modo:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2006)

Bien flippant tiens... :affraid: j'ai les poils du dos qui se sont dress&#233;s l'espace d'un instant l&#224; :sick: mais je vais surveiller YouTube, un tel sc&#233;nario parait si surr&#233;aliste mais nous pend tellement au nez. Surtout avec les partis de la droite flamande :casse:


----------



## disfortune (13 Décembre 2006)

J'y ai cru quelques instants, mais je pense que c'est pas encore pour maintenant (mais ca arrivera probablement).
En tout cas c'est vachement bien foutu comme mise en scène!

A Axelle Red:


> Le roi est à l'étranger


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2006)

En m&#234;me temps, &#231;a ferait bien tache pour la famille royale, avec les probl&#232;mes de Laurent pour l'instant... 

_Edith - Link_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Et ils en rajoutent, j'imagine les gens qui tombent sur l'émission, c'est complètement dingue. 

_Oui nous sommes toujours en direct blablabla _


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

C'est un excellent exemple in vivo de "Théâtre invisible" (les protagonistes sont au courant du bluff - donc que c'est un spectacle- sauf les spectateurs).
On appelle ça aussi imposture. 
ça nous arriverait jamais à nous les français d'oser ce genre de truc à l'échelle nationale  

Sont forts ces belges !


----------



## disfortune (13 Décembre 2006)

Ah voila, un petit message en bas


> Ceci n'est peut-&#234;tre pas une fiction


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

disfortune a dit:


> Ah voila, un petit message en bas



C'est parce que le spectacle n'est pas fini : on est en début de soirée


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, si c'&#233;tait r&#233;el, ils ne trouveraient pas autant de t&#233;moignages&#8230;


----------



## disfortune (13 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> C'est parce que le spectacle n'est pas fini : on est en début de soirée



Non maintenant, il y a "Ceci est une fiction" en bas.

Dommage, ils auraient encore du faire croire aux gens!!!
Puis c'est dommage que les 2 chaines Belges se soient pas unies pour ca, ca aurait fait plus vrai que "Les experts" en pleine révolution nationale!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

disfortune a dit:


> Non maintenant, il y a "Ceci est une fiction" en bas.
> 
> Dommage, ils auraient encore du faire croire aux gens!!!
> Puis c'est dommage que les 2 chaines Belges se soient pas unies pour ca, ca aurait fait plus vrai que "Les experts" en pleine révolution nationale!!



Je trouve cela délirant ! 
Franchement les belges vous avez un humour que je n'arrive pas à décrire et vous osez des trucs impensables


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2006)

disfortune a dit:


> Non maintenant, il y a "Ceci est une fiction" en bas.
> 
> Dommage, ils auraient encore du faire croire aux gens!!!
> Puis c'est dommage que les 2 chaines Belges se soient pas unies pour ca, ca aurait fait plus vrai que "Les experts" en pleine révolution nationale!!


ou je ne sais quel autre programme sur RTL 

en même temps en regardant sur la page de la Libre Belgique en ligne, j'ai trouvé ça  

Pour revenir au sujet, ils disent sur leurs pages déjà que c'est une fiction


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

disfortune a dit:


> Non maintenant, il y a "Ceci est une fiction" en bas.



Ils ont du avoir une explosion du central t&#233;l&#233;phonique


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Je vais demander la nationalité belge !


----------



## disfortune (13 Décembre 2006)

A 21h25, il y  un "moi, Belgique: Et Vous, vous la voyez comment la Belgique dans 25 ans ? "
Ca doit être l'intro
En tout cas, ca va faire parler ce truc la!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Je vais demander la nationalité belge !


Je veux bien te parrainer


----------



## disfortune (13 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Je vais demander la nationalité belge !



Belge?
Tu veux dire Wallonne, Bruxelloise ou Flamande?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Je veux bien te parrainer



Vous avez gnagnagnagnagna pendant ces derni&#232;res 24h ....  

Edit : pareil disfortune, peu importe !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

La princesse Astrid serait pressentie pour monter sur le trône de Flandre, là ça part dans le n'importe quoi


----------



## disfortune (13 Décembre 2006)

La 10eme boule de l'atomium, ou les ministres sont en r&#233;union secr&#232;te, et on y acc&#232;de par les sous sols bruxellois!!! excellent

Voila un lien sur l'&#233;mission: http://www.moibelgique.be/rtbf_2000/events/moibelgique/index.htm


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Ah que Johnny, il veut être suisse maintenant !


----------



## al02 (13 Décembre 2006)

> gloup gloup a dit:
> 
> 
> > Ils sont fous à la RTBF, j'allume la télé et je tombe sur ça, en direct. :affraid: Je me dis, bon calmons-nous, on n'est pas le premier avril mais c'est sûrement une mise en scène Putain ça jette un froid.
> > Actuellement, l'_édition spéciale_ continue, avec reportages en direct, intervenants, etc :modo:


Cela rappelle "la guerre des mondes" d'H.G. Wells :



> Radio [modifier]
> 
> Le 30 octobre 1938, veille d'Halloween, Orson Welles et la troupe du théâtre Mercury diffusent une adaptation du roman aux États-Unis. Une légende urbaine veut que, malgré les avertissements très clairs du début et de la fin de l'émission, de nombreux auditeurs se soient laissés berner et aient cru que la Terre et Mars étaient en guerre (et que les Terriens perdaient en quelques heures). En fait, la panique n'a eu lieu que le lendemain, dans la presse.



Encore une histoire belge et de taille !          

Suivent les réactions internationales ! :

Des réactions indignées, des capitales inquiètes


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4089967 a dit:
			
		

> Ah que Johnny, il veut &#234;tre suisse maintenant !





Eh oh, non... Mais on en veut pas... :affraid:

... enfin, ce Monsieur a de l'argent... ​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Des r&#233;actions indign&#233;es, des capitales inqui&#232;tes



'Tain le bordel :affraid: &#199;a va chauffer!  Les semaines qui viennent ne vont pas &#234;tre triste&#8230; :casse:

edit : encore un lien


----------



## jphg (13 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ah que Johnny, il veut être suisse maintenant !



quel débile ce mec


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Encore une histoire belge et de taille !


 ... ça me fait bien rigoler !!!!!!! Je suis flamand et je bosse la plupart du temps en flandre ... j'ose dire que l'énorme majorité des flamands serait contre le séparatisme ! Ce n'est pas parce qu'une bande d'hurluberlus de droite ou d'extrême droite ouvrent leurs gueules qu'il faut y croire... mais il est évident qu'il faut rester vigilant !!!!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Apparemment la VRT a fait le même genre d'émisssion?  Sinon le débat après l'émission spéciale est pas mal : des hommes politiques flamands et francophones qui se parlent sans trop de langue bois Les journalistes auraient voulu donner un coup de pied dans la fourmilière politique pour les forcer à se parler 

Ça donnera finalement peut-être de bonnes choses  ce canular


----------



## katelijn (13 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... ça me fait bien rigoler !!!!!!! Je suis flamand et je bosse la plupart du temps en flandre ... j'ose dire que l'énorme majorité des flamands serait contre le séparatisme ! Ce n'est pas parce qu'une bande d'hurluberlus de droite ou d'extrême droite ouvrent leurs gueules qu'il faut y croire... mais il est évident qu'il faut rester vigilant !!!!!!!!:rateau:



Tout a fait d'accord avec toi!!:love: :love: 
Je suis flamande de naissance ( vécue ailleurs qu'en Flandre) En visite en Flandres avec mon époux français .... il a fallu éclairer la situation ... c'est a dire que mon mari n'était pas francophone belge, mais un français tout court .... c'est trlste là ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Les journalistes auraient voulu donner un coup de pied dans la fourmilière politique pour les forcer à se parler



C'était le but du mec qui a inventé (il l'a peut être pas inventé mais il l'a bien fait connaître) un jour ce concept théâtrale (et politique du coup)


----------



## rezba (13 Décembre 2006)

Et pendant que le prince Laurent a toujours la frite, notre petit napol&#233;on &#224; nous qu'on a sort de Corse pour gagner la for&#234;t. 

(au fait, la RTBF se fait taper sur les doigts, &#224; cause de leur docu-fiction.  )


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Ils ont l'air de s'être préparé : 



> Du côté de la RTBF, on temporise. L'annonce mercredi soir par la Une-télé de la déclaration d'indépendance de la Flandre était un docu-fiction destiné à mettre en avant un enjeu majeur du débat politique actuel, celui de l'avenir de la Belgique, a indiqué à l'agence BELGA Yves Thiran, chef de l'information. Ce type de débat est traditionnellement confiné, a précisé Yves Thiran. L'objectif était d'en faire un débat grand public. Yves Thiran a dit ne pas craindre les éventuelles critiques négatives à la suite de la diffusion de cette émission.
> 
> Face aux nombreuses réactions recueillies, le président du conseil d'administration de la RTBF, Jean-François Raskin, a annoncé qu'il allait aborder le sujet à l'occasion du prochain conseil d'administration de l'entreprise, annonce la RTBF. Il s'agit, pour François Raskin, d'évaluer les raisons pour lesquelles la télévision publique a eu recours à ce type de narration, sans l'annoncer, précise le communiqué. Le président du conseil d'administration désire aussi mesurer les conséquences qu'une telle démarche a pu avoir sur nos concitoyens.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> (au fait, la RTBF se fait taper sur les doigts, à cause de leur docu-fiction.  )



Ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il y ait un plomb qui saute dans les prochains jours 

Apparemment, il y a plein de gens qui en sortent complètement angoissé Les politiques pendant le débat, on du rappeler plusieurs fois que non ce n'était pas la fin de la Belgique, que pour changer la constitution ou utiliser des pouvoirs spéciaux il fallait 60% des voix, que la création d'un état indépendant ne se jouait pas dans un assemblée parlementaire mais avec le soutient quasi unanime de la population, etc


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ils ont l'air de s'être préparé :



Y'a plus qu'attendre Voir comment tout cela va se décanter


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Les personnages virtuels, des hommes comme les autres

:mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Décembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> &#199;a ne m'&#233;tonnerait pas qu'il y ait un plomb qui saute dans les prochains jours&#8230;
> 
> ...



En tout cas je trouve l'approche de ce concept vraiment tres interessante 

Il est vraiment temps que Flamands et Wallons se reunissent et mettent de cote leurs differents pour former une Belgique plus forte et unie... non aux politiciens verreux separatistes  au Vlaams Belang et autres partis du genre...

J'avais vu il y a plusieurs annees, un article dans La Libre Belgique (ou les potins du Vers l'Avenir -  enfin bref) qui parlait d'une planification de la separation entre la Flandre et la Wallonie. L'article disait que la Wallonie pourrait se rattacher a la France (il existe un tas d'autres articles a ce sujet by the way ) progressivement sick: ). L'episode d'hier soir m'a vraiment fait penser a cela...


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2006)

Bon, les Belges, c'est bientôt terminé de squatter le sujet ?! 

Par esprit européen, vous fûtes autorisés à vous inscrire sur macg. Résultat : les Suisses se sont engouffrés dans la brèche, puis les Canadiens. Bref, la maladie est sur les poules !


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Décembre 2006)

Puis d'abord on squatte si on veut mon mignon   :love: (puis d'abord, je suis surement aussi Francaise que toi, tu serais bien surpris )

Puis pour une fois qu'on peut un peu se la ramener dans vos sujets (tres francais par ici en ce qui concerne l'actualite en plus ) un peu de multi-culturalisme   ca fait pas de mal et c'est comme la musique : ca adoucis vos moeurs


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> ca adoucis vos moeurs




Laisse mes moeurs tranquilles !  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, les Belges, c'est bient&#244;t termin&#233; de squatter le sujet ?!
> 
> Par esprit europ&#233;en, vous f&#251;tes autoris&#233;s &#224; vous inscrire sur macg. R&#233;sultat : les Suisses se sont engouffr&#233;s dans la br&#232;che, puis les Canadiens. Bref, la maladie est sur les poules !


Sans compte LE Luxembourgeois.
Y'a peut &#234;tre meme des Monegasques.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

je suis breton, je peux jouer?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> je suis breton, je peux jouer?


 
Nan c'est pas dans la Francophonie.


----------



## duracel (14 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan c'est pas dans la Francophonie.


 
En effet, c'est dans l'Alcoolémie.


----------



## duracel (14 Décembre 2006)

Pas de réhabilitation pour Guillaume Seznec


----------



## sylko (14 Décembre 2006)

*Les Suisses sont plus chanceux que les Belges.  *

*Billet gagnant de la loterie suisse déchiré par erreur 
La police italienne le récupère dans le train Bâle - Milan *

*Un voyageur qui avait gagné 10 000 francs dans un jeu de loterie suisse mais avait par mégarde déchiré le billet a eu de la chance. Jeté dans une poubelle du train Bâle - Milan, le ticket a été récupéré par la police italienne en gare de Milan. *

Le joueur étourdi, un Suisse, voyageait à bord du convoi lorsqu´il a déchiré par erreur le billet gagnant. Descendu du train à Bellinzone, l´homme s´est adressé au guichet de la gare en indiquant le numéro du wagon. Les employés suisses ont dès lors averti la police ferroviaire de Milan qui a pu intervenir à temps, a indiqué jeudi l´agence de presse Ansa.


----------



## sylko (14 Décembre 2006)

Décidement...  

Zataz

*Le site Internet de la Télévision belge subit les affres des pirates flamands.* 

"_La Belgique n'existe plus !_". Voilà qui n'a pas amusé des millions de belges, hier soir, lors d'une émission de télévision qui annonçait la fin du royaume belge. "_Le Roi a fuit, l'armée est dans la rue_" indiquait la fiction de télévision. 

Une émission aux contenus "fictifs", à l'humour pourtant très -belge-. Seulement, le sujet étant très sensible dans ce pays, la panique a visé les téléspectateurs. 

Bilan, depuis quelques heures, le site de la RTBF ne répond plus. Une attaque, d'après nos informations, venant d'internautes belges mécontent. 


RTBF


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Bilan, depuis quelques heures, le site de la RTBF ne répond plus. Une attaque, d'après nos informations, venant d'internautes belges mécontent.
> 
> 
> RTBF



Bof ... Si ça se trouve, il y a des suisses, dans le tas !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2006)

Des sucettes "spéciales"


----------



## quetzalk (14 Décembre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Le joueur étourdi, un Suisse, voyageait à bord du convoi lorsqu´il a déchiré par erreur le billet gagnant.



oui enfin après on va encore dire qu'un Suisse va pas se déranger pour 10000 F ! 



sylko a dit:


> * La police italienne le récupère dans le train Bâle - Milan[/SIZE] *



ah merde ben non c'est un fake


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Des sucettes "spéciales"



C'est de la poudre aux yeux.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est de la poudre aux yeux.


Si des mouflets avaient sucé ces sucettes, ils auraient eu de la poudre DANS les yeux.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2006)

Geneviève ne décolère pas et en remet une couche.  



> Enfin, une pique envers MIchel Sardou. Elle juge qu'il a été "minable"...Ce qu'elle lui reproche : son air absent, pas concerné du tout. Et sa prétention, sa condescendance. Mme de Fontenay en regrette la simplicité d'Yvesd Coppens ou de David Douillet.
> 
> Avec un jury de ce gabarit, Geneviève dit qu'il aurait mieux valu que le public détienne le pouvoir de décision ( au passage, c'est sympathique pour la miss élue...). Les téléspectateurs ont préféré miss Limousin, Sophie Vouzelaud. L'an dernier, c'est miss Ile de France, Sophie Ducasse, qui avait été préféré par le public...
> 
> Autre reproche adressé par Geneviève : la cloture de la soirée. Un final manquant de panache.Et ces "confettis brillants que la production a encore lachés à la fin de l'émission". A cause de ça, regrette-elle, il n'y a pas une seule photo potable du couronnement.


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ils sont fous à la RTBF, j'allume la télé et je tombe sur ça, en direct. :affraid: Je me dis, bon calmons-nous, on n'est pas le premier avril mais c'est sûrement une mise en scène Putain ça jette un froid.
> Actuellement, l'_édition spéciale_ continue, avec reportages en direct, intervenants, etc :modo:



bon ... qui va le diffusé en france ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> bon ... qui va le diffus&#233; en france ?



Peut-&#234;tre sur RTBF Sat ou TV5 mais je ne sais si ils ont envie de remettre &#231;a&#8230; 

[youtube]o4hIotCD9R0[/youtube]


----------



## disfortune (15 Décembre 2006)

J'adore les rires et bruits de fond


----------



## naas (15 Décembre 2006)

tu vas te reveiller dis


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Décembre 2006)

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: personnellement, je suis plus convaincue qu'un mecanisme propulsant les gens hors de leur lit fonctionnerait mieux :love: (du wasabi dans les narines :mouais:  )
le probleme n'est pas de se reveiller mais bien de quitter le nid douillet le matin pour le froid de l'appartement :rateau:


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Des sucettes "spéciales"



ChupaChups Powâââ !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love: :love: :love:
> P'tain, ils sont tr&#232;s forts, c'est g&#233;nial, d'avoir cet aplomb sur une cha&#238;ne publique et de monter un truc pareil !!!
> J'aime beaucoup les canulars, mais celui-l&#224; est de haute lign&#233;e, c'est pas du canular-bricole frileux &#224; deux francs, c'est du high-tech longue port&#233;e mais fa&#231;onn&#233; &#224; l'ancienne !
> Imaginer &#231;a en France me semble difficile.
> M&#234;me sur un sujet moins sensible...



En tout cas chez les politiques et m&#234;me au palais &#231;a n'a fait rire personne.



Communiqu&#233 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas dans les habitudes du Palais de faire des commentaires sur les &#233;missions de t&#233;l&#233;vision mais celle-ci est vraiment un canular de mauvais go&#251;t.



 
Le probl&#232;me c'est qu'ils avaient bien, pendant le g&#233;n&#233;rique de d&#233;but, envoy&#233; un titre comme quoi que c'&#233;tait bien une fiction mais pendant la demi-heure qui a suivi : rien. Et comme la plupart des gens tombaient sur l'&#233;mission en cours de route, ils prenaient tout au s&#233;rieux. Ce n'est qu'apr&#232;s une demi-heure, quand le standard t&#233;l&#233;phonique a commenc&#233; &#224; chauffer, qu'ils ont mis un sous-titre pour rappeler que c'&#233;tait une fiction mais le &#171;mal &#233;tait fait&#187;. 




Roberto Vendez a dit:


> &#199;a me fait penser &#224; Alphonse Allais qui dans son Trouville natal &#233;crivit une lettre anonyme &#224; *tous *les notables de la ville : "Fuyez !! Tout est d&#233;couvert !!" pour le lendemain compter ceux qui restaient.



 

Trop fort&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Peut-être sur RTBF Sat ou TV5 mais je ne sais si ils ont envie de remettre ça



La vidéo intégrale sur le net (en wmv)

 Et j'arrête de vous embêter avec ça


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2006)

Pierre Bellemare candidat des vieux ?
J'imagine son programme s'il était candidat : des déambulateurs, des dentiers, des monte-escaliers,.. et tout ça pour la modique somme de 90,71  (595 F).


----------



## al02 (16 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Pierre Bellemare candidat des vieux ?
> J'imagine son programme s'il était candidat : des déambulateurs, des dentiers, des monte-escaliers,.. et tout ça pour la modique somme de 90,71  (595 F).



C'est arrivé un jour !


----------



## richard-deux (16 Décembre 2006)

*Bientôt un seul nom en néerlandais pour les communes flamandes *

_Le gouvernement flamand a approuvé aujourd'hui un arrêté stipulant que les communes flamandes n'auront bientôt plus qu'un seul nom officiel néerlandais. Il suit ainsi une demande du parlement flamand.

En Flandre, quelque quarante communes ou partie de communes ont encore toujours deux noms officiels, l'un en néerlandais et l'autre en français. Selon le décret communal flamand, c'est le gouvernement flamand qui détermine l'orthographe des noms des communes. Dans une résolution, le parlement a demandé au gouvernement de supprimer les appellations françaises des communes. Par son arrêté, le gouvernement satisfait cette demande._

 

Heureusement que je sais que Lille se dit Rijsel et Mons, Bergen et Liège, Luik parce que je vais bien m'amuser avec les noms flamands sur panneaux autoroutiers. :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> *Bient&#244;t un seul nom en n&#233;erlandais pour les communes flamandes *
> 
> _Le gouvernement flamand a approuv&#233; aujourd'hui un arr&#234;t&#233; stipulant que les communes flamandes n'auront bient&#244;t plus qu'un seul nom officiel n&#233;erlandais. Il suit ainsi une demande du parlement flamand.
> 
> En Flandre, quelque quarante communes ou partie de communes ont encore toujours deux noms officiels, l'un en n&#233;erlandais et l'autre en fran&#231;ais. Selon le d&#233;cret communal flamand, c'est le gouvernement flamand qui d&#233;termine l'orthographe des noms des communes. Dans une r&#233;solution, le parlement a demand&#233; au gouvernement de supprimer les appellations fran&#231;aises des communes. Par son arr&#234;t&#233;, le gouvernement satisfait cette demande._


On dirait  vraiment que le fran&#231;ais leur flanque des boutons &#224; certains  je travaille aux Pays-Bas et le n&#233;erlandais de l&#224;-bas contient &#233;norm&#233;ment de mots fran&#231;ais qui n'existent pas en flamand de Belgique...

Un ministre flamand a d'ailleurs qualifi&#233; les Wallons/francophones de "trop b&#234;tes" que pour pouvoir apprendre les langues &#233;trang&#232;res (!!!)

La r&#233;ponse du cot&#233; wallon a &#233;t&#233; que le flamand est une version mal orthographi&#233;e et d&#233;risoire du fran&#231;ais


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2006)

une lettre suite à la réaction déclanchée par l'émission "La Belgique n'existe plus" diffusée sur RTBF cette semaine...



			
				Le Soir en ligne a dit:
			
		

> *Lettre à nos amis flamands*
> 
> DELVAUX,BEATRICE
> _samedi 16 décembre 2006, 09:42_
> ...



voici la source 

Très intéressante cette petite missive, elle semble vouloir remettre les pendules à l'heure quant à l'avenir incertain de la Gelbique... surtout par rapport au fait que la Flandre cherche toujours à prendre de plus en plus d'indépendance vis à vis de la Wallonie et du reste... :hein:


----------



## katelijn (16 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> On dirait  vraiment que le français leur flanque des boutons à certains  je travaille aux Pays-Bas et le néerlandais de là-bas contient énormément de mots français qui n'existent pas en flamand de Belgique...
> 
> Un ministre flamand a d'ailleurs qualifié les Wallons/francophones de "trop bêtes" que pour pouvoir apprendre les langues étrangères (!!!)
> 
> La réponse du coté wallon a été que le flamand est une version mal orthographiée et dérisoire du français



Malheureusement, ce n'est pas nouveau, il y'a vingt cinq ans c'était pareil.
J'aime bien la réponse du ministre wallon!   
C'est qui l'imbécile flamand? :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Décembre 2006)

Vas savoir... je m'int&#233;resse tr&#232;s peu &#224; la politique, j'aime pas trop &#231;a... surtout en Belgique :rateau:

je trouve cette gueguerre dommage, Flamands et Wallons ne s'entendent pas si mal que &#231;a, si ce n'&#233;tait que la politique


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> V
> Flamands et Wallons ne s'entendent pas si mal que &#231;a, si ce n'&#233;tait que la politique



Oui, mais tu peux compter sur les dirigeants des deux bords pour que &#231;a ne dure pas !  :mouais: 

Ce n'est pas nouveau, ils savent toujours trouver le moyen de dresser l'un contre l'autre des peuples qui jusque l&#224; vivaient en bonne entente, et les intellectuels qui osent penser par eux m&#234;me et s'&#233;lever contre &#231;a, on les fait passer pour des "tra&#238;tres &#224; la patrie", trop facile, et vive la propagande !


----------



## katelijn (16 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Vas savoir... je m'int&#233;resse tr&#232;s peu &#224; la politique, j'aime pas trop &#231;a... surtout en Belgique :rateau:
> 
> je trouve cette gueguerre dommage, Flamands et Wallons ne s'entendent pas si mal que &#231;a, si ce n'&#233;tait que la politique



Tu as raison, je fais pareil mais dans la m&#233;sure ou le vote est obligatoire on est bien oblig&#233;s de se renseigner un minimum ...  

Je me souviens de nos vir&#233;es avec le club de tennis de table en Wallonie ... apr&#232;s le match on se retrouvait tous au bistrot du coin a boire de la bi&#232;re .. on c'est fait un sacr&#233; paquet de copains ... :love:  
Par contre &#224; Anvers, on rentrait tout de suite apr&#232;s le match, quelle bande sinistres, on allait beaucoup mieu le lendemain


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> une lettre suite &#224; la r&#233;action d&#233;clanch&#233;e par l'&#233;mission "La Belgique n'existe plus" diffus&#233;e sur RTBF cette semaine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, on dirait que les choses commencent &#224; bouger. Enfin. 

C'est vrai qu'en fait on ne se rend pas compte que les communaut&#233;s (au niveau information) se sont carr&#233;ment repli&#233;es sur elles-m&#234;mes. Qui peut dire quel est actuellement le chanteur ou le groupe num&#233;ro 1 en Flandre? Quel est le dernier film flamand sorti en salle? En fait, on ne sait pas grand chose sur ce qui s'y passe, c'est juste quand il y a des affaires ou des moments forts dans la vie politique que les informations arrivent&#8230;

Quant aux belges germanophones, l&#224; c'est quasi le silence radio : s'il y a 2 ou 3 reportages dans l'ann&#233;e qui les concernent c'est beaucoup. 

_Tiens j'avais dit que je ne vous emb&#234;terais plus avec &#231;a&#8230;_


----------



## richard-deux (17 Décembre 2006)

Je vais souvent en Belgique et au mois d'ao&#251;t, j'ai &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s surpris.
Je me rends &#224; un festival de musique &#224; Dranouter (20 km de la fronti&#232;re fran&#231;aise, pr&#232;s de Lille).

Etant fran&#231;ais, je parle fran&#231;ais.
Or la majorit&#233; des organisateurs (vente des tickets, barmen, s&#233;curit&#233;...) ne parlait que le flamand. 
J'explique que "je suis fran&#231;ais", et on me parle en anglais.  

La langue anglaise est mieux ma&#238;tris&#233;e que la langue fran&#231;aise or l'anglais n'est pas une langue qui n'appartient pas &#224; la Belgique.


----------



## richard-deux (17 Décembre 2006)

Il y a actuellement, sur France 5, "Arrêt sur image" qui consacre son émission "au canular belge".  

Ainsi pour les belges qui n'ont pas France 5, la vidéo sera sur le site dans 1 ou 2 heures en streaming.

Désolé pour le Hors sujet.


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Décembre 2006)

Plut&#244;t merci  je cherchais justement


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> je trouve cette gueguerre dommage, Flamands et Wallons ne s'entendent pas si mal que ça, si ce n'était que la politique



Dans la petite ville où j'habite près de la frontière française, il y a un tiers de flamands, un tiers de wallons et ... un tiers de français venant de "Lille Roubaix Tourcoing" ... tout ce petit monde s'entend à merveille, vit en parfaite harmonie (surtout pour faire la fête !!!) et je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une quelconque animosité entre ces différentes communautés...:love:

Ah si toute la Belgique pouvait ressembler à ça !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2006)

Tous ces articles sont des fakes! 
Il n'y est ecrit nulle part "une fois" ni "alley"!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tous ces articles sont des fakes!
> Il n'y est ecrit nulle part "une fois" ni "alley"!


T'as une de ces frites, t'&#233;tais pas en vacances r&#233;cemment, une fois?


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'as une de ces frites, t'étais pas en vacances récemment, une fois?



Plutôt deux fois qu'une si j'ai bien compris.


----------



## al02 (17 Décembre 2006)

Nous savons les moyens de vous faire parler ! 



> Cette analyse permettrait &#224; Kishkish de d&#233;tecter si votre interlocuteur est en train de mentir.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

La personnalité de l'année 2006, c'est vous pour Time Magazine


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Nous savons les moyens de vous faire parler !



On peut d&#233;j&#224; noter que les Mac addict sont jug&#233;s plus francs que leurs homologues du c&#244;t&#233; obscur, puisqu'ils n'ont pas jug&#233;s utile d'en sortir une version Mac  



			
				odr&#233;;4095269 a dit:
			
		

> La personnalit&#233; de l'ann&#233;e 2006, c'est vous pour Time Magazine



Ch&#232;re O(truche)dr&#233;, en mettant la page de la "Une" d'une chaine de TV en lien, tu t'expose &#224; ce que dans les dix minutes qui suivent, l'objet de ta r&#233;action en ait disparu. L&#224;, &#231;a n'a pas rat&#233;


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Décembre 2006)

J'ai trouvé ce que "l'oiseau qui se cache la tête dans le sable" voulait nous faire passer  

C'est ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ce que "l'oiseau qui se cache la tête dans le sable" voulait nous faire passer
> 
> C'est ici



Eh oui, le lien de notre volatile l'était un peu trop ... volatile


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2006)

MAis non, Microsoft n'a rien copié...


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

Bah oui  :

En haut à droite ou en bas à gauche ..c'est pas la même chose..

Et c'est pas les prochaines élections en France qui me contredirons


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ce que "l'oiseau qui se cache la tête dans le sable" voulait nous faire passer
> 
> C'est ici



Merci du coup, la nouvelle est en début de page, on va pouvoir se la péter  



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Eh oui, le lien de notre volatile l'était un peu trop ... volatile



Oui et maintenant je saurais pour cette histoire de "une" volatile ....


----------



## al02 (19 Décembre 2006)

.../...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Petit commerce


----------



## al02 (20 Décembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Petit commerce



Il n'ya pas de petits bênêts de fils !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2006)

Hibernatus, sauce barbecue


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2006)

Au moins on passera Noël tranquille


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Au moins on passera No&#235;l tranquille



Pfffttttt, quels fain&#233;ants, ces chercheurs, ils ont choisi Mac OS X, les c** ! Avec ouinedaube, c'est cinquante par jour qu'ils auraient du publier. On sent bien qu'ils n'ont pas envie de se faire ch***.


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Hibernatus, sauce barbecue



 Respect !


----------



## duracel (21 Décembre 2006)

Et un autre de moins.


----------



## al02 (21 Décembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Et un autre de moins.





> Le président *à vie* du Turkménistan  est *décédé* dans la nuit de mercredi à jeudi d'un arrêt cardiaque.


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2006)

Bah au moins ils faisaient des économies sur les élections et sur les salaires 

[SIZE=-1]
_Niazov cumulait ces derniers temps tous les pouvoirs: président, Premier ministre, chef des armées et leader du Parti démocratique, l'unique formation politique existant officiellement dans le pays._[/SIZE]


----------



## al02 (22 Décembre 2006)

Elle fait partie du corps en saignant !  

Belle fa&#231;on d'enseigner ! 



> A l'agence de presse sud-cor&#233;enne Yonhap, l'enseignante, dont le nom n'a pas &#233;t&#233; donn&#233;, a assur&#233; que jamais elle n'aurait pu penser que les &#233;l&#232;ves allaient la prendre au s&#233;rieux.


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Décembre 2006)

[FONT=&quot]Au moins, ils sont attentifs &#224; ce qu&#8217;elle dit. 
[/FONT]


----------



## al02 (22 Décembre 2006)

Propre &#224; rien ! 


> le chien-renifleur charg&#233; de d&#233;tecter d'&#233;ventuels explosifs ou mat&#233;riel dangereux *a fait ses besoins* dans la _cabine des passagers_


Sale b&#234;te !


----------



## fredintosh (22 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Propre à rien !
> 
> Sale bête !



C'est pourtant plutôt rare que les passagers d'un avion soient dans le besoin.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2006)

Terminator se casse le fémur au ski  
Franchement, les héros, c'est plus ce que c'était.


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2006)

C'est fragile un Mr Univers ...


----------



## al02 (24 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Terminator se casse le fémur au ski



Il ne va pa pouvoir ouvrir le bal du Gouverneur !


----------



## two (24 Décembre 2006)

Donc il aura pas droit aux ferrero rochers


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Terminator se casse le fémur au ski
> Franchement, les héros, c'est plus ce que c'était.



On dirait qu'il est tombé sur un os.


----------



## al02 (26 Décembre 2006)

O&#249; m&#232;ne l'abus de la Veuve Cliquot ! C'est l&#224; le hic. 


@ vousti :


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Où mène l'abus de la Veuve Cliquot ! C'est là le hic.
> 
> (...)



Le chauffeur sifflera trois fois.      :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Décembre 2006)

Humour et politique a dit:
			
		

> *1ère sélection de petites phrases pour le Prix 2007*
> 
> Le jury du prix "Press club, humour et politique" a procédé à une première sélection de cinq "petites phrases" pour son Prix 2007, a-t-on appris vendredi auprès du jury.
> 
> ...



Ca s'arrange pas


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Décembre 2006)

> Le Prix 2006 avait été attribué en octobre à Ségolène Royal pour avoir déclaré : "Même quand je ne dis rien, cela fait du bruit".


Le monde du silence?       :rateau:


----------



## al02 (27 Décembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le monde du silence?       :rateau:



&#199;a c'est Costaud en costard ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Ça c'est Costaud en costard ?



On ne dit pas de mal de mes copains les Costards !


----------



## al02 (27 Décembre 2006)

Aupr&#232;s de son arbre, il vivait heureux ! 



> Aupr&#232;s de mon arbre
> Je vivais heureux
> J'aurais jamais d&#251;
> M'&#233;loigner d' mon arbre
> ...


----------



## jugnin (27 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Auprès de son arbre, il vivait heureux !



Il a dû aller se taper un MacDo, pendant neuf mois. 'Devait avoir une sacrée dalle.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Décembre 2006)

Mais non. On a simplement dû le contrarier...

...et durant neuf mois il bouda.  :rateau:


----------



## al02 (27 Décembre 2006)

Après, il avait une mine coincée !


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Décembre 2006)

Tr&#232;s certainement le Jacques Mayol urbain. 

(Et un peu du grand blond aussi!  )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2006)

Le pire, c'est qu'il n'a m&#234;me pas r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; ses cl&#233;s.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Après, il avait une mine coincée !





G2LOQ a dit:


> Très certainement le Jacques Mayol urbain.
> 
> (Et un peu du grand blond aussi!  )





iDuck a dit:


> Le pire, c'est qu'il n'a même pas récupéré ses clés.



L'éternelle histoire de l'égout et l'écouleur :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Décembre 2006)

[SIZE=+1]*Décès de Jacques Crozemarie, ancien président condamné de l'ARC*[/SIZE]


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2006)

Il a fait beaucoup de bien... m&#234;me si c'&#233;tait quasi un escroc...



Edit: ah fuque, c'est pas le bon fil.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Décembre 2006)

Il a trop tiré sur la corde, fallait bien que cela arrive...


----------



## al02 (28 Décembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> [SIZE=+1]*Décès de Jacques Crozemarie, ancien président condamné de l'ARC*[/SIZE]



Déjà bu kiss kiss !

Et en plus, cela n'a rien d'amusant


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Déjà bu kiss kiss !
> 
> Et en plus, cela n'a rien d'amusant



Argh!!!! C'est pas grillé là, c'est complètement calciné! :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2006)

Stock-options Apple : Steve Jobs serait impliqué


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Décembre 2006)

ARC a dit:
			
		

> Jacques Crozemarie, ancien président de l'Association pour la recherche sur le cancer (ARC) condamné en juin 2000 pour avoir détourné une partie des fonds de l'association, est décédé le 24 décembre à Colombes (Hauts-de-Seine) à l'âge de 81 ans, a-t-on appris jeudi auprès de la mairie de Bandol (Var) *qui n'a pas donné plus de détails.*


Rassurez-moi Il est bien mort d'un cancer


----------



## r0m1 (28 Décembre 2006)

*Il reste encore des places* pour ceux qui ne savent toujours pas quoi faire...


----------



## krystof (29 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Il a fait beaucoup de bien... même si c'était quasi un escroc...



Goujat ! T'as pas honte ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Goujat ! T'as pas honte ?



Non, écoute, finalement, même pas...


----------



## Romuald (30 Décembre 2006)

le véritable iPod killer


----------



## r0m1 (30 Décembre 2006)

Romuald a dit:


> le v&#233;ritable iPod killer



d&#233;j&#224; bu  dans le "fil des images anim&#233;es sympas" par mackie  

C'est vrai qu'il est impressionnant leur mixeur... mais qu'il est encore plus impressionant que des gens soient capable d'acheter les restes du malheureux iPod 750 $ !!!


----------



## duracel (30 Décembre 2006)

Saddam Husssein n'est plus


----------



## Romuald (30 Décembre 2006)

Désolé pour le doublon, je n'avais vérifié l'absence que dans ce fil avant de poster.
 Mackie
 r0m1


----------



## al02 (30 Décembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Saddam Husssein n'est plus



Cela n'a rien d'amusant ! :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Saddam Husssein n'est plus


Mouais...


> Aux Etats-Unis, le président George Bush a estimé que la mort de Saddam Hussein constituait une "étape importante" du processus de démocratisation de l'Irak.


Démocratisation ?!....
Ça me fait penser à une planche des "_idées noires_".....


----------



## Romuald (30 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Cela n'a rien d'amusant ! :mouais:



Même réaction, mais le titre du fil, c'est 'actualités amusantes... ou pas
Cela dit je préfère avoir matière à rire quand je vais dessus


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Saddam Husssein n'est plus



C'est mieux avec Claude Piéplu.


----------



## al02 (30 Décembre 2006)

* Prosit-mortem : *    


> HONGRIE - 3 mai - Des ouvriers ayant découvert un tonneau de rhum jamaïcain en restaurant une maison en Hongrie en ont bu le contenu avant de découvrir avec effroi qu'il contenait un cadavre. Etonnés de ne pouvoir déplacer le tonneau d'une capacité de 300 litres après en avoir bu jusqu'à la dernière goutte, les ouvriers se sont aperçu qu'il contenait le corps momifié d'un homme nu. L'enquête a établi que le corps était celui d'une diplomate hongrois décédé il y a 20 ans en Jamaïque.



_Quel gâchis : du rhum de 20 ans d'âge vieilli en fût de chêne !_

*Dédié à Gloup-Gloup :*  


> GABON - 28 août - Un pasteur de l'Eglise "de Réveil" (pentecôtiste) s'est noyé sur une plage de Libreville en voulant marcher sur l'eau, à l'instar de Jésus-Christ. Le pasteur d'origine camerounaise aurait eu une révélation lui permettant de rallier la Pointe-Denis, séparée de Libreville par l'Estuaire du Komo, une traversée d'une vingtaine de minutes en bateau. Le serviteur de Dieu a tout simplement sombré sous l'objectif d'un photographe qu'il avait pris comme témoin du miracle et de quelques fidèles auxquels il avait promis la guérison.


----------



## Craquounette (30 Décembre 2006)

Petit récapitulatif insolite de 2006  :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2006)

Confessions pas si intimes


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Confessions pas si intimes



Comme quoi, faut pas faire comme saint Thomas...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Comme quoi, faut pas faire comme saint Thomas...


Tout à fait.


----------



## al02 (1 Janvier 2007)

Une nuit de la Saint-Sylvestre relativement calme.



> Les forces de l'ordre ont proc&#233;d&#233; &#224; un peu plus de 250 interpellations et quelque *400* v&#233;hicules ont &#233;t&#233; *incendi&#233;s* en France dans la nuit de dimanche &#224; lundi
> 
> Sur l'ensemble du territoire, 258 personnes ont &#233;t&#233; interpell&#233;es, dont deux* enfants de huit et dix ans arr&#234;t&#233;s* &#224; Strasbourg *apr&#232;s avoir mis le feu* &#224; des poubelles.
> 
> A Aulnay-sous-Bois, en Seine-Saint-Denis, un trio d'enfants &#226;g&#233;s de *dix &#224; douze ans* a &#233;t&#233; interpell&#233; *en possession de bidons d'essence.*



Effectivement, &#231;a s'am&#233;liore !   

La jeunesse, par essence, est l'avenir du pays.


----------



## al02 (3 Janvier 2007)

A deux doigts d'&#234;tre broy&#233; dans un camion-poubelles...   



> Le chauffeur a vid&#233; tous les d&#233;tritus sur le parking. Les policiers ont alors trouv&#233; l'homme au milieu des d&#233;chets.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Janvier 2007)

La nouvelle campagne de l'UDC...

C'est du s&#233;rieux...   Bienvenue en Suisse...

Edit: non y blaguent en fait, c'est pas possible.


----------



## al02 (3 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> La nouvelle campagne de l'UDC...
> 
> C'est du s&#233;rieux...   Bienvenue en Suisse...
> 
> Edit: non y blaguent en fait, c'est pas possible.




Pourtant ce parti UDC semble important et s&#233;rieux :

http://www.udc-vaud.ch/

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Union_d&#37;C3%A9mocratique_du_centre

Qu'en pensent les autochtones ?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Janvier 2007)

H&#233;las, ces gens l&#224; sont s&#233;rieux oui... 

Bon, on s'&#233;gare...


----------



## Romuald (3 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> La nouvelle campagne de l'UDC...
> 
> C'est du sérieux...   Bienvenue en Suisse...
> 
> Edit: non y blaguent en fait, c'est pas possible.



Depuis que Johnny est parti la-bas avec la bénédiction de qui vous savez, il semblerait que notre pas-encore-candidat-mais-ça-ne-saurait-tarder y ait fait des émules   :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2007)

Bon appétit .... :afraid:

:mouais:


----------



## N°6 (5 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon appétit .... :afraid:
> 
> :mouais:



 La bouffe doit vraiment laisser à désirer... :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon appétit .... :afraid:
> 
> :mouais:


Si le mec fait son truc et s'accuse juste apr&#232;s, c'est p'tet pour essayer de changer de service, genre se faire passer pour fou ou quoi...

Enfin j'dis &#231;a, j'en sais rien en fait.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Si le mec fait son truc et s'accuse juste apr&#232;s, c'est p'tet pour essayer de changer de service, genre se faire passer pour fou ou quoi...
> 
> Enfin j'dis &#231;a, j'en sais rien en fait.


Prison Break fait des ravages sur les jeunes. Le CSA a raison de demander sa diffusion apr&#232;s 22h.


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Janvier 2007)

J'l'ai pas regard&#233;e cette s&#233;rie. 

Pis quoi encore, tu voudrais que je regarde les comp&#232;tes de ski &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; aussi tant qu't'y es?


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Prison Break fait des ravages sur les jeunes. Le CSA a raison de demander sa diffusion après 22h.



En fait c'est plutôt le contraire qu'ils devraient faire, car ça édulcore pas la prison.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2007)

Mon beau sapin, roi des...plats de résistance !


----------



## al02 (6 Janvier 2007)

C'est du lard ou du cochon. Faudrait se mettre d'accord ! 



> "La soupe de lard est traditionnellement la soupe des pauvres puisqu'elle constitue une nourriture compl&#232;te"



Un bon couscous est aussi une nourriture compl&#232;te !


----------



## richard-deux (6 Janvier 2007)

Boeing disparu en Indonésie : les sorciers à la rescousse  

_Une équipe de secouristes a fait appel vendredi à l'aide de deux sorciers afin de localiser un Boeing 737 disparu en Indonésie, alors que la technologie a échoué à le retrouver depuis lundi.

Avant de reprendre leurs opérations autour du village de Marjene, les militaires et secouristes composant l'équipe de recherche ont sacrifié un buffle afin de «préparer le terrain», a constaté une photographe de l'AFP.
...
Différents voyants ont été consultés par la presse populaire indonésienne sur la disparition de l'avion de la compagnie Adam Air. Certains ont assuré que l'appareil avait été subtilisé par un mauvais génie.

Le Boeing Boeing 737 transportant 102 personnes était parti lundi à 12H59 (1 h 59 HNE) de Surabaya (île de Java) à destination de Manado (Célèbes) où il n'est jamais arrivé._


----------



## Romuald (6 Janvier 2007)

Ah, l'humour british...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah, l'humour british...


A pisser de rire.


----------



## duracel (6 Janvier 2007)

Parisiens, tête de ......


----------



## richard-deux (7 Janvier 2007)

Cette fois-ci une actu amusante:  

Autriche : une mauvaise blague retarde un mariage de 10 semaines.

_Un couple autrichien a vu son mariage reporté de dix semaines après que la fiancée eut répondu "non" pour rire à l'officier d'état civil qui lui demandait si elle consentait à cette union.

Malgré les supplications de la jeune fiancée, qui a tout de suite précisé qu'il s'agissait d'une plaisanterie, l'officier a immédiatement mis fin à la cérémonie, qui se déroulait devant une nombreuse assistance à Steyr (centre).

Le couple devra maintenant attendre 10 semaines pour se marier puisque la loi autrichienne ne leur permet pas de le faire plus vite._


----------



## al02 (7 Janvier 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Cette fois-ci une actu amusante:
> 
> Autriche : une mauvaise blague retarde un mariage de 10 semaines.
> 
> ...


----------



## La mouette (7 Janvier 2007)

Jupe volante


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

C'est QQ quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

La Bravitude Attitude.


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'est QQ quand même.


Elle était facile celle-là!  



C0rentin a dit:


> La Bravitude Attitude.



Ouais, j'ai vu ça hier dans les infos, et j'étais... Comment dire... plié en deux! 

[FONT=&quot]Effarant une telle culture! :mouais:[/FONT]


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> La Bravitude Attitude.



Il faut une certaine bravoure à François Hollande pour supporter les néologismes de sa douce et tendre.  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

Tout l'art du PS savoir faire des concessions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2007)

Actualit&#233; ausante u pas , je ne sais pas encore, mais...

l'AFP signale que Sony Music France vient d'&#234;tre condamn&#233;e pour tromperie et vente li&#233;e car les musiques achet&#233;es sur le site Music Connect sont prot&#233;g&#233;es par DRM imposant de les lire sur un balladeur Sony...
http://actu.voila.fr/Article/mmd--f...ce-condamne-pour-tromperie-et-vente-liee.html

Il y a fort &#224; parier que le prochain condamn&#233; sera Apple pour le couple iTunesStore / iPOD

Comment va r&#233;agir Apple? 
Fermer le Store en France? 
Licencier FairPlay &#224; d'autres constructeurs de balladeurs?


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Janvier 2007)

Je dis rien...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Janvier 2007)

J'ai une de ces p&#234;ches moi...


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> J'ai une de ces pêches moi...



 Faut pas les suçoter hein


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

Alors ? qui a raison ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Alors ? qui a raison ?



En tout cas, environementalement parlant, une chose est certaine : Les Mac ayant une durée de vie beaucoup plus longue que les PC, il y en a moins (proportionnellement au nombre d'unités vendues) qui polluent la nature.


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

Je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que Greenpeace est très opportuniste parfois, et que sans le succès actuel de Apple, il n'aurait jamais fait cette campagne


----------



## duracel (9 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que Greenpeace est très opportuniste parfois, et que sans le succès actuel de Apple, il n'aurait jamais fait cette campagne



Sans doute, mais il n'empèche qu'en "s'attaquant" à Aplle, qui a une bonne résonnace médiatique il font prendre un peu conscience que le matériel informatique de toutes marques sont des objets qui contiennent des substances polluantes.
Ensuite, si cela devient un argument commercial, pourquoi pas.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2007)

Personne pour signaler la mort du cr&#233;ateur de Scoubidou. C'est une honte.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Personne pour signaler la mort du créateur de Scoubidou. C'est une honte.


 
Tu t'es gourré de thread


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2007)

Non, j'avais trop honte de le poster l&#224;-bas


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2007)

Encore une histoire de chiottes...


----------



## Melounette (11 Janvier 2007)

L'écho des savanes c'est fini.
Je suis furax. Je m'auto-censure pour dire ce que je pense du groupe Lagardère, je suis en train d'hurler des mots pas très propres derrière mon écran.
Des tas de dessineux vont se retrouver en rade.
Mais la lutte commence !\o/
Un pote dessineux a ouvert une page de soutien. Si je puis-je me permettre, je vous la mets là.
Caca boudin.
Là.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2007)

Les pousseurs ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Non, j'avais trop honte de le poster là-bas



Ben pourquoi ? le fil en question n'est plus à ça prêt depuis quelques pages...


----------



## al02 (11 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je me dis aussi qu'il est primordial d'avoir des activit&#233;s multiples, et n'&#234;tre pas par exemple QUE auteur de b&#233;d&#233;, *sinon je serai actuellement sur le parapet du Pont de Chevir&#233;* &#224; attendre la d&#233;cision de ceux que Desinge appelait *"Les rois du Monde"* !



C'est toi l&#224; ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2007)

Y a pas de pétition en ligne sur leur page...


----------



## al02 (11 Janvier 2007)

Marly Gomont : le &#171; Rapt &#187; des panneaux sous l'effet Kamini   



> Le rapt apr&#232;s le rap. Depuis le 15 d&#233;cembre, trois panneaux d'entr&#233;e d'agglom&#233;ration &#171; *Marly Gomont* &#187; ont disparu, dont un avec le m&#226;t complet. Le pr&#233;judice s'&#233;l&#232;ve &#224; 1.700 euros.
> 
> Un panneau d'entr&#233;e d'agglom&#233;ration n'a, a priori, pas grand int&#233;r&#234;t, sauf quand il concerne une commune &#171; embl&#233;matique &#187;. Or, depuis cet automne, la petite commune de la Vall&#233;e de l'Oise est devenue culte pour un large public, qui appr&#233;cie le chanteur local *Kamini*, d'abord connu par son clip de &#171; *rap rural* &#187; sur internet (o&#249; le panneau appara&#238;t largement), avant des passages &#224; la radio et &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;vision (&#224; la Star Academy notamment).


----------



## Craquounette (11 Janvier 2007)

Peut-être déjà vu sur un autre thread ? Si c'est le cas je m'en excuse d'avance... 

Problème de nom pour l'Iphone ?

Edit : euuuhhhh oui bon... j'ai rien dit  Merci tirhum  

Allez un truc moins sérieux pour me rattraper 

L'argent n'a pas d'odeur parait-il... et les diamants ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Peut-être déjà vu sur un autre thread ? Si c'est le cas je m'en excuse d'avance...
> 
> Problème de nom pour l'Iphone ?


Nan, ici !....


----------



## fpoil (11 Janvier 2007)

le pc &#224; ... 1 ... de dollars cash

(avec Windows vista Ultimate, excusez du peu)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2007)

L'éleveur de champions   



> Faisant concourir ses canaris parmi 1200 oiseaux en compétition, José-Paul Curmi est monté sur la plus haute marche du podium au championnat de France, remportant ce titre pour la septième fois consécutive depuis 1999, -hormis l'année 2005 où la compétition ne s'est pas déroulée pour cause de grippe aviaire


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2007)

Le réchauffement de la planète n'est pas près de s'arreter : Glups...


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ​


Il ressemble à un porc ce pauvre chien... :mouais:



Romuald a dit:


> Le réchauffement de la planète n'est pas près de s'arreter : Glups...



Bah, il s'en cogne de la chaleur l'avatar, il transpire pas.


----------



## al02 (13 Janvier 2007)

1) Des pâtes, des pâtes, ... oui, mais des Panzani !  



> "Elle ne s'intéressait plus à moi, c'était insupportable. Depuis un mois, elle ne cuisinait que des nouilles"



2) Charité bien ordonnée ! 



> "Au grand étonnement de l'employée de l'étude du notaire, il demanda l'annuaire téléphonique et commença à choisir des noms au hasard. La notaire lui posa alors plusieurs questions pour vérifier son état de santé mentale, mais Luis était parfaitement conscient de ce qu'il faisait", a expliqué l'un des témoins, Anibal Castro Vila, à l'hebdomadaire Sol.


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2007)

une histoire de miche :rose:



> La double vie de Marc, boulanger de village et exploitant de sex-shop
> Par Franck MADOEUF
> 
> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/13012007/202/la-double-vie-de-marc-boulanger-de-village-et-exploitant.html
> ...


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Janvier 2007)

Sans commentaire...


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Sans commentaire...



 On naurait pas trouvé notre W?  

(Pour les français bien sur, pas la peine d'infliger ça aux autres francophones. )


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Janvier 2007)

C'est une possibilité.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2007)

Moi, je note qu'elle a dit "plus rapide", pas "meilleure" ... Les gens de l'UMP semblent prompt &#224; traiter leurs contradicteurs de sots, pourtant, ils feraient mieux d'examiner la poutre dans leur &#339;il, avant la paille dans celle des autres ...



Le pr&#233 a dit:


> "les droits de la d&#233;fense ne sont pas exerc&#233;s, *la peine de peine est ex&#233;cut&#233;e par de nombreuses fois*"



&#199;a veut dire kekchose, &#231;a ? :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, je note qu'elle a dit "plus rapide", pas "meilleure" ... Les gens de l'UMP semblent prompt &#224; traiter leurs contradicteurs de sots, pourtant, ils feraient mieux d'examiner la poutre dans leur &#339;il, avant la paille dans celle des autres ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, mais &#231;a ne change rien. Comparer la justice exp&#233;ditive chinoise avec la notre comme elle l'a fait n'est pas vraiment faire preuve de clairvoyance. De plus, _"plus rapide"_ sous entend immanquablement _"meilleure"_, et &#231;a, quoi qu'on en dise.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

Hé hé !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Non, mais &#231;a ne change rien. Comparer la justice exp&#233;ditive chinoise avec la notre comme elle l'a fait n'est pas vraiment faire preuve de clairvoyance. De plus, _"plus rapide"_ sous entend immanquablement _"meilleure"_, et &#231;a, quoi qu'on en dise.



Selon mon dictionnaire personnel des synonymes, plus rapide &#224; une signification bien plus proche d'exp&#233;ditif que de meilleur, mais bon, ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'au palmar&#232;s des conneries, ceux qui la critiquent le plus feraient mieux de s'occuper des casseroles qu'eux m&#234;me trimbalent, avant de se gausser de celles des autres. :hein:


----------



## al02 (15 Janvier 2007)

Il y en a qui prennent leur vessie pour une lanterne.  



> Le concours intitul&#233; "Hold Your Wee for a Wii" demandait aux participants de boire le plus d'eau possible sans aller au toilettes pour &#233;vacuer le liquide. La personne gagnante allait recevoir un Wii de Nintendo.



Que ne ferait-on pas pour gagner un iPhone !


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Selon mon dictionnaire personnel des synonymes, plus rapide à une signification bien plus proche d'expéditif que de meilleur, mais bon, ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'au palmarès des conneries, ceux qui la critiquent le plus feraient mieux de s'occuper des casseroles qu'eux même trimbalent, avant de se gausser de celles des autres. :hein:



Je parlais dans le contexte ou cette phrase a été dite. Sinon je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, les adversaires sont toujours les premiers à relever ce genre d'erreur, mais cela ne l'excuse en rien. D'autant plus quand on est susceptible de représenter la France dans le monde.


----------



## Romuald (16 Janvier 2007)

On dirait que ça bouge !


----------



## richard-deux (16 Janvier 2007)

Générateur Interactif de Bonnes Résolutions 2007.   ​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

France : OpenOffice au ministère de l'agriculture et de la pêche : C'est fait !

Europe : Une étude de la Commission Européenne trouve que migrer vers le logiciel Libre permet de faire des économies



Source


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Janvier 2007)

WiFi : le 802.11n sur Mac sera (re)facturé !


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Janvier 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> France : OpenOffice au ministère de l'agriculture et de la pêche : C'est fait !
> 
> Europe : Une étude de la Commission Européenne trouve que migrer vers le logiciel Libre permet de faire des économies
> 
> ...



C'est plaisant à lire, mais pour certains c'est un autre but qui est visé...:mouais:

Chantage au logiciel libre dans l'Education Nationale


----------



## r e m y (17 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> WiFi : le 802.11n sur Mac sera (re)facturé !


 
Je ne crois pas à cette rumeur... Ou alors il faudrait dans la même logique qu'Apple facture:
- la plupart des mises à jour système (qui introduisent des nouvelles fonctionnalités)
- les mises à jour d'iTunes (qui apportent systématiquement des nouvelles fonctions)
- les mises à jour firmware des iPODs (car chaque fois c'est pour apporter de nouvelles fonctionnalités)
...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2007)

Instruction pour une forme inconnue


----------



## fpoil (17 Janvier 2007)

surveillance biom&#233;trique

on en est qu'au d&#233;but... cela promet


----------



## al02 (17 Janvier 2007)

Harry Potter, président !


----------



## r e m y (18 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> surveillance biométrique
> 
> on en est qu'au début... cela promet


 
euh... le WiFi n'est pas arrivé jusqu'à eux!


----------



## fpoil (18 Janvier 2007)

le toaster le plus design que je connaisse


----------



## r e m y (18 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> le toaster le plus design que je connaisse


 
Ouahou! j'adore!

En plus on dirait un Mac (d'ailleurs je pense qu'on doit pouvoir faire la même chose avec certains powerbooks....)


----------



## fpoil (18 Janvier 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Ouahou! j'adore!
> 
> En plus on dirait un Mac (d'ailleurs je pense qu'on doit pouvoir faire la même chose avec certains powerbooks....)



il lui manque une prise usb pour la synchro du petit dej avec l'ouverture du mac


----------



## two (18 Janvier 2007)

y vont probablement pr&#233;voir des variantes de taille car &#224; premi&#232;re vue c'est pas compatible avec le format des pains de 800g (qui sait avoir des variante 5 et 7 pouces)


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

Si les hôtesses aussi ...


----------



## EtVlan (19 Janvier 2007)

Hou...  assez songé!


----------



## two (19 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Si les hôtesses aussi ...



C'est quoi cette compagnie? Une de celles qui vous propose de vous envoyer en l'air et de faire des calins en plein vol?


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Janvier 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Je ne crois pas à cette rumeur... Ou alors il faudrait dans la même logique qu'Apple facture:
> - la plupart des mises à jour système (qui introduisent des nouvelles fonctionnalités)
> - les mises à jour d'iTunes (qui apportent systématiquement des nouvelles fonctions)
> - les mises à jour firmware des iPODs (car chaque fois c'est pour apporter de nouvelles fonctionnalités)
> ...



Bah, finalement, il semble que ce soit 1,99$ et non 4,99$...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

two a dit:


> C'est quoi cette compagnie? Une de celles qui vous propose de vous envoyer en l'air et de faire des calins en plein vol?



Ben tiens j'avais pas vu ! si elle existe Aircalin comme Air nouvelle calédonie.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2007)

Questions pour des champions


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ben tiens j'avais pas vu ! si elle existe Aircalin comme Air nouvelle calédonie.




Les prix en Francs CFA font toujours aussi peur au premier coup d'il, quand on a pas l'habitude ! :affraid:


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Janvier 2007)

Adieu lartiste


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Adieu lartiste



Comme tu dis ...


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Janvier 2007)

Piratage de MP3 à 66 ans : des mules, pas quaux pieds


----------



## al02 (23 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Piratage de MP3 à 66 ans : des mules, pas quaux pieds



Voilà la cause : 
 DRM : iTunes et Apple dans la tourmente européenne


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Voilà la cause :
> DRM : iTunes et Apple dans la tourmente européenne



J'avoue que sur une partie du problème, je ne comprends pas. Tu peux très bien poser sur ton iPod un mp3 acheté sur le site de la Fnac, il est où le problème?
Quant au problème des droits des titres acchetés sur l'iTunes Store, c'est un peu comme si on reprochait à Renault de ne pas vendre des pièces pour des Cadillac...


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'avoue que sur une partie du problème, je ne comprends pas. Tu peux très bien poser sur ton iPod un mp3 acheté sur le site de la Fnac, il est où le problème?
> Quant au problème des droits des titres acchetés sur l'iTunes Store, c'est un peu comme si on reprochait à Renault de ne pas vendre des pièces pour des Cadillac...


Ben oui... mais comme l'UFC vient de gagner son procès pour les mêmes motifs contre SONYMusic, on peut penser que la jurisorudence est désormais en leur faveur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quant au probl&#232;me des droits des titres acchet&#233;s sur l'iTunes Store, c'est un peu comme si on reprochait &#224; Renault de ne pas vendre des pi&#232;ces pour des Cadillac...



Non, il y a une diff&#233;rence, Renault accepte d'entretenir les v&#233;hicules de toutes marques, et *tu peux* acheter des pi&#232;ces de Cadillac chez eux., pas chez Apple, la musique qu'ils vendent n'est pas la leur, mais tu ne peux l'&#233;couter que sur leur matos. C'est plut&#244;t comme si que chaque soci&#233;t&#233; d'autoroute n'acceptait qu'une seule marque de voiture, ou chaque lessive ne fonctionnait qu'avec une seule marque de lave linge. 

Pour aller &#224; Marseille, c'est Peunault, &#224; Bordeaux, c'est Retro&#235;n (jusqu'&#224; Tours, puis B&#233;hemc&#233;des ensuite), et Lille, c'est Cigeot. Le garage va &#234;tre trop petit. 

Tu veux laver la couleur ? il te faut une machine &#224; laver Vepools, pour le blanc, tu dois avoir une Whirlpson, et la laine et le linge d&#233;licat, une Thomdette. Tu vas devoir aussi agrandir ta buanderie 

Tiens, d'ailleurs, &#224; quand des DRM sur la lessive ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2007)

Un iPOD c'est comme une cafeti&#232;re Nespresso.... si tu veux te faire un caf&#233;, il te faut passer par Nespresso pour acheter le caf&#233; &#224; mettre dedans.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Un iPOD c'est comme une cafeti&#232;re Nespresso.... si tu veux te faire un caf&#233;, il te faut passer par Nespresso pour acheter le caf&#233; &#224; mettre dedans.



Non, dans une cafeti&#232;re Nespresso, tu peux pas mettre du caf&#233; standard, sans DRM. Dans l'iPod si (du MP3 entre autres).

A croire qu'il n'y a plus que les Store en ligne pour se procurer de la musique, et que les CD audios n'existent plus...


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non, dans une cafetière Nespresso, tu peux pas mettre du café standard, sans DRM. Dans l'iPod si (du MP3 entre autres).


 
tu as raison.... Nespresso c'est encore plus fermé :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non, dans une cafetière Nespresso, tu peux pas mettre du café standard, sans DRM. Dans l'iPod si (du MP3 entre autres).



C'est ce que je disais. Tu peux acheter tes mp3 où tu veux...


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, il y a une différence, Renault accepte d'entretenir les véhicules de toutes marques, et *tu peux* acheter des pièces de Cadillac chez eux., pas chez Apple, la musique qu'ils vendent n'est pas la leur, mais tu ne peux l'écouter que sur leur matos. C'est plutôt comme si que chaque société d'autoroute n'acceptait qu'une seule marque de voiture, ou chaque lessive ne fonctionnait qu'avec une seule marque de lave linge.
> 
> Pour aller à Marseille, c'est Peunault, à Bordeaux, c'est Retroën (jusqu'à Tours, puis Béhemcédes ensuite), et Lille, c'est Cigeot. Le garage va être trop petit.
> 
> ...


 
Mais pour laver la voiture alors ? ca dépend d'ou on est et de sa couleur ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est ce que je disais. Tu peux acheter tes mp3 où tu veux...


 
.... ou tu PEUX!

En fait il serait plus juste de dire qu'Apple avec l'iPOD incite à l'achat de CD et participe à la survie des petits disquaires de quartier, car c'est encore le plus simple pour gaver son iPOD de musique "légale"


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non, dans une cafetière Nespresso, tu peux pas mettre du café standard, sans DRM. Dans l'iPod si (du MP3 entre autres).
> 
> A croire qu'il n'y a plus que les Store en ligne pour se procurer de la musique, et que les CD audios n'existent plus...



Mais en fait, le reproche fait à Apple ne concerne pas le remplissage de l'iPod, mais le (manque de) choix du baladeur pour écouter la musique achetée légalement sur l'ITMS.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais en fait, le reproche fait à Apple ne concerne pas le remplissage de l'iPod, mais le (manque de) choix du baladeur pour écouter la musique achetée légalement sur l'ITMS.



tu as tout à fait le choix d'acheter un Zune et de le remplir chez MiniMou...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> tu as tout à fait le choix d'acheter un Zune et de le remplir chez MiniMou...



Oui, mais moi, je veux garder mon vieux baladeur sans marque, et acheter la musique là ou ils ont les titres que je veux (c'est à dire un coup chez l'un, un coup chez l'autre). En plus, je veux pas acheter un exemplaire du morceau pour chaque appareil ou je suis susceptible de le lire (dans mon salon, dans mon bureau, dans ma voiture).


----------



## fredintosh (24 Janvier 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> tu as raison.... Nespresso c'est encore plus fermé :rateau:


Je vous raconte pas si en plus l'iPhone faisait le café.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais en fait, le reproche fait à Apple ne concerne pas le remplissage de l'iPod, mais le (manque de) choix du baladeur pour écouter la musique achetée légalement sur l'ITMS.


Dans ce cas, ils devraient aussi s'attaquer à Fnac et consorts dont les morceaux sont inexploitables sur Mac (sauf à se coltiner Windows :afraid: ). Le font-ils ? Non.


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Janvier 2007)

Normal, ils s'attaquent au plus connu et au plus gros, c'est logique, non?


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2007)

Avec ou sans ketchup ?


----------



## al02 (24 Janvier 2007)

Priapisme !


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Janvier 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Avec ou sans ketchup ?



J'ai même la vidéo!


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Janvier 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Priapisme !



C'est quand même raide ce qui lui arrive...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Priapisme !



Quelqu'un à dût glisser une boisson arômatisée au bois bandé dans son auge


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2007)

M&#234;me pas, un cam&#233;l&#233;on serait bien incapable de se nourrir dans une auge, il capture des insectes "au vol" en projetant sa langue. Cela dit, il a sur nous l'avantage de disposer d'un p&#233;nis de rechange, &#231;a peut &#234;tre utile


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2007)

On pourra jamais l'accuser de bander mou au moins


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Le journal _Le Soir_ et le divorce de Justine Henin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Janvier 2007)

Ministres farfelus en Autriche


----------



## CarodeDakar (26 Janvier 2007)

Depuis quelques mois, il commence &#224; bloguer, bien qu'il vienne de subir une petite attaque du coeur - il le dit ainsi.  Il a encore plein de choses &#224; &#233;crire et de nombreux voyages &#224; faire. Il met des photos, des hyperliens. 

Et il parle bien.

Bref, c'est un jeune de 93 ans.

Don le blogueur


----------



## Romuald (26 Janvier 2007)

Descartes, au secours !
:mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Janvier 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Descartes, au secours !
> :mouais:



Ils se font des cheveux les pauvres.  

:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Descartes, au secours !
> :mouais:





Mobyduck a dit:


> Ils se font des cheveux les pauvres.
> 
> :rateau:



Comment on dit "Braquemard d'acier" en japoniais, j'ai un concept d'entreprise commerciale à haut retour sur investissement, là, qui se met avec moi ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comment on dit "Braquemard d'acier" en japoniais, j'ai un concept d'entreprise commerciale &#224; haut retour sur investissement, l&#224;, qui se met avec moi ?


Moi moi moi !! 

Facile ca se dit : "Corni chon dan tonkul"


----------



## al02 (26 Janvier 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Priapisme !



*DERNIERES NOUVELLES.*

Il a fallu trancher dans le vif du sujet :

Pauvre Wolfgang ! 

Maintenant Mozart a mis des housses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Il a fallu trancher dans le vif du sujet :
> 
> Pauvre Wolfgang !
> 
> Maintenant Mozart a mis des housses.



Fini les touzes pour lui, il ne pourra plus "qu'une à la fois" !


----------



## Romuald (26 Janvier 2007)

al02 a dit:


> *DERNIERES NOUVELLES.*
> 
> Il a fallu trancher dans le vif du sujet :
> 
> ...



De toutes façons, ça ne lui servait à rien
:rose: :rose:


----------



## al02 (26 Janvier 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> De toutes façons, ça ne lui servait à rien
> :rose: :rose:



Mozart est un iguane, pas un dragon de Komodo.
La parthénogenèse ne le concerne pas !


----------



## Romuald (26 Janvier 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Mozart est un iguane, pas un dragon de Komodo.
> La parthénogenèse ne le concerne pas !



That was for fun !

Et puis ils sont assez proches dans la taxonomie : même classe, même ordre.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2007)

Dérapage ...


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Dérapage ...



 Cest toujours bizarre des gens équipés en battes de base-ball dans un pays ou (quasi) personne ne pratique ce sport


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Dérapage ...



Ils déshonorent leur uniforme...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2007)

C'est à dire que la situation est super tendue à Kourou, qui est devenue la ville la moins sûre de Guyane.

Il y donc tous les ingrédients pour que le cocktail devienne explosif et qu'il y ait des pétages de plombs. Hasard des calendriers, le procès tombe en même temps qu'un entrainement grandeur nature de la Légion.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2007)

Ben pourquoi ????


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2007)

Par contre on ne sait toujours pas pourquoi SM se cache derrière sa moustache


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Janvier 2007)

pfiou j'ai cru à un imposteur :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2007)

Une info de première importance : Une espèce de félidé qu'on croyait disparue vient de faire sa réapparition, ce qui, de l'avis d'éminents scientifiques, serait de nature à remonter le niveau général de ce forum ! :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une info de première importance : Une espèce de félidé qu'on croyait disparue vient de faire sa réapparition, ce qui, de l'avis d'éminents scientifiques, serait de nature à remonter le niveau général de ce forum ! :love:




C'est un  hoax


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Par contre on ne sait toujours pas pourquoi SM se cache derrière sa moustache



C'est PPDA !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Par contre on ne sait toujours pas pourquoi SM se cache derrière sa moustache


Les voies de SM sont impénétrables.


----------



## al02 (28 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Les voies de SM sont impénétrables.



C'est qui SM ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2007)

al02 a dit:


> C'est qui SM ?


Lui. A moins que ce ne soit lui.


----------



## al02 (28 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Lui. A moins que ce ne soit lui.



J'ai enfin compris : on parle de Supermoquette, le seul, le grand, l'inique !


----------



## two (28 Janvier 2007)

Elle devient m&#234;re &#224; 67 ans

Y'&#224; des inconscients dans le monde


----------



## meskh (28 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Lui. A moins que ce ne soit lui.



ou lui


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2007)

two a dit:


> Elle devient m&#234;re &#224; 67 ans
> 
> Y'&#224; des inconscients dans le monde


Totalement inconscients :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Deux poids deux mesures : Bayrou en colère !


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2007)

Allez, répondez sans démago. Qui à sa place ne l'aurait pas fait? :rateau:


----------



## al02 (30 Janvier 2007)

C'est un peu tard !  

Mais ses 3 enfants vont pouvoir passer &#224; la Poste h&#233;riter. :king:


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Deux poids deux mesures : Bayrou en colère !



 Cest une bonne chose. Les voleurs de scooter  auront la peur au ventre au moment deffectuer leur larcin de tomber sur la machine de quelquun de pouvoir et de ce voir poursuivis de manière assidu jusquà leur arrestation et condamnation. 





* La peur change de camp ! 
*


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Cest une bonne chose. Les voleurs de scooter  auront la peur au ventre au moment deffectuer leur larcin de tomber sur la machine de quelquun de pouvoir et de ce voir poursuivis de manière assidu jusquà leur arrestation et condamnation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disons plutôt qu'ils ne viendront plus en voler à Neuilly, mais je doute fortement de l'incidence sur les statistiques de Montgeron, de Villeneuve la Garenne ou du Raincy


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Allez, répondez sans démago. Qui à sa place ne l'aurait pas fait? :rateau:



Oui mais plus discrètement et surtout j'aurais assuré le scooter contre le vol :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Disons plutôt qu'ils ne viendront plus en voler à Neuilly, mais je doute fortement de l'incidence sur les statistiques de Montgeron, de Villeneuve la Garenne ou du Raincy


Faut garer son scooter à Neuilly, et rentrer en métro chez soi


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Janvier 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Faut garer son scooter à Neuilly, et rentrer en métro chez soi



Mais bon, le métro c'est risqué aussi... 
Et c'est pas toujours cool avec la  *R*este *A*ssis *T*'es *P*ayé ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Mais bon, le métro c'est risqué aussi...
> Et c'est pas toujours cool avec la  *R*este *A*ssis *T*'es *P*ayé ...



Tu parles du Réseau Assassinats Tous Publics ? :casse:


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu parles du Réseau Assassinats Tous Publics ? :casse:



Aussi oui. 


 Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à aimer la rétro acronymie. :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Deux poids deux mesures : Bayrou en colère !




D'accord avec Fabfab : Tout ceux qui en ont (ou aurait eu) le pouvoir le feraient...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> D'accord avec Fabfab : Tout ceux qui en ont (ou aurait eu) le pouvoir le feraient...



Si c'est vraiment le cas, ça prouve une fois de plus (s'il en était besoin) que pour eux, comme pour Sarko, lorsqu'ils disent "je veux servir mon pays", il faut comprendre "je veux que le pays soit à mon service" :sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si c'est vraiment le cas, ça prouve une fois de plus (s'il en était besoin) que pour eux, comme pour Sarko, lorsqu'ils disent "je veux servir mon pays", il faut comprendre "je veux que le pays soit à mon service" :sick:



Ne me fais pas croire que tu n'as jamais profité ne serait-ce qu'une fois d'un privilège de ton boulot ou de celui de l'un de tes potes...:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ne me fais pas croire que tu n'as jamais profité ne serait-ce qu'une fois d'un privilège de ton boulot ou de celui de l'un de tes potes...:rateau:



Moi jamais. Et c'est une fierté d'être comme ainsi.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Janvier 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> D'accord avec Fabfab : Tout ceux qui en ont (ou aurait eu) le pouvoir le feraient...


Et en quoi est-ce une bonne raison?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2007)

Je ne dis pas que c'est une bonne raison, je dis seulement que ça se fait partout quand on en a la possibilité.
Après, que ce soit bien ou pas, c'est un autre débat.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et en quoi est-ce une bonne raison?




J'ai pas défendu ça, j'ai juste énoncé un fait


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ne me fais pas croire que tu n'as jamais profit&#233; ne serait-ce qu'une fois d'un privil&#232;ge de ton boulot ou de celui de l'un de tes potes...:rateau:



Ben nan, du moins jamais "aux frais de la princesse", Mais de toute fa&#231;on, perso, je ne me suis jamais pr&#233;tendu "au service du public" tout en agissant comme si "le public &#233;tait &#224; mon service". Mobiliser des moyens que bon nombre d'enqu&#234;teurs ne peuvent pas mobiliser pour des affaires de meurtre, sur un vol de scooter, racheter un scooter (avec antivol) au m&#244;me eut co&#251;t&#233; dix fois moins cher au contribuable. Quant on voit pendant ce temps des affaires de vols avec violence ou c'est tout juste si les victimes ne sont pas poursuivies pour "provocation envers les voleurs" lorsqu'elles insistent pour que &#231;a aille plus loin qu'une simple "main courante" (ce qui est aussi le lot de l'ensemble des vols de scooters "non Sarkozy"), on est en droit de se demander ce qu'il en est du second terme de la devise de la r&#233;publique 

Mais bon, brisons l&#224;, sinon, on va se faire muter au comptoir.


----------



## La mouette (31 Janvier 2007)

Miss Hulk


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Miss Hulk


L'article ne dit pas si elles doivent avoir trois seins, douze doigts, trois jambes, etc.


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Miss Hulk



Attention aux réactions en chaîne.  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Attention aux réactions en chaîne.  :rateau:


Oui. Elles peuvent être explosives.


----------



## La mouette (31 Janvier 2007)

Il n'y a aucun nuage sur cette élection au rayonnement international


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Il n'y a aucun nuage sur cette élection au rayonnement international


D'ailleurs, les candidates irradient de bonheur.


----------



## La mouette (31 Janvier 2007)

Les retombées seront nombreuses


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Les retombées seront nombreuses


Mais elles s'arrêteront à la frontière française.


----------



## Craquounette (31 Janvier 2007)

Les belges champions du monde


----------



## wip (31 Janvier 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Les belges champions du monde


En roulant c'est très marrant, surtout dans les bouchons


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Les belges champions du monde



21&#37; qui ont des relations sexuelles en conduisant ?   Faites gaffe sur la route si vous rencontrez un automobiliste belge, surtout s'il n'a pas l'air d'&#234;tre tout seul au volant ! :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> 21&#37; qui ont des relations sexuelles en conduisant ?   Faites gaffe sur la route si vous rencontrez un automobiliste belge, surtout s'il n'a pas l'air d'&#234;tre tout seul au volant ! :afraid: :afraid:




C'est d'ailleurs pour &#231;a que nous avons un des r&#233;seaux autoroutiers les plus dense d'Europe.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2007)

Ca me rappelle l'histoire du policier belge qui voit une voiture gar&#233;e sur le bord de la route qui bouge beaucoup. Alors il y va et frappe &#224; la vitre. Le conducteur baisse la vitre et dit :
- Oui ?
- Bonjour, je peux savoir ce que vous faites dans cette voiture, Monsieur ?, lui demande le policier
- Oui. je fais l'amour.
- Ah mais vous savez que c'est interdit &#231;a ! Je vais devoir vous mettre une amende de 150 euros.
A ce moment la fille dans la voiture se rel&#232;ve et demande :
- Qu'est-ce qui se passe ?
- Ah parce que vous &#234;tes 2 en plus !, s'exclame le policier. Alors l'amende est double.


D&#233;sol&#233;. :rose:


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2007)

wip a dit:


> En roulant c'est très marrant, surtout dans les bouchons




T'as pas idée de ce qu'on peut voir dans les bouchons en moto


----------



## Lila (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4152909 a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas id&#233;e de ce qu'on peut voir dans les bouchons en moto



...d&#233;j&#224; que c'est dangereux de passer entre 2 files ....mais alors en regardant en arri&#232;re....(pour voir si le reste est aussi canon que ce que tu as subreptissement apper&#231;u... :love: )

houuuuuu! pas bon &#231;a ! :rateau: :hosto:

...PS: moi je suis sorti parce que c'&#233;tait vraiment un renard que j'avais vu....


----------



## wip (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4152909 a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas idée de ce qu'on peut voir dans les bouchons en moto


Et tu prends pas des photos comme Mado ??


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2007)

wip a dit:


> Et tu prends pas des photos comme Mado ??



Tu sais prendre des photos de mecs qui se tripotent la biloute au volant croyant qu'ils sont a l'abri de regards indiscret, c'pas trop mon truc


----------



## wip (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4152963 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais prendre des photos de mecs qui se tripotent la biloute au volant croyant qu'ils sont a l'abri de regards indiscret, c'pas trop mon truc


Au temps pour moi, je pensais pas à ça  .

Bon, désolé pour le HS, mais c'était pour appronfondir l'information


----------



## al02 (31 Janvier 2007)

On fait des tests ADN pas seulement pour retrouver un scooter !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

Association culturelle


----------



## Romuald (1 Février 2007)

O&#249; &#231;a le si&#232;ge de l'association ?  

Et pour ne pas flooder :
Nicolas, au secours, fait quelque chose !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Association culturelle



Ça y est, on connait l'adresse de Sonny !


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça y est, on connait l'adresse de Sonny !



Ah bon c'est "où" ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ah bon c'est "où" ??



Ben ...  11, rue de la République, 06370 Mouans-Sartoux :rateau: Qui d'autre aurait pu monter une telle association dans les alpes maritimes (dans les cotes d'Armor, j'aurais dit "Global", mais là ...)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ...  11, rue de la R&#233;publique, 06370 Mouans-Sartoux :rateau: Qui d'autre aurait pu monter une telle association dans les alpes maritimes (dans les cotes d'Armor, j'aurais dit "Global", mais l&#224; ...)



Mauvaise r&#233;ponse  

Relire l'objet de l'association.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Mauvaise r&#233;ponse
> 
> Relire l'objet de l'association.



Ah oui, t'as raison, ils disent "dans le milieu non professionnel" Sonny, lui, c'est un pro, et chez lui, &#231;a n'est pas le c&#244;t&#233; "verbal" qui domine !


----------



## Bassman (2 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (dans les cotes d'Armor, j'aurais dit "Global", mais là ...)




Global il est dans le Morbihan


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4154965 a dit:
			
		

> Global il est dans le Morbihan



Ah ? Il a glissé ? Je le croyais du côté de St Brieuc >? Va falloir que je mange plus de poisson, moi :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? Il a glissé ? Je le croyais du côté de St Brieuc >? Va falloir que je mange plus de poisson, moi :rateau:


Fais gaffe, Grug !! 





Kaïkaïkaï......


----------



## Bassman (2 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ka&#239;ka&#239;ka&#239;......



Va falloir qu'ils le passent au micro onde pour qu'il devienne un Hot Dog 

PS : Global est a S&#233;n&#233;, pr&#232;s de Vannes


----------



## al02 (2 Février 2007)

Le site web qui connaît la chanson.



> SINGAPOUR (Reuters) - Une société américaine offre une solution en ligne aux affres de la chanson qui trotte dans la tête sans savoir qui en est l'auteur.
> 
> Avec un ordinateur équipé d'un microphone, il suffit de chanter ou siffloter l'air qui vous entête.


 Idée sympathique ! 

Je pense à ce poème. :love: 



> Il est un air, pour qui je donnerais,
> Tout Rossini, tout Mozart et tout Weber.
> Un air très vieux, languissant et funèbre,
> Qui pour moi seul a des charmes secrets !
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Association culturelle


On devrait monter une association des renommeurs du dossier utilisateur de Mac OS X. Il y aura beaucoup d'adhérents.


----------



## JPTK (2 Février 2007)

hi hi hi trop fort le José Bové :



> José Bové : Le combat pour la défense des logiciels libres est quelque chose d'aussi important que la défense du droit pour utiliser en tant que paysan ses propres semences. On ne peut pas accepter le pouvoir exorbitant des firmes comme Microsoft qui, à travers leur outil industriel, imposent leurs produits.
> 
> *C'est le message que j'ai donné hier soir à M. Bill Gates, que j'ai croisé dans les locaux de TF1, où j'étais interviewé. Il n'a visiblement pas apprécié mes propos*.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

*Firefox, Thunderbird et OpenOffice.org pour 175 000 lycéens
*


----------



## al02 (2 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Firefox, Thunderbird et OpenOffice.org pour 175 000 lycéens
> *



Bonne nouvelle.

Sur ce blog, il y quelque chose d'intéressant :

Ce qu'on ne vous a pas dit à propos de Windows Vista  


On va être en liberté surveillée !


----------



## La mouette (3 Février 2007)

Italie: un mariage qui part en fumée


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Italie: un mariage qui part en fumée


Ils sont fous ces italiens (surtout celui qui faire annuler son mariage parce que sa femme prend moins soin de son apparence physique :mouais.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Italie: un mariage qui part en fumée



_«Pour le meilleur et pour le pire»_ fait encore partie des voeux?  

Décidément, la connerie fait un tabac...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2007)

http://www.tsr.ch/tsr/index.html?siteSect=200001&sid=7493618&wysistatpr=ads_rss_texte


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> _&#171;Pour le meilleur et pour le pire&#187;_ fait encore partie des voeux?
> 
> D&#233;cid&#233;ment, la connerie fait un tabac...



Ne pas confondre mariage religieux et r&#233;glementation sur le mariage. Toutefois, en France, &#231;a n'arriverait pas &#224; cause d'un vieil adage de droit fran&#231;ais : "En mati&#232;re de mariage, trompe qui peut" : les seuls motifs d'annulations reconnus sont la tromperie ou l'erreur sur la personne et la polygamie.


----------



## al02 (3 Février 2007)

Parce que vous le valez bien !


> LONDRES (Reuters) - Un tr&#232;s chic salon de beaut&#233; londonien vante les m&#233;rites du _(censur&#233_ pour sublimer l'&#233;clat des cheveux.




Edit : vbulletin n'en veut pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Parce que vous le valez bien !



T'as cliqué, sur ton lien ?


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ne pas confondre mariage religieux et réglementation sur le mariage. Toutefois, en France, ça n'arriverait pas à cause d'un vieil adage de droit français : "En matière de mariage, trompe qui peut" : les seuls motifs d'annulations reconnus sont la tromperie ou l'erreur sur la personne et la polygamie.



Quand même, annuler son mariage, même religieux, pour des motifs pareils...il faut vraiment en tenir une sacrée couche je trouve.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Quand même, annuler son mariage, même religieux, pour des motifs pareils...il faut vraiment en tenir une sacrée couche je trouve.


Et moi donc.


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2007)

Hips !!...... :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Hips !!...... :rateau:


L'alcool leur tenait chaud.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> http://www.tsr.ch/tsr/index.html?siteSect=200001&sid=7493618&wysistatpr=ads_rss_texte



D'où l'entraînement limite de Zidane à la Juventus .... 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ne pas confondre mariage religieux et réglementation sur le mariage. Toutefois, en France, ça n'arriverait pas à cause d'un vieil adage de droit français : "En matière de mariage, trompe qui peut" : les seuls motifs d'annulations reconnus sont la tromperie *ou l'erreur sur la personne* et la polygamie.



J'aime bien la formulation


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2007)

odr&#233;;4156482 a dit:
			
		

> D'o&#249; l'entra&#238;nement limite de Zidane &#224; la Juventus ....
> 
> 
> 
> J'aime bien la formulation



Oui, bon, je voulais dire "tromprerie sur la personne ou erreur sur la  personne" :rateau:

Ah, j'oubliais, il y en a aussi un autre, apr&#232;s la polygamie : la polyandrie !   



tirhum a dit:


> Hips !!...... :rateau:



D'habitude, c'est le contraire, qu'on fait, c'est les gla&#231;ons dans l'alcool :modo:


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2007)

Le virus H5N1 en Angleterre dans un élevage de dingues !!!!


----------



## La mouette (3 Février 2007)

Parce que vous le valez bien ...


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Parce que vous le valez bien ...



 Tout ça à la force du poignet.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Tout ça à la force du poignet.


Excellent !


----------



## al02 (4 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Parce que vous le valez bien ...





> "Vos cheveux sont merveilleusement doux et épais"



Ou poisseux ?


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Février 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Ou poisseux ?



Faut frictionner vigoureusement.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

Le secret des centenaires de Cuba.



> Les centenaires de Cuba le seraient devenus grâce à une vie méthodique, du café mais pas trop d'alcool, des cigares et du sexe.


----------



## al02 (4 Février 2007)

odr&#233;;4158114 a dit:
			
		

> Le secret des centenaires de Cuba.
> 
> 
> > Les centenaires de Cuba le seraient devenus gr&#226;ce &#224; une vie m&#233;thodique, du caf&#233; mais pas trop d'alcool, des cigares et du _sexe_.



On les appelle les sexag&#233;naires !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

Un quart des PC connectés dans le monde seraient des zombies


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2007)

Contairement à ce qu'ont laissé entendre les médias, le virus H5N1 en Angleterre n'a pas été détecté dans un élevage de *dingues*, mais bien dans un élevage de *dindes*.
:affraid: 

Ohé ! Ohé !

Les Forumeuses MacGéennes !
Gaffe aux plumes !


----------



## tirhum (5 Février 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Contairement à ce qu'ont laissé entendre les médias, le virus H5N1 en Angleterre n'a pas été détecté dans un élevage de *dingues*, mais bien dans un élevage de *dindes*.
> :affraid:
> 
> Ohé ! Ohé !
> ...


Tu es élevé en batterie, toi aussi ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Un quart des PC connectés dans le monde seraient des zombies



Seulement ? J'aurais cru plus (autour de 4/4)


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu es élevé en batterie, toi aussi ?!...


La batterie est en danger...

...maheureusement celle de mon vieux PowerBook Titanium tient parfaitement le coup, ce qui me permet de poster ici des plaisanteries plus ou moins malhonnêtes.


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Le secret des centenaires de Cuba.



C'est ça le sexe-à-pile.    :rateau:


----------



## al02 (5 Février 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est ça le sexe-à-pile.    :rateau:



À piles ou accus ?


----------



## tirhum (5 Février 2007)

:mouais:


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2007)

Besancenot en nike sur canal... le symbole est assez fort, ça le discrédite complètement je trouve.Il les a acheté quoi quand même, faut être un peu con pour pas y penser, ça n'a pas de sens, il fait de la pub pour nike en affichant le logo sur ses pieds, il est débile ou quoi ? C'est sa femme qui lui achète ses habits ?? Ou nan alors c'était à 50 % sur la redoute du coup il a fait l'impasse sur ses convictions.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Contairement à ce qu'ont laissé entendre les médias, le virus H5N1 en Angleterre n'a pas été détecté dans un élevage de *dingues*, mais bien dans un élevage de *dindes*.
> :affraid:
> 
> Ohé ! Ohé !
> ...


Amis volatiles, tous aux abris !      



Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est ça le sexe-à-pile.    :rateau:


Comme disait Coluche, je ne sais pas s'il est à piles mais il fonctionne.


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2007)

"Je ne suis pas celle que vous croyez" !!...


----------



## tweek (6 Février 2007)

_"elle pose dans un maillot de bain couleur chair sous le titre "sexe et *musique*"._

Quelle horreur


----------



## JPTK (6 Février 2007)

Y a vraiment plus de limites à l'horreur en France, la voilà la politique Sarkozienne :



> *LES RESTOS DU CUR SERVENT-ILS D'APPÂT A LA POLICE DE SARKOZY ?*
> 
> Mardi 30 janvier vers 19h, une rafle commence sur la Place  de la République, les fourgons (de 8 à 10 au départ selon les témoins) sont placés côté 3° arrondissement, les policiers, trois par trois, contrôlent les identités dans le métro et aux sorties. Contrôle ciblé des personnes « visiblement étrangères . Alertés, une trentaine de militants du Réseau Education Sans Frontières et d'ailleurs se rend sur  place. Discussion avec les forces de l'ordre, slogans solidaires avec les sans papiers, bousculade au moment du départ du dernier fourgon rempli de sans papiers, arrivée des maîtres chiens pour faire dégager  les empêcheurs d'arrêter en rond. Une vingtaine, peut-être plus, de sans papiers a été arrêtée.
> 
> ...





Brigitte Lamandé
présidente FCPE            Voltaire
*_COMMUNIQUE DE PRESSE RESF PARIS_* 
31 janvier 2007


----------



## al02 (6 Février 2007)

A méditer pour ceux qui se trompent de station à la descente du train : on en connaît sur MacGé !   

C'est des coups à attraper une malaise !


----------



## loustic (6 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Y a vraiment plus de limites à l'horreur en France...
> ...Brigitte Lamandé...


Comme quoi cette dame sait faire le tri entre les bonnes et les mauvaises interdictions.


----------



## La mouette (7 Février 2007)

Faut pas abuser de l'apesanteur


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Faut pas abuser de l'apesanteur



En tout cas, elle a le sens pratique.


----------



## tirhum (7 Février 2007)

Raccourci, d&#233;tour ?!...


----------



## tweek (7 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Raccourci, détour ?!...



il fait plus chaud au Sénégal.


----------



## La mouette (7 Février 2007)

Attaque massive


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Faut pas abuser de l'apesanteur





G2LOQ a dit:


> En tout cas, elle a le sens pratique.



Vivante illustration de l'expression bien connue : "Elle en tient une couche"


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Février 2007)

Pour le moment je n'ai pas vu de candidat proposer de réelle réforme sociale, j'en ai une sous la main...:

Voir la pièce jointe 13418


voila un réglement interieur qui pourrait en inspirer, mais bon, je dis ça, je dis rien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Pour le moment je n'ai pas vu de candidat proposer de r&#233;elle r&#233;forme sociale, j'en ai une sous la main...:
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 13418
> 
> ...



&#199;a rappelle un peu la premi&#232;re boite o&#249; j'ai boss&#233;, mais nous, on &#233;tait pas si bien pay&#233;s :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> voila un réglement interieur qui pourrait en inspirer, mais bon, je dis ça, je dis rien...



"Les propriétaires reconnaissant et acceptent la générosité des nouvelles lois du Travail, mais attendent du personnel un accroissement considérable du rendement en compensation de ces conditions presque utopiques" (sic)


----------



## al02 (7 Février 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Pour le moment je n'ai pas vu de candidat proposer de r&#233;elle r&#233;forme sociale, j'en ai une sous la main...:
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 13418
> 
> ...



J'ai d&#233;j&#224; vu &#231;a quelque part.


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2007)

Actualités ou vieilleries ???


----------



## al02 (7 Février 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Actualités ou vieilleries ???



1880 et 1850 !


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Février 2007)

il va bien falloir que &#231;a redevienne d'actualit&#233;, si l'on veut rester comp&#233;titifs face aux seuls vrais derniers pays capitalistes : La chine et la cor&#233;e du nord...


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2007)

al02 a dit:


> 1880 et 1850 !


Bon, j'enfourche mon v&#233;lo extratemporel et je vole loin de ce jour.
......
Je me pose enfin dans une brasserie accueillante de 1850.
Le gar&#231;on me confie le journal...
Ah ! Les actualit&#233;s ! Formidable !
 :rateau:  
Merdaillerie !!!
La batterie de mon PowerBook est &#224; plat !!!
 
Je continuerai le compte rendu quand j'aurai trouv&#233; une prise de courant...


----------



## rezba (7 Février 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> il va bien falloir que ça redevienne d'actualité, si l'on veut rester compétitifs face aux seuls vrais derniers pays capitalistes : La chine et la corée du nord...




En parlant de Chine.
Si on prend en compte le fait que les salaires chinois ont été divisés par deux en 10 ans, que la Chine est régulièrement le théâtre d'émeutes sociales férocement réprimées, que 100 millions de chinois naviguent sur la côte est pour trouver des boulots à n'importe quelle condition, car c'est la condition pour avoir un logement,  que les USA sont les principaux clients de la Chine et sont au bord de la récession, qu'une récession américaine provoquerait une énorme récession chinoise, et donc d'énormes problèmes sociaux, que rien ne vaut une bonne guerre pour détourner l'attention, que la Chine a doublé son budget militaire en 7 ans, tout en réduisant son armée d'un tiers et en la professionnalisant, et, qu'enfin, elle a déployé un arsenal autour de Taïwan, déclenchant des volontés de déploiements américains au Japon, et bien cette information là ne devient pas du tout amusante....


----------



## tweek (7 Février 2007)

Ils polluent même l'espace avec leur débris, là...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

> Cette opération permettant de tester une arme anti-satellite a été condamnée par *les Etats-Unis*, redoutant une course aux armements dans l'Espace.


(...)


> La Chine devient le troisième pays après *les Etats-Unis* et la Russie à procéder à ce type de test.



Ah non c'est pas amusant ...


----------



## al02 (7 Février 2007)

Pour une autre vision des infos : (il n'y a pas que la télé)

http://ajm.ch/mat/1000_sites_francophones_de_reinformation_classes_par_audience_(Janvier_2007).htm



> Le point commun de ces sites est de combattre la censure permanente et la désinformation des médias traditionnels qui sont inspirés par les idéologies d'une certaine gauche extrémiste qui prétend vouloir imposer sa vision unique et virtuelle du monde. La majorité des sites indiqués sont donc des sites de droite, d'autres (agences de presse, sites de documentation, sites d'histoire...) ne sont ni de droite ni de gauche, enfin quelques sites pourraient être classés à gauche.



A mettre dans vos favoris !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Pour une autre vision des infos : (il n'y a pas que la télé)
> 
> http://ajm.ch/mat/1000_sites_francophones_de_reinformation_classes_par_audience_(Janvier_2007).htm
> 
> ...



Au moins c'est annoncé clairement : il y a une sélection.


----------



## rezba (8 Février 2007)

Merdre alors, les grands m&#233;dias fran&#231;ais seraient de gauche ? TF1, tout &#231;a.......
Ah ouais, &#231;a fait r&#233;fl&#233;chir!


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2007)

_moi qui suis de gauche  (au cas o&#249; vous ne l'auriez pas remarqu&#233; hein&#8230; ), j'avais un avis diff&#233;rent sur la question&#8230;  radiovaticana&#8230; la classe quand m&#234;me&#8230; _


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Merdre alors, les grands médias français seraient de gauche ? TF1, tout ça.......
> Ah ouais, ça fait réfléchir!





			
				[MGZ] alèm;4161851 a dit:
			
		

> _moi qui suis de gauche  (au cas où vous ne l'auriez pas remarqué hein ), j'avais un avis différent sur la question  radiovaticana la classe quand même _



Et Sarko est un gauchiste, et Le Pen un centriste 

Remarquez, Le Pen centriste, il nous inventerait "l'extrème centre", au moins, il ferait rire un peu, comme ça


----------



## fredintosh (8 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et Sarko est un gauchiste, et Le Pen un centriste
> 
> Remarquez, Le Pen centriste, il nous inventerait "l'extrème centre", au moins, il ferait rire un peu, comme ça



L'extrême-centre... ça pourrait s'appeler "DTC" !


----------



## Arlequin (8 Février 2007)

vista est donc d'actualité.... son installation aussi !  .....


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Février 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> vista est donc d'actualité.... son installation aussi !  .....



J'ai posé des différentes RC de Vista sur une "brouette" (Barton 2800+, 768 de 333, Radeon 9600XT et un vieux DD de 20G) et j'ai jamais eu le moindre souci...

Je veux bien qu'il est _installé Vista pour moi_ , mais je me débrouille semble t-il mieux tout seul...


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Février 2007)

Ooooohhhh comme c'est mimi! :love: ça fait du bien d'imaginer qu'ils ont été amoureux non?:rose:


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Ooooohhhh comme c'est mimi! :love: ça fait du bien d'imaginer qu'ils ont été amoureux non?:rose:



Oui!


----------



## r0m1 (8 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Ooooohhhh comme c'est mimi! :love: ça fait du bien d'imaginer qu'ils ont été amoureux non?:rose:



ou alors il s'agit de deux quidam qui ne se connaissaient qu'à peine, et on a voulu gagner du temps pour cause de rtt, donc on les a mis dans le même trou... 


j'vous l'avais pas dit que j'étais poête ?....


----------



## tweek (8 Février 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> ou alors il s'agit de deux quidam qui ne se connaissaient qu'à peine, et on a voulu gagner du temps pour cause de rtt, donc on les a mis dans le même trou...
> 
> 
> j'vous l'avais pas dit que j'étais poête ?....



il voit le mal partout c'uilà


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Février 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> ou alors il s'agit de deux quidam qui ne se connaissaient qu'à peine, et on a voulu gagner du temps pour cause de rtt, donc on les a mis dans le même trou...
> 
> 
> j'vous l'avais pas dit que j'étais poête ?....



roooh, moi qui essayait de mettre un peu de douceur sur ce forum. Snif. 


Hum.


----------



## Romuald (8 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> il nous inventerait "l'extrème centre", au moins, il ferait rire un peu, comme ça



Déconne pas, on l'avait inventé avec des copains en 74. ça a duré le temps d'un slogan qu'on braillait au lycée avant la présidentielle, mais 'j'me souviens plus très bien'.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Ubuntu vista



> Mon père à entendu parler de l'arrivée de Vista aux infos. Comme ça l'intéressait de l'avoir, il m'a demandé de l'obtenir et de l'installer sur son ordinateur et il me donnerait de l'argent en échange. Je lui ai dit que j'allais le faire, mais au lieu de ça j'ai gravé un CD d'Ubuntu et je l'ai installé.
> 
> Plus tard, quand il est rentré à la maison depuis le travail, je lui ai montré sa nouvelle installation de "Vista", complète avec le dernier Office et Solitaire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ubuntu vista



Regardez bien l'image ... koi tèce kil ya écrit dessus ?




Ultimate, l'ultime, le dernier ! géant, il fait celui là, et après, il arrête, le billou ! :rateau:


----------



## MortyBlake (9 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Regardez bien l'image ... koi tèce kil ya écrit dessus ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arrête le Chouchen *IMMEDIATEMENT*  Pascal...

ça s'appelle comme ça car le but du jeu est de lancer le CD le plus loin possible.

La preuve est là


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Février 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Arr&#234;te le Chouchen *IMMEDIATEMENT*  Pascal...
> 
> &#231;a s'appelle comme &#231;a car le but du jeu est de lancer le CD le plus loin possible.
> 
> La preuve est l&#224;



Oui mais fais gaffe......&#231;a peut revenir....on devrait bien trouver le prochain sigle de microsoft sur cette page


----------



## tweek (9 Février 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui mais fais gaffe......ça peut revenir....on devrait bien trouver le prochain sigle de microsoft sur cette page



C'est vrai que le godemiche ça leur irai bien comme logo.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Arr&#234;te le Chouchen *IMMEDIATEMENT*  Pascal...
> 
> &#231;a s'appelle comme &#231;a car le but du jeu est de lancer le CD le plus loin possible.
> 
> La preuve est l&#224;



Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres, gna gna gna ... Saloperie de vPittbulletin 

  

Je vais me consoler avec un chouchen, tiens ! :rateau:


----------



## al02 (9 Février 2007)

Il simule la d&#233;bilit&#233; mentale pendant pr&#232;s de 20 ans pour permettre &#224; sa m&#232;re de toucher une pension.

Dieu merci, je n'ai pas besoin de simuler.


----------



## Romuald (9 Février 2007)

Moi ce que j'ai vu, c'est 'l'article suivant'  
Ben qu'il aille se présenter la-bas


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Février 2007)

Anna Nicole Smith, ancienne vedette de Playboy, est morte 

 Elle était marrante avec un petit coup dans le nez


----------



## La mouette (10 Février 2007)

MacWorld Expo en Suisse le 22 - 25 mai 2007


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2007)

Un expert Windows (reconnu mondialement) switche :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Un expert Windows (reconnu mondialement) switche :love:



Note, il a mis le temps à comprendre ! Preuve que Windows est mauvais pour les neurones


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Note, il a mis le temps à comprendre ! Preuve que Windows est mauvais pour les neurones


Oui. 3 mois de test : pas besoin d'autant de temps pour basculer de ce côté-ci de la Force. Enfin, bienvenue à lui quand même. 

Et tiens, voilà un autre expert dans un autre domaine qui a compris depuis belle lurette.


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2007)

N'empèche qu'il utilise Word


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> N'empèche qu'il utilise Word


Personne n'est parfait.


----------



## al02 (11 Février 2007)

Du danger de régler un baladeur MP3 !  

Il ne s'agit pas d'un iPod !


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Février 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Du danger de régler un baladeur MP3 !
> 
> Il ne s'agit pas d'un iPod !



Ca fait mal au bide des chose comme ça.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Février 2007)

Ouf, j'ai cru que &#231;a avait produit des vibrations ultrasons qui avaient fait exploser les vaches !


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2007)

Il était en train d'écouter 'tiens, voila du boudin ?' :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Février 2007)

Ou soit il testait le truc ultrason que les-plus-de-30-ans-peuvent-pas-entendre (mais que ma prof d'allemand de 60 ans &#224; entendu )


----------



## Romuald (12 Février 2007)

La semaine commence fort :

Citation :
LONDRES (AFP)
10 Février 2007 13h40

*GB: une bague de diamants faite à partir des cendres d'animaux domestiques*

Une Britannique s'est offert une bague de diamants fabriquée à  partir des cendres de ses animaux domestiques préférés, aujourd'hui décédés.
Sue Rogers a payé 3.200 livres (4.800 euros) pour cette bague, faite avec les cendres de Lucky, un chien de berger anglais, de Sam, un golden retriever, et de son chat Patch.
Des scientifiques américains ont prélevé de faibles quantités de carbone dans les cendres de chaque animal, les ont chauffées à  3000°, y ont ajouté des produits chimiques pour en faire des diamants bruts.
"Je suis ravie de ma bague parce que ça veut dire que j'ai toujours mes animaux avec moi", a déclaré au Daily Mail Mme Rogers, qui jusque-là  portait les cendres sur elle, dans un simple sachet.


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Février 2007)

C'est plus propre du coup. Plus de risque de crevaison accidentelle du sachet. 
(Mais bon, elle na pas dambition, elle aurait pu les faire cloner  )    

@ Dark-Tintin

Je vois que tu aimes *Nightwish*, alors regarde un peu ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> La semaine commence fort :
> 
> Citation :
> LONDRES (AFP)
> ...




:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Je veux des cendres ! Laissez moi des cendres ! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2007)

Viens l&#224; pascal, je vais te des cendres


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Je veux des cendres ! Laissez moi des cendres ! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Jeanne, sors de ce corps!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Je veux des cendres ! Laissez moi des cendres ! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


Et moi, je veux mon thé.


----------



## Romuald (12 Février 2007)

Et en plus, il est contagieux ! Attention au P77, le premier vrai virus sur Mac


----------



## loustic (12 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Et moi, je veux mon thé.


Tiens une histoire un peu (beaucoup) ancienne.

A l'étage d'une belle maison, une bourgeoise dans sa chambre
termine son thé. Elle appelle son domestique afin qu'il
la débarrasse de la vaisselle inutile. Comme il faisait froid
et que le feu s'éteignait doucement dans la cheminée, elle
le rappela dans l'escalier et lui dit :

"Jammes, quand vous aurez fini de descendre mon thé,
vous voudrez bien monter des cendres."


----------



## Romuald (13 Février 2007)

Faut-il en rire ou en pleurer ?


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Février 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Faut-il en rire ou en pleurer ?



 La photo ne saffiche pas :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (13 Février 2007)




----------



## G2LOQ (13 Février 2007)

@Romuald 

=========================

Pop-up porno : une institutrice risque 40 ans de prison


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Faut-il en rire ou en pleurer ?



Les filles du crazy horse et du Lido ne sont pas de "simples filles" ... Ce sont avant tout des danseuses qui viennent du classique, recrutée et les mini-scènes de 5 minutes sont beaucoup travaillée ... ce sont des artistes !

Qu'Arielle Dombasle chante dans un show du crazy horse, je trouve pas ça si scandaleux.


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2007)

odr&#233;;4167284 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'Arielle Dombasle chante dans un show du crazy horse, je trouve pas &#231;a si scandaleux.



Qu'Arielle Dombasle chante, c'est &#231;a qui est scandaleux


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Les filles du crazy horse et du Lido ne sont pas de "simples filles" ... Ce sont avant tout des danseuses qui viennent du classique, recrutée et les mini-scènes de 5 minutes sont beaucoup travaillée ... ce sont des artistes !
> 
> Qu'Arielle Dombasle chante dans un show du crazy horse, je trouve pas ça si scandaleux.



Ça n'est pas ça qui est susceptible d'attrister, pose toi juste la question de savoir si autant de gens viendraient les voir si elles ne dansaient pas nues (je veux dire la même chorégraphie, mais habillées) ? 

Qu'elles soient des artistes soumises de plus à une discipline d'enfer, ça n'est pas contestables, ce qu'on peut regretter, c'est que ce ne soit pas seulement (ou pas vraiment ?) leur performance artistique qui intéresse une grande partie (masculine ?) du public.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

C'est un long d&#233;bat que je ne souhaitais pas commencer. C'est juste une reflexion faisant suite &#224; une discussion que j'ai eut avec une amie qui dansait au Lido, me racontant son exp&#233;rience. Apr&#232;s ...


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ce qu'on peut regretter, c'est que ce ne soit pas seulement (ou pas vraiment ?) leur performance artistique qui intéresse une grande partie (masculine ?) du public.



Oui, c'est vrai que manger en même temps ça détourne l'esprit de l'intérêt même du spectacle.


----------



## richard-deux (13 Février 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Pop-up porno : une institutrice risque 40 ans de prison



Voilà pourquoi il serait judicieux de surfer avec Firefox.


----------



## Arlequin (13 Février 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Voilà pourquoi il serait judicieux de surfer avec Firefox.


 

ah bon ? 

:mouais:


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> ah bon ?
> 
> :mouais:



En effet, tu retournes tout de suite au travail *quand tu vois ça*


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2007)

Nan je payerais pas mes imp&#244;ts !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2007)

Comme disait Billou (o&#249; Matt Gr&#339;ning lui pr&#234;tant ces mots, ch'sais p&#244, "Je ne me suis pas enrichi en signant des ch&#232;ques !"


----------



## tirhum (13 Février 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> ah bon ?
> 
> :mouais:





starmac a dit:


> En effet, tu retournes tout de suite au travail *quand tu vois ça*


Chuis sûr de mieux faire.... :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (13 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Chuis sûr de mieux faire.... :rateau:  :rateau:


 
attendons avec impatience.........


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Chuis sûr de mieux faire.... :rateau:  :rateau:



tirhum déguisé en Foxy, on aura tout vu  

n'importe quoi ce forum.:mouais:


----------



## tirhum (13 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> tirhum d&#233;guis&#233; en Foxy, on aura tout vu
> 
> n'importe quoi ce forum.:mouais:


Je prend les paris sur le fait d'avoir un public.... 



Amis de la po&#233;sie...


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Février 2007)

h&#233;h&#233;, je reconnais bien l&#224; les id&#233;es novatrices de ma 2&#232; patrie :love: moi je dis pourquoi pas  apr&#232;s tout merde, je lisais encore un article avant-hier qui disait que la plupart des femmes avaient tendance &#224; oublier leur pilulle... puis &#231;a nous ferait des vacances  :rateau:


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> la plupart des femmes avaient tendance à oublier leur pilulle... puis ça nous ferait des vacances  :rateau:



une femme enceinte est généralement plus égale d'humeur en effet...

(c'est où la sortie ?)


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Amis de la poésie...



Ca me les coupes&#8230;  :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (14 Février 2007)

arrête de m'embêter....


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2007)

&#199;a va faire couler de l'encre ?!....


----------



## tweek (15 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça va faire couler de l'encre ?!....



Et elle va tenir 100 ans


----------



## al02 (15 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça va faire couler de l'encre ?!....



C'est une bonne nouvelle !


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2007)

"Ach&#232;tes un &#226;ne, sors le dimanche" !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> "Ach&#232;tes un &#226;ne, sors le dimanche" !!



&#199;a, &#231;a me rappelle une m&#233;saventure qui m'est arriv&#233;e il y a quelques ann&#233;es en Charente, sur la route de Barbezieux &#224; Chalais, peu avant Brossac. 

J'ai r&#233;ussi, je ne sais comment, &#224; &#233;viter de percuter une fourgonnette 2CV qui roulait compl&#232;tement (ses roues gauches &#224; ras le bas c&#244;t&#233; de la route, c'est dire) &#224; gauche. Je m'arr&#234;te, l'autre voiture aussi, je n'ai pas le temps d'en placer une que je me fais traiter de tous les noms par un vieux paysan qui me reproche mon imprudence et mes appels de phares. 

Lorsque je lui fais observer que c'est lui qui se trouve du mauvais c&#244;t&#233; de la route, il me r&#233;pond que non, c'est moi, parce qu'&#224; cet endroit, je dois rouler &#224; gauche quand il passe, parce que si il passe &#224; droite, il ne peut pas voir ses vaches dans son champs.

Sur ces entrefaites, arriv&#233;e des gendarmes de Chalais, qui s'arr&#234;tent pour s'enqu&#233;rir de ce qui se passe, il leur explique la m&#234;me chose, en leur demandant de "me coller un proc&#232;s".

Bon, moi, je n'ai pas eu de PV, mais lui, il a eu droit &#224; la totale (souffl&#233; dans le ballon positif en plus, et &#224; l'&#233;poque, c'&#233;tait encore 0,80 g la limite)


----------



## Bassman (15 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> &#199;a, &#231;a me rappelle une m&#233;saventure qui m'est arriv&#233;e il y a quelques ann&#233;es en Charente, sur la route de Barbezieux &#224; Chalais, peu avant Brossac.


 
Ah les joies de la province


----------



## r e m y (15 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, ça me rappelle une mésaventure qui m'est arrivée il y a quelques années en Charente, sur la route de Barbezieux à Chalais, peu avant Brossac.
> 
> J'ai réussi, je ne sais comment, à éviter de percuter une fourgonnette 2CV qui roulait complètement (ses roues gauches à ras le bas côté de la route, c'est dire) à gauche. Je m'arrête, l'autre voiture aussi, je n'ai pas le temps d'en placer une que je me fais traiter de tous les noms par un vieux paysan qui me reproche mon imprudence et mes appels de phares.
> 
> ...


 
Ben en même temps, il a raison le paysan! il est de bon ton de se plier au coutumes locales! c'est ce qu'on appelle "intégration" dans nos banlieues, non?


----------



## sylko (15 Février 2007)

Ne cliquez pas!


----------



## rezba (15 Février 2007)

"
 *
15 février 2007* _13:44_ *Ski alpin: Tärnaby vole la vedette à Are*

*TARNABY  (ATS)             *
 Are a beau accueillir les Championnats du monde, la planète ski n'en a que pour Tärnaby. Non loin du cercle polaire, ce village suédois de 600 habitants compte à son palmarès 124 victoires en Coupe du monde, dix titres mondiaux et trois médailles d'or aux JO.
Le plus célèbre enfant de Tärnaby s'appelle bien sûr Ingemar Stenmark. Reste que l'homme aux 86 succès sur le circuit n'est pas le seul à avoir percé dans ce bled lapon. Anja Pärson (34 bouquets) a aussi dévalé ses premières pentes dans cette station où la plus haute colline culmine à... 350 m.
En leur temps, Stig Strand (2 victoires, globe de slalom ex-aequo avec Stenmark) et Bengt Fjällberg (3 podiums) ont aussi fait parler de Tärnaby. A 21 ans, Jens Byggmark incarne le nouvel enfant prodigue du patelin, depuis son doublé en slalom à Kitzbühel juste avant les Mondiaux.
En termes statistiques, Tärnaby compte un victoire en Coupe du monde pour quatre habitants et une médaille (JO ou Mondiaux) pour vingt résidents. Le village se classe au 8e rang des "pays" les plus prolifiques du Cirque blanc, devant par exemple la Norvège ou le Canada. Alors forcément, Tärnaby pavoise. Les communiqués de presse sur la station tombent et les journalistes affluent pour tenter de percer l'énigme.
"Venir d'un petit village où la piste la plus longue n'a que 300 m et gagner une médaille d'or en descente, c'est totalement inconcevable", a relevé dimanche dernier Anja Pärson après son triomphe dans l'épreuve reine. Sa théorie sur le mystère Tärnaby ? "Il doit y avoir quelque chose dans l'eau !"
Plus sérieusement, la triple médaillée d'or d'Are a remarqué que "nous n'avons rien là-bas et le ski est une des façons de s'en sortir." Pärson s'en est aujourd'hui tellement bien sorti qu'elle réside sous le soleil et avec les privilèges fiscaux de Monaco...
Malgré cette infidélité, la Suédoise a clamé que "je resterai attachée à Tärnaby jusqu'à la fin de mes jours. Quand je suis prise dans le tourbillon du circuit, je m'accroche alors à cette image de petite maison perdue dans la prairie où les heures passent lentement et tranquillement." Il est vrai que l'agitation urbaine passe au-dessus des locaux, eux qui se trouvent à 2h30 de la ville suédoise la plus proche (Lycksele) et doivent rouler 70 km pour trouver un super-marché (en Norvège à Mo i Rama).
Pour expliquer les prouesses des enfants du pays, Stig Strand a mis en avant "la tradition du ski" et le fait qu'il y ait toujours eu "des exemples pour les jeunes". "Toute la vie du village est articulée autour du ski-club, le Tärna IK Fjällvinden", a-t-il dit. Et d'ajouter, "l'école ne se trouve qu'à 200-300 m du téléski. Presque toutes les heures de gymnastique au programme sont passées sur les skis."
Trente coureurs du cru, soit 5% de la population locale, font partie des cadres de la Fédération suédoise. Le pipeline n'est jamais vide. Et une prochaine graine de star pointe déjà le bout de ses lattes. Son nom: Albin Enejärn. "A 14 ans, il court comme quelqu'un de 25 ans. Aux Championnats nationaux, il a devancé ses contemporains de plus de six secondes", a prévenu Strand. Le mythe Tärnaby ne semble pas près de s'éteindre.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2007)

Dieu sait comment ils ont traduit le kamasutra&#8230;


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Février 2007)

> *un concert Mixed Tape dans Second Life !*
> 
> Prêt à partir sur une île ?
> Wagner Love, les favoris de Mixed Tape, inaugureront le 20.02.2007 à 22 h (heure d'Europe centrale) la nouvelle présence de Mercedes-Benz dans le monde virtuel de Second Life - avec un concert exclusif en direct.
> ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2007)

quelle connerie...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Février 2007)

A quand un Apple Store sur Second Life ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2007)

ah ouais cool, on pourrait payer 2500 euros pour un MacBook Pro virtuel!:rateau: 
Trop cool Second Life...:sleep:


----------



## Bassman (15 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ah ouais cool, on pourrait payer 2500 euros pour un MacBook Pro virtuel!:rateau:
> Trop cool Second Life...:sleep:



Tu fais chier a piquer les réponses que je voulais faire  :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4170444 a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais chier a piquer les réponses que je voulais faire  :hein:



Comment ça? Tu insinues que je ne fous rien de la journée et que c'est pour ça que j'ai le temps de répondre plus vite que toi?:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (16 Février 2007)

La potion pas magique


----------



## richard-deux (16 Février 2007)

Expulsé d'un bar car il ne buvait pas d'alcool, un Américain porte plainte

J'en connais un qui va se faire des coui**es en or.


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2007)

ANBERRA (Reuters) - Prise au piège dans une tempête, une championne allemande de parapente s'est retrouvée pendant près de dix minutes à une altitude supérieure à celle de l'Everest, mais a survécu à cette mésaventure dans laquelle un Chinois a péri.  Alors qu'elle volait au-dessus de la ville australienne de Tamworth, à 280 km au nord-ouest de Sydney, jeudi dans le cadre d'un entraînement en vue des championnats du monde de la semaine prochaine, Ewa Wisnerska, 35 ans, s'est retrouvée à une altitude de 30.000 pieds (9.144 mètres).



La suite.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> ANBERRA (Reuters) - ...




Je t'en met un petit stock, t'as l'air d'en manquer 

CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je t'en met un petit stock, t'as l'air d'en manquer
> 
> CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC



C'est le copier/collé qui n'est pas au point : trop compliqué pour moi. 2 manips de suite plus jonglage de signets, ca me dépasse.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Février 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Expulsé d'un bar car il ne buvait pas d'alcool, un Américain porte plainte
> 
> J'en connais un qui va se faire des coui**es en or.


Lui au moins ne risque pas de s'attaquer à un requin (cf post de la mouette).  


Microsoft sort son YouTube.
J'ai testé le bousin une première fois avec Safari. Celui-ci n'a pas du tout apprécié et a quitté inopinément. Faut-il y voir une relation de cause à effet ?  

Par contre, le message de confirmation te demandant si tu veux vraiment quitter la page à chaque fois que tu fermes la fenêtre, c'est pénible. :mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> "
> *
> 15 février 2007* _13:44_ *Ski alpin: Tärnaby vole la vedette à Are*
> 
> ...



Tu parles de droles de gens, le seul skieur du plateau actuel c'est Bode, j'explique...:
D'accord, il est un peu passé à côté de ces championnats même s'il est dans les dix premiers, mais il faut savoir que c'est le seul qui vit avec son préparateur physique dans son Mobile-Home, que ledit Mobile-Home est recouvert de 15 cm de cannettes de bières vides et tordues sur toutes surfaces, et il a un réchaud au milieu de l'"espace à vivre" sur lequel il ne se fait cuire que des côtes de buf bien grasses, le tout en fumant 10 pétards par jour...
Le seul vrai skieur du plateau, je vous l'dis moi...


----------



## Romuald (16 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Microsoft sort son YouTube.
> J'ai testé le bousin une première fois avec Safari. Celui-ci n'a pas du tout apprécié et a quitté inopinément. Faut-il y voir une relation de cause à effet ?
> 
> Par contre, le message de confirmation te demandant si tu veux vraiment quitter la page à chaque fois que tu fermes la fenêtre, c'est pénible. :mouais:



Pareil pile poil, dans l'autre sens : voulez vous quitter ?, réponse OUI, et vladabong, plantage. Pour quitter, on quitte ! :mouais: 
+ un temps infini pour charger la première page.
De toutes façons, les confirmations à tout va, c'est la méthode M$. Y'a qu'à voir vista et la (contre)pub qu'en a tiré Apple


----------



## al02 (16 Février 2007)

Ai-je trop bu ou l'urinoir m'a-t-il parlé ?



> SANTA FE, Nouveau Mexique (Reuters) - L'Etat du Nouveau Mexique a décidé d'implanter des urinoirs qui parlent pour sensibiliser ses habitants ayant le coude léger aux dangers de la conduite en état d'ivresse


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2007)

*.....*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> De toutes fa&#231;ons, les confirmations &#224; tout va, c'est la m&#233;thode M$. Y'a qu'&#224; voir vista et la (contre)pub qu'en a tir&#233; Apple


Tr&#232;s juste. C'est l'effet Whoah.  



al02 a dit:


> Ai-je trop bu ou l'urinoir m'a-t-il parl&#233; ?


Moi, je tape r&#233;guli&#232;rement la causette avec ma cuvette de WC. Le hic, c'est qu'elle ne me r&#233;pond pas.


----------



## La mouette (17 Février 2007)

Certain s'envoient des cartes postales  

etc ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Certain s'envoient des cartes postales
> 
> etc ...


Les plaisirs solitaires. C'est ça ?


----------



## al02 (17 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> *.....*



Il y a un noos !


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> *.....*



C'est jeromemac qui va etre deçu...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Il y a un noos !


S'ils vont en prison, on leur portera des oranges.


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> ah bon ?
> 
> :mouais:





starmac a dit:


> En effet, tu retournes tout de suite au travail *quand tu vois ça*





Arlequin a dit:


> attendons avec impatience.........





starmac a dit:


> tirhum déguisé en Foxy, on aura tout vu
> 
> n'importe quoi ce forum.:mouais:


Suite à un désuvrement passager...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *d'où vient cette idée débile* que la mort serait l'oubli, garantirait le néant le silence



A mon avis, il y a quand même un fond de vérité ... Du moins en ce qui concerne le principal intéressé ... 

Bon, c'est vrai que pour avoir une certitude, il faudrait mourir, pour voir ... Ou ne pas voir. Ce qui me dérange, dans ce test, c'est ce petit côté ... Définitif :mouais:


----------



## al02 (19 Février 2007)

Il n'y a pas de quoi faire un fromage !   



> Voici *le r&#233;gime alimentaire strict *auquel la fromagerie Cosma soumet les donneuses pour un lait maternel de la plus haute qualit&#233; necessaire &#224; la fabrication du Petit Singly, sp&#233;cialit&#233; fromag&#232;re &#224; base de lait maternel de femme :
> 
> * 100 g de pain (ou &#233;quivalent c&#233;r&#233;ales) &#224; raison de 60g le matin, 40g l'apr&#232;s-midi,
> * 200g de f&#233;culents cuits le midi,
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

C'est une farce ?


----------



## tirhum (19 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'est une farce ?


Regarde un peu le "livre d'or"... 


:rateau:


----------



## al02 (19 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'est une farce ?



Le site paraît sérieux. La preuve en passant une commande fictive !


----------



## JPTK (19 Février 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de quoi faire un fromage !



Putain j'en veux !


----------



## JPTK (19 Février 2007)

Bon j'ai passé ma commande !


----------



## al02 (19 Février 2007)

De la même veine, l'origine du mot pixel !  



> Voulant en savoir plus, je me lançais alors dans une recherche historique. Plus je dénouais les fils de cette hagiographie et plus je voulais en savoir. C'est ainsi que j'appris finalement que contrairement à une idée fort répandue, le mot pixel ne vient pas de l'anglais 'picture elements', mais de SAINT-PIXEL, moine enlumineur du XII ème siècle ayant vécu en Bretagne et en Normandie.


----------



## Romuald (19 Février 2007)

al02 a dit:


> De la même veine, l'origine du mot pixel !



Ca me rappelle un opuscule sorti il y a 20 ou 25 ans, au moment de l'explosion de la planche à voile, et qui démontrait photos à l'appui que c'était un français qui l'avait inventée dans les années 20. C'était très bien fait


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2007)

Le leader nord-coréen veut saisir les voitures japonaises
Je ne sais pas s'il faut en rire ou être juste consterné.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Février 2007)

un bien bel hymne à la connerie...


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Le leader nord-coréen veut saisir les voitures japonaises
> Je ne sais pas s'il faut en rire ou être juste consterné.



 Sil pouvait sétouffer avec sa propre connerie, ça ferait peut-être des vacances au peuple nord-coréen


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> un bien bel hymne à la connerie...





G2LOQ a dit:


> Sil pouvait sétouffer avec sa propre connerie, ça ferait peut-être des vacances au peuple nord-coréen



Pas d'accord, enfin une mesure qui affirme un certain courage politique au milieu de ce maelstrom de politicard ventre-moudus de nos nations soit disant démocratiques, et soit disant développées...

Pour une fois qu'une mesure protectionniste n'est pas faux-cul...


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Février 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Pas d'accord, enfin une mesure qui affirme un certain courage politique au milieu de ce maelstrom de politicard ventre-moudus de nos nations soit disant démocratiques, et soit disant développées...
> 
> Pour une fois qu'une mesure protectionniste n'est pas faux-cul...



Attention, la politique, c'est prohibé ici...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Février 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Pas d'accord, enfin une mesure qui affirme un certain courage politique au milieu de ce maelstrom de politicard ventre-moudus de nos nations soit disant démocratiques, et soit disant développées...
> 
> Pour une fois qu'une mesure protectionniste n'est pas faux-cul...




Ca c'est sûr qu'il n'est pas faux cul du tout le père Kim. Pas du tout du tout...


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca c'est sûr qu'il n'est pas faux cul du tout le père Kim. Pas du tout du tout...



http://www.agoravox.fr/article.php3?id_article=19251Mais alors, pas du tout...


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Février 2007)

> Trois plaintes pour violences et insultes ont été déposées par des personnels navigants d'Air France contre l'animateur Jean-Luc Delarue à la suite d'"incidents" sur un vol Paris-Johannesburg le 13 février, a-t-on appris de sources concordantes, confirmant des informations parues dans la presse people.
> 
> Trois hôtesses et stewards du vol AF 990 ont déposé plainte le 16 février auprès de la police aux frontières (PAF) de l'aéroport de Roissy contre M. Delarue qui aurait eu un comportement "agressif et injurieux à l'encontre du personnel navigant et des passagers", selon une source judiciaire.
> 
> ...


Un problème de boisson? Vous perdez facilement votre sang-froid?

_Ca se discute...jour après jour._  :rateau:


----------



## tweek (20 Février 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Un problème de boisson? Vous perdez facilement votre sang-froid?
> 
> _Ca se discute...jour après jour._  :rateau:





Divertissez-nous, on vous aime !


----------



## al02 (20 Février 2007)

Sot-ébriété = santé !


----------



## Romuald (21 Février 2007)

Je crois d'ailleurs que je vais aller boire un coup pour oublier...
?que dire?


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Je crois d'ailleurs que je vais aller boire un coup pour oublier...
> ?que dire?


Et quand elle s'épilera le maillot.....


----------



## Romuald (21 Février 2007)

Ca risque d'être plus cher :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (21 Février 2007)

La Recording Industry of America (RIAA) pense que les consommateurs ne payent pas assez cher leurs cd.
Et elle n&#8217;y va pas de main morte la riaa puisqu&#8217;elle estime qu&#8217;ils pourraient payer 3 fois plus qu&#8217;actuellement.
Une page sur le site web de la riaa a &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;e pour expliquer aux consommateurs qu&#8217;ils ne sont pas &#224; plaindre et que les prix pratiqu&#233;s par l&#8217;industrie du disque sont un bon deal pour les clients.
Pour justifier ces dires, la RIAA met en avant des chiffres cl&#233;s. Entre 1983 et 1996, le prix moyen d&#8217;un CD a chut&#233; de plus de 40 &#37; . Mais pendant cette m&#234;me p&#233;riode, les prix &#224; la consommation ont augment&#233; de 60 %. Et dans conclure que si le prix moyen d&#8217;un CD avait suivi les prix &#224; la consommation, le prix moyen d&#8217;un CD serait aujourd&#8217;hui de 33,86 $, contre 12,75 $ actuellement.
Ce que la RIAA ne pr&#233;cise pas, c&#8217;est que les produits utilis&#233;s pour la fabrication d&#8217;un CD et les technologies mises en oeuvre dans le processus sont de moins en mois chers. Le co&#251;t de production baisse &#233;norm&#233;ment. C&#8217;est un principe de base de l&#8217;industrie que la RIAA a d&#233;lib&#233;r&#233;ment omi, particuli&#232;rement vrai sur le march&#233; technologique, et encore plus dans un secteur tr&#232;s concurrentiel.
Avec un raisonnement aussi obtu un tel parti pris, nous en serions encore a achet&#233; des ordinateurs dont le premier prix &#233;quivaudrait &#224; 2 mois de SMIC actuel.
A titre d&#8217;exemple, nous sommes all&#233;s faire un tour sur un site de vente de cd (en l&#8217;occurence amazon.fr). Nous avons prix le premier CD venu (dans le rayon des nouveaut&#233;s). Au hasard, Norah Jones, nouvel album &#224; 16 euros 96. En appliquant la tarif sp&#233;cial RIAA, cela nous met le CD &#224; 50 euros 88.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Février 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca risque d'&#234;tre plus cher :rateau:



Oh d'un poil seulement. :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Février 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> La Recording Industry of America (RIAA) pense que les consommateurs ne payent pas assez cher leurs cd.
> Et elle ny va pas de main morte la riaa puisquelle estime quils pourraient payer 3 fois plus quactuellement.
> Une page sur le site web de la riaa a été crée pour expliquer aux consommateurs quils ne sont pas à plaindre et que les prix pratiqués par lindustrie du disque sont un bon deal pour les clients. etc.



Ils ont raison, car comme bientôt le fait de dl la musique nous exposera à faire l'expérience "Prison Break" en live, ça motivera l'achat de CD's.


----------



## al02 (21 Février 2007)

{Refrain:}
Ce matin un lapin un chien
A tué un chasseur
C'était un lapin qui
C'était un lapin qui
Ce matin un lapin
A tué un chasseur
C'était un lapin qui
Avait un fusil.


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Février 2007)

Il n'est sûrement pas seul...


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2007)

Sauv&#233;, "l'&#233;cho" ?!...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Février 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Un probl&#232;me de boisson? Vous perdez facilement votre sang-froid?
> 
> _Ca se discute...jour apr&#232;s jour._  :rateau:


Ca va quand m&#234;me &#234;tre vachement compliqu&#233; pour qu'il si'nterviewe lui-m&#234;me.  

J'imagine le truc :

- Alors Jean-Luc, vous avez peur en avion ?
- Oui Jean-Luc, j'ai tr&#232;s peur en avion. C'est li&#233; &#224; un traumatisme de mon enfance. Un jour, mon p&#232;re a voulu jouer &#224; me faire faire l'avion dans ma chambre. Et &#224; un moment, il m'a jet&#233; un peu trop fort en direction de mon lit et je me suis crash&#233; contre l'armoire.
- Et dites-moi Jean-Luc, comment se reconstruit-on apr&#232;s un crash contre une armoire ?
- C'est tr&#232;s difficile Jean-Luc. D'ailleurs je ne m'en suis jamais remis. C'est pourquoi je bois et prends des m&#233;dicaments lorsque je suis en avion.


----------



## maousse (22 Février 2007)

Il a plus d'une griffe à la patte, celui-là


----------



## Romuald (22 Février 2007)

maousse a dit:


> Il a plus d'une griffe à la patte, celui-là



Ca va faire un jaloux du coté de la modération


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca va faire un jaloux du coté de la modération



Mmmm ? Si tu penses à Chaton, même mon râteau à feuilles n'a pas autant de griffes que lui en a ... à chaque patte  

Laurent, le gigot de bélier, faut le préparer en marinade, hein, rôti, c'est de la carne !


----------



## richard-deux (22 Février 2007)

:affraid: 

_Les affirmations du président gambien Yahya Jammeh selon lesquelles il aurait mis au point un traitement à base de plantes pour guérir le sida sont «plus qu'irresponsables», a dénoncé le site internet Gambia Journal.

Le 18 janvier dernier, lors d'une cérémonie officielle, Yahya Jammeh a déclaré qu'il lançait un programme de traitement des personnes vivant avec le VIH grâce à «une potion à base de plantes» qu'il aurait lui-même élaborée, précisant que 10 patients séropositifs seraient traités chaque semaine pour «guérir» du VIH/SIDA._

http://fr.allafrica.com/stories/200702010659.html


----------



## sylko (22 Février 2007)

Détruisez cette page...


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Février 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Détruisez cette page...



Elle a du être difficile à coder cette page.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Février 2007)

Le palmarès des Gérard du cinéma et des Gérard music awards


----------



## al02 (23 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Le palmarès des Gérard du cinéma et des Gérard music awards





> Le prix de la plus mauvaise réplique est allé à Audrey Tautou pour "Ah, ben, ça alors !" , alors que son personnage apprenait qu'elle est la descendante de Jésus dans le film Da Vinci Code.


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2007)

Citation:
Le prix de la plus mauvaise réplique est allé à Audrey Tautou pour "Ah, ben, ça alors !" , alors que son personnage apprenait qu'elle est la descendante de Jésus dans le film Da Vinci Code.


..c'est vrai ça ! Elle aurait pu dire "je le croix pas  "


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ..c'est vrai ça ! Elle aurait pu dire "je le croix pas  "



ou alors : "j'en reste clouée sur place !"


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2007)

Une bactérie mutée en carte-mémoire


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Une bact&#233;rie mut&#233;e en carte-m&#233;moire



Ils oublient que le "vivant" n'est pas fig&#233;, il est en perp&#233;tuelle mutation. Bonjour les bugs, lorsque les deux souches auront subies quelques centaines de mutations al&#233;atoires chacune !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ils oublient que le "vivant" n'est pas figé, il est en perpétuelle mutation. Bonjour les bugs, lorsque les deux souches auront subies quelques centaines de mutations aléatoires chacune !



Ils y ont pensé on dirait 



> _Nous avons développé une technologie qui permet de stocker des informations en plusieurs endroits sur les gènes d'une bactérie, ce qui permet notamment de diminuer les risques de destruction des informations à la suite des mutations génétiques survenant au fil du temps_,  ont-ils précisé.


----------



## rezba (23 Février 2007)

Ce n'est pas une actualit&#233; tr&#232;s amusante. Zoka, l'un des grapheurs les plus acrobates et les plus d&#233;termin&#233;s de Montpellier, est mort l&#224; semaine derni&#232;re, apr&#232;s plusieurs semaines de coma cons&#233;cutif &#224; une chute.
Il &#233;tait parti, encore une fois, au dessus des toits, bomber un "SMB" g&#233;ant. Mais cette fois, rep&#233;r&#233;s par les cam&#233;ras de surveillance que l'on trouve de partout dans cette ville, il a fallu qu'il d&#233;tale pour &#233;chapper &#224; la police.
Et en d&#233;talant, il est tomb&#233; du toit.
Dans cette bonne ville, le graph, &#224; en croire les &#233;diles locales, est devenue l'un des d&#233;lits les plus graves. On poursuit, on arr&#234;te, on parle de "gangs".
Ce n'est pas le premier grapheur &#224; mourir pendant une telle course-poursuite. Ce n'est peut-&#234;tre pas le dernier, malheureusement.
La prochaine fois que je croise la mairesse, je lui demanderai si &#231;a vaut que des "d&#233;linquants" meurent pour &#233;chapper &#224; la police, sa croisade "antitags"...

(l'article de Lib&#233; d'aujourd'hui, pas tr&#232;s bien fait).


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une actualit&#233; tr&#232;s amusante. Zoka, l'un des grapheurs les plus acrobates et les plus d&#233;termin&#233;s de Montpellier, est mort l&#224; semaine derni&#232;re, apr&#232;s plusieurs semaines de coma cons&#233;cutif &#224; une chute.
> Il &#233;tait parti, encore une fois, au dessus des toits, bomber un "SMB" g&#233;ant. Mais cette fois, rep&#233;r&#233;s par les cam&#233;ras de surveillance que l'on trouve de partout dans cette ville, il a fallu qu'il d&#233;tale pour &#233;chapper &#224; la police.
> Et en d&#233;talant, il est tomb&#233; du toit.
> Dans cette bonne ville, le graph, &#224; en croire les &#233;diles locales, est devenue l'un des d&#233;lits les plus graves. On poursuit, on arr&#234;te, on parle de "gangs".
> ...



C'est bien triste.
En m&#234;me temps, quand tu prends le risque de grimper sur un toit quelle qu'en soit la raison, tu es conscient du fait que tu risque de te casser la gueule (&#224; moins d'&#234;tre parfaitement con).


----------



## rezba (23 Février 2007)

&#199;a, je ne le nie pas.
Et il ne le niait pas non plus, je crois.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2007)

Smb://


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2007)

Non rien. Je viens de comprendre la blague de SM.


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Février 2007)

_Server Message Block 

_peut-être...


----------



## rezba (23 Février 2007)

Je crois que c'&#233;tait plus cru.
Une sorte de r&#233;ponse au NTM Crew (les grapheurs qui gravitent autour de Joey Starr), un truc qui &#233;voque le fameux proverbe f&#233;minin "Sucer n'est pas tromper".


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2007)

En effet, ca vaut vraiment le coup de sauter du 3eme &#233;tage...


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Février 2007)

Pour paraphraser Gerra, vivement « _*Touche ta tante*_ » et » *S**e ton chien* ».


----------



## JPTK (23 Février 2007)

En tout cas elle a un mac dans son bureau, un G5 en plus, et VISTA alors merde ??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> En tout cas elle a un mac dans son bureau, un G5 en plus, et VISTA alors merde ??


Vu son air pensif et extatique, elle doit plutôt rêver de Léopard.


----------



## al02 (23 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une actualit&#233; tr&#232;s amusante. Zoka, l'un des grapheurs les plus acrobates et les plus d&#233;termin&#233;s de Montpellier, est mort l&#224; semaine derni&#232;re, apr&#232;s plusieurs semaines de coma cons&#233;cutif &#224; une chute.
> Il &#233;tait parti, encore une fois, au dessus des toits, bomber un "SMB" g&#233;ant. Mais cette fois, rep&#233;r&#233;s par les cam&#233;ras de surveillance que l'on trouve de partout dans cette ville, il a fallu qu'il d&#233;tale pour &#233;chapper &#224; la police.
> Et en d&#233;talant, il est tomb&#233; du toit.
> Dans cette bonne ville, le graph, &#224; en croire les &#233;diles *locaux*, est devenue l'un des d&#233;lits les plus graves. On poursuit, on arr&#234;te, on parle de "gangs".
> ...



La mairesse ne pouvait pas le voir en peinture.


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Vu son air pensif et extatique, elle doit plutôt rêver de Léopard.



La zoophilie c'est pas puni par la loi et la morale?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> La zoophilie c'est pas puni par la loi et la morale?



Un léopard ? Ça n'est plus de la zoophilie, c'est du suicide !


----------



## La mouette (24 Février 2007)

Retrouvez vos objets sur eBay


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Retrouvez vos objets sur eBay


Si on perd ses illusions, on peut les racheter sur eBay ?  


Sur le m&#234;me site :

Dell passe au  logiciel libre ? 
Ben quoi ? C'est pas bien Microsoft ?


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Sur le même site :
> 
> ...



C'est payant.


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Février 2007)

L'iPod en guise de boîte noire dans un avion!


----------



## loustic (26 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> En tout cas elle a un mac dans son bureau, un G5 en plus, et VISTA alors merde ??
> ...


On se demande bien qui est cette inconnue qu'on ne connaît pas...


----------



## JPTK (26 Février 2007)

loustic a dit:


> On se demande bien qui est cette inconnue qu'on ne conna&#238;t pas...



Roh t'as pas suivi  ?? A mon avis une grosse majorit&#233; la connait, c'est Flavie Flament, animatrice tendance qui a le vent en poupe sur TF1, ex pr&#233;sentatrice m&#233;t&#233;o sur canal + et ex (ex ou pas je sais plus je lis pas trop closer quoi...) de Benjamin Castaldi, le fils du g&#233;ant vert :rateau:

Bon et c'est donc elle qui a &#233;t&#233; choisi pour pr&#233;senter des spot diffus&#233;s sur TF1, de la propagande pour vista o&#249; on t'explique pourquoi c'est trop bien et pourquoi il faut l'acheter.

Donc apr&#232;s quand tu vois un mac dans son burau tu rigoles  enfin tu jubiles surtout car on sait bien que Zidane il boit pas forc&#233;ment que de l'eau chez lui et que Yannick Noah il en mange pas vraiment de la danette. 

Mais l&#224; quand m&#234;me c'est diff&#233;rent, c'est une pub d&#233;guis&#233; en "essai/reportage", donc y a pas mal de gens qui se rendent compte de rien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2007)

Trahi par iTunes


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

Encore une semaine pour Jean-Philippe


----------



## al02 (27 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Trahi par iTunes



On en parle aussi ici et l&#224;.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Février 2007)

Le MacBook, c'est de la balle!  



			
				TheNastyBoy a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Vous n'êtes pas sans savoir qu'il y a des zones où il vaut mieux circuler avec un minimum de protection. Engadget nous rapporte l'histoire d'un Brésilien, qui doit la vie à son garde du corps : son MacBook Pro. Ce dernier a en effet encaissé une balle à la place de son propriétaire, pris dans une attaque à main armée. Le plus beau dans l'histoire, hormis le fait que l'homme s'en sorte sans égratignure, c'est que sa machine fonctionnerait encore, si l'on en croit l'image ci-dessus..
> 
> (...)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

Je pensais voir un impact de balle sur le "plat" du Macbook, l&#224; c'est sur le "pli" : c'est un chanceux le mec


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le MacBook, c'est de la balle!





odré a dit:


> Je pensais voir un impact de balle sur le "plat" du Macbook, là c'est sur le "pli" : c'est un chanceux le mec



Notez, ça n'est pas nouveau, à la fin du siècle dernier, la presse Mac avait rapporté le cas d'un PowerBook Titanium qui s'était fait rouler dessus par des voitures : La dalle était cassée, mais branchée sur un moniteur externe, la machine fonctionnait toujours


----------



## EtVlan (28 Février 2007)

Allez!!!

On botte le cul de George Bush


----------



## Lila (28 Février 2007)

EtVlan a dit:


> Allez!!!
> 
> On botte le cul de George Bush




.... ....:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2007)

Jusque l&#224; tout va bien.


----------



## al02 (28 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Jusque là tout va bien.



Mais, boire trop de vin mène à la bière !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Jusque là tout va bien.





> Les consommateurs de vin ont en outre un niveau d'éducation plus élevé, des revenus supérieurs et se portent mieux psychologiquement que ceux qui n'en boivent pas, soulignent ces chercheurs, faisant référence à une enquête danoise précédente.



Ah merde c'est si simple !


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Février 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Mais, boire trop de vin mène à la bière !



Ou derrière les barreaux. 

 

(quoi que la sécurité routière c'est pas drôle quand même...)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

Bon anniversaire


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Bon anniversaire



Il n'a pas du tout vieilli...  

...c'est sûrement grâce à ses (très) longs temps de pose.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Il n'a pas du tout vieilli...
> 
> ...c'est sûrement grâce à ses (très) longs temps de pose.



On dit : temps de pause pour Gaston


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> On dit : temps de pause pour Gaston



Arf...  :rateau:

J'assume mon illettrisme.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Arf...  :rateau:
> 
> J'assume mon illettrisme.



J'ai souvent confondu les deux, et je me faisais taper sur les doigts à l'oral


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2007)

J'ai reçu ça ce matin au courrier :



			
				La lettre Caloga a dit:
			
		

> *Les majors vont-elles renoncer aux DRM ?*
> 
> C'et encore une fois d'Apple qu'est venue la révolution : dans une lettre ouverte audacieuse, Steve Jobs propose en substance aux majors (principales compagnies de production multimedia) d'abandonner le principe des DRM sur les fichiers musicaux, dans le but d'encourager les consommateurs à acheter leur musique sur les sites de vente en ligne, iTunes Music Store en tête...
> Bien sûr, cette proposition ne va pas sans quelques arrière-pensées, et permet à Apple de contrer les mouvements de consommateurs européens qui lui reprochent son (quasi) monopole et le manque d'inter-opérabilité de ses produits. Elle lui donne en outre "le beau rôle" auprès des consommateurs et des internautes !
> ...


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Mars 2007)

Ca commence à devenir pénible. Après nous avoir foutu leur saleté de verrou numérique (totalement inutile d'ailleurs), maintenant ils sont près (enfin) à les virer contre une surfacturation...

...non mais on rêve.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2007)

J'ai remarqu&#233; que c'&#233;tait quasiment une constante : les mesures "anti-fraude" ne g&#234;nent quasiment que ceux qui ne fraudent pas. Il n'y a qu'&#224; voir les "portillons" (leurs DRM &#224; eux ) install&#233;s par la SNCF ou la RATP, les fraudeurs  se marrent, par contre, les gens avec un billet et deux grosses valises ...


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mars 2007)

Le fait de vouloir vendre la musique sans DRM plus cher sugg&#232;re que celle avec DRM est une musique au "rabais", donc que c'est de la merde...

J4ai eu le cas la semaine derni&#232;re avec des DVD achet&#233; : ils ne passaient dans la platine de salon...
J'ai &#233;t&#233; oblig&#233; de *** le DVD (DADVSI oblige ) pour pouvoir enfin le lire sur cette platine...

avec le film de vacances de mamie en divx, je n'ai aucun probl&#232;me de lecture...

P'tit conseil au passage : si vous avez une platine DVD de salon qui &#224; du mal &#224; lire certains DVD, v&#233;rifiez bien que les DVD ne soient pas "Copy Controlled"


----------



## rezba (2 Mars 2007)

Sex & Drug et plus de couronne ! 


Elle roulait des pelles &#224; Miss Am&#233;rica junior, quand m&#234;me !


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Sex & Drug et plus de couronne !
> 
> 
> Elle roulait des pelles à Miss América junior, quand même !



Et voilà, un peu de farine sur le nez, et tout de suite lopprobre :mouais:

Si maintenant on peut plus être célèbre et intoxiqué ou va-t-on, je vous le demande


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2007)

Les images parlent mieux que les mots&#8230;


----------



## La mouette (2 Mars 2007)

Jolie boulangère


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Mars 2007)

oui, mais la drogue, c'est mal....


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Mars 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> oui, mais la drogue, c'est mal....



 En même temps, là, cest la femelle. 


  [FONT=&quot]




=>[] G2LOQ est parti loin, très loin, si loin... :rose:[/FONT]


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> oui, mais la drogue, c'est mal....



Et ... Laisse moi deviner ... Tu te portes volontaire pour administrer la punition ?


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Mars 2007)

oui, mais punir, c'est bien...


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Mars 2007)

.....


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Les images parlent mieux que les mots&#8230;
> (D&#233;collement de r&#233;tine)



Comme quoi tout n'est pas &#224; jeter, aux Etats-Unis... :love:


----------



## Arlequin (2 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Comme quoi tout n'est pas à jeter, aux Etats-Unis... :love:



et comme je dis souvent: "moi c'qui s'passe aux staîtes, j'men br*nle" :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Elle roulait des pelles à Miss América junior, quand même !



En plus, elle est positive au silicone


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En plus, elle est positive au silicone



Bah, il faut vivre avec son temps ! Mieux vaut un joli silicone qu'un naturel moche: ceux qui brament le contraire sont des menteurs !


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bah, il faut vivre avec son temps ! Mieux vaut un joli silicone qu'un naturel moche: ceux qui brament le contraire sont des menteurs !



L'argent ne fait pas le bonheur, mais il y contribue apparemment, hein.  à 100%...


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bah, il faut vivre avec son temps ! Mieux vaut un joli silicone qu'un naturel moche: ceux qui brament le contraire sont des menteurs !



Tu aimes le silicone carnée?  

    :rateau:

Je suis déjà dehors.  :rose:


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2007)

ahhhh l'arm&#233;e suisse 



> L'arm&#233;e suisse envahit le Liechtenstein par erreur
> 
> GENEVE (AFP) - L'arm&#233;e suisse s'interdit toute mission offensive &#224; l'&#233;tranger mais une troupe de 170 soldats arm&#233;s a pourtant bel et bien franchi la fronti&#232;re avec le Liechtenstein lors d'une marche de nuit, a indiqu&#233; vendredi avec embarras un responsable de l'arm&#233;e suisse.
> 
> ...



en bon fran&#231;ais, on nous a bien appris ce qu'&#233;tait l'arm&#233;e suisse :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bah, il faut vivre avec son temps ! Mieux vaut un joli silicone qu'un naturel moche: ceux qui brament le contraire sont des menteurs !


Surtout que le silicone peut améliorer la plastique


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Surtout que le silicone peut améliorer la plastique



Mais quelques fois, ça vire aux "silly cones" :rateau:


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais quelques fois, &#231;a vire aux "silly cones" :rateau:



Bon, allez : on va parler du probable int&#233;r&#234;t qu'il y a &#224; visiter les vall&#233;es de la belle, et je crois qu'on aura fait le tour de tous les jeux de mots foireux !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, allez : on va parler du probable int&#233;r&#234;t qu'il y a &#224; visiter les vall&#233;es de la belle, et je crois qu'on aura fait le tour de tous les jeux de mots foireux !



Il est vrai que si l'ic&#244;ne   de la beaut&#233; am&#233;ricaine ne s'y pr&#234;tait pas si bien


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2007)

Si ce n'était pas dramatique, cela porterait presque à sourire :

KABOUL (Reuters) - L'explosion *d'un vélo piégé* a tué au moins deux civils afghans et fait 16 blessés samedi à Hérat dans l'ouest de l'Afghanistan, a rapporté un médecin.  La bombe a explosé au passage d'un convoi de l'Otan.
  La police a confirmé que l'attentat avait fait deux morts dans cette ville située près de la frontière avec l'Iran mais elle a en revanche fait état de six blessés.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2007)

C'est vrai que &#231;a, m&#234;me les terroristes belges n'avaient pas os&#233; ... :mouais:


----------



## al02 (3 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Si ce n'&#233;tait pas dramatique, cela porterait presque &#224; sourire :
> 
> KABOUL (Reuters) - L'explosion *d'un v&#233;lo pi&#233;g&#233;* a tu&#233; au moins deux civils afghans et fait 16 bless&#233;s samedi &#224; H&#233;rat dans l'ouest de l'Afghanistan, a rapport&#233; un m&#233;decin.  La bombe a explos&#233; au passage d'un convoi de l'Otan.
> La police a confirm&#233; que l'attentat avait fait deux morts dans cette ville situ&#233;e pr&#232;s de la fronti&#232;re avec l'Iran mais elle a en revanche fait &#233;tat de six bless&#233;s.



Un coolie pi&#233;g&#233; n'aurait pas fait mieux ! 




*Bouchons lors des retours de vacances :*


> Dans le sens des retours de vacances, le CRICR recensait 9 km de bouchon au niveau de cette m&#234;me commune de Saint-Pierre d'Albigny.



Et malheureusement, vous ne pouvez _l&#233;viter_ ! (comme on dit sur Europe 1)


----------



## al02 (5 Mars 2007)

Même le train lui est passé dessus !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2007)

Haro sur la tondeuse !


----------



## tweek (6 Mars 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Haro sur la tondeuse !



Tiens, on pourrait en faire un film d'horreur


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Mars 2007)

Gazon maudit?


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2007)

> Suisse: Un char d'assaut envoyé au fossé par un tracteur
> 
> GENEVE (AFP) - Un char d'assaut Leopard de l'armée suisse a été endommagé par une collision avec un tracteur agricole et envoyé au fossé dans le canton de Berne.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2007)

> Communiqu&#233; rapport&#233; par notre envoy&#233; sp&#233;cial aupr&#232;s du minist&#232;re de l'invasion de la Suisse, ce mardi :
> En raison de r&#233;cents &#233;v&#232;nements, notre minist&#232;re est fier d'annoncer une &#233;conomie de 600 milliards de fifrelins pour l'&#233;tat. En effet, nous avons d&#233;cid&#233;, au vu de cette actualit&#233; r&#233;cente, d'annuler la commande pass&#233;e aux Etats Unis de 250 chars Abrams, remplac&#233;e par celle de 400 unit&#233;s, commande r&#233;partie entre les firmes McCormick et Massey-Fergusson.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


>


 
Tiens Genève c'est dans le canton de Berne?   Sacrés pigistes.


----------



## al02 (8 Mars 2007)

L&#246;schpanzer: Voil&#224; comment karcheriser les cit&#233;s.  

Voir ici : http://news.caradisiac.com/IMG/jpg/karcher.jpg !  (Achtung : 428 Ko)


----------



## La mouette (8 Mars 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tiens Genève c'est dans le canton de Berne?   Sacrés pigistes.



Je comprends que la Suisse soit neutre  

Mais bon, en cas d'invasion, ils ont une flottille de sous-marins de montagne prêt à l'action


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tiens Gen&#232;ve c'est dans le canton de Berne?   Sacr&#233;s pigistes.



Non, c'est le char renvers&#233;, qui est dans le canton de Berne, ce qui est &#224; Gen&#232;ve, c'est la succursale de l'AFP


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, c'est le char renversé, qui est dans le canton de Berne, ce qui est à Genève, c'est la succursale de l'AFP



Oui tiens, il y en a une à Genève, mais aussi à Zurich.

Mais sinon, c'est marrant cette propension des journalistes français qui, dès qu'ils ne savent pas situer, ou chercher sur la carte un lieu en Suisse, il colle l'événement à Genève. C'est tellement plus _facile_...


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui tiens, il y en a une à Genève, mais aussi à Zurich.
> 
> Mais sinon, c'est marrant cette propension des journalistes français qui, dès qu'ils ne savent pas situer, ou chercher sur la carte un lieu en Suisse, il colle l'événement à Genève. C'est tellement plus _facile_...


Ah ?!...
Y'a d'autres villes en Suisse ?!....  

Ça vous gratte ?!....


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui tiens, il y en a une à Genève, mais aussi à Zurich.
> 
> Mais sinon, c'est marrant cette propension des journalistes français qui, dès qu'ils ne savent pas situer, ou chercher sur la carte un lieu en Suisse, il colle l'événement à Genève. C'est tellement plus _facile_...



D'après ce que j'ai compris, ça n'est pas l'événement, qu'ils situent à Genève, mais la source de l'information. Ils ont mis "GENEVE (AFP)" comme ils auraient mis "de notre correspondant à Genève".


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai compris, &#231;a n'est pas l'&#233;v&#233;nement, qu'ils situent &#224; Gen&#232;ve, mais la source de l'information. Ils ont mis "GENEVE (AFP)" comme ils auraient mis "de notre correspondant &#224; Gen&#232;ve".



Mouais. Je bosse dans la presse, et g&#233;n&#233;ralement les papiers ne sont jamais sign&#233;s avec comme lieu le si&#232;ge de la r&#233;daction ce d'autant plus si l'&#233;v&#233;nement a lieu &#224; des centaines de kilom&#232;tres. Tout simplement une question de compr&#233;hension et de bon sens. 

Bon, sinon, quelques pens&#233;es pour les Indon&#233;siens, qui d&#233;cid&#233;ment ont la vie dure. Et la liste est loin d'&#234;tre exhaustive... 



> *- 26 d&#233;cembre 2004*: s&#233;isme au large de Sumatra g&#233;n&#233;rant un tsunami, 220.000 morts autour de l'Oc&#233;an indien, dont 168.000 en Indon&#233;sie.
> *- 28 mars 2005*: s&#233;isme dans l'&#238;le de Nias pr&#232;s de Sumatra, 900 morts.
> *- Avril-juillet 2006*: &#233;ruption du volcan Merapi, des dizaines de milliers de villageois &#233;vacu&#233;s.
> *- 27 mai 2006*: s&#233;isme dans la r&#233;gion de Yogyakarta, 6.000 morts et 1,5 million de sinistr&#233;s.
> ...



Selamat Siang Nightwalker. 

Et aux derni&#232;res news... 



> Le logo de la compagnie nationale indon&#233;sienne Garuda Indonesia figurant sur la queue de son Boeing 737-400 qui s'est &#233;cras&#233; mercredi en Indon&#233;sie a &#233;t&#233; recouvert de peinture blanche. La dissimulation vise tr&#232;s vraisemblablement &#224; limiter les d&#233;g&#226;ts en terme d'image caus&#233;s &#224; la compagnie.



Mais c'est assez fr&#233;quent dans les crashs, lorsqu'il reste quelque-chose de l'avion, on essaie de masquer les &#233;l&#233;ments distinctifs relatifs &#224; la compagnie...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2007)

Fais gaffe &#224; toi SM, l'&#233;tau se resserre.


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Fais gaffe à toi SM, l'étau se resserre.



 Cest la faute à Sarko. Il a virez les femmes de petite vertu de la rue, du coup, elles se retrouve dans le cyber-space.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

Linutop : l'ordinateur ultra-basique est en vente (280 ).


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Mars 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Linutop : l'ordinateur ultra-basique est en vente (280 ).



Je me demande s'il n'est pas possible de monter une tour plus puissante et évolutive pour un prix similaire... Bien sur, niveau portabilité, Linutop est imbattable!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2007)

Calogero sort un nouvel album intitulé "Pomme C".
Vu que la crise que traverse l'industrie du disque actuellement, je pense pas que ce se soit une bonne idée de donner comme titre à un album un raccourci clavier qui permet de copier.


----------



## La mouette (11 Mars 2007)

Pomme c'est mauvais


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Calogero sort un nouvel album intitulé "Pomme C".
> Vu que la crise que traverse l'industrie du disque actuellement, je pense pas que ce se soit une bonne idée de donner comme titre à un album un raccourci clavier qui permet de copier.



Ben, Pomme C, ça n'est pas répréhensible en soi, hein, c'est Pomme V qui pose problème  

Mais de toute façon, moi, les gens qui veulent m'obliger à acheter plusieurs fois le même droit d'écouter la même musique avec leurs DRM à la con, c'est Pomme Q !


----------



## La mouette (11 Mars 2007)

A quand l'album *DRM* by Lee Majors ? , ça vaudra bien des milliards ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> A quand l'album *DRM* by Lee Majors ? , &#231;a vaudra bien des milliards ...



Commence d&#233;j&#224; par r&#233;&#233;couter "Soci&#233;t&#233; anonyme", par Schmoll, d&#233;j&#224;, &#224; l'&#233;poque (66 ? 67 ?), il r&#233;sumait assez bien la situation !


----------



## La mouette (11 Mars 2007)

On en parle : ici


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> A quand l'album *DRM* by Lee Majors ? , ça vaudra bien des milliards ...



Lee Majors ?
C'est pas 'l'homme qui valait trois milliards' ?


----------



## La mouette (11 Mars 2007)

Ouaip


----------



## al02 (11 Mars 2007)

De l'utilité des internautes !  



> Connectés sur le même forum(*), des internautes espagnols ont alerté la police espagnole laquelle a immédiatement prévenu son homologue allemande et s'est mise en contact avec l'internaute déprimé pour le dissuader de passer à l'acte.



(*) _Macgé ?_  :hosto:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2007)

> *St-Gall: vol de s perme de b&#339;uf &#224; Andwil*
> Des inconnus ont vol&#233; 57 doses de s perme de b&#339;uf entre jeudi et samedi dans la grange d'une ferme &#224; Andwil (SG). La valeur du larcin s'&#233;l&#232;ve &#224; environ 2500 francs, a indiqu&#233; la police st-galloise.



Edit: ah bon, s***** c'est consid&#233;r&#233; comme vulgaire par vBull?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Mars 2007)

Un pêcheur sachant pêcher sans... Ploufffff... :rateau:


----------



## al02 (13 Mars 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Un p&#234;cheur sachant p&#234;cher sans... Ploufffff... :rateau:



L'ambassadeur d'Isra&#235;l au Salvador retrouv&#233; nu, ivre et ligot&#233;

Dans le post pr&#233;c&#233;dent, il est question de tente *tante* ! L&#224; aussi.


----------



## fredintosh (13 Mars 2007)

C'est bien connu, en politique, tous les ambassadeurs sont toujours pieds et poings li&#233;s par leur pays d'origine.


----------



## al02 (13 Mars 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> C'est bien connu, en politique, tous les ambassadeurs sont toujours pieds et poings liés par leur pays d'origine.



Ils débutent comme attachés d'ambassade !


----------



## richard-deux (13 Mars 2007)

al02 a dit:


> L'ambassadeur d'Israël au Salvador retrouvé nu, ivre et ligoté
> 
> Dans le post précédent, il est question de *tente* ! Là aussi.



On est loin de l'image des réceptions chez l'ambassadeur que nous montre (montrait) la publicité pour les chocolats.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2007)

al02 a dit:


> L&#246;schpanzer: Voil&#224; comment karcheriser les cit&#233;s.
> 
> Voir ici : http://news.caradisiac.com/IMG/jpg/karcher.jpg !  (Achtung : 428 Ko)





> Löschpanzer: Voilà comment karcheriser les cités !
> Les jouxtes du blog n'ont pas leur place sur un site dit de " loisir ", alors pourquoi rajouter de tels articles ?
> Après les extrèmes, les banlieues et autres sujets d'actualité, a quoi doit t'on s'attendre sur Caradisiac ?
> 
> ...




C'est mon avis également.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Deux Papous à Paris


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Mars 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Deux Papous à Paris



Bien l'article.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

> Il y eut cette visite &#224; l'Assembl&#233;e nationale, dont ils sont ressortis en notant : _"Vos chefs sont comme les n&#244;tres ; ils sont flatteurs, ils parlent beaucoup."_



Leur manque plus que les plumes !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2007)

L'année prochaine ce sera Miss Mamyblue


----------



## da capo (16 Mars 2007)

C'est d&#233;gueulasse, elles doivent pouvoir se d&#233;placer seules.
Mamy est exclue d'entr&#233;e 


Pas de chance.


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2007)

je vais a la pèche avec SM 

Les flots harmonieux des lacs suisses recèlent des arsenaux engloutis
Par Denis ROUSSEAU

agrandir la photo
GENEVE (AFP) - Les idylliques lacs suisses cachent dans leurs profondeurs plusieurs milliers de tonnes de munitions, explosifs ou ferrailles de l'armée qui y demeureront à jamais.

Le ministère de la Défense et les autorités des cantons riverains des lacs concernés ont décidé mercredi de renoncer au repêchage de ces arsenaux engloutis et sont convenus de surveiller la qualité de l'eau, ainsi que l'état des munitions.
Plus de 3.300 tonnes de munitions sont ainsi immergées dans le Lac des Quatre Cantons, l'un des plus beaux du pays (centre de la Suisse),
Des poissons du lac de Thoune (centre), où gisent environ 4.600 tonnes de munitions, sont atteints de mystérieuses anomalies de leurs organes reproducteurs mais les explosifs de l'armée ont été mis hors de cause par des scientifiques.
Seules des "concentrations minimes d'explosifs" ont été relevées dans les eaux du plan d'eau. En outre ces substances ne proviennent pas des munitions militaires au fond du lac, mais ont été charriées par les rivières, selon les études menées.
Enfin, les militaires suisses ont déversé environ 280 tonnes de munitions dans le lac de Brienz (centre).
Les premières immersions volontaires remonteraient à 1918 et se sont poursuivies jusque dans les années 1960: soit les fabriques fédérales de munitions se débarrassaient de leurs déchets et ratés de fabrication, soit c'est l'armée qui vidait les arsenaux de ses stocks d'armes obsolètes.
Ces éliminations ont atteint un paroxysme après la Seconde guerre mondiale: ce sont ainsi par exemple jusqu'à 120 tonnes qui ont été déversées chaque année dans le lac d'Uri pendant dix ans, de 1949 à 1959. Il s'agissait alors essentiellement d'obus d'artillerie et de grenades à main, selon une étude du ministère de la Défense.
Les lacs suisses sont également le réceptacle de tout un bric-à-brac belliqueux.
Le Walensee (est) recèle ainsi depuis 1951 environ 1 tonne d'armes, notamment des mitrailleuses, et 200 kilos de munitions pour fusils.
Environ 100 filtres de masques de protection et des fûts d'huile de table gisent au fond du lac d'Alpnach (centre), des plaques de photos de vues aériennes de l'armée ont été jetés dans le Greifensee (canton de Zurich).
Entre 1945 et 1950 du fil de fer barbelé a été éliminé dans les lacs du col du Gothard (sud) tandis que le Lac des Quatre Cantons a été choisi pour se débarrasser de caisses de cuisines ambulantes, de lanternes et de divers matériaux.
Des épaves et décombres d'avions militaires ou de bateaux y sont également engloutis, comme dans dans le Lac Léman, dans le Greifensee et dans le petit lac de Tueten (centre).
Environ 25 plans d'eau ont été pris pour cibles d'exercices de tirs dans toute la Suisse et leur fond est donc jonché de débris divers.
Plus de 5.000 tonnes de munitions de mitrailleuses, obus, grenades, bombes en béton ou en araldit reposent ainsi dans le lac de Neuchâtel.
L'aviation suisse a même effectué des tirs dans les flots harmonieux des très romantiques Lac Majeur et Lac de Constance, de surcroît frontaliers de l'Italie et de l'Allemagne.
Enfin des munitions non explosées ont été jetées au plus profond d'au moins une demi-douzaine de lacs aux quatre coins du pays.
A l'occasion de la journée mondiale de l'eau, le 22 mars, la Suisse fêtera les 50 ans de sa législation nationale de protection des eaux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> A l'occasion de la journée mondiale de l'eau, le 22 mars, la Suisse fêtera les 50 ans de sa législation nationale de protection des eaux.



Ben mon vieux, avec tout l'armement dont elles disposent, elles sont a'chment bien protégées, les eaux suisses !  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## duracel (19 Mars 2007)

Un voyage mortel


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Mars 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Un voyage mortel



manifestement, c'est surtout une bonne technique de resquille, pour voyaher en première... tu prends ton vol avec une personne en fin de vie, tu aides un peu, rapide et souple, et hop, on te balance en première...


----------



## richard-deux (19 Mars 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Un voyage mortel



:rateau: :rateau: 
C'est horrible, monstrueux. :casse: 

Je comprends qu'un vol Londres-New Delhi doit durer entre 7 et 9 heures et donc il faut trouver une solution pour la personne décédée mais de là à attacher la morte dans un siège de première classe et de faire comme si tout allait bien, c'est honteux.

Le comble est de servir aussi le plateau repas.  

Entre Londres et New delhi, il y a des aéroports où l'avion peut faire des escales et déposer le corps de la defunte.  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Mars 2007)

en m&#234;me temps, que veux-tu faire du corps, le mettre dans la soute &#224; bagages ? (c'est pas un d&#233;bris mais bien un corps humain... je pense que les gens ont aussi droit au respect une fois l'arme &#224; gauche) :rateau:


----------



## Amok (19 Mars 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> en m&#234;me temps, que veux-tu faire du corps, le mettre dans la soute &#224; bagages ? (c'est pas un d&#233;bris mais bien un corps humain... je pense que les gens ont aussi droit au respect une fois l'arme &#224; gauche) :rateau:



Il existe une soute, pressuris&#233;e et chauff&#233;e &#224; l'arri&#232;re de l'appareil: il y a surement la possibilit&#233; d'y placer un corps sur un brancard. 

Ceci &#233;tant, comme c'est l&#224; que voyagent les animaux, le personnel de bord a peut-&#234;tre craint les r&#233;actions des bestioles (hurlements, aboiements).


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2007)

T'as l'air de connaitre dis-donc.


----------



## elKBron (19 Mars 2007)

et habituellement, les défunts sont 6 pieds sous terre... elle elle était à 6000 pieds au dessus... tous les morts ne euvent en dire autant... avec tout le respect qui est dû à cette personne, bien enetendu...

condoléances à la famille...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il existe une soute, pressurisée et chauffée à l'arrière de l'appareil.



Marrant, ça correspond parfaitement à la description d'un des estomacs de Mackie.


----------



## da capo (19 Mars 2007)

N'emp&#232;che : j'aimerais bien mourir en m'envoyant en l'air.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

Bercement automatique des bébés.


----------



## N°6 (19 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Bercement automatique des bébés.



Ouais, vivement le distributeur de biberons et le changeur de couches... :rateau:


----------



## elKBron (19 Mars 2007)

N°6 a dit:


> Ouais, vivement le distributeur de biberons et le changeur de couches... :rateau:


y a deja les distributeurs de biere dans le fil des iages animées sympas... alors pourquoi ne pas les remplacer par des bibs' ?


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2007)

N°6 a dit:


> Ouais, vivement le distributeur de biberons et le changeur de couches... :rateau:


Le plus pratique ça serait encore de les faire pousser dans un bocal jusqu'a leur majorité.


----------



## Amok (19 Mars 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le plus pratique ça serait encore de les faire pousser dans un bocal jusqu'a leur majorité.



Ca existe ! Regarde Mackie: on lui filait quelques daphnies tous les deux jours et au final c'est devenu un grand et magnifique jeune homme qui déambule sur les trottoirs parisiens, le leica au cou et les jeunes filles aux paires !


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> et les jeunes filles aux paires !


:afraid:


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Marrant, &#231;a correspond parfaitement &#224; la description d'un des estomacs de Mackie.



je ne suis pas petit, blond, et je n'aime pas les chats :rateau:

edit :  je ne ressemble pas a lui voyons 








Dos Jones a dit:


> :afraid:



par paire


----------



## La mouette (20 Mars 2007)

N°6 a dit:


> Ouais, vivement le distributeur de biberons et le changeur de couches... :rateau:



ça existe : maman et papa :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2007)

N°6 a dit:


> Ouais, vivement le distributeur de biberons et le changeur de couches... :rateau:





La mouette a dit:


> ça existe : maman et papa :rateau:



Nous avons ce modèle, très efficace !


----------



## La mouette (20 Mars 2007)

Très bel objet , comme dirait Pierre Belmarre


----------



## two (20 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nous avons ce mod&#232;le, tr&#232;s efficace !



y manque la table &#224; langer et le m&#233;canisme pour changer les langes


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2007)

two a dit:


> y manque la table à langer et le mécanisme pour changer les langes



Comme pour tous ces excellents produits de l'industrie helvétique, su tu sors toutes les lames en même temps, tu ne vois plus rien !


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2007)

Joubichou, fais *attention* :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Mars 2007)

La playstation 3 fait un bide

C'est pas gagn&#233;...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> La playstation 3 fait un bide
> 
> C'est pas gagné...



Ça va pitêt les inciter à baisser le prix :rateau:


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2007)

"_Peu après 22 heures, plusieurs journalistes spécialisés reçoivent un sms de l'équipe marketing de chez Microsoft : "la Xbox team vous souhaite une bonne soirée". Quelques minutes plus tard, une péniche flanquée de grandes banderoles "Xbox 360 loves you" entame des allers-retours devant le site de Sony. Sur son toit, une poignée d'employés de Microsoft armés de sifflets narguent l'ennemi juré._"


La soirée de cauchemar !


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Mars 2007)

Depeche AFP : 



> Les membres de l'&#233;quipe Mark&#233;ting de Sony responsable du lancement de la PS3 viennent de se suicider en avalant tous les petits fours et le champagne &#233;vent&#233; de la soir&#233;e de lancement rat&#233;.
> 
> Microsoft France remercie Sony pour cette soir&#233;e, qui a permis &#224; la Xbox de renforcer sa position sur le march&#233; des consoles de salon.


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Mars 2007)

Il ne manquait plus que Steve Jobs pour présenter Leopard


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça va pitêt les inciter à baisser le prix :rateau:



En même temps avec ce qu'il y a dedans, c'est pas du vol 600...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (23 Mars 2007)

La preuve par l'image et la vidéo : http://www.jeuxvideo.fr/lancement-ps3-reportage-lancement-actu-71495.html


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Mars 2007)

En même temps, les gars qui ont réservées leurs machines étaient assurés de l'avoir, alors pourquoi se déplacer? Idem pour les stocks (ce qui ne favorise pas l'effet de foule). Et puis 600 est une grosse somme, donc on prend le temps de la réflexion. Maintenant je ne me fais pas trop de soucis, elle se vendra.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mars 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Il ne manquait plus que Steve Jobs pour présenter Leopard


Nan. Lui, il est occupé à peaufiner l'iPhone. Leopard ce sera pour plus tard (et ça rime en plus).


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Mars 2007)

Même jean pierre pernaut vient de se moquer de la playstation 3 au JT


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2007)

La technique Microsoft pour gagner des parts de march&#233;


source


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Mars 2007)

faut croire que le business n'est plus aussi lucratif...  avec le flop du Zune et de Vista... faut donc faire ce qu'on peut pour rester au top :bebe: En tout cas, pour en arriver &#224; payer les entreprises...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2007)

Et un proc&#232;s pour abus de position dominante pour MIcrosoft, un.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2007)

'tain, va encore falloir imprimer de nouveaux badges : "Le gogol de Redmond, touche pas &#224; mon Google !"



iDuck a dit:


> Et un proc&#232;s pour abus de position dominante pour MIcrosoft, un.



Pour "abus de position dominante" ch'sais p&#244;, mais pour "concurrence d&#233;loyale", alors l&#224;


----------



## Bassman (26 Mars 2007)

Attendez de voir ce que fait la commission europ&#233;enne a propos de l'ipod pour Apple avant de vous moquer de Crosoft


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2007)

Blacksocks.com fait fructifier la chaussette en Suisse


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Blacksocks.com fait fructifier la chaussette en Suisse



Eddy Mitchell s'interpose, il veut des royalties !


----------



## richard-deux (27 Mars 2007)

_L'ancien dictateur Antonio Oliveira Salazar a été élu plus grand Portugais de tous les temps par les téléspectateurs d'une émission de télévision portugaise.

Salazar l'a emporté avec 41% des suffrages de téléspectateurs dimanche lors de la finale de l'émission "Grand Portugais", l'emportant sur neuf autres célèbres personnalités portugaises, dont l'explorateur Vasco de Gama._

 :rateau: 

Source.


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Mars 2007)

La tv et sont incommensurable pouvoir révélateur de lahurissante ignorance de sont publique


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> _Salazar l'a emporté avec 41% des suffrages de téléspectateurs_


_

C'est pas la proportion de portugais nés *après* la révolution des illets ?_


----------



## fredintosh (27 Mars 2007)

Ben nous, on en a bien fait une gare &#224; son nom, alors c'est pas mieux...

 

:bebe: 

:rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Mars 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Salazar l'a emporté




Et gryffondor il a fait quoi ? :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2007)

Adobe...


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2007)

On vit vraiment une époque *formidable*
 
:rateau:


----------



## Amok (29 Mars 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> On vit vraiment une &#233;poque *formidable*
> 
> :rateau:



Ce qui est souvent succulent dans ce genre d'info, c'est l'image d'illustration. On sent les mecs inspir&#233;s... 

"Une personne fume un joint". Totale ad&#233;quation avec l'article, non ?! :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Mars 2007)

...pour pas changer


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2007)

A vos &#171;copies&#187; !


----------



## La mouette (30 Mars 2007)

Fais ch*er cette allergie au latex


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Fais ch*er cette allergie au latex



hein dis


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> A vos «copies» !





La mouette a dit:


> Fais ch*er cette allergie au latex



Ça a fait "capoter" tes projets ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2007)

durex avanti -> sans latex.


----------



## La mouette (30 Mars 2007)

Vous m'en mettrez 2 douzaines sioupl&#233;


----------



## Lila (30 Mars 2007)

...non dsl ...pas ici !


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Mars 2007)

Fais rudement chaud ce matin


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Fais rudement chaud ce matin


Pas ici va falloir que je sorte couvert


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

À la nage


----------



## wip (30 Mars 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> durex avanti -> sans latex.


Tu as déja essayé ? Autant mettre un sac plastique... C'est l'horreur... :hein:


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Mars 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> À la nage



 Une mission pour lhomme de lAtlantide.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Une mission pour lhomme de lAtlantide.



Au moins les informaticiens de google ont de l'humour.


----------



## rezba (30 Mars 2007)

D&#233;veloppeurs web de tous pays, riez un peu.  (Chez Sopra group aussi, on a de l'humour).


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

Ben tout est dit juste après 



> 6 millions deuros, ça fait cher le site Web municipal réalisé par Sopra Group (non, ne regardez pas le code source de leur page daccueil ah je vous avais prévenus), avec des technologies tellement ouvertes que personne dautre que les concepteurs ne semblent être en mesure de gérer le bousin (qui a dit prise dotages ?).


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> D&#233;veloppeurs web de tous pays, riez un peu.  (Chez Sopra group aussi, on a de l'humour).



Je voudrais bien conna&#238;tre la fa&#231;on dont a &#233;t&#233; attribu&#233; le march&#233; public.


----------



## tweek (30 Mars 2007)

En plus le site est vraiment moche...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2007)

tweek a dit:


> En plus le site est vraiment moche...


Pourquoi es-tu si méchant avec ma ville préférée ?  

Bon, en fait, c'est vrai : le site est moche.


----------



## tweek (31 Mars 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Pourquoi es-tu si méchant avec ma ville préférée ?
> 
> Bon, en fait, c'est vrai : le site est moche.



...et il ne met pas en valeur ta ville préférée


----------



## rezba (31 Mars 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je voudrais bien connaître la façon dont a été attribué le marché public.



Je ne sais pas. Mais en tout cas, il n'y aura plus de marché pour la suite, parce que compte-tenu de la complexité technique de ce qui a été mis en uvre, seul le prestataire qui a construit peut continuer...


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mars 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je voudrais bien conna&#238;tre la fa&#231;on dont a &#233;t&#233; attribu&#233; le march&#233; public.



Comme la majorit&#233; des march&#233;s publics, comme la majorit&#233; des postes universitaires, des postes de chercheurs et comme la majorit&#233; de pas mal d'autres choses, je continue ?


----------



## rezba (31 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Comme la majorité des marchés publics, comme la majorité des postes universitaires, des postes de chercheurs et comme la majorité de pas mal d'autres choses, je continue ?



Heu.... Non, il y a certaines différences entre les marchés publics et les postes dont tu parles, et que je  connais bien.
Les marchés publics français peuvent être bidonnés, pervertis, truqués. Mais ils sont encadrés par des voies de recours très sérieuses. Ce qui n'est pas le cas des décisions des commissions paritaires de la fonction publique.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Heu.... Non, il y a certaines diff&#233;rences entre les march&#233;s publics et les postes dont tu parles, et que je  connais bien.
> Les march&#233;s publics fran&#231;ais peuvent &#234;tre bidonn&#233;s, pervertis, truqu&#233;s. Mais ils sont encadr&#233;s par des voies de recours tr&#232;s s&#233;rieuses. Ce qui n'est pas le cas des d&#233;cisions des commissions paritaires de la fonction publique.



Tu nierais donc que la majorit&#233; des postes universitaires par exemple sont cr&#233;&#233;s uniquement pour placer une personne choisie au pr&#233;alable ?

PS : ce n'est pas trop le lieu pour discuter de &#231;a  Ouverture de sujet ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu nierais donc que la majorit&#233; des postes universitaires par exemple sont cr&#233;&#233;s uniquement pour placer une personne choisie au pr&#233;alable ?
> 
> PS : ce n'est pas trop le lieu pour discuter de &#231;a  Ouverture de sujet ?


Quelques postes, certainement. La majorit&#233;, bien s&#251;r que non.


----------



## rezba (31 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu nierais donc que la majorit&#233; des postes universitaires par exemple sont cr&#233;&#233;s uniquement pour placer une personne choisie au pr&#233;alable ?



Nier ? Que nenni. Je te dis au  contraire que les postes d'universitaires, si souvent bidonn&#233;s, ne peuvent faire l'objet d'aucun recours de la part des candidats malheureux.



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Quelques postes, certainement. La majorit&#233;, bien s&#251;r que non.



En fait, c'est assez variable selon les disciplines. Plus il y a de postes, plus la concurrence peut-&#234;tre correcte.



> PS : ce n'est pas trop le lieu pour discuter de &#231;a  Ouverture de sujet ?


_Des milles et une mani&#232;re de corrompre l'&#233;galit&#233; r&#233;publicaine ?_
Non, merci, sans moi. Pas possible de parler de &#231;a longtemps et intelligemment ici.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Nier ? Que nenni. Je te dis au  contraire que les postes d'universitaires, si souvent bidonn&#233;s, ne peuvent faire l'objet d'aucun recours de la part des candidats malheureux.



Du candidat, certes non. Mais il possible pour son directeur de th&#232;se de recourir au CA de l'universit&#233; pour casser la d&#233;cision de la com de sp&#233;. 



> En fait, c'est assez variable selon les disciplines. Plus il y a de postes, plus la concurrence peut-&#234;tre correcte.



Tu as tout &#224; fait raison, et &#231;a m'&#233;nerve. 


> _Des milles et une mani&#232;re de corrompre l'&#233;galit&#233; r&#233;publicaine ?_
> Non, merci, sans moi. Pas possible de parler de &#231;a longtemps et intelligemment ici.



En ce qui me concerne, fin du hors-sujet.


----------



## Arlequin (2 Avril 2007)

*Arch&#233;ologie Jean-Pierre Houdin assure avoir r&#233;ussi &#224; simuler la constuction du tombeau de Kheops en trois dimensions*

*La fin du myst&#232;re de la Grande Pyramide*


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2007)

Mais toi, t'as pas r&#233;ussi &#224; mettre un lien qui fonctionne !


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Bon, en fait, c'est vrai : le site est moche.



Moche, n'exag&#233;rons pas. Pas tr&#232;s &#233;rgonomique, parfois confus et de plus avec des coquilles inacceptables (Ex : Specatcle) pour un projet de ce montant, soit. Ce n'est pas un site d'art, mais d'infos de la commune : ce qu'on lui demande, c'est d'&#234;tre pratique et pas trop moche &#224; regarder. Les sites municipaux ne sont pas les plus simples &#224; g&#233;rer et bien souvent il y a une &#233;norme diff&#233;rence entre ce que le graphiste ou le d&#233;veloppeur voudrait faire, et ce qu'on lui impose (&#224; moins qu'il puisse vivre sans &#234;tre pay&#233.

Ceci &#233;tant, pour ce tarif l&#224; il pourrait y avoir une version pour mal-voyants, par exemple. Si elle existe, elle est bien cach&#233;e.

P'tain, un budget pareil, c'est incroyable. Je veux bien que les &#233;lus ne soient pas des sp&#233;cialistes de la chose, mais quand m&#234;me...

Mais c&#244;t&#233; d&#233;penses publiques, plus rien ne m'&#233;tonne...

Sinon, en suivant les liens de la page d'origine, il est int&#233;ressant de tomber sur cette info (donn&#233;e telle quelle, partons du principe qu'elle est vraie) :



> Pour Paris.fr *les prestataires informatiques et web ont co&#251;t&#233; 700 000 euros en 3 ans* (de d&#233;but 2003 &#224; fin 2005, refonte int&#233;grale du site, fonctionnement et investissement inclus) *soit 235 000 euros par an*. (...) Pour information, Paris.fr assure la diffusion audiovisuelle (depuis d&#233;but 2007) en direct des 11 s&#233;ances (chacune s'&#233;talant sur deux jours) du Conseil de Paris, avec r&#233;gie, r&#233;alisateur et 5 cam&#233;ras pour un co&#251;t d'environ 100 000 euros par an.


----------



## Arlequin (2 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais toi, t'as pas réussi à mettre un lien qui fonctionne !


 
:rose:  ...... et voilà, me fais "casser" de grand matin...pppfffffff
 
:rateau: 
 
que celui qui n'a jamais fauté me jette la première.....pierre ...... 

corrected 

lien direct vers la simulation 3d ..... en espérant que le plugin soit accepté sous mac


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2007)

Un cours de langue pay&#233;&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> *Arch&#233;ologie Jean-Pierre Houdin assure avoir r&#233;ussi &#224; simuler la constuction du tombeau de Kheops en trois dimensions*
> 
> *La fin du myst&#232;re de la Grande Pyramide*



Ah oui, j'ai entendu parler de &#231;a. Il reste toutefois une autre hypoth&#232;se, qui est &#233;tay&#233;e par la chimie et quelques &#233;l&#233;ments g&#233;ologiques, mais rejet&#233;e en bloc par les &#233;gyptologues : La pyramide en "fausse pierre".

Tant qu'on aura pas de preuve unanimement admise d&#233;montrant l'une ou l'autre hypoth&#232;se, le myst&#232;re ne sera donc pas r&#233;solu !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Un cours de langue payé



Ton lien donne sur les titres.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2007)

Prend celui-ci (deux ans d'imp&#244;ts offerts &#224; condition d'apprendre le z&#252;rit&#252;tsch) :


----------



## jugnin (2 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je ne sais pas. Mais en tout cas, il n'y aura plus de march&#233; pour la suite, parce que compte-tenu de la complexit&#233; technique de ce qui a &#233;t&#233; mis en &#339;uvre, seul le prestataire qui a construit peut continuer...



 (Juste pour y revenir vite fait : le site ou&#232;be a probablement fait l'objet d'un _dialogue comp&#233;titif_, proc&#233;dure qui permet &#224; la collectivit&#233; de discuter avec plusieurs prestataires notamment lorsqu'elle n'est pas en mesure de d&#233;finir les moyens techniques &#224; mettre en oeuvre pour r&#233;pondre &#224; son besoin (quoique vu le montant du march&#233;, je crois qu'elle peut m&#234;me s'affranchir de cette condition). L'astuce c'est qu'entre la phase de dialogue et le d&#233;p&#244;t des propositions d&#233;finitives des candidats, la collectivit&#233; n'a pas &#224; &#233;laborer un cahier des charges, ceci afin d'&#233;viter que les diff&#233;rents candidats se volent leurs id&#233;es.

Sopra Group a donc bien jou&#233; le coup. Le nouveau march&#233; dont il est question dans l'article rentrera sans doute dans le cadre d'un _accord cadre_ (pour passer les march&#233;s au fur et &#224; mesure des besoins avec le prestataire selectionn&#233 qui lui permettra d'&#234;tre seul sur le cr&#233;neau dans une limite de quatre ans.) 

Edit : Je n'efface pas mon post pour montrer au monde entier ce qu'il advient lorsqu'on se lance dans des explications fumeuses, bas&#233;es sur des souvenirs flous : *on raconte des conneries. *La r&#233;ponse est dans l'article source : 


> Le 30 janvier 2006, il a &#233;t&#233; demand&#233; au Conseil municipal de Bordeaux d'autoriser la prolongation de la dur&#233;e du march&#233; par un avenant. La d&#233;lib&#233;ration D-20060053 autorisant cette prolongation indique : "Par d&#233;lib&#233;ration D-20020118 du 25 mars 2002, vous avez autoris&#233; Monsieur le Maire &#224; lancer un appel d&#8217;offres sur performances, pour le d&#233;veloppement, la mise en &#339;uvre, et l&#8217;exploitation du portail de la Ville de Bordeaux &#8216;bordeaux.fr&#8217;. A l&#8217;issue de cette proc&#233;dure, un march&#233; &#224; tranches conditionnelles et &#224; bons de commandes, a &#233;t&#233; notifi&#233; le 2 avril 2003, &#224; la Soci&#233;t&#233; Sopra Group, pour une dur&#233;e de trois ans et un montant TTC de 1 000 000 &#8364; T.T.C. minimum et 4 000 000 &#8364; TTC maximum. ... La complexit&#233; et l&#8217;ampleur du projet, tant en terme d&#8217;architecture technique que de d&#233;veloppement ont retard&#233; la r&#233;alisation de la totalit&#233; des versions pr&#233;vues dans la tranche ferme et celle-ci n&#8217;est pas encore termin&#233;e.".
> Le march&#233; est donc prolong&#233; jusqu'au "1 avril 2007". Si cet avenant n'a aucune incidence financi&#232;re, il aurait d&#233;j&#224; d&#251; alerter la municipalit&#233; sur la n&#233;cessit&#233; de pr&#233;voir le renouvellement du march&#233;, un an plus tard.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Prend celui-ci (deux ans d'impôts offerts à condition d'apprendre le züritütsch) :



Mon dieu ! :afraid: 

Y'a quand même un vieux qui trouve ça pas très normal ...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2007)

Oooooooooooooooptik zwo tausend


----------



## rezba (2 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Moche, n'exagérons pas. Pas très érgonomique, parfois confus et de plus avec des coquilles inacceptables (Ex : Specatcle) pour un projet de ce montant, soit. Ce n'est pas un site d'art, mais d'infos de la commune : ce qu'on lui demande, c'est d'être pratique et pas trop moche à regarder. Les sites municipaux ne sont pas les plus simples à gérer et bien souvent il y a une énorme différence entre ce que le graphiste ou le développeur voudrait faire, et ce qu'on lui impose (à moins qu'il puisse vivre sans être payé).
> 
> Ceci étant, pour ce tarif là il pourrait y avoir une version pour mal-voyants, par exemple. Si elle existe, elle est bien cachée.
> 
> ...




Le coût parisien est dèja plus réaliste. En tout cas plus dans la norme. Et le prestataire est le même ! 
850 000  par an, dans le cas bordelais, ça signifie grosso modo que la société a facturé 1 000 journées par an, 5 000 journées en tout. C'est à dire 5 personnes à temps plein pendant 5 ans.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> *Arch&#233;ologie Jean-Pierre Houdin assure avoir r&#233;ussi &#224; simuler la constuction du tombeau de Kheops en trois dimensions*



C'est ici


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Oooooooooooooooptik zwo tausend



Ah ouais, je l'avais oublié celui là !
A zürick : ils veulent que des suisses romand ... pas Jaunie vacances.


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Le coût parisien est dèja plus réaliste. En tout cas plus dans la norme. Et le prestataire est le même !
> 850 000  par an, dans le cas bordelais, ça signifie grosso modo que la société a facturé 1 000 journées par an, 5 000 journées en tout. C'est à dire 5 personnes à temps plein pendant 5 ans.




Bah si les personnes ne sont pas très douées, c'est faisable !  
Et la ville de Bordeaux pourra toujours passer une partie du budget en "formations de webmasters"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bah si les personnes ne sont pas très douées, c'est faisable !
> Et la ville de Bordeaux pourra toujours passer une partie du budget en "formations de webmasters"


C'est bizarre, je ne me souviens pourtant pas avoir travaill&#233; pour eux.


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Avril 2007)

:mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Avril 2007)

Besoin de fric ? 
Ils confondent pr&#233;vention et r&#233;colte de thunes


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Avril 2007)

T'as une source? &#231;a sent le 1er avril cette news...


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Avril 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Un cours de langue payé





supermoquette a dit:


> Prend celui-ci (deux ans d'impôts offerts à condition d'apprendre le züritütsch) :





odré a dit:


> Mon dieu ! :afraid:
> 
> Y'a quand même un vieux qui trouve ça pas très normal ...





supermoquette a dit:


> Oooooooooooooooptik zwo tausend



Cher amis Suisses-romands, ne faites pas trop vite votre valise comme Supermoquette, cette info était un joli poisson d'avril. De quoi faire jazer toute la Suisse! C'était bien marrant.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Cher amis Suisses-romands, ne faites pas trop vite votre valise comme Supermoquette, cette info était un joli poisson d'avril. De quoi faire jazer toute la Suisse! C'était bien marrant.



Tu veux pas aller vivre en suisse allemande alors ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2007)

Pas d'extension du domaine du porno


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Avril 2007)

Vin Diester doit être déçu...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

La machine à fabriquer des délinquants


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> La machine à fabriquer des délinquants



Et ça n'a pas l'air d'être un poisson d'avril.


----------



## Arlequin (4 Avril 2007)

:afraid: :hein:  

"j'ai sniff&#233; mon p&#232;re" .....

************************

Le policier qui avait tu&#233; un supporteur du PSG condamn&#233; pour escroquerie

edit: merci pascal, j'ignorais......sorry


----------



## Romuald (4 Avril 2007)

Et pas seulement dans les sondages : :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> :afraid: :hein:
> 
> "j'ai sniffé mon père" .....


Au moins, le recyclage des cendres paternelles en poudre à sniffer, c'est écologique.


----------



## Arlequin (4 Avril 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Au moins, le recyclage des cendres paternelles en poudre à sniffer, c'est écologique.


 
heureusement qu'il a été incinéré.... :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (4 Avril 2007)

Sniffer les cendres de *Keith Richards* ça risque de faire mal avec tout ce qu'il a dans le corps :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (4 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Sniffer les cendres de *Keith Richards* ça risque de faire mal avec tout ce qu'il a dans le corps :rateau:


 
il risque surtout de vite prendre feu.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> c&#8217;est r&#233;gl&#233;  _Nephou_



Tu sais qu'il est ill&#233;gal de commenter une d&#233;cision de justice en public ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Et pas seulement dans les sondages : :mouais:



Oui, mais lui, c'est pas pareil, les lois sont faites pour être respectées par les gens ordinaires, mais si on demande aux riches ou aux puissants d'en faire autant, alors, pourquoi se donner du mal à devenir riche et/ou puissant ? :mouais: 


_Pour le cas ou des belges, ou des suisses se seraient sournoisement glissés parmi le public, ceci est à prendre au second degré, hein !   _


----------



## Arlequin (4 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu sais qu'il est illégal de commenter une décision de justice en public ?


 
:rose:  ai édité/supprimé.....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2007)

Au pain sec et à l'eau 
Elle est belle la solidarité nationale. :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (4 Avril 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Au pain sec et à l'eau
> Elle est belle la solidarité nationale. :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


Rien d'étonnant...
On m'a collé un huissier aux fesses pour un retard de paiement de cantine, l'année dernière...   
Et les repas préparés... suffit de demander aux gamins ce qu'ils pensent de ces plats...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Au pain sec et à l'eau
> Elle est belle la solidarité nationale. :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:



Remarque, il y a progrès, moi, quand j'étais gamin, le pain sec et l'eau, c'était quand on *payait* la cantine :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu sais qu'il est illégal de commenter une décision de justice en public ?



Sérieux ... :mouais: ?  

Et c'est quoi cette loi ?


----------



## Arlequin (4 Avril 2007)

odr&#233;;4226030 a dit:
			
		

> S&#233;rieux ... :mouais: ?
> 
> Et c'est quoi cette loi ?


 
me suis aussi pos&#233; la question, bien que faisant confiance au sage Pascal, et j'ai trouv&#233; ceci

Bonne lecture


Alors, sur quoi repose donc cette l&#233;gende urbaine ?
Sur l'article 434-25 du Code p&#233;nal, qui sanctionne
Le fait de chercher &#224; jeter le discr&#233;dit, publiquement par actes, paroles, &#233;crits ou images de toute nature, sur un acte ou une d&#233;cision juridictionnelle, dans des conditions de nature &#224; porter atteinte &#224; l'autorit&#233; de la justice ou &#224; son ind&#233;pendance.​Notez que ce qui est interdit est de jeter le discr&#233;dit dans des conditions de nature &#224; porter atteinte &#224; l'autorit&#233; de la justice ou &#224; son ind&#233;pendance.
Pour &#234;tre parfaitement clair, le l&#233;gislateur pr&#233;cise &#224; l'alin&#233;a suivant que ces dispositions
ne s'appliquent pas aux commentaires techniques ni aux actes, paroles, &#233;crits ou images de toute nature tendant &#224; la r&#233;formation, la cassation ou la r&#233;vision d'une d&#233;cision.​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

Ok, d'où : 



> Donc quand un homme politique déclare, la main sur le cur, qu'il ne peut commenter une décision de justice, vous saurez désormais que de deux choses l'une : soit cette décision le dérange tant, par exemple parce qu'il a totalement omis de s'informer de son contenu, qu'il préfère esquiver la question, soit le seul commentaire qu'il pourrait faire chercherait immanquablement à jeter le discrédit sur cette décision dans des conditions de nature à porter atteinte à l'autorité de la justice ou à son indépendance.
> Et s'il invoque la séparation des pouvoirs, exigez donc, au nom de ce même principe, la suppression du poste gouvernemental de ministre de la justice, qui en est alors une violation bien plus grave.



Par contre est ce que ça veut dire que dans trois mois c'est bon ? 



> Notons toutefois que s'agissant d'un délit par voie de publication, il obéit à la prescription de trois mois.


----------



## Bassman (4 Avril 2007)

Nos bons hommes et/ou femmes* politiques semblent parfois oublier justement cette loi&#8230;

Car eux ne se g&#232;nent pas pour commenter une d&#233;cision (l'affaire outreau** me revient en t&#234;te)


* parit&#233; oblige 
** orthographe approximative

Quoiqu'en y repensant, y'a un truc qui me chiffonne.

Une d&#233;cision de justice est prononc&#233; apr&#232;s une d&#233;lib&#233;ration, qui englobe tout un tas de choix technique (pr&#233;m&#233;ditation, action involontaire, responsabilit&#233. A chaque argument "technique" un peine correspond, le jury, en son &#226;me et conscience comme on dit, r&#233;pond a ces questions.

Donc une condamnation tombe suite a ce d&#233;lib&#233;r&#233; technique.

Jusque l&#224;, ok. Mais on aurait pas le droit d'&#234;tre en d&#233;saccord avec une d&#233;cision ? Je comprend pas bien.
On peut tr&#232;s bien &#234;tre en d&#233;saccord tout en restant respectueux et pli&#233; &#224; la d&#233;cision de justice, sans remettre en cause l'appareil judiciaire ou les personnes qui ont rendu le verdict.

Ca me semble un poil contraire avec la d&#233;claration des droits de l'homme et la libert&#233; d'expression.


Vais demander a Rezba tiens.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2007)

Trois mois, non &#224; partir de l'acte constitutif du d&#233;lit, mais &#224; compter de la derni&#232;re r&#233;cidive en date. En termes clairs, chaque fois que tu &#233;voques ta publication d&#233;lictueuse, tu repousse d'autant sa prescription.

Cela dit, lorsque je parlais de "commenter", je n'entendais pas ce mot au sens technique du terme, mais bien &#224; celui sanctionn&#233; par la loi (et le commentaire d'Arlequin, &#224; savoir les smilies &#224; la fin de sa citation, entrait bien dans cette cat&#233;gorie).

Par ailleurs, il est &#224; noter que l'organe de publication est tenu pour "solidairement responsable" de celle ci, et peut donc &#234;tre poursuivi au m&#234;me titre que son auteur, d'o&#249; ma r&#233;action, car je savais bien qu'Arlequin, citoyen belge, de plus, apparemment, n'avait p&#234;ch&#233; que par ignorance.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Trois mois, non à partir de l'acte constitutif du délit, mais à compter de la dernière récidive en date. En termes clairs, chaque fois que tu évoques ta publication délictueuse, tu repousse d'autant sa prescription.



Donc si personne ne se plaint de la publication delictueuse, au bout de ce délai de trois mois, on ne peut te poursuivre ?

Ne connaissant pas non plus cette loi, j'aurais put aussi pêcher par ignorance


----------



## Arlequin (4 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> , à savoir les smilies à la fin de sa citation, entrait bien dans cette catégorie)..


 
le pouvoir des smiley's ....:afraid: , c'est fou quand on y pense.... 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... car je savais bien qu'Arlequin, citoyen belge, de plus, apparemment, n'avait pêché que par ignorance.


 
exact...... et dans tous les cas, que je puisse ou non (puisque ce n'est tout de même pas très clair) "commenter" graphiquement cette news, je n'ai aucune envie de risquer des ennuis ni pour moi, ni pour macg......

donc, en ce qui me concerne, affaire classée.....



Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... citoyen belge, de plus, apparemment....,


 
le pouvoir des mots....:afraid:, c'est fou quand on y pense.....   

à+


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2007)

odré a dit:


> Donc si personne ne se plaint de la publication delictueuse, au bout de ce délai de trois mois, on ne peut te poursuivre ?
> 
> Ne connaissant pas non plus cette loi, j'aurais put aussi pêcher par ignorance



Communément admise pour le commun des mortels (bien que "nul ne soit censé ignorer la loi), je ne sais pas si cette circonstance atténuante peut-être retenue pour une autruche kamikaze, qui, placée sous la protection du vent divin, ne saurait évidemment bénéficier de la même indulgence


----------



## rezba (4 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4226059 a dit:
			
		

> Nos bons hommes et/ou femmes* politiques semblent parfois oublier justement cette loi
> 
> Car eux ne se gènent pas pour commenter une décision (l'affaire outreau** me revient en tête)
> 
> ...




Heureusement que ce n'est pas interdit ! Mais c'est une phrase qu'on entend si souvent.
Ce qui est interdit, c'est de porter outrage à un magistrat à travers la critique que l'on peut faire de son travail.
Et ce qui est d'usage, lorsqu'on est parlementaire ou membre du gouvernement, c'est de respecter la séparation des pouvoirs, et l'indépendance théorique de la justice.
Je n'ai pas vraiment le temps de développer. Mais tu sais quoi ? Quand je me pose ce genre de questions, je commence par aller voir là : sur le blog d'éolas.


----------



## Arlequin (4 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Quand je me pose ce genre de questions, je commence par aller voir là : sur le blog d'éolas.


 
  d'où provient justement l'extrait que j'ai mentionné plus haut !


----------



## Bassman (4 Avril 2007)

J'ai tout lu avec plein d'attention dedans, donc si j'ai bien pig&#233;, on a le droit de critiquer la d&#233;cision mais pas le d&#233;cisionnaire.

J'ai bon ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2007)

Si j'ai bien tout compris, pas exactement. Tu peux &#233;mettre un avis technique sur une d&#233;cision (genre : "Il eut &#233;t&#233; possible d'envisager l'application de l'article gngngn de la loi du gngngn dans ce cas, ce qui eut pu amener des attendus diff&#233;rents"), mais par contre tu ne peux pas dire "cette d&#233;cision inique qui d&#233;shonore la justice etc ...

Le cas de l'affaire d'Outreau, &#233;voqu&#233; plus haut, outre le fait qu'il n'a pas forc&#233;ment &#233;t&#233; trait&#233; dans le plus strict respect de la loi, est tout de m&#234;me diff&#233;rent dans ce sens que les critiques ont &#233;t&#233; faites sur la d&#233;cision lorsqu'ont &#233;t&#233; rendus publics les &#233;l&#233;ments qui ont amen&#233;s son invalidation (tant que les condamn&#233;s &#233;taient les seuls, avec leurs avocats &#224; clamer leur innocence, on en restait au principe "des coupables qui se disent tous innocents", rien de nouveau sous le soleil ... Ni &#224; l'ombre). Par ailleurs, c'est le fonctionnement du syst&#232;me qui &#233;tait en cause plus que la d&#233;cision de justice en elle m&#234;me.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

Il parait que les lyonnais sont froids.


----------



## Romuald (5 Avril 2007)

Citation (l'espresso Télérama)
*Nouvelle brêle*
Du New York Times à MTV, on ne parle que de lui. Sanjaya Malakar est le vilain petit canard qui menace la réputation dAmerican Idol, pendant US de la Nouvelle Star. Daprès les commentateurs, Sanjaya est un des plus mauvais chanteurs jamais sélectionnés. Il passe, pourtant, les tours avec une facilité déconcertante. Explication : un complot orchestré par Howard Stern, provocateur-roi des médias US, qui appelle ses auditeurs à voter en masse pour Sanjaya et qui sest trouvé un relais de choix sur le site votefortheworst.com (VotezPourlePire.com) dont le jeune homme est la nouvelle idole. Aux dernières nouvelles, Sanjaya, 17 ans, supporterait mal cette gloire paradoxale. ? L.R.


----------



## Arlequin (6 Avril 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Citation (l'espresso Télérama)
> *Nouvelle brêle*
> Du New York Times à MTV, on ne parle que de lui. Sanjaya Malakar est le vilain petit canard qui menace la réputation dAmerican Idol, pendant US de la Nouvelle Star. Daprès les commentateurs, Sanjaya est un des plus mauvais chanteurs jamais sélectionnés. Il passe, pourtant, les tours avec une facilité déconcertante. Explication : un complot orchestré par Howard Stern, provocateur-roi des médias US, qui appelle ses auditeurs à voter en masse pour Sanjaya et qui sest trouvé un relais de choix sur le site votefortheworst.com (VotezPourlePire.com) dont le jeune homme est la nouvelle idole. Aux dernières nouvelles, Sanjaya, 17 ans, supporterait mal cette gloire paradoxale. ? L.R.


 
la preuve en video + commentaires :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2007)

Des secrets classés X


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Avril 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Des secrets classés X



 Même James Bond na pas osé !


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Avril 2007)

odr&#233;;4227712 a dit:
			
		

> Il parait que les lyonnais sont froids.



Les lyonnais, je sais pas. Mais les croix-roussiens, s&#251;r que non. Normal, parmi eux, y'a un coll&#232;gue crieur, G&#233;rald. Le Joss Leguern du gros caillou. G&#233;rald y crie tous les samedis, devant plusierus centaines de paires d'oreilles. Alors du coup, quand il s'met &#224; crier, n'importe l'heure, &#231;a rassemble tout d'suite du monde ! 
Le Crieur : 1 - Petit nicolas : 0 :rateau:


----------



## rezba (7 Avril 2007)

C'est &#231;a, fait ton mariole.

N'emp&#234;che que j'aurais bien voulu la voir, la cri&#233;e de ce matin. Devait &#234;tre un peu fier, le g&#233;rald. Il a du se faire rincer le gosier &#224; l'&#339;il toute la journ&#233;e.


----------



## La mouette (10 Avril 2007)

Vol à la Zidane


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Vol à la Zidane



 Faudrait quils tombent sur un gars qui combine la technique de Carl Lewis et de Mike Tyson juste pour rire 



Le "vol à la Zidane" n'aurait certainement plus le même goût.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2007)

Il n'y a pas d'âge pour entrer dans l'armée allemande.


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Il n'y a pas d'âge pour entrer dans l'armée allemande.


----------



## La mouette (11 Avril 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Il n'y a pas d'âge pour entrer dans l'armée allemande.



Les langes/Pampers© utilisés pour la guerre chimique ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Les langes/Pampers© utilisés pour la guerre chimique ?



Oui, et ils ont aussi le "lance biberon anti-char" !


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2007)

Pour les missions d'infiltrations par contre, c'est pas tr&#232;s discret, sauf si le petit vient de manger et entame sa sieste


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, et ils ont aussi le "lance biberon anti-char" !


Et la poussette lance-missile.


----------



## La mouette (11 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4232554 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les missions d'infiltrations par contre, c'est pas très discret, sauf si le petit vient de manger et entame sa sieste



Arme de défense, mieux que les oies .. personne n'approche à moins de 10 mètres, sans risquer des cris de bêtes féroces


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Arme de défense, mieux que les oies .. personne n'approche à moins de 10 mètres, sans risquer des cris de bêtes féroces



Ah oui, mais nan, là, les oies, l'avantage, c'est qu'une fois la guerre finie, tu peux toujours les embaucher dans une usine de confits et de foie gras, tandis que les bébés ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2007)

Pff&#8230; Tu sais pas c'qui est bon !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Avril 2007)

Lanceur de doudou int&#233;gr&#233;, et le lance-couche, pour &#233;viter le corps &#224; corps c'est tr&#232;s utile.


----------



## sylko (11 Avril 2007)

*Bill Gates pourrait être le prochain touriste de l'espace*















Le milliardaire américain Bill Gates à Washington, le 7 mars 2007


Le milliardaire américain Bill Gates, fondateur du géant informatique Microsoft, pourrait être le prochain touriste de l'espace, a affirmé mercredi le cosmonaute russe Fedor Iourtchikhine à bord de la station ISS, au côté du cinquième touriste spatial, Charles Simonyi. 
"Charles (Simonyi) nous a dit que Bill Gates s'apprêtait aussi à aller dans l'espace", a déclaré M. Iourtchikhine lors d'une conférence de presse par vidéoconférence retransmise sur la chaîne russe Rossiia.
"Quelqu'un d'autre fera un vol avec Bill Gates. C'est pour moi la plus grande surprise de ce vol", a-t-il ajouté.
Space Adventures, une société basée aux Etats-Unis qui organise ces voyages dans l'espace, a déclaré ne pas avoir entendu parler des projets de Bill Gates. "Space Adventures n'a eu aucun contact avec Bill Gates", a déclaré une porte-parole de la compagnie, Natalya Dedovets, jointe par l'AFP à Moscou.
L'Américain Charles Simonyi, 58 ans, a lui-même fait fortune chez Microsoft en tant que co-créateur des célèbres logiciels Word et Excel. Il a déboursé 25 millions de dollars pour son aventure spatiale.
Le vaisseau spatial russe Soyouz TMA-10, avec à son bord Charles Simonyi et deux cosmonautes russes (Oleg Kotov et Fedor Iourtchikhine), a quitté la Terre samedi et s'est arrimé dans la nuit de lundi à mardi à l'ISS.
Charles Simonyi est le cinquième touriste de l'espace, après l'Américain Dennis Tito (2001), le Sud-Africain Mark Shuttleworth (2002), l'Américain Greg Olsen (2005) et sa compatriote d'origine iranienne Anousheh Ansari (2006).

© AFP Agence France-Presse


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Avril 2007)

Parait même que moyennant réduction sur le voyage il installerait Vista sur les ordis de l'ISS

M'en vais aller acheter un casque moi


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2007)

Il a pas la condition physique pour aller dans l'espace Billou... pis si c'est pour nous fout' des virus sur la station, non merci


----------



## La mouette (11 Avril 2007)

Encore un acte humanitaire ?


----------



## sylko (11 Avril 2007)

Je savais que cette news allait en inspirer quelques uns.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Avril 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Parait même que moyennant réduction sur le voyage il installerait Vista sur les ordis de l'ISS




Ils peuvent dire adieu aux satellites 

"Démarrage de la fusée....

=====>>>> Fatal Error"


----------



## Lila (11 Avril 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> =====>>>> Fatal Error"




.....  ....oui, on m'appelle ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Avril 2007)

Oups....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Parait même que moyennant réduction sur le voyage il installerait Vista sur les ordis de l'ISS
> 
> M'en vais aller acheter un casque moi


Encore faudrait-il que les dits ordinateurs aient un autocollant "Vista capable".


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2007)

Si ces messieurs les aliens voulaient bien profiter de son passage pour nous concocter un p'tit enl&#232;vement et nous l'exp&#233;dier de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; de l'amas (de galaxies) de la vierge


----------



## al02 (11 Avril 2007)

Bilbo !


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Avril 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Bilbo !



Il a une bonne bouille! :love:


----------



## Amok (12 Avril 2007)

*Darfour : Google Earth témoin occulaire*


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> *Darfour : Google Earth témoin occulaire*



Surtout, ne pas oublier de lire les réactions à l'article !


----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2007)

Tout arrive


----------



## La mouette (13 Avril 2007)

Et bien ! Les singes vont en tomber de leur arbre


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Tout arrive





La mouette a dit:


> Et bien ! Les singes vont en tomber de leur arbre



On voit là une résurgence d'un faux problème vieux comme la théorie de l'évolution : En fait, ce qui cause souci, ça n'est pas que l'homme descende du singe. Non, en fait, le fond du problème, c'est que certains descendent plus vite que d'autres :rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (13 Avril 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Tout arrive



C'est qui Darwin et son histoire d'évolution ? :rose: 
La terre a été créée il y a 6000 ans par Dieu.
Je ne crois pas au carbone 14, c'est une pure invention.









...
Je plaisante mais certains y croient dur comme fer.  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (16 Avril 2007)

11 Septembre 2001 : les français en savaient beaucoup.


----------



## La mouette (16 Avril 2007)

Fusillade sur le campus de l'université de Virginia Tech


----------



## Nephou (16 Avril 2007)

&#8217;tain  _dingue &#233;galement &#224; quelle vitesse va l&#8217;info&#8230;_


----------



## La mouette (17 Avril 2007)

*Les biocarburants font flamber les prix de la bière et du pain*

*TENDANCE*. La Fédération allemande des boulangeries industrielles prédit une hausse de 10% du prix du pain; quant aux brasseurs, ils nont pas dautres choix que daugmenter leurs tarifs. En cause, lenvolée du prix de lorge qui a doublé depuis lan dernier. La culture de cette céréale, qui, une fois transformée en malt, entre dans la fabrication de la bière, est de plus en plus délaissée par les agriculteurs au profit de cultures desti nées aux biocarburants, subventionnées et plus lucratives. La surface cultivée dorge de brasserie recule au rythme de 5% par an dans le pays. Le brasseur belge InBev va ainsi «augmenter modérément» les prix en Allemagne au 1 er mai. Rade berger a indiqué quant à lui «étudier» une éventuelle hausse des prix, difficile à imposer dans ce secteur extrêmement concurrentiel en Allemagne ? *afp*


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Avril 2007)

Du coup ça résout le problème de conduite en état alcoolique. On pollue moins et on picole moins.


----------



## two (17 Avril 2007)

de toute facon  que tu carbure &#224; l'un ou &#224; l'autre tu vas payer plus cher


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> *Les biocarburants font flamber les prix de la bière et du pain*
> 
> *TENDANCE*. La Fédération allemande des boulangeries industrielles prédit une hausse de 10% du prix du pain; quant aux brasseurs, ils nont pas dautres choix que daugmenter leurs tarifs. En cause, lenvolée du prix de lorge qui a doublé depuis lan dernier. La culture de cette céréale, qui, une fois transformée en malt, entre dans la fabrication de la bière, est de plus en plus délaissée par les agriculteurs au profit de cultures desti nées aux biocarburants, subventionnées et plus lucratives. La surface cultivée dorge de brasserie recule au rythme de 5% par an dans le pays. Le brasseur belge InBev va ainsi «augmenter modérément» les prix en Allemagne au 1 er mai. Rade berger a indiqué quant à lui «étudier» une éventuelle hausse des prix, difficile à imposer dans ce secteur extrêmement concurrentiel en Allemagne ? *afp*





G2LOQ a dit:


> Du coup ça résout le problème de conduite en état alcoolique. On pollue moins et on picole moins.



T'as oublié d'ajouter "et de toute façon, ça mange pas de pain" !


----------



## La mouette (17 Avril 2007)

Faut investir dans la levure.. ça va grimper en flèche


----------



## Amok (17 Avril 2007)

L'Agence Magnum fête ses 60 ans.


----------



## Bassman (17 Avril 2007)

Tiens, Capa en fait parti ? Il avait pas fond&#233; l'agence Capa ? C'est en plus  ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2007)

La course des tortues


----------



## Amok (17 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4238939 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Capa en fait parti ? Il avait pas fondé l'agence Capa ? C'est en plus  ?



Rien à voir.


----------



## Bassman (17 Avril 2007)

Capa et Kappa, c'est &#231;a Amok ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Avril 2007)

n'au canada


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4239008 a dit:
			
		

> Capa et Kappa, c'est &#231;a Amok ?



Y a qu'&#224; pas Ja ! Kappa !


----------



## r e m y (17 Avril 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> La course des tortues


 
J'imagine d&#233;j&#224; les Compte-rendu de course chaque soir avec Gerard Holtz
"... aujourd'hui la tortue FleuryMichon a connu bien des avaries apr&#232;s s'&#234;tre emmel&#233; les pattes arri&#232;res dans le cable reliant sa camera embarqu&#233;e &#224; l'&#233;metteur satellite. 
La tortue Soci&#233;t&#233; G&#233;n&#233;rale en a profit&#233; pour reprendre la t&#234;te de course..." :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

Lire L'Article.

Je crois que sur ce point là on touche le fond .


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

Bientôt disponible dans second life : votre avatar se crée un avatar pour passer trois heures à se regarder répondre bêtement à des questions cons dans le confessional du loft


----------



## Bassman (17 Avril 2007)

Oula&#8230; c'est de pire en pire ce monde&#8230;

J'ai pas d'amis, de connaissance ni de talent, alors je vais devenir ma propre star, &#233;lu par moi m&#234;me&#8230;



En plus c'est d&#233;pass&#233; comme concept, y'a bien longtemps, je m'&#233;tais auto proclam&#233; superstar des forums macg&#233;.


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2007)

Boaf !...
Je suis s&#251;r qu'on a pas encore touch&#233; le fond.
En m&#234;me temps une fois au fond un bon coup de talon et hop on remonte...
Enfin, j'esp&#232;re... :afraid:


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Avril 2007)

Quand on se croit au fond du trou, t'as toujours un gars pour tendre une pelle...


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2007)

Like "Bernie" ?!...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Avril 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Lire L'Article.
> 
> Je crois que sur ce point l&#224; on touche le fond .


on dit toujours ca

et un peu plus tard ...y a pire
( mieux selon le concepteur bien entendu)

Et dans le  cr&#233;neau_ n'importe nawak_, pour faire du fric, l'humain est tr&#232;s- tr&#232;s cr&#233;atif, et peut descendre tr&#232;s- tr&#232;s bas.

On peut dire que  c'est un puissant fond 
( de commerce)

_ oh qu'elle est fine  _


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Quand on se croit au fond du trou, t'as toujours un gars pour tendre une pelle...



Ouais ! Ça peut toujours être pire !


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Avril 2007)

Déjà qu'à la base, Second Life c'est quand même une vaste connerie... :mouais:


----------



## Arlequin (17 Avril 2007)

ça pourrait effectivement être pire.... à ce sujet, pour les amateurs......on s'y croirait ! malheureusement :rose:


----------



## divoli (17 Avril 2007)

Et malheureusement, le pire n'est jamais décevant, comme disait l'autre... :hein:


----------



## liquid01 (17 Avril 2007)

autre actualit&#233; ....
un tchatteur discute sur msn avec une soit disant fille 
il comprends qu'elle est sucidaire
va au commissariat avec la discution  
la police la localise avec son ip
et sauve cette personne qui ... s'av&#233;re etre un jeune homme de 17 je crois


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Avril 2007)

Une nouvelle incroyable, Macgé n'est plus ce que c'était


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2007)

Atchoum !!... 


 :rateau:


----------



## mado (17 Avril 2007)

Comme quoi, y'a des bonnes nouvelles parfois. Je devrais me remettre à lire le journal.


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Atchoum !!...
> 
> 
> :rateau:


 
Mais je confirme! Y'avait pas besoin de torturer des rats de labo pour arriver à ces conclusions!

Moi y'a des années que je fais le constat que faire le ménage me déprime, alors que laisser l'appart en bordel avecc la poussière qui s'accumule partout me fait un bien terrible!  

Cela dit, si en plus je peux désormais me prévaloir d'une caution scientifique...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais je confirme! Y'avait pas besoin de torturer des rats de labo pour arriver &#224; ces conclusions!
> 
> Moi y'a des ann&#233;es que je fais le constat que faire le m&#233;nage me d&#233;prime, alors que laisser l'appart en bordel avecc la poussi&#232;re qui s'accumule partout me fait un bien terrible!
> 
> Cela dit, si en plus je peux d&#233;sormais me pr&#233;valoir d'une caution scientifique...



Oui, certes, mais l&#224; o&#249; le bas blesse, c'est que cette &#233;tude n'a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;alis&#233;e que sur des cobayes masculins :modo: :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Bassman (18 Avril 2007)

Normal, les cobayes f&#233;minins ne tiennent pas longtemps, &#224; la premi&#232;re t&#226;che au sol, infarctus


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4240114 a dit:
			
		

> Normal, les cobayes féminins ne tiennent pas longtemps, à la première tâche au sol, infarctus



Tu confond, là, mon bon nounours, les t*a*ches au sol leur donnent des t*â*ches à accomplir (ou à te faire accomplir)


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, certes, mais là où le bas blesse, c'est que cette étude n'a été réalisée que sur des cobayes masculins :modo: :casse: :hosto:


non non 
des souris... mâles

( et une souris , femelle , avec un bas je trouve pas ca blessant du tout)


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> non non
> des souris... m&#226;les
> 
> ( et une souris , femelle , avec un bas je trouve pas ca blessant du tout)



Je ne parlais pas de cochons d'inde (ou de Guin&#233;e pour les anglophones), mais de cobayes en tant que "sujets d'exp&#233;rience", au sens figur&#233;, donc, mon bon


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Avril 2007)

oui mais la question est : est ce que vous avez fais le ménage aujourd'hui ???

Non ?

Et bien tout le monde prend son balais et on nettoye


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne parlais pas de cochons d'inde (ou de Guinée pour les anglophones), mais de cobayes en tant que "sujets d'expérience", au sens figuré, donc, mon bon


mais je sais bien 
alalala

ceci dit si on prend ta définition : cobayes en tant que "sujets d'expérience"
ils sont forcément... masculins  
( et franchement, un cobaye avec des bas ,  t'imagines?  moi là ca me blesse)
------------------
j'ai déjà envoyé la nouvelle à quelques personnes  , elle réjouit  déjà  quelques  paresseux et paresseuses coté ménage.
C'est formidabe la science !


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu confond, là, mon bon nounours, les t*a*ches au sol leur donnent des t*â*ches à accomplir (ou à te faire accomplir)


Tiens c'est marrant ça... chez moi il parait (mais je n'ai pas pu vérifier... c'est juste ce que prétend ma femme), il parait donc que la tache est sur le canapé devant la télé.  

Bizarre ça, j'ai beau vérifier, je ne vois pas de tache sur ce canapé, moi...


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> oui mais la question est : est ce que vous avez fais le m&#233;nage aujourd'hui ???
> 
> Non ?
> 
> Et bien tout le monde prend son balais et on nettoye


 
Mais tu veux qu'on d&#233;prime tous alors???? 
Ou bien c'est juste pour ne pas perdre de vente de Prozac????


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Tiens c'est marrant ça... chez moi il parait (mais je n'ai pas pu vérifier... c'est juste ce que prétend ma femme), il parait donc que la tache est sur le canapé devant la télé.
> 
> Bizarre ça, j'ai beau vérifier, je ne vois pas de tache sur ce canapé, moi...



Attends, j'ai du la photographier ... Où c'est-y que j'l'ai mise ? Ah la voilà ! :


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Attends, j'ai du la photographier ... Où c'est-y que j'l'ai mise ? Ah la voilà ! :


tu as raison 
En regardant BIEN,  on distingue la tache


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Avril 2007)

Bon ben je m'y colle


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Avril 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais tu veux qu'on déprime tous alors????
> Ou bien c'est juste pour ne pas perdre de vente de Prozac????



Faire du chiffre, du chiffre


----------



## Craquounette (18 Avril 2007)

Euro 2012 en Pologne et en Ukraine

L'Italie ferait-elle les frais des dernières affaires touchant le calcio ?


----------



## Amok (19 Avril 2007)

Le styliste britannique John Galliano, qui travaille notamment pour la société Dior, a été condamné pour contrefaçon de l'oeuvre du photographe américain William Klein.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Le styliste britannique John Galliano, qui travaille notamment pour la soci&#233;t&#233; Dior, a &#233;t&#233; condamn&#233; pour contrefa&#231;on de l'oeuvre du photographe am&#233;ricain William Klein.


hmmm mouais
un point interessant dans cette histoire
(m&#234;me source)


> John Galliano ne contestait pas s'&#234;tre inspir&#233; de cette technique mais estimait qu'elle ne constituait pas un bien prot&#233;geable juridiquement.


tout le probleme est l&#224;
*ce* jugement ( en r&#233;f&#233;r&#233 dit que 


> "Ces &#233;l&#233;ments constituent une constante dans l'oeuvre peinte de William Klein, ne proc&#232;dent pas d'une id&#233;e non prot&#233;geable, mais bien d'une cr&#233;ation de forme portant la marque de sa personnalit&#233; propre"


on verra ce que diront  les suivants sur ce cas ou similaire 
( id&#233;e g&#233;nerale ou creation 100&#37; personnelle qui vaut signature)
c'est une question qui ressort r&#233;gulierement, et ici ce n'est qu'un des  &#233;pisodes.

Galliano dans cette affaire n'ayant pas fait de vagues, cela aurait du, aurait pu, &#234;re r&#233;gl&#233; hors des tribunaux.
La suite bient&#244;t car l'avocat de Klein a d&#233;cid&#233; d'aller plus loin ( assignation au fond).
Ce n'est pas fini.

edit 
et peut etre que ca peut se retourner.
Avec ce genre d'affaire rien n'est jou&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Le styliste britannique John Galliano, qui travaille notamment pour la société Dior, a été condamné pour contrefaçon de l'oeuvre du photographe américain William Klein.



J'aurais bien aimé voir ce qu'a fait Galliano dans ses pubs pour mesurer le plagiat. Mais c'est plus possible :rateau:

Ça se trouve Galliano voulait faire un clin d'oeil ou rendre un petit hommage à Klein


----------



## rezba (19 Avril 2007)

Oui, c'est plus que chaud, ce truc. Parce que Galliano n'a pas reproduit des &#339;uvres de Klein, il a fait "du Klein". Ce qui signifie, si l'on suit le jugement en question, que personne d'autre que Klein ne peut s'amuser &#224; laquer des planches contacts.

Je suis d'accord avec Pascalformac. Rien n'est encore gagn&#233; dans cette histoire.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2007)

Donc, les carottes ne sont pas encore cuites. C'est bon &#224; savoir. 

Saviez-vous qu'un fran&#231;ais consomme, en moyenne, 9.5 kilos de carottes par an?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)




----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ça se trouve Galliano voulait faire un clin d'oeil ou rendre un petit hommage à Klein


c'est une des  possibilités ( y en a d'autres)


rezba a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec Pascalformac. Rien n'est encore gagné dans cette histoire.


Et un jugement en referé ca  peut se retourner sur le long cours
et là on verra
on verra aussi  l'angle de la chose

bataille sur le concept: plagiat - hommage -contrefacon ou que sais je

ou vulgaire chasse au gros chèque
-----------
cette histoire est bien étrange


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2007)

Murde, va falloir que j'arr&#234;te de prendre des photos de nuit le jour, sinon Odr&#233; va me tomber dessus.


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Avril 2007)

faut vraiment que la technique soit une "marque de fabrique" je pense, parce qu'alors c'est facile et on ne fait plus ce que l'on veut... c'est un peu le danger de cela. Une technique, &#224; moins d'avoir &#233;t&#233; mise au point par l'artiste et d'&#234;tre tr&#232;s particuli&#232;re, n'appartient, pour moi, &#224; personne


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Donc, les carottes ne sont pas encore cuites. C'est bon à savoir.
> 
> Saviez-vous qu'un français consomme, en moyenne, 9.5 kilos de carottes par an?



Mais rapées, nature ou toutes catégories confondues.
Ah, si on les mettait bout à bout, toutes ces carottes, jusqu'où irai-t-on ?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais rapées, nature ou toutes catégories confondues.
> Ah, si on les mettait bout à bout, toutes ces carottes, jusqu'où irai-t-on ?


ben ca dépend
si c'est comme ca
IIII
pas loin

si c'est comme ca _ _ _ 
peut etre un peu plus loin 
Mais entre temps ce sera chapardé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Avril 2007)

Alerte au vibromasseur !


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2007)

> comment une hypothétique bombe a pu rester plus de 24 heures dans un coffre.



La postière est en fuite


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Murde, va falloir que j'arrête de prendre des photos de nuit le jour, sinon Odré va me tomber dessus.



Tu fais les photos que tu veux mais tu ne dis pas qu'elle est faîte de jour la nuit.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Oui, c'est plus que chaud, ce truc. Parce que Galliano n'a pas reproduit des &#339;uvres de Klein, il a fait "du Klein". Ce qui signifie, si l'on suit le jugement en question, que personne d'autre que Klein ne peut s'amuser &#224; laquer des planches contacts.




Si c'est bien de "_ la cr&#233;ation de forme portant la marque de sa personnalit&#233;_" dont il est question, c'est &#224; rapprocher d'un travail comme celui de de Viallat, par exemple. Dans ce cas, je pense qu'il aura gain de cause.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si c'est bien de "_ la création de forme portant la marque de sa personnalité_" dont il est question, c'est à rapprocher d'un travail comme celui de de Viallat, par exemple. Dans ce cas, je pense qu'il aura gain de cause.



C'est un peu spécieux, ça ! Picasso à utilisé pinceaux et spatules dans toutes son uvre, on ne va pas pour autant condamner tous ceux qui utilisent cette technique ! A ce compte, l'inventeur de la planche contact (ou un photographe qui en a fait beaucoup dans sa carrière) pourrait en demander (des comptes) à Klein !

non, je pense que c'est pascalformac qui tient l'explication la plus plausible, et que le reste ne sont que prétextes et fausses barbes :



			
				pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> ou vulgaire chasse au gros chèque



Lorsque je travaillais dans l'assurance, j'ai eu l'occasion de déjeuner avec la fille d'un peintre et sculpteur français récemment décédé, et très en vogue dans ces années là (début 80). Au cours du repas, elle m'a clairement expliqué que son père, de son vivant, et en privé, se payait bien la tête "des abrutis qui s'extasiaient sur son soit disant art, et faisaient sa fortune en achetant très cher ses croûtes immondes" (sic). Lui, ce qu'il aurait aimé, c'est faire du Renoir, du Manet ou du Degas, mais un peintre contemporain qui ferait du figuratif serait condamné à crever la misère à cause du snobisme généralisé des prétendus amateurs d'art. D'après lui, l'immense majorité des artistes contemporains à succès étaient de nouveaux Boronali. Je pense que Klein fait partie du troupeau.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Avril 2007)

Je n'ai pas la r&#233;ponse mais je trouve que cette niouze est interessante &#224; plus d'un titre.

-Definition de l'art et de ce qui est "art personnel" ou technique
-rapport art et fric ( de tout temps)
-juridisation:  Un juge qui  de fait est charg&#233; de definir l'enjeu? Definit il l'art? Est ce son r&#244;le?

A ce sujet , rien de nouveau sous le soleil, un ant&#233;cedent c&#233;l&#232;bre:
 le proces americain  en 1927 concernant  une oeuvre de Brancusi ( l_'oiseau dans l'espace)_ que certains voyaient comme une oeuvre d'art et d'autres , la douane americaine , comme de la matiere premi&#232;re import&#233;e ( et donc taxable). Brancusi a gagn&#233;

Par ailleurs Galliano et Klein sont pile  &#224; la crois&#233;e de tout ca : A la fois entrepeneurs  et artistes
(un cr&#233;ateur de v&#234;tements peut &#234;tre vu comme un assembleur de bouts de tissus ou... un artiste
 et un artiste multiformes comme Klein  &#234;tre un n&#233;gociant malin)


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2007)

Ca fait un peu chasse au gros ch&#232;que de la part de Klein quand m&#234;me.

Ou Klein souhaitait rester le seul a utiliser cette technique, mais on tombe dans un d&#233;lire compl&#232;tement absurde.

Pourquoi Roberto n'attaquerai pas les autres dessinateurs parce son style c'est &#224; la planche a dessin pour Rob et Pepita, et que donc les autres le plagie&#8230;

Path&#233;tique.


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2007)

la nature ce venge et c'est bien fait  



> vendredi 20 avril 2007, 22h38
> Canada: difficile assistance à une centaine de bateaux pris dans les glaces
> 
> OTTAWA (AFP) - Les garde-côtes canadiens comptaient vendredi sur un changement de vents pendant le week-end pour commencer à dégager une centaine de bateaux de chasseurs de phoques bloqués dans les glaces au large de Terre-Neuve, tout en soulignant que cela prendrait du temps.
> ...


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Avril 2007)

Voilà ce qui arrive quand on se fait une _Phocidé_ de la situation.


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Avril 2007)

Ben là, c'est pas drôle du tout


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben l&#224;, c'est pas dr&#244;le du tout&#8230;



Non, finalement, rien, mais je n'en pense pas moins , bien, pour "le pays des droits de l'homme"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Avril 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben là, c'est pas drôle du tout


Big Brother is watching you.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Avril 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben là, c'est pas drôle du tout



Quelle bande d'enflure...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2007)

en ce jour b&#233;ni, o&#249; il est interdit de parler poli****e, j'aime tout le monde, les oiseaux, les chiens, les chats et surtout vous tous. Vous &#232;tes tous mes amis, le caf&#233; chauffe sur le feu, la poule est dans son pot...

Jamais, ha non, &#231;a jamais, je ne dirai du mal de mon prochain, je vous aime tous je vous dis:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 


Pays de M***e  

Woulf, La mouette, Mamy, SM et tous les autres qui avez l'air de vivre sur vos pieds et pas sur la t&#234;te: qu'avez vous fait pour ne pas m&#233;riter &#231;a?

Salutations 


*J'ai bon l&#224;?* je suis dans la ligne?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> *J'ai bon là?* je suis dans la ligne?



Ch'sais pas, mais si le nain risible est élu, *tu es* bon, là ...  Il parait qu'il veut rouvrir Cayenne, tu verras, la Guyane, c'est parait-il un des derniers paradis tropicaux (mais alors, vraiment trop :sick


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ch'sais pas, mais si le nain risible est &#233;lu, *tu es* bon, l&#224; ...  Il parait qu'il veut rouvrir Cayenne, tu verras, la Guyane, c'est parait-il un des derniers paradis tropicaux (mais alors, vraiment trop :sick


Et comme en Guyane il y a la base de lancement des fus&#233;es Ariane, il pourra m&#234;me t'exp&#233;dier dans l'espace. Un long voyage sans retour.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Et comme en Guyane il y a la base de lancement des fus&#233;es Ariane, il pourra m&#234;me t'exp&#233;dier dans l'espace. Un long voyage sans retour.



moi qui ai toujours r&#234;v&#233; d'espace!

Note pour pascal: j'aurai pu &#233;crire J'ambon, mais je me suis dit qu'on allait d&#233;j&#224; &#224; la boucherie, alors j'allais pas y rajouter de la charcuterie.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2007)

_D'accord, d'accord, pas super dr&#244;le, hors sujet, tout &#231;a..._


----------



## Nephou (22 Avril 2007)

(air distant comme si de rien n&#8217;&#233;tait)  &#8220;non rien&#8221;


----------



## al02 (24 Avril 2007)

N'utilisez qu'une seule feuille !  


Puis si problème :


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2007)

J'esp&#232;re qu'elle r&#233;cup&#232;re ses vieux papiers&#8230; serait bien plus efficace en terme de poids&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2007)

al02 a dit:


> N'utilisez qu'une seule feuille !



Tiens et si elle se démaquillait avec un carré de PQ, c'est pas une bonne idée ça !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2007)

odr&#233;;4246057 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens et si elle se d&#233;maquillait avec un carr&#233; de PQ, c'est pas une bonne id&#233;e &#231;a !



T'appelle &#231;a "se d&#233;maquiller", toi  :affraid:

Tu te maquille &#224; de dr&#244;les d'endroits


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Avril 2007)

Pourquoi les sites belges et suisses ont saut&#233;s dimanche soir...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Pourquoi les sites belges et suisses ont sautés dimanche soir...



Ils sont quand même gonflés au journal _Le Soir_  Ils n'ont rien prévu au niveau augmentation de la bande passante et ils disent qu'ils ont été piratés. 

Un bloggeur s'interroge


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Avril 2007)

une autre : 

Une nuit &#224; la d&#233;rive


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2007)

Drame au zizzi


----------



## elKBron (24 Avril 2007)

c est peut etre votre voisin..;
j adore les commentaires


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Une nuit à la dérive



"Le viel homme et la mer"


----------



## elKBron (25 Avril 2007)

Faisez gaffe avec les videos


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Avril 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> Faisez gaffe avec les videos


De toute fa&#231;on la vitesse c'est d&#233;pass&#233;&#8230; Demandez aux filles pour voir&#8230;


----------



## r0m1 (25 Avril 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> De toute façon la vitesse c'est dépassé Demandez aux filles pour voir



Ah ça, plus c'est court, moins c'est...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Ah ça, plus c'est court, moins c'est...



Long ? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2007)

Quelqu'un a besoin de papier ?!...


----------



## Bassman (26 Avril 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> Faisez gaffe avec les videos



C'est proche du zèle quand même là...

J'ai un pote qui a été verbalisé, pour une priorité a droite qu'il n'aurait pas observé (y'avait personne qui venait de la droite) du fait d'un policier, hors service, qui a téléphoné à sa brigade CRS.

2 CRS sont arrivé 10-15 minutes après, le mec les attendait près de la bagnole du pote, pendant qu'on était en train de se changer pour notre entraînement de rugby. Et ils l'ont verbalisé sans jamais avoir constaté l'infraction


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2007)

GodTube


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Avril 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> GodTube



OMFG!





==>[]


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Avril 2007)

En bon français: _"Oh mon Dieu!"_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> En bon français: _"Oh mon Dieu!"_



Manque un mot non?


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2007)

Internet ne vous oubliera pas.

(Suivez les liens de l'article, c'est fort intéressant. Un + particulier pour celui-là).


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2007)

Dell choisit officiellement Ubuntu pour ses PC sous Linux


----------



## JPTK (2 Mai 2007)

al02 a dit:


> N'utilisez qu'une seule feuille !
> 
> 
> Puis si probl&#232;me :



Trop classe, top &#233;colo et tout, gr&#226;ce &#224; Sheryl l'&#233;cologie redore son blason et son image un peu superficielle bobo :rateau:  



> J'ai con&#231;u une ligne de v&#234;tements dot&#233;s de ce que j'appelle +une manche pour le d&#238;ner+", explique-t-elle. "La manche est d&#233;tachable et peut &#234;tre remplac&#233;e par une autre +manche pour le d&#238;ner+ apr&#232;s usage. *Cela permettra de pouvoir essuyer sa bouche sur sa manche plut&#244;t que de jeter un autre produit en papier &#224; peine utilis&#233;*.


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Trop classe, top écolo et tout, grâce à Sheryl ...:rateau:


 

Tant qu'à faire, je lui suggère ce genre de papier
http://www.aquadesign.be/news/article-7820.php


----------



## Amok (3 Mai 2007)

Préparez-vous aux "minisodes".


----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Préparez-vous aux "minisodes".


De mieux en mieux !....


----------



## Amok (3 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> De mieux en mieux !....



J'aime beaucoup le concept : "_Le minisode conserve un d&#233;but, une fin et une trame intelligible, *le tout exp&#233;di&#233; en moins de cinq minutes*. Un exemple avec __Dr&#244;les de Dames__. __&#171; Elles sont en r&#233;union, *Charlie leur donne la mission par interphone, il y a quelques combats puis une course poursuite, et elles attrapent le m&#233;chant *&#187;__, explique Steve Mosko, le pr&#233;sident de Sony Pictures Television. __Puis on les voit de retour pour le d&#233;briefing__"_.


Je sens que je vais &#234;tre accroc ! :love:

Je vais proposer l'id&#233;e pour le blog macg: _Un nioub de pointe, pose une question dans "internet" pour les t&#233;l&#233;chargements ill&#233;gaux. Le temps d'ouvrir l'interface de mod&#233;ration, de cliquer: il est banni_. Le tout en moins de 5 minutes. Va va cartonner !


----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup le concept : "_Le minisode conserve un d&#233;but, une fin et une trame intelligible, *le tout exp&#233;di&#233; en moins de cinq minutes*. Un exemple avec __Dr&#244;les de Dames__. __&#171; Elles sont en r&#233;union, *Charlie leur donne la mission par interphone, il y a quelques combats puis une course poursuite, et elles attrapent le m&#233;chant *&#187;__, explique Steve Mosko, le pr&#233;sident de Sony Pictures Television. __Puis on les voit de retour pour le d&#233;briefing__"_.
> 
> 
> Je sens que je vais &#234;tre accroc ! :love:


Mieux encore !...
Imagine pour les films de.. "_boules_"...
Fini les sc&#232;nes o&#249; il ne se passe rien !... 
Que de l'action !... 


P.S : 5mn, c'est impec !... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je sens que je vais être accroc ! :love:



Tu ferais moins l'enthousiaste avec le concept de minipipe...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu ferais moins l'enthousiaste avec le concept de minipipe...



C'est "minisodes" pas "minisodos"... t'es vraiment qu'une boule de vice...


----------



## jahrom (3 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J _Un nioub de pointe, pose une question dans "internet" pour les téléchargements illégaux. Le temps d'ouvrir l'interface de modération, de cliquer: il est banni_. Le tout en moins de 5 minutes. Va va cartonner !



Et ou peut on pirater ces minisodes ?


----------



## rezba (3 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Mieux encore !...
> Imagine pour les films de.. "_boules_"...
> Fini les scènes où il ne se passe rien !...
> Que de l'action !...
> ...




Joanes, dis-nous qui a inventé ça, dejà ?


----------



## joanes (3 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Joanes, dis-nous qui a invent&#233; &#231;a, dej&#224; ?





C'est lui  , ce cher Fabrice qui a tant &#233;gay&#233; certain mercredi apr&#232;s-midi.


----------



## Bassman (3 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup le concept : "_Le minisode conserve un début, une fin et une trame intelligible, *le tout expédié en moins de cinq minutes*. Un exemple avec __Drôles de Dames__. __« Elles sont en réunion, *Charlie leur donne la mission par interphone, il y a quelques combats puis une course poursuite, et elles attrapent le méchant *»__, explique Steve Mosko, le président de Sony Pictures Television. __Puis on les voit de retour pour le débriefing__"_.
> 
> 
> Je sens que je vais être accroc ! :love:
> ...



Je pense que tu peux faire mieux, sur macgé.

Surveiller un nouvel inscrit sur macgé, et le bannir juste avant qu'il poste son topic dans "internet"


----------



## rezba (3 Mai 2007)

joanes a dit:


> C'est lui  , ce cher Fabrice qui a tant égayé certain mercredi après-midi.
> 
> 
> ​



Oui, c'est lui !
Il l'a dit un jour, dans une emission télé : sa passion, c'est de remonter les films de boules qu'il a enregistré, pour ne garder que les meilleures scènes. Les minizobes, quoi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Pr&#233;parez-vous aux "minisodes".


C'est pas nouveau &#231;a. 
Sur TF1, ils ont d&#233;j&#224; minisoder (n&#233;ologisme de mon cr&#251 leurs s&#233;ries en les faisant passer de 90 mn &#224; 52 mn.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2007)

http://www.swissinfo.org/fre/swissinfo.html?siteSect=143&sid=7784398



> *Inde: les deux pieds dans la tombe*
> PATNA - Des centaines de curieux affluent en Inde orientale pour voir un vieil homme qui, inconsolable de la perte de sa femme, vit depuis six ans dans sa propre tombe en attendant la mort. Pour s'occuper, il arrache les mauvaises herbes ou s'allonge au fond de la fosse.
> 
> Le vieil homme, qui dit avoir 103 ans, appartient &#224; une caste d'Hindous qui enterre ses morts. Il a creus&#233; sa tombe juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de celle de sa femme, d&#233;c&#233;d&#233;e &#224; la fin des ann&#233;es 90.
> ...


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Mai 2007)

_Si vie et mort joignent leurs doigts pour t'étrangler, trop morte vie et mort trop vive, 
alors t'imposent de rejoindre en germe de fleur et grain de blé l'essentiel des choses._

-*Roger Rabiniaux*-


----------



## JPTK (4 Mai 2007)

*ARRETEZ DE VOUS AMUSER !!*​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mai 2007)

Les chimpanzés, presque humains et parfois même plus intelligents


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Les chimpanzés, presque humains et parfois même plus intelligents



Et surtout, souvent beaucoup moins cons ...


----------



## flotow (5 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et surtout, souvent beaucoup moins cons ...



Parce que t'en a deja croisé sur MacG?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Parce que t'en a deja croisé sur MacG?



Je ne suis pas un bot égaré dans un univers à la "Tron", je dois frapper sur un clavier pour apparaître ici, mais ailleurs, je suis une vraie personne, avec une vraie vie en dehors de MacGe !


----------



## rezba (5 Mai 2007)

Un h&#244;tel z&#233;ro &#233;toile pour Paris Hilton... 

(je trouve pas &#231;a dr&#244;le, hein. Juste navrant. Navrant qu'elle aille en t&#244;le, navrant qu'elle se soit crue au dessus des lois.)


----------



## La mouette (5 Mai 2007)

Elle a pas pris l'avocat d'O.J. Simpson ??


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Mai 2007)

Héhé, ça va être la simple life pour elle.   

  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mai 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Héhé, ça va être la simple life pour elle.
> 
> :rateau:


Oui mais sans autres caméras que les caméras de surveillance de la prison. Ca va être dur pour elle.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Un h&#244;tel z&#233;ro &#233;toile pour Paris Hilton...
> 
> (je trouve pas &#231;a dr&#244;le, hein. Juste navrant. Navrant qu'elle aille en t&#244;le, navrant qu'elle se soit crue au dessus des lois.)


Curieusement je ne trouve pas ca navrant , mais parfaitement normal  puisque c'est la loi de son pays
le truc qui est agacant:  Que ca soit un &#233;venement  pipeule ...
et qu' elle sera en toute " &#233;galit&#233;" mise  en zone VIP
( qui bien entendu n'existe pas , mais est une r&#233;alit&#233; dans tous les pays)

Et j'esp&#232;re qu'elle ira pas en t&#244;le , parce que l&#224; elle risque de se couper..


----------



## flotow (5 Mai 2007)

en meme temps, la taule, c'est comme le ban sur MacG... 
sauf qu'a MacG, y'a pas de ban V.I.P 
par 'ban V.I.P', j'entend bien sur un ban ou on peut encore poster


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> , j'entend bien sur un ban ou on peut encore poster


une sorte de ban public
( très capilotractée celle là mais néanmoins subtile )


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2007)

À 8 et 11 ans, ils sont menacés de fichage génétique pour vol de jouets


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Mai 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> À 8 et 11 ans, ils sont menacés de fichage génétique pour vol de jouets


 
Ils ne pourront pas être pharmacien


----------



## flotow (5 Mai 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ils ne pourront pas être pharmacien



Oh les pauvres :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Mai 2007)

Bah, ils feront de la politique alors.


----------



## spud34 (6 Mai 2007)

Réaction d' Apple à la notation Greenpeace


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Réaction d' Apple à la notation Greenpeace



Déjà bu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bah, ils feront de la politique alors.



Je ne suis pas certain qu'un vol de jouet ou de bonbon dans un magasin puisse rendre assez corrompu pour ça  Ou alors peut-être si à la suite de ça, on leur colle une très longue peine de prison :mouais:


----------



## flotow (6 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ou alors peut-être si à la suite de ça, on leur colle une très longue peine de prison :mouais:



On peut pas, ils ont deja volé la colle...


----------



## Romuald (6 Mai 2007)

Citation d'une dépêche de France Info :

*PARIS (AFP)
6 Mai 2007 18h27

Les Français se pressent aux urnes pour départager Royal et Sarkozy

Les Français se pressaient aux urnes dimanche pour choisir leur président(e): l'UMP Nicolas Royal, 53 ans, première femme à  accéder à  une finale pour l'Elysée.

*

Je jure n'avoir rien modifié !


----------



## Arlequin (8 Mai 2007)

Avec Tunick, sans tunique

    ....


----------



## al02 (8 Mai 2007)

Alerte : Il est mal, il a bu


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2007)

Va falloir renommer le feuilleton, &#231;a devrait plut&#244;t &#234;tre "Alerte *au* Malibu&#169;" !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2007)

L'iPod antisèche


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Mai 2007)

Ben oui je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait pour les verbes irr&#233;guliers en allemand... 

C'est vachement plus pratique avec l'ipod nano par contre 
Sauf que moi je me sers des notes, pas des &#233;couteurs


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben oui je l'ai déjà fait pour les verbes irréguliers en allemand...
> 
> C'est vachement plus pratique avec l'ipod nano par contre
> Sauf que moi je me sers des notes, pas des écouteurs



Le derniere fois que tu as eu 2/20 tu avais utilisé un iPod Shuffle?  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le derniere fois que tu as eu 2/20 tu avais utilisé un iPod Shuffle?  :rateau:



Non, ce jour là, il avait son Palm tungstène, avec un Shuffle, il ne dépasse pas 0/20


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mai 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Alerte : Il est mal, il a bu





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Va falloir renommer le feuilleton, &#231;a devrait plut&#244;t &#234;tre "Alerte *au* Malibu&#169;" !


cette histoire est instructive et assez complexe.
Selon moi assez typique de "partie de billard &#224; 3 bandes " dont l'un des coups serait
" utilisons le web"

Pourquoi?
Le David est s&#233;par&#233; de sa femme depuis environ un an.
Il y a conflit concernant finances et gardes des enfants (2 filles  mineures).


et c'est l&#224; que le jeu de billard est interessant : 
la vid&#233;o fut film&#233;e par l'une des filles -mineure je le rappelle- de David H , et semble t-il mis en ligne par elle ou ... sa m&#232;re.
Comment fut film&#233; cette video?
Dans quel but?
Pourquoi mise en ligne?
Qui manipule qui?

Un juge a pour l'instant  temporis&#233; et interdit tous contacts entre David H et les filles.
et va enqu&#234;ter concernant cette &#233;trange vid&#233;o.
Et cette mise en ligne qui faisait peut &#234;tre partie d'un plan concert&#233; digne d'un polar noir  risque de se retourner contre la  ou les personnes qui pensaient en tirer avantage.

edit
correctif de citation


----------



## rezba (10 Mai 2007)

On recherche un actionnaire de Bollor&#233; qui n'aime pas le Pr&#233;sident &#233;lu.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> À 8 et 11 ans, ils sont menacés de fichage génétique pour vol de jouets



Du fichage génétique des enfants


----------



## golf (10 Mai 2007)

On est prié de laisser ses couteaux au vestiaire   

Les Français "pas choqués" par les vacances de Nicolas Sarkozy


----------



## tirhum (11 Mai 2007)

golf a dit:


> Les Français "pas choqués" par les vacances de Nicolas Sarkozy


Ce qui m'ennuie avec les sondages quel qu'ils soient et qu'on nous balance comme ça...
C'est que je ne voit pas les questions exactes qui ont été posées.


----------



## golf (11 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ce qui m'ennuie avec les sondages quel qu'ils soient et qu'on nous balance comme ça...
> C'est que je ne voit pas les questions exactes qui ont été posées.


Page 20 :

- Q: Vous savez que Nicolas Sarkozy effectue actuellement un séjour à Malte. Selon vous, les conditions de ce séjour sont-elles... ? 

Pas choquantes : 58% 
Choquantes  : 42% 
NSP  : 0% 



nb : en te levant tôt, tu pourras tout lire


----------



## tirhum (11 Mai 2007)

golf a dit:


> (...)
> nb : en te levant tôt, tu pourras tout lire


Pas le temps, je bosse comme un "nègre"... 
4h de sommeil par nuit....


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ce qui m'ennuie avec les sondages quel qu'ils soient et qu'on nous balance comme &#231;a...
> C'est que je ne voit pas les questions exactes qui ont &#233;t&#233; pos&#233;es.





golf a dit:


> Page 20 :
> 
> - Q: Vous savez que Nicolas Sarkozy effectue actuellement un s&#233;jour &#224; Malte. Selon vous, les conditions de ce s&#233;jour sont-elles... ?
> 
> ...


A propos de ce sondage
Vous avez vu  le d&#233;tail rigolo?

Cherchez qui d&#233;tient 40% de  cet institut de sondage   * 
Apr&#232;s ce sera &#224; vous de voir qui m&#232;ne en bateau qui...
(pour ainsi dire)

* pour les flemmards un certain.. Bollor&#233;.


----------



## Amok (11 Mai 2007)

C'est toujours une actualité.


----------



## tirhum (11 Mai 2007)

Vos "papiers", S.V.P....


----------



## golf (11 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas le temps, je bosse comme un "nègre"...


"nègre" :mouais: 

"nègre"  

P. Nègre  

Picsou Pascal Nègre


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

C.V. 2.0


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

S**** tue


----------



## golf (11 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est toujours une actualit&#233; Rouillan sans pudeur.


Caract&#233;ristique, cette propension de la gauche &#224; soutenir des assassins, condamn&#233;s dans les r&#232;gles, n'ayant jamais &#233;mis le moindre regret concernant leur actes ou le moindre sentiment de honte vis &#224; vis des proches des victimes.
C'est aussi une caract&#233;ristique de cette m&#234;me gauche, dite sociale, &#224; syst&#233;matiquement passer &#224; la trappe les victimes de ces assassins !


----------



## rezba (11 Mai 2007)

C'est vrai, ce que tu dis. Moi aussi, &#231;a m'a d&#233;goutt&#233;, tout ce soutien &#224; Maurice Papon.


----------



## r e m y (11 Mai 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> S**** tue


 
Durex va-t-il devoir inscrire cet avertissement sur ses boites?


----------



## r e m y (11 Mai 2007)

golf a dit:


> ....
> Les Français "pas choqués" par les vacances de Nicolas Sarkozy


 

Actualité amusante ou pas....  désolé mais là je vote "ou pas" ! :mouais:


----------



## golf (11 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> C'est vrai, ce que tu dis. Moi aussi, &#231;a m'a d&#233;goutt&#233;, tout ce soutien &#224; Maurice Papon.


Ah ben oui, mais ce soutien a quand m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; moins efficace que la protection d'un Mitterrand pour son copain* 

* pas envie de lancer une pol&#233;mique


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mai 2007)

Bientôt le "plein emploi"...  :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mai 2007)

golf a dit:


> Les Français "pas choqués" par les vacances de Nicolas Sarkozy


En même temps, ce n'est pas ce qu'il a fait de plus choquant. Et bien qu'ayant peu de sympathie pour NS - et c'est peu dire, je trouve qu'il n'y a pas de quoi en faine un fromage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> En même temps, ce n'est pas ce qu'il a fait de plus choquant. Et bien qu'ayant peu de sympathie pour NS - et c'est peu dire, je trouve qu'il n'y a pas de quoi en faine un fromage.



T'es marrant, toi, si tu crois que c'est facile de trouver des "non-évènements" assez accrocheurs pour passer au journal de 20 H, ils se rabattent sur ce qu'ils trouvent :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...au journal de 20 H, ils se rabattent sur ce qu'ils trouvent :mouais:


comme des vautours...

&#224; d&#233;faut d'avoir de la vraie info, autant donner des faits divers...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> comme des vautours...
> 
> à défaut d'avoir de la vraie info, autant donner des faits divers...



Oh, tu sais, c'est pas très "divers", en ce moment (je trouve même que ça devient diablement répétitif, à croire qu'ils ont enregistrés un JT qu'ils nous repassent deux fois par jpur ), et appeler ça "des faits", c'est un peu exagéré, nan ?


----------



## rezba (11 Mai 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> En m&#234;me temps, ce n'est pas ce qu'il a fait de plus choquant. Et bien qu'ayant peu de sympathie pour NS - et c'est peu dire, je trouve qu'il n'y a pas de quoi en faine un fromage.



Non, c'est vrai. Qu'un industriel pr&#234;te au pr&#233;sident &#233;lu un avion qui appartient &#224; son groupe, et non &#224; lui (ce qui, dans le pass&#233;, fut d&#233;nonc&#233; au sein m&#234;me de ce groupe comme un abus de bien social), pour que ledit pr&#233;sident aille se reposer sur un yacht appartenant &#224; l'industriel en question, ce n'est pas choquant. 
S'il s'av&#232;re que le gouvernement nomm&#233; par le futur pr&#233;sident donne l'autorisation &#224; l'industriel en question d'acheter TF1, on pourra juste soup&#231;onner l'op&#233;ration d'&#234;tre un &#233;l&#233;ment de corruption passive.
Mais comme le pr&#233;sident &#233;lu a annonc&#233; son intention de baisser &#224; 5 ans, temps d'instruction inclus, la prescription des abus de biens sociaux, des conflits d'int&#233;r&#234;ts et des faits de corruption, &#231;a ne devrait pas avoir trop de cons&#233;quences.


----------



## Amok (11 Mai 2007)

golf a dit:


> Caractéristique, cette propension de la gauche à soutenir des assassins, condamnés dans les règles, n'ayant jamais émis le moindre regret concernant leur actes ou le moindre sentiment de honte vis à vis des proches des victimes.
> C'est aussi une caractéristique de cette même gauche, dite sociale, à systématiquement passer à la trappe les victimes de ces assassins !



En l'occurrence, aucun rapport. Il s'agit simplement d'un état de fait des prisons françaises, écrit par un "utilisateur". Trouver en détention longue un témoin non condamné, ca ne doit pas être si évident.
Je ne vois absolument pas le rapport avec un pardon pour ses actes, ou une ignorance des victimes.
Rentre les dents: depuis dimanche soir tu as visiblement retrouvé tes instincts de carnassier.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Non, c'est vrai. Qu'un industriel prête au président élu un avion qui appartient à son groupe, et non à lui (ce qui, dans le passé, fut dénoncé au sein même de ce groupe comme un abus de bien social), pour que ledit président aille se reposer sur un yacht appartenant à l'industriel en question, ce n'est pas choquant.
> S'il s'avère que le gouvernement nommé par le futur président donne l'autorisation à l'industriel en question d'acheter TF1, on pourra juste soupçonner l'opération d'être un élément de corruption passive.
> Mais comme le président élu a annoncé son intention de baisser à 5 ans, temps d'instruction inclus, la prescription des abus de biens sociaux, des conflits d'intérêts et des faits de corruption, ça ne devrait pas avoir trop de conséquences.


Ce n'est pas choquant pour moi car ça cadre parfaitement avec le personnage. Il n'y a rien de surprenant là-dedans. Et au passage, ça en dit long sur la posture proche du peuple qu'il a adopté pendant la campagne.


----------



## r e m y (11 Mai 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce n'est pas choquant pour moi car &#231;a cadre parfaitement avec le personnage. Il n'y a rien de surprenant l&#224;-dedans. Et au passage, &#231;a en dit long sur la posture proche du peuple qu'il a adopt&#233; pendant la campagne.


 

Que ce ne soit pas surprenant c'est une chose, il n'emp&#234;che que cette connivence affich&#233;e entre un Pr&#233;sident et un patron de Presse et de t&#233;l&#233; reste, &#224; mes yeux, choquante. 

D'autant que Vincent Bollor&#233; n'est pas connu comme un m&#233;c&#232;ne d&#233;sint&#233;ress&#233;... donc la question &#224; se poser est "qu'attend-il en retour?"

Clairement ce n'est pas le caract&#232;re "luxueux" du s&#233;jour qui me pose souci.... (de ce c&#244;t&#233; il y a des pr&#233;c&#233;dents avec J Chirac et avant F Mitterand), c'est le mode de financement de ces agapes (auxquelles on peut ajouter le d&#238;ner puis la nuit au Fouquet's aux frais de la Famille Barri&#232;re)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Que ce ne soit pas surprenant c'est une chose, il n'emp&#234;che que cette connivence affich&#233;e entre un Pr&#233;sident et un patron de Presse et de t&#233;l&#233; reste, &#224; mes yeux, choquante.


Cher r&#233;my,

Sur le fond, je suis d'accord que &#231;a craint un max. Mais pour le reste, &#231;a ne fait que confirmer tout ce qui a &#233;t&#233; dit pendant la campagne. Voil&#224;.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mai 2007)

Ouverture d'une plate-forme nationale de lutte contre le spam


----------



## Romuald (11 Mai 2007)

Je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir vu iMail dans la liste des clients courrier, ou bien c'est mes yeux ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Non, c'est vrai. Qu'un industriel prête au président élu un avion qui appartient à son groupe, et non à lui (ce qui, dans le passé, fut dénoncé au sein même de ce groupe comme un abus de bien social), pour que ledit président aille se reposer sur un yacht appartenant à l'industriel en question, ce n'est pas choquant.
> S'il s'avère que le gouvernement nommé par le futur président donne l'autorisation à l'industriel en question d'acheter TF1, on pourra juste soupçonner l'opération d'être un élément de corruption passive.
> Mais comme le président élu a annoncé son intention de baisser à 5 ans, temps d'instruction inclus, la prescription des abus de biens sociaux, des conflits d'intérêts et des faits de corruption, ça ne devrait pas avoir trop de conséquences.



Tss tss ... Au *futur* président, seulement à partir de mercredi prochain, il sera le président .


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Que ce ne soit pas surprenant c'est une chose, il n'empêche que cette connivence affichée entre un Président et un patron de Presse et de télé reste, à mes yeux, choquante.
> 
> D'autant que Vincent Bolloré n'est pas connu comme un mécène désintéressé... donc la question à se poser est "qu'attend-il en retour?"



Bonne nouvelle pour les fumeurs de splifs, le groupe Bolloré etant possésseur de la marque OCB, il se peut que Sarkozy légalise le teuch pour doper les ventes.


----------



## rezba (11 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tss tss ... Au *futur* président, seulement à partir de mercredi prochain, il sera le président .



J'ai oublié un "élu" après un président, je te le concède. J'aime bien cette formulation de "président élu" pour désigner cet entre-deux actuel. 

J'aime bien cet entre-deux actuel, d'ailleurs. C'est l'un des plus drôle qu'il m'ait été donné de voir.


----------



## r e m y (11 Mai 2007)

Mais si Sarkozy est actuellement le "Pr&#233;sident &#233;lu".... Chirac, il est quoi?


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais si Sarkozy est actuellement le "Président élu".... Chirac, il est quoi?


Ben le Président sortu


----------



## rezba (11 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> En l'occurrence, aucun rapport. Il s'agit simplement d'un &#233;tat de fait des prisons fran&#231;aises, &#233;crit par un "utilisateur". Trouver en d&#233;tention longue un t&#233;moin non condamn&#233;, ca ne doit pas &#234;tre si &#233;vident.
> Je ne vois absolument pas le rapport avec un pardon pour ses actes, ou une ignorance des victimes.



Oui. Si j'ai fait le rapprochement avec Maurice Papon, c'est surtout pour que l'on oublie pas que si ce dernier n'a pas fini sa peine de prison, c'est en vertu de l'Art. 720-1-1 du code de proc&#233;dure p&#233;nale (L. N&#176; 2002-303 du 4 mars 2002) dite "loi Kouchner" :
_"La suspension de peine peut &#233;galement &#234;tre ordonn&#233;e, quelle que soit la nature de la peine restant &#224; subir, et pour une dur&#233;e qui n&#8217;a pas &#224; &#234;tre d&#233;termin&#233;e, pour les condamn&#233;s dont il est &#233;tabli qu&#8217;ils sont atteints d&#8217;une pathologie engageant le pronostic vital ou que leur &#233;tat de sant&#233; est durablement incompatible avec le maintien en d&#233;tention, hors les cas d&#8217;hospitalisation des personnes d&#233;tenues en &#233;tablissement de sant&#233; pour troubles mentaux.
La suspension ne peut &#234;tre ordonn&#233;e que si deux expertises m&#233;dicales distinctes &#233;tablissent de mani&#232;re concordante que le condamn&#233; se trouve dans l&#8217;une des situations &#233;nonc&#233;es par l&#8217;alin&#233;a pr&#233;c&#233;dent."
_
Des quatre d'action directe, Joelle Aubron est morte, dix-mois apr&#232;s sa remise en libert&#233;. Elle &#233;tait atteinte d'un cancer en stade terminal, les m&#233;decins ne lui pronostiquaient que quelques mois de vie apr&#232;s sa lib&#233;ration.

Jean-Marc Rouillan est atteint d'un cancer du poumon. Nathalie M&#233;nigon en est au troisi&#232;me accident c&#233;r&#233;bral. Georges Cipriani est devenu fou, mais n'a pas droit &#224; une d&#233;tention dans un centre psychiatrique.

Maurice Papon, lui, fut lib&#233;r&#233; en 2002. Il mourra cinq ans plus tard. Comme quoi, il a bien r&#233;sist&#233; au pronostic vital absolument alarmant de ces m&#233;decins.

Ceci &#233;tant dit, on parle de Rouillan ou de M&#233;nigon parce qu'ils sont capables de parler, et qu'ils sont connus.
Bien d'autres gens pourrissent aujourd'hui dans les prisons fran&#231;aises, en attente d'une suspension de peine identique.
Ils sont malades du Sida, grabataires, atteints de cancers avanc&#233;s, de pneumonie, d'h&#233;patites. Ils sont une centaine &#224; mourir ainsi chaque ann&#233;e de maladie ou de vieillesse dans les prisons fran&#231;aises.

La France a &#233;t&#233; condamn&#233;e en 2003 par la cour europ&#233;enne des droits de l'homme, dans l&#8217;affaire Mouisel, pour violation de l&#8217;article 3 de la Convention europ&#233;enne de sauvegarde, lequel article interdit les traitements inhumains et d&#233;gradants. Le d&#233;tenu en question &#233;tait atteint de leuc&#233;mie lympho&#239;de chronique, soumis &#224; une chimioth&#233;rapie en hospitalisation de jour, et &#233;tait menot&#233; durant les traitements, ce qui emp&#234;chait leur bonne application.
Ce n'est pas un cas isol&#233;, bien au contraire. En voil&#224; un autre r&#233;cent, et atterrant.

La loi sur les suspensions de peine pour raisons m&#233;dicales n'est pas appliqu&#233;e de fa&#231;on juste, et c'est pour cela que j'ai cit&#233; Papon. Parce que derri&#232;re l'argument qui m'a fait r&#233;agir, il y a cette id&#233;e bien r&#233;pandu que pour _ces assassins-l&#224;_, l'&#233;thique et la dignit&#233; la plus fondamentale, on s'en bat l'&#339;il.

Parce Papon, lui, n'&#233;tait pas de "ces assassins-l&#224;" ? C'&#233;tait juste un assassin par passivit&#233; ? Il a exprim&#233; des regrets ? 
Non. Et il a &#233;t&#233; condamn&#233; pour crime contre l'humanit&#233;.

Je n'ai aucune complaisance envers Jean-Marc Rouillan, Nathalie M&#233;nigon, Georges Cipriani ou feu Joelle Aubron.
Mais si les interventions publiques de Rouillan peuvent &#234;tre relay&#233;es afin que cesse cette situation absolument indigne, qui veut que, faute de mauvaise volont&#233; de l'administration p&#233;nitentiaire ou hospitali&#232;re, des gens soient condamn&#233;s &#224; mourir dans nos prisons, c'est tant mieux.


----------



## rezba (11 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais si Sarkozy est actuellement le "Pr&#233;sident &#233;lu".... Chirac, il est quoi?



Il est le Chef de l'Etat, le Pr&#233;sident de la R&#233;publique en titre. Et ce jusqu'&#224; la passation de pouvoir.  Mais ses pouvoirs sont d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;duits par la Constitution.


----------



## golf (11 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Rentre les dents: depuis dimanche soir tu as visiblement retrouvé tes instincts de carnassier.


Il y a bien longtemps que rezba m'a flatté là dessus dans le "zoo" 



Amok a dit:


> En l'occurrence, aucun rapport. Il s'agit simplement d'un état de fait des prisons françaises, écrit par un "utilisateur". Trouver en détention longue un témoin non condamné, ca ne doit pas être si évident.
> Je ne vois absolument pas le rapport avec un pardon pour ses actes, ou une ignorance des victimes.


Le pire est que nous sommes d'accord quant à l'état des prisons françaises. mais comme je ne doute pas de la sincérité de tes propos, n'eut-il pas été plus convaincant de citer l'ouvrage écrit par l'ancienne médecin-chef de la Santé ??? Un témoignage peu apprécié de son administration, faut-il le préciser ?


----------



## rezba (11 Mai 2007)

golf a dit:


> Le pire est que nous sommes d'accord quant &#224; l'&#233;tat des prisons fran&#231;aises. mais comme je ne doute pas de la sinc&#233;rit&#233; de tes propos, n'eut-il pas &#233;t&#233; plus convaincant de citer l'ouvrage &#233;crit par l'ancienne m&#233;decin-chef de la Sant&#233; ??? Un t&#233;moignage peu appr&#233;ci&#233; de son administration, faut-il le pr&#233;ciser ?



C'est en tout cas ce livre, paru en novembre 2001, qui a d&#233;clench&#233; l'amendement Kouchner. Il n'a donc pas &#233;t&#233; si inutile que &#231;a. C'est la situation d'apr&#232;s dont nous parlons. Que cette situation soit identique n'en est que plus scandaleux, et rend plus utile encore l'intervention d'un d&#233;tenu pour la d&#233;noncer. Quelque soit le d&#233;tenu.


----------



## Amok (11 Mai 2007)

golf a dit:


> Il y a bien longtemps que rezba m'a flatté là dessus dans le "zoo"
> 
> 
> Le pire est que nous sommes d'accord quant à l'état des prisons françaises. mais comme je ne doute pas de la sincérité de tes propos, n'eut-il pas été plus convaincant de citer l'ouvrage écrit par l'ancienne médecin-chef de la Santé ??? Un témoignage peu apprécié de son administration, faut-il le préciser ?



Tout à fait, et j'avais *aussi* à l'esprit ce livre. Mais comme nous sommes dans "_actus amusantes ou pas_", j'ai profité de l'article pour en (re)parler.


----------



## golf (11 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> C'est en tout cas ce livre, paru en novembre 2001, qui a déclenché l'amendement Kouchner. Il n'a donc pas été si inutile que ça. C'est la situation d'après dont nous parlons. Que cette situation soit identique n'en est que plus scandaleux, et rend plus utile encore l'intervention d'un détenu pour la dénoncer. Quelque soit le détenu.


Ben, cela tombe bien, elle est conseillère de Sarkosy.

De toute manière, la fin ne saura jamais justifier les moyens !


----------



## mado (11 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle pour les fumeurs de splifs, le groupe Bolloré etant possésseur de la marque OCB, il se peut que Sarkozy légalise le teuch pour doper les ventes.



Reste plus qu'à choisir la version écolo - joint.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mai 2007)

Chauve qui peut !


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Mai 2007)

Comme ça la Sécu allemande n'aura plus à se faire des cheveux.   

   :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Chauve qui peut !





Mobyduck a dit:


> Comme &#231;a la S&#233;cu allemande n'aura plus &#224; se faire des cheveux.
> 
> :rateau:



&#199;a y est, voil&#224; la danse des canards qui recommence !


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Mai 2007)

Allez, faites comme nous!     :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Allez, faites comme nous!     :rateau:


En plus de la chorégraphie, nous vous offrons les paroles de ce chef d'oeuvre impérissable (quoique...).


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2007)

Et huit jours plus tard, les canards &#233;taient toujours vivants 

(_librement inspir&#233; de Robert Lamoureux_)


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mai 2007)

Ahh grand sketch
texte int&#233;gral...trouv&#233; sur boursorama !


> *Robert Lamoureux - La chasse au canard *
> 
> Oh &#224; la maison on a eu un truc terrible.
> Quinze jours avant, on a re&#231;u un canard vivant &#224; la maison. On l'a re&#231;u un dimanche matin. Oh ben maman a dit, elle a dit "on va pas le tuer aujourd'hui", elle a dit "on va le laisser trotter jusqu'&#224; demain matin", elle a dit "demain matin on l'aura sous la main".
> ...


----------



## MortyBlake (13 Mai 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ahh grand sketch
> texte int&#233;gral...trouv&#233; sur boursorama !




Pour ce grand moment de celui qui a &#233;t&#233; le pr&#233;curseur de nos humoristes modernes, il te sera beaucoup pardonn&#233; (n'en profite pas quand m&#234;me)
      

Mais pourquoi Bousorama ? Lamoureux &#233;tait-il un homme d'action ?


----------



## al02 (13 Mai 2007)

Fumer la pipe dispense de penser.(Arthur Schopenhauer)


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Mai 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Fumer la pipe dispense de penser.(Arthur Schopenhauer)



 Comme pour le tabac ou lalcool, un avertissement sera bientôt tatoué sur le pubis.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mai 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


> :
> 
> Mais pourquoi Bousorama ? Lamoureux &#233;tait-il un homme d'action ?



Bousorama, Meuuuh  ah ce que t'es...  vache !  

( tr&#232;s b&#234;te mais franchement je pouvais pas ne pas la faire)


----------



## rezba (13 Mai 2007)

La première abstentionniste de France...


C'est énorme, c'est sublime, c'est... :love:


----------



## mado (13 Mai 2007)

Si l'info est vraie c'est pas tant qu'elle s'abstienne qui est _choquant_ ou amusant..


----------



## Chang (14 Mai 2007)

*Le portrait géant de Mao à la Cité interdite vandalisé*


C'est juste qu'on en parle pas beaucoup, mais perso je trouve ca un peu important quand meme ...


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mai 2007)

.....grâce à la e-cigarette !!!! 

ps: je n'avais encore jamais vu l'option "synthèse vocale" qui lit le texte !!!! (regardez au dessus de la photo)..... pas mal comme système !


----------



## r e m y (14 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle pour les fumeurs de splifs, le groupe Bolloré etant possésseur de la marque OCB, il se peut que Sarkozy légalise le teuch pour doper les ventes.


 
Si Sarko nomme DocGyneco Ministre de la Santé, ton hypothèse sera vérifiée...


----------



## rezba (14 Mai 2007)

Savoir organiser sa premi&#232;re orgie avec &#233;l&#233;gance... 




(PS : Y'a eu repentance, dans le coin...  )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Mai 2007)

> ...On dit merci et au revoir à son interlocuteur, même s'il y en a plusieurs et même s'ils sont tout nus...


----------



## rezba (14 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan, c'est juste que tu es arrivé un poil trop tard, quand j'ai posté ma réponse, il y a deux minutes, il était encore valide :rateau:
> 
> 
> M**** ... Grillé



C'est ça. Attends que le Sarkozy suisse arrive au pouvoir, et tu vas voir comme il aura moins le temps de faire le fanfaron, le petit de Vevey... Productivité, effort, travail, rigueur... Le temps suisse va s'accélérer ! 

(tiens, j'ai vu Vevey à la télé, hier.  )


----------



## r e m y (14 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> C'est ça. Attends que le Sarkozy suisse arrive au pouvoir,.....


 

Tu veux sans doute parler de Johnny!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> C'est ça. Attends que le Sarkozy suisse arrive au pouvoir, et tu vas voir comme il aura moins le temps de faire le fanfaron, le petit de Vevey... Productivité, effort, travail, rigueur... Le temps suisse va s'accélérer !
> 
> (tiens, j'ai vu Vevey à la télé, hier.  )




 Il l'est déjà au "pouvoir"... 

Oui c'est joli Vevey...  Pour rester dans le sujet. 



> Elton John donnera un concert sur la place du marché de Vevey (VD)
> 
> VEVEY - Après les Rolling Stones, le canton de Vaud accueillera cet été une autre star mondiale de la musique. L'Anglais Elton John devrait donner le 8 septembre sur la place du marché à Vevey son unique concert suisse d'une tournée anniversaire.
> 
> ...


----------

